# Berserk Discussion Thread - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## ShadowSavior (Mar 30, 2012)

*Berserk
by Kentarou Miura



Synopsis:

Guts, a former mercenary now known as the "Black Swordsman," is out for revenge. After a tumultuous childhood, he finally finds someone he respects and believes he can trust, only to have everything fall apart when this person takes away everything important to Guts for the purpose of fulfilling his own desires. Now marked for death, Guts becomes condemned to a fate in which he is relentlessly pursued by demonic beings.

Setting out on a dreadful quest riddled with misfortune, Guts, armed with a massive sword and monstrous strength, will let nothing stop him, not even death itself, until he is finally able to take the head of the one who stripped him—and his loved one—of their humanity.

[Written by MAL Rewrite]​
Genres: Fantasy, Seinen, Action, Drama, Horror
Chapters: 347 (as of September 2016)
Status: Ongoing
Release: Monthly  (in Young Animal)


***




Berserk Discussion Thread*

Anyone else besides me really digging the Berserk manga?  To be honest I believe it's probably one of the best mangas Japan has ever spout out to the masses, but I'm curious as to what others think of it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 30, 2012)

@takamura Bear: 5 god hands total, 1 for each finger.



ShadowSavior said:


> Anyone else besides me really digging the Berserk manga?  To be honest I believe it's probably one of the best mangas Japan has ever spout out to the masses, but I'm curious as to what others think of it.  Any thoughts?



Looks like the old Berserk thread just got trashed, congrats on making the new one


----------



## Fireball (Mar 30, 2012)

Bets for the manga ending before a new thread can be taken now.


----------



## Forces (Mar 30, 2012)

Fireball said:


> Bets for the manga ending before a new thread can be taken now.



With the anime going on, and the manga not close to ending, it will reach at least 400 pages imo.


----------



## Magic (Mar 30, 2012)

400 chapters....lol pages


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 30, 2012)

Haven't started reading yet, but been told the main protagonist is very similar to Joukyuu in Aiki?


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Haven't started reading yet, but been told the main protagonist is very similar to Joukyuu in Aiki?



I've only read a bit of Aiki but Gutts and Joukyuu aren't too similar at all, they may share a trait or two but that's about it.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2012)

I really enjoyed the Festival arc. That part with the Egg of the PW was really fucked up but really emotonial too!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 30, 2012)

I love every arc of Berserk 

Why was the old thread trashed?


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I love every arc of Berserk
> 
> Why was the old thread trashed?



It had over 2,000 posts which is the new limit for threads so it was locked.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 31, 2012)

Sickest image till now is the one with the Wolf/Guts ripping Caska's boob!


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

My opinion is that the eclipse parts were far worse.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> My opinion is that the eclipse parts were far worse.



For me it takes a special power just for being Guts and Casca. That part when Guts start sleeping and the Wolf appear until he awakes made me shiver. It was brutal seeing someone like Guts with all that doubts and fear!


----------



## Forces (Mar 31, 2012)

RemChu said:


> 400 chapters....lol pages



Thread pages duh


----------



## Takamura Bear (Mar 31, 2012)

Shozan said:


> I really enjoyed the Festival arc. That part with the Egg of the PW was really fucked up but really emotonial too!



Aye, everything about the arc was excellent in my book. 

And I don't know about any of you, but the worst thing that Guts ever did in the manga was kill Julius' preteen son, Adonis, after the assassination of Julius. This kind of made me feel a little sick inside because he took the life of an innocent child all for the sake of the ambitions of a horrible individual in Griffith. 

And I actually think the sexual themes in volume 18 were slightly worse than the gruesome horrors of the Eclipse chapters. That fucking goat head and the cooking pot made it worse for me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2012)

IMO, the Lost children arc condenses everything that's good about Berserk. An interesting and ruthless Dark Fantasy setting, amazing fighting choreography and compelling character development. Still my favorite arc.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 1, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> IMO, the Lost children arc condenses everything that's good about Berserk. An Interesting and ruthless Dark Fantasy setting, amazing fighting choreography and compelling character development. Still my favorite arc.



I'll be the first on here to say that as much as I loved the Golden Age Arc, I didn't think the character development was that strong. Not that it was terrible by any means, but other than Guts, Casca and Griffith, the Hawks were just not as well developed in my book. Wonderful arc, but the characterization got much better in the later arcs IMO.

Not that it mattered because they were still very likeable characters. Pippin was my favorite out of the bunch. The Count ripped his head off.


----------



## seastone (Apr 1, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> And I don't know about any of you, but the worst thing that Guts ever did in the manga was kill Julius' preteen son, Adonis, after the assassination of Julius. This kind of made me feel a little sick inside because he took the life of an innocent child all for the sake of the ambitions of *a horrible individual in Griffith*.



IMO you are being somewhat harsh on Griffith. Yes he was an ambitious and selfish man but considering his ambition and power, he had his positive sides. 

Griffith cared about his troops and were not just pawns to an end for him. That was shown that he sold his body to prevent more lost and that his troops were important enough to sacrifice. 

Also Griffith assassinated people it as often in retaliation to other people targeting him. 

Even his choice of sacrificing everyone to the demons while vile was understandable. From his perspective, it seemed like the choice that he always had to make. To achieve his dream by building the path of the corpse of others. That he was crippled also makes it harder to refuse. 

A path paved on corpses of allies and enemies is one that every ruler or conquerer in war must take. 

Overall Griffith as a human had both good and evil within him. Femto on the other hand is a demon drained of all decent humanity that Griffith once had. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> IMO, the Lost children arc condenses everything that's good about Berserk. An Interesting and ruthless Dark Fantasy setting, amazing fighting choreography and compelling character development. Still my favorite arc.



Mine too. As far as Guts as the Blackswordsman goes, it was a great arc to end that part of Gut's character. 



Takamura Bear said:


> I'll be the first on here to say that as much as I loved the Golden Age Arc, I didn't think the character development was that strong. Not that it was terrible by any means, but other than Guts, Casca and Griffith, the Hawks were just not as well developed in my book. Wonderful arc, but the characterization got much better in the later arcs IMO.



Well the characterization was not that strong as their development was non-important to the arc as a whole. Their purpose was to be Gut's comrades that he will care about and lose in end. As far as that goes, they were decent characters. 

I do think in the later arc that the character development of Gut's group is much more involved due to their connection with Guts himself. That they bonded and banded together becasue of him. The Hawks and Guts were comrades based that they were in a mercenary band together.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 2, 2012)

MaskedMenace said:


> Well the characterization was not that strong as their development was non-important to the arc as a whole. Their purpose was to be Gut's comrades that he will care about and lose in end. As far as that goes, they were decent characters.
> 
> I do think in the later arc that the character development of Gut's group is much more involved due to their connection with Guts himself. That they bonded and banded together becasue of him. The Hawks and Guts were comrades based that they were in a mercenary band together.



Exactly. Now his new comrades fellow Guts beacuse and for him (directly or not): a thing completely different from the past, now is Guts the head of his band.

But it's not only this special bond with Guts that makes these characters so important: the Golden Age arc was the story of Guts, Caska and Griffith and was its intention developes these characters, their past story, way of thinking and the relationships between. Instead, the actual main comrades of Guts have surely a role more important than the previous, also indipendently from Guts in some aspects how sometimes you can see the author really focuses on them (their feelings, purposes, ecc...) putting aside the main character. 

Off course Berserk is the story of Guts but we can say in a certain measure also of Farnese, Isidro, Shierke, ecc.. As I like Judeau, Corkus and Pippin, they have never been put on this plan from the author.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Femto to Skull Knight what Griffith is to Gutts?

Just finished vol. 32 and this idea pop in my head


----------



## Kronin (Apr 3, 2012)

From few panels shown in volume 13 seems that Void is to SkullKnight what Griffith is to Guts:


*Spoiler*: __ 









In particular the last page: their looks say far more than a thousand words, and seems that the two have a common past.

Anyway we know that the karma proceeds in a spiral - so the history repeat itself costantly but everytime with some little differences - and if Gaisserick and Skullknight are the same person, seems that inside him are simultaneously enclosed a previous version of Griffith (great leader conqueror and founder of an empire) and Guts (holder of the Berserk armor and devoted to the reveng against the God Hand).


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 3, 2012)

Crikey, has it really been since the eclipse that Void was last shown to us? Not referring the physical depictions he took during the Incarnation Ceremony, of course.

The eclipse chapters were released in 1997, yes? Soooo long ago. I need me some Void.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2012)

Kronin said:


> From few panels shown in volume 13 seems that Void is to SkullKnight what Griffith is to Guts:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Yeah Gaisserick = Skull knight. What was it his empire was too powerful and the angels came down to destroy it right? and as a result he called upon his egg to become a demon.....mmmm maybe Void was one of the angels who descended to destroy his kingdom. 

That is how I thought it went down, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Forces (Apr 3, 2012)

Movie BD cover with jacket art by Miura


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2012)

the cover art is a work of art. .....can't wait to finally see this film, gonna watch it like 3x in a row :fiend


----------



## Kronin (Apr 3, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Crikey, has it really been since the eclipse that Void was last shown to us? Not referring the physical depictions he took during the Incarnation Ceremony, of course.
> 
> The eclipse chapters were released in 1997, yes? Soooo long ago. I need me some Void.



Well actually his last appearence is more recent and it's exactly this:  




RemChu said:


> Yeah Gaisserick = Skull knight. What was it his empire was too powerful and the angels came down to destroy it right? and as a result he called upon his egg to become a demon.....mmmm maybe Void was one of the angels who descended to destroy his kingdom.
> 
> That is how I thought it went down, unless I'm mistaken.



The common hypotesis among the fans is that Void was the sapient that invoked the coming of angels, metioned by Mozgus here:  So not yet a member of the God Hand but instead the man responsible for their arrive? 

*[PS:* how said in the page, the tower of Albione is from the age of Gaisserick: note like the winged pattern in the wall at the side of Mozgus is identical to those visible in Falconia, another hint like the city of Griffith is a "fusion" of the old capital city of Gaisserick (named "Midland") trasformed in a closer version to the Griffith's style XD (see the hawk pattern and statues). Miura was reminded of this little particular after so many years (volume 18 came out in 1999)!*]*

Anyway what intrigues me is not only discover the past, but knowing that the story repat itself, also use this to reveal the future of the story: for example, if Gaisserick is the Girffith of the present, and the angels which destroyed his kingdom were a previous God Hand (and not the angels mentioned by the Holy See or the magicians) we must expect that Griffith will soon into conflict with his "colleagues"? The crimes of Gaisserick toward the people were the cause of the ruin of his kingdom, so also Griffith soon will show himself as a bad sovereign now that has obtained what he desired? The effects of the Berserk Armor probably have been the cause (direct or not) of the actual state of SkullKnight; maybe also with an intervention of the elves (Puck perceives some of elvish in SK during his first encounter with him): the same fate will happen to Guts which is increasingly destroying his body and is about to reach the land of the elves? 

These are just guesses, but I really love this mental process that is possible to do with this manga 

*EDIT:* The cover is awesome! (Anyway I really like also the cover/poster in anime style)


----------



## Forces (Apr 3, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Well actually his last appearence is more recent and it's exactly this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope Guts doesn't become a skeleton!


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 3, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Yeah Gaisserick = Skull knight. What was it his empire was too powerful and the angels came down to destroy it right? and as a result he called upon his egg to become a demon.....mmmm maybe Void was one of the angels who descended to destroy his kingdom.
> 
> That is how I thought it went down, unless I'm mistaken.



Void is believed to be the tortured prisoner gaiseric held in his tower who
mozgus said called the 'angels'.

It fits with void's mutilated face and would explain the reason for their implied
connection.

*edit: Kronin covered it.



			
				Kronin said:
			
		

> for example, if Gaisserick is the Girffith of the present, and the angels which destroyed his kingdom were a previous God Hand (and not the angels mentioned by the Holy See or the magicians) we must expect that Griffith will soon into conflict with his "colleagues"? The crimes of Gaisserick toward the people were the cause of the ruin of his kingdom, so also Griffith soon will show himself as a bad sovereign now that has obtained what he desired?



I'm not seeing any disputes within the god hand happening.

As for griffith, I don't think he'll have bad intentions for the people anytime soon but apostles living together with humans is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 3, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> I hope Guts doesn't become a skeleton!



Well, me too. A valid hypotesis that I've read about the actual state of SK is that now he is only a spirit/soul, so an astral body, that interacts with the astral part of the things in the world (i.e. like the elves). His spirit was enclosed in a skeleton armor after his loss of the body part for effect of the use of the berserk armor (so from a certain point of view -Obi Wan docet XD - would have been really killed the by armor as told by Shierke about its previous owner). Not having more a physical body, would appear obvious like, also if isn't a magician or a witch, he is no longer subject to the laws of time.

Anyway I don't think that Guts  eventually will lose his body in this way: Miura how could make him suffer phisycally? Seems funny to say, but a leitmotiv of the manga are the wounds and sufferings endured by Guts in battle, that his strong will always manages to overcome continuing to fight anything can happen to him (with the results that we all know).



Ice Cream said:


> Void is believed to be the tortured prisoner gaiseric held in his tower who
> mozgus said called the 'angels'.
> 
> It fits with void's mutilated face and would give the reason for their implied
> connection.



LOL, in all these years I never made ​​a connection between the torture of the wise man and the "mutilated" face of Void, nice intuition


----------



## James (Apr 3, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Crikey, has it really been since the eclipse that Void was last shown to us? Not referring the physical depictions he took during the Incarnation Ceremony, of course.
> 
> The eclipse chapters were released in 1997, yes? Soooo long ago. I need me some Void.



The recent chapters were the first time Femto had been shown since the Eclipse, I think...


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2012)

Thx guys completely missed/forgot that >.<  there was a manga pic of Gaiseric right?

I've seen one before not sure if its from a artbook or what not.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 3, 2012)

Comment guys!


----------



## Kronin (Apr 3, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Thx guys completely missed/forgot that >.<  there was a manga pic of Gaiseric right?
> 
> I've seen one before not sure if its from a artbook or what not.



Until now we have seen him only in these two pages (from volume 10, during the story of the prisoners' tower told by Charlotte): 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## seastone (Apr 3, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Anyway what intrigues me is not only discover the past, but knowing that the story repat itself, also use this to reveal the future of the story: for example, if Gaisserick is the Girffith of the present, and the angels which destroyed his kingdom were a previous God Hand (and not the angels mentioned by the Holy See or the magicians) we must expect that Griffith will soon into conflict with his "colleagues"? The crimes of Gaisserick toward the people were the cause of the ruin of his kingdom, so also Griffith soon will show himself as a bad sovereign now that has obtained what he desired?



Agreed on what you posted about Gaisserick/Wise Man, that is what I believe as well. However the only thing I am not sure how that accounts for the branded corpses we seen when Guts and the Hawks went to rescue Griffith. 

I think overall that the Berserk's world goes through phases . If anything that old temples, ancient sea gods seem to indicate that a massive change to the world occur before. 

Using a river metaphor regarding causality, that the river moves a full circle with the fish unable to alter the current of the river. That it always goes in a loop. The fish can push the water into another direction, jump out of the river for a moment to make little changes to the current of the river but not change the direction of the current. 




> The effects of the Berserk Armor probably have been the cause (direct or not) of the actual state of SkullKnight; maybe also with an intervention of the elves (Puck perceives some of elvish in SK during his first encounter with him): the same fate will happen to Guts which is increasingly destroying his body and is about to reach the land of the elves?



The dangerous thing about the armor aside from the risk of dying seems to slowly numb away the senses to nothingness. I do think that this effect caused him to die rather than overusing the armor. Keep in mind that we only know via Zodd that he once wore it but that he was the previous owner before Guts. 

Although I do get the idea that he could have put his soul into an armor but what happened to his horse that he seems to ride? What that also his steed when he was alive, poor horse that has to follow its master to the grave and beyond  



> Anyway I don't think that Guts eventually will lose his body in this way: Miura how could make him suffer phisycally? Seems funny to say, but a leitmotiv of the manga are the wounds and sufferings endured by Guts in battle, that his strong will always manages to overcome continuing to fight anything can happen to him (with the results that we all know).



Keep in mind that the world in Berserk has changed immensely in the spiritual sense. It is possible that astral wounds like the one that Slan are long term wounds. We seen that Guts healed from severe burns via lightning quickly as well. So it is possible that convention wounds can heal without a problem. Otherwise going by more recent chapters it is very possible that Guts will be blind and deaf(it seemed that the pressure of the sea god's heart did serious damage). 

In fact I do think that Guts' strong will might play a larger role now that the world has become much in-tune to spiritual world. 



Kronin said:


> LOL, in all these years I never made ​​a connection between the torture of the wise man and the "mutilated" face of Void, nice intuition



Indeed makes you wonder how much thought Miura put into the designs of the God Hand 

I did hear that Mirura intends to focus in the God Hand in the future. I hope he can clear up the origin and role of each God Hand.



James said:


> The recent chapters were the first time Femto had been shown since the Eclipse, I think...



Didn't Femto appear in flashbacks though?


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Until now we have seen him only in these two pages (from volume 10, during the story of the prisoners' tower told by Charlotte):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __







Lol would it be nice if he was Guts ancestor?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 3, 2012)

The relationship between Gaiseric and Void may very well parallel that of Griffith and Guts; once close friends, who later became bitter enemies due to betrayal. 

Void was likely a loyal servant of the king who was later imprisoned, perhaps because he tried to rebel against him?

Remember, to make a sacrifice, you it must have a special bond with that entity in the first place. Perhaps Void felt betrayed by the king's gluttony and ruthless ways? It's not clear at this point.

Let's not forget this: Gaiseric was a greedy and ruthless king who was living it up his palace while enforcing heavy taxes on his people. 

Wonder if he had a daughter as well. Ku ku ku.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 3, 2012)

Vol. 37 it's the last one released, right?

Going 5 vol. behind and dude, the Kushan - Falcon - Go to Elfhelm arc was really tiring!


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 3, 2012)

Kronin said:


> LOL, in all these years I never made ​​a connection between the torture of the wise man and the "mutilated" face of Void, nice intuition



Well femto has griffith's helmet as part of his design (worn it during the eclipse) and slan appears to be wearing a corset (previously a sex slave given her lust theme?).

Each god hand could have something from their past human life as part of their design but I can't see anything with ubik or conrad.



			
				Takamura Bear said:
			
		

> Wonder if he had a daughter as well. Ku ku ku.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2012)

his daughter wouldn't be able to fight him off


----------



## Kronin (Apr 3, 2012)

MaskedMenace said:


> Agreed on what you posted about Gaisserick/Wise Man, that is what I believe as well. However the only thing I am not sure how that accounts for the branded corpses we seen when Guts and the Hawks went to rescue Griffith.



The hypotesis more simple is that Void has become in that occasion a God Hand member and he has sacrificed all the Midland city with an ecipse ceremony. The only strange thing is the reason beacuse the brands are on the skull of the bodies (and the skeleton are still intact)



> I think overall that the Berserk's world goes through phases . If anything that old temples, ancient sea gods seem to indicate that a massive change to the world occur before.
> 
> Using a river metaphor regarding causality, that the river moves a full circle with the fish unable to alter the current of the river. That it always goes in a loop. The fish can push the water into another direction, jump out of the river for a moment to make little changes to the current of the river but not change the direction of the current.



Yes it's very likely. After all Shierke say that before the religion of the Holy See, in occident the people worshiped and held in account the creatures now relegated only in the myths. So after an age with the predominance of the religion, seems that these creatures are returned with the same importance of the past for the mankind for the beginning of a new age.



> The dangerous thing about the armor aside from the risk of dying seems to slowly numb away the senses to nothingness. I do think that this effect caused him to die rather than overusing the armor. Keep in mind that we only know via Zodd that he once wore it but that he was the previous owner before Guts.
> 
> Although I do get the idea that he could have put his soul into an armor but what happened to his horse that he seems to ride? What that also his steed when he was alive, poor horse that has to follow its master to the grave and beyond



Actually we know by Shierke that the previous owner of the armor is dead by the wounds caused by the powers of the armor. But not only Zodd but also Skullknight himself declares that a time he wore that armor:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Probably SK has used that for his conquests during his existence like Gaiseric and, if it's true that he has fought in an eclipse like I said, it's surely  during that fight that he is "dead" beacuse his armor.

*[EDIT:* Sorry, reading again your post I realized that I misinterpreted your sentence. I think that Skullknight was the immediately previous user of the armor for a simple motive: when we see the armor in the Flora's mansion, the aspect of the helmet is still that of a skull. Likely when SK wore the armor his "inner spirit", similar to a skeleton (he identified himself with this figure already in his human existence), changed the aspect of the helment in that way, exactly like now with Guts the helmet assumes a canine shape. So, if the skull helmet is not the original for the armor (actually I don't know if exist an original form) then this means that the last to wear the armor before it was placed in the custody of Flora was just Skullknight, and for this the armor was still maintaining the aspect left by the previous user.

However I agree with you that the most dangerous effects of the armor are his cancellation of the human senses, rather than wounds. Indipendently from the reasons of his death, surely Skullknight has tried these bad effects on himself (decreasing perhaps even worse than the current state of Guts) seeing like he can do to the boy an accurate list of the side effects that he will experience continuing to fight with the armor as a berserk.*]*

About his magician horse, yes I don't have an explanation, but I ask myself ever also how Locus can become apostle together with his horse 



> Keep in mind that the world in Berserk has changed immensely in the spiritual sense. It is possible that astral wounds like the one that Slan are long term wounds. We seen that Guts healed from severe burns via lightning quickly as well. So it is possible that convention wounds can heal without a problem. Otherwise going by more recent chapters it is very possible that Guts will be blind and deaf(it seemed that the pressure of the sea god's heart did serious damage).
> 
> In fact I do think that Guts' strong will might play a larger role now that the world has become much in-tune to spiritual world.



I think so too and in fact I'm really curious to learn more about the consequences about this great change...



> Indeed makes you wonder how much thought Miura put into the designs of the God Hand
> 
> I did hear that Mirura intends to focus in the God Hand in the future. I hope he can clear up the origin and role of each God Hand.
> 
> ...



Yes, in an interview by phone related to new anime, Miura has said that at the moment he is working on the script of the next arc, that will have like subject also the origins of the God Hand members!


----------



## Badalight (Apr 3, 2012)

So when does the dvd for movie 1 get released?


----------



## Fireball (Apr 3, 2012)

Badalight said:


> So when does the dvd for movie 1 get released?



louboutin pas cher


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 4, 2012)

So while I was banned I figured I'd give Berserk a shot seeing how I liked the setting of Claymore, but wanted something more akin to Blade of the Immortal in regards to violence, characterisation and the overall mood of the manga. Turned out better than both by a considerable margin.

I'm still sorta confused by the scene where Griffith confronts Ganishka in his reborn form and turns into Femto, with the Skull Knight immediately appearing behind him. Was this Griffith's intention or something that simply occurred naturally, but achieved the desired result nonetheless?


----------



## Badalight (Apr 4, 2012)

X Drake said:


> So while I was banned I figured I'd give Berserk a shot seeing how I liked the setting of Claymore, but wanted something more akin to Blade of the Immortal in regards to violence, characterisation and the overall mood of the manga. Turned out better than both by a considerable margin.
> 
> I'm still sorta confused by the scene where Griffith confronts Ganishka in his reborn form and turns into Femto, with the Skull Knight immediately appearing behind him. Was this Griffith's intention or something that simply occurred naturally, but achieved the desired result nonetheless?



Femto/Griffith can control the flow of casualty, so it technically wasn't planned, just destined to happen.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 4, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Femto/Griffith can control the flow of casualty, so it technically wasn't planned, just destined to happen.




For control you mean act actively for changing (actually shape) the future events? I think only in part because I think that also they are subject to the will of the Idea of evil (their acts are completely or in part instinctively dictated by It, there is a reason beacause they are called the "hand of god"); and the Idea in turn performs the subconscious will of the mankind (see the narrator's words of introduction to the Fantasia World, where he says that this new world is the desire of the people)

PS: I know that part of my reasoning is based on episode 83 that actually is not canon (also if until now is not contraddicted by anything). Also, according to the same episode, Phemto should have some free will (the Idea says that his will is Griffith's will)

@X Drake
It's also true that Griffith was waiting the arrive of Skullknigt and seemed know the effects that a blow of his sword would have on Ganishka, so at some point he would surely have an idea about what would happen to some extent.

Remember the dream (surely induced by Griffith) that the children of the band of hawks have in the night before the last battle, where it's predicted the transformation of Ganishka and the mortal fog: the God Hand knows the future events even if only in some measure (see their words at the end of the  eclypse about the survival of Guts).


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2012)

X Drake said:


> So while I was banned I figured I'd give Berserk a shot seeing how I liked the setting of Claymore, but wanted something more akin to Blade of the Immortal in regards to violence, characterisation and the overall mood of the manga. Turned out better than both by a considerable margin.
> 
> I'm still sorta confused by the scene where Griffith confronts Ganishka in his reborn form and turns into Femto, with the Skull Knight immediately appearing behind him. Was this Griffith's intention or something that simply occurred naturally, but achieved the desired result nonetheless?



Skull Knight appearing was not part of the plan. However I'm sure Femto as the supreme being would have won regardless lol

Never mind Kronin covered it nicely lol, love this kid.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 4, 2012)

I was wondering what the little white hairs in Guts' hair actually mean? Is it just an after effect of wearing the Armour, or is it a little subtle metaphor from Miura here?

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 









Femto/Griffith: great source of evil hidden away and covered in light.
Guts: traces of "true" light hidden away in the darkness.

Makes you wonder what the people of Midland (including princess jail bait) will do when they discover their savior's true demonic form.

And I think we all know who the true hero of Midland is.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 4, 2012)

that happened because of the stress that the armour caused to Guts!


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2012)

Once the manga is over.....I hope we get a bronze age which covers Gaiseric uniting midland/conquering it and the eventual eclipse that followed.

and how he became Skull knight.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 4, 2012)

Shozan said:


> that happened because of the stress that the armour caused to Guts!



He knows, but Takamura meant to say if this thingh could also have a symbolic meaning: effectively I never thought that the white hair of gatsu could indicate the true light in darkness (after all Guts was wrongly believed to be the "hawk of the darkness"). Guts has never been seen as an hero by the author (except maybe during the reign of Midland), but we know that eventually will end, even without wanting this, to take on that role in his struggle against Griffith. So you might be right 



RemChu said:


> Once the manga is over.....I hope we get a bronze age which covers Gaiseric uniting midland/conquering it and the eventual eclipse that followed.
> 
> and how he became Skull knight.



Surely we will know the past of SkullKnight: beside being a fundamental piece of the plot, probably his path is more similar to that of Guts than we think, so inevitably we will have a comparison of their fates sooner or later.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 4, 2012)

Ohh boy! Skull Knight fucked up big time! xD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 4, 2012)

I always assumed that Skull Knight like Guts was immune to the flow of causality and Femto simply expected him to strike their because he presented an opening for him.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 4, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I always assumed that Skull Knight like Guts was immune to the flow of causality and Femto simply expected him to strike their because he presented an opening for him.



Can be legitimate to have doubts on Skull Knight (also if I don't agree), but Guts is surely far way from being immune to the flow of causalty: SK said only that existing in a borderland between the astral and physical realm - because branded - Guts is able to be a little more free by the chains of the fate that the other ordinary men. But he is always a fish that can move the surface of its river but not change the direction of the current. 



Probably the same will be true for the apostles, magicians, all the beings that has a contact among the two worlds, but anyway everything is subject in some measure to the causalty, Skull Knight and God Hand included. Taking like example the most famous case in the manga, the survival of Guts from the eclypse, until now we haven't a sure confirmation that in that occasion Guts has really changed his fate of death. Slan give the benefit of the doubt saying that maybe the true destiny of the boy was to survive from the beginning (so the GH was in error believing the contrary), others as Luka or Flora think that a superior being assign a fate to anyone but leaving the possibility for everyone to choose if follow this predetermined path or not (thing apparently more easy for the subjects mentioned earlier that live borderland the worlds). The strenght of will of Guts and the words of Flora seem convincing of his ability to change the destiny, anyway what happened to Albion for the reincarnation of Phemto was possible only with the survival of Guts (and Caska), leaving thinking that his out alive from the eclypse was predetermined...

For me the real enemy in Berserk is not the God Hand, but this lack of the free will for mankind and a real happy end for the story would be a change of this situation, with the Idea not manipulating more the fate.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 4, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Can be legitimate to have doubts on Skull Knight (also if I don't agree), but Guts is surely far way from being immune to the flow of causalty: SK said only that existing in a borderland between the astral and physical realm - beacuse branded - Guts is able to be a little more free by the chains of the fate that the other ordinary men. But he is always a fish that can move the surface of its river but not change the direction of the current.
> 
> Probably the same will be true for the apostles, magicians, all the being that has a contact among the two worlds, but anyway everything is subject in some measure to the causalty, Skull Knight and God Hand included. Taking like example the most famous case in the manga, the survival of Guts from the eclypse, until now we haven't a sure confirmation that in that occasion Guts has really changed his fate of death. Slan give the benefit of the doubt saying that maybe the true destiny of the boy was to survive from the beginning (so the GH was in error believing the contrary), others as Luka or Flora think that a superior being assign a fate to anyone but leaving the possibility for everyone to choose if follow this predetermined path or not (thing apparently more easy for the subject mentioned earlier that live borderland the worlds). The strenght of will of Guts and the words of Flora seem convincing of the ability to change his destiny, anyway what happened to Albion for the resurrection of Griffith was possible only with the survival of Guts (and Caska), leaving thinking that his out alive form the eclypse was predetermined...
> 
> For me the real enemy in Berserk is not the God Hand, but this lack of the free will for mankind.



Don't get me wrong i have harboured doubts about even Guts abilities to resist the flow of causality fully.

Im actually curious about if the Godhand are actually effected by the IoE after he changes the flow of causality to create them since he also granted Griffith permission to do as he wishes. If you control the outcome of someone's destiny then why even pretend that they have choice?

I love Berserk it's so open to different forms of interpritation


----------



## Shozan (Apr 4, 2012)

that Isidro!


----------



## seastone (Apr 5, 2012)

Kronin said:


> [EDIT: Sorry, reading again your post I realized that I misinterpreted your sentence. I think that Skullknight was the immediately previous user of the armor for a simple motive: when we see the armor in the Flora's mansion, the aspect of the helmet is still that of a skull. Likely when SK wore the armor his "inner spirit", similar to a skeleton (he identified himself with this figure already in his human existence), changed the aspect of the helment in that way, exactly like now with Guts the helmet assumes a canine shape. So, if the skull helmet is not the original for the armor (actually I don't know if exist an original form) then this means that the last to wear the armor before it was placed in the custody of Flora was just Skullknight, and for this the armor was still maintaining the aspect left by the previous user.



I just had that idea since it seemed that it took a while before Guts' armor changed into him. As the armor seems to slowly adapt to the user and gets stronger hold. 

Although like you said he also makes perfect sense if he was the last owner. 




Berserkhawk z said:


> Im actually curious about if the Godhand are actually effected by the IoE *after he changes the flow of causality to create them since he also granted Griffith permission to do as he wishes.* If you control the outcome of someone's destiny then why even pretend that they have choice?
> 
> I love Berserk it's so open to different forms of interpritation



I think you are misunderstanding the nature of causality. Causality works since it lets the everyone that within its reach "do you as you will", it works very subtlety. Your feelings, dreams, the people that you meet etc all is within the bounds of causality leading you towards a specific end. 

Ever seen the Final Destination movie series? Causality in Berserk works a similar fashion. It works towards a specific end. 

It does not stop after becoming a God Hand. Look at Femto after he was reborn. You can see a greater power at work when you see smoothly everything is going for him. 



> For me the real enemy in Berserk is not the God Hand, but this lack of the free will for mankind and a real happy end for the story would be a change of this situation, with the Idea not manipulating more the fate.



I agree that most likely that the idea of evil or what evil intent behind causality will probably be defeated in the end. 

Although I do not think that it shows a lack of free will for mankind. The whole point of God Hand or Apostle ceremony is that causality guided both the person and Behelit at their lowest point is that they still have the free will to say "no". 

Since causality created the person and organized everything that happened to that person to ensure that he will "yes" that the likelihood is extremely low. 

However we seen the snail count refuse to sacrifice so it is possible. However in the count's case, it makes no real difference as his actions do not have a large impact on things as a whole.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Guts had a chance to say yes and he stabbed a bitch instead. ph


----------



## Shozan (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm with you now people! Chapter 327 finished!


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats now you get to starve and wait for new chapters! 

BEEN WAITING FOR SO LONG BEEN WAITING sO LONG


----------



## Kronin (Apr 5, 2012)

MaskedMenace said:


> I think you are misunderstanding the nature of causality. Causality works since it lets the everyone that within its reach "do you as you will", it works very subtlety. Your feelings, dreams, the people that you meet etc all is within the bounds of causality leading you towards a specific end.
> 
> Ever seen the Final Destination movie series? Causality in Berserk works a similar fashion. It works towards a specific end.
> 
> It does not stop after becoming a God Hand. Look at Femto after he was reborn. You can see a greater power at work when you see smoothly everything is going for him.



I think that Berserkhawk z was talking about that line on episode 83 where at the question of Griffith about what God want from him, IoE answer that he want what he desire and that his will is the Griffit's will. We don't know if it's considered canon and anyway the line is really ambigous: the Griffith's will is the IoE's will just because now he is a member of the God hand (and very simply every actions of a GH member is more than the act of anyone under the influence of IoE for their direct contact with the deity) or because effectively the reborn Griffith now has a free will more than any other being (also of the other God Hand members)?

In addition IoE called Griffith the "chosen one", but we don'know if because was destined by causalty to become one of the God Hand or once again it's putting Griffith in an elevated position compared to everyone (GH included) 

Anyway I agree with the explanation of MaskedMenace, the causalty work in this way really subtle (for the God Hand members included, if there aren't some exceptions like those of which I was discussing)



> I agree that most likely that the idea of evil or what evil intent behind causality will probably be defeated in the end.
> 
> 
> Although I do not think that it shows a lack of free will for mankind. The whole point of God Hand or Apostle ceremony is that causality guided both the person and Behelit at their lowest point is that they still have the free will to say "no".
> ...




Maybe you are right: over time the series has become more optimistic (at least so far) and so it's very likely that Flora is right when she say that there is always the space for a choice in the flow of causalty. Anyway 1) this "rebellion" is always really hard to do (the Count has given up to his life; Guts has survived to an horde of monsters losing his arm, eye, and his comrades; Shierke could choose to not follow Guts and the others, but all of her old life was already gone) and 2) surely also after that "no", your existence is still dominated by the flow of causalty that put it on another determined road...



RemChu said:


> Congrats now you get to starve and wait for new chapters!
> 
> BEEN WAITING FOR SO LONG BEEN WAITING sO LONG



Ahahahah! Now I understand the real meaning of the ending song 

*EDIT* @RemChu:


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

wtf at this movie edit


----------



## Shozan (Apr 5, 2012)

So Miura is worst than Togashi with the breaks?


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

not sure on that since I don't read HxH


----------



## Forces (Apr 5, 2012)

RemChu said:


> wtf at this movie edit



   
HAHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHA


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 5, 2012)

RemChu said:


> wtf at this movie edit



The funniest thing here is that this is what Griffith dreams about doing on a daily basis.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

Probably will be an arc where Griffith tries to kidnap Guts for gay sex.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 5, 2012)

Im more disturbed by Guts boob


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 5, 2012)

As Wyald would say: make it fun, make it stimulating.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 5, 2012)

Kronin said:


> I think that Berserkhawk z was talking about that line on episode 83 where at the question of Griffith about what God want from him, IoE answer that he want what he desire and that his will is the Griffit's will. We don't know if it's considered canon and anyway the line is really ambigous: the Griffith's will is the IoE's will just because now he is a member of the God hand (and very simply every actions of a GH member is more than the act of anyone under the influence of IoE for their direct contact with the deity) or because effectively the reborn Griffith now has a free will more than any other being (also of the other God Hand members)?



That's exactly what i was refering to


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

The god thing could be lying ^ ....
that is always possible, like how does he really have free will if everything in his life was predestined and arranged. its a lie.

unless the god hands are like the separate egos of this dark god thingy in a away.

hmmm


----------



## Badalight (Apr 5, 2012)

So after fantasia is there a femto AND a griffith in the real world? We know that while griffith and femto are technically the same person, they are 2 different beings. One is his human form that existed on earth and one was his god hand form that couldn't materialize there. Right?

Only thing is, he somehow "transformed" into Femto at the end of the Millenium Falcon arc.


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

Badalight said:


> So after fantasia is there a femto AND a griffith in the real world? We know that while griffith and femto are technically the same person, they are 2 different beings. One is his human form that existed on earth and one was his god hand form that couldn't materialize there. Right?
> 
> Only thing is, he somehow "transformed" into Femto at the end of the Millenium Falcon arc.



its basically like Jesus from bible. He is God/Femto incarnate in human form. He still has godly powers (he deflected arrows right? transforming) and as a supreme being everyone is either sucking his dick (humans) or bowing the  knee and acknowledging him (demons, even the emperor demon indian dude)


----------



## Badalight (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, but now that fantasia happened does that mean Griffith and Femto can co-exist?


----------



## Magic (Apr 5, 2012)

they are basically one in the same. Time will tell if he chooses to reveal himself to the public. I think he will since the witches predicted an age of darkness.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 5, 2012)

I wanted Isma as a nakama for the group... sorry wrong sectio... nope, this is the thread!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 6, 2012)

RemChu said:


> its basically like Jesus from bible.



The thought of Griffith being nailed to a cross and having stones thrown at him intrigues me very much.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 6, 2012)

Badalight said:


> So after fantasia is there a femto AND a griffith in the real world? We know that while griffith and femto are technically the same person, they are 2 different beings. One is his human form that existed on earth and one was his god hand form that couldn't materialize there. Right?
> 
> Only thing is, he somehow "transformed" into Femto at the end of the Millenium Falcon arc.





Badalight said:


> Yes, but now that fantasia happened does that mean Griffith and Femto can co-exist?



I think that you are misunderstanding something: after his rebirth like Femto, Griffith as an human being has definetely ceased to exist in that moment. Subsequentely, to achieve his desires, Femto needed to return on the Earth in the physical realm, something impossible for a spiritual being like him. So, with the "help" of the causalty, he could reincarnate with a particular situation and in a special physical body that would allow this.

So who has been reincarnated has always been Femto, and he is the only one to exist: on the Earth he has always used his earlier human appearence only for reasons related to the need to obtain the favor of those who surround him; also without his divine carisma, he knows that recognize the hero of the Midland and his legendary band is enough to be followed and seconded. In addition it's obvious like it's not a great idea to show to the mankind his new demoniac form.

Off course the same reasoning can be applied to the apostles of his army, whose true appearences are remained hidden to the humans until the moment in which Griffith could no longer do without it

In short the reincarnated Femto, in addition to his old powers, has obtained also one similar to that of the apostles, the ability to alter his physical guises. In the encounter with Ganishka (happened before the merging of the realms like you said) Femto has resumed his true form because 1) he could (out of sight of the men) 2) for providing a concrete evidence of his speech about that who bring the light as him are those most inside the darkness (PS: Lucifer, in latin "Lucifero", means "bringer [fero] of light" [luci]) and 3) maybe also for talking him from equal to equal, but this last one is only a supposition of mine.


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh wow I know a lil hebrew (well use to) but damn did not know Lucifer meant the bringer of light. 

:ho


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 8, 2012)

Dammit and here I thought the activity was because of chapter 328


----------



## Shrike (Apr 8, 2012)

When was the last one released? Was almost about 3 months ago, right? We should be getting a chapter goddamn it. I fucking hope that mermaid and sea god bullshit is over with, too.


----------



## Setas1999 (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Swird (Apr 8, 2012)

So are they finished with the mermaid arc soon so the plot can get to moving? I hope next arc either is about Falconia or elfisland, possible both.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 8, 2012)

Aren't the God Hand supposedly going to be more involved in the next arc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swird (Apr 8, 2012)

^Really? Because that sound great.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 8, 2012)

X Drake said:


> Aren't the God Hand supposedly going to be more involved in the next arc?



Yeah i think Miura said that in a recent interview or something?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 8, 2012)

Ye have discovered a great revelation. The manga is not called "Berserk" because of the berserker armor and the drunken violence that proceeds it.

It was given that name because the fandom goes completely "Berserk" in between the lengthy time gaps waiting for new chapters.

Miura = sly fucker. We have all been mislead. Take up arms.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 9, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah i think Miura said that in a recent interview or something?





Swird said:


> ^Really? Because that sound great.



I could have sworn I saw it mentioned in this thread. Or maybe I'm going crazy. Yeah, I believe it was an interview, but ''interviews'' for popular mangaka should always be taken with a quarry's worth of salt.

It seems logical though. The God Hand are highly influential, highly powerful and knowledgeable individuals who are capable (to an extent) of affecting the story. Plus, from a different angle, they're an interesting bunch of characters whose potential hasn't been exploited just yet. Similar to how it used to be for the Akatsuki in Nardo, or the Creatures of the Abyss in Claymore.

Anything relevant to Void could be dealt with alongside the Skull Knight... if fan-theory is correct.



Takamura Bear said:


> Ye have discovered a great revelation. The manga is not called "Berserk" because of the berserker armor and the drunken violence that proceeds it.
> 
> It was given that name because the fandom goes completely "Berserk" in between the lengthy time gaps waiting for new chapters.
> 
> Miura = sly fucker. We have all been mislead. Take up arms.



Or rather, the fanbase goes berserk whenever some idiot badly portrays the series in an unjust way. Which I've known happen before, especially on YouTube.

But then again, that's YouTube.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 9, 2012)

The Godhand really do need more appearences, as much as i like Femto i want to see more Void. Or better yet Slann


----------



## Forces (Apr 9, 2012)

Can someone tell me which volume do we see Farnese and Serpico's backstory?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 9, 2012)

Despite Slan's _assets_, Ubik interests me the most after Void and Femto.


----------



## Forces (Apr 9, 2012)

Saw this on SK forums, a member there saw this on Berserk's fb page I think


> Hello, BERSERK fans around the world!! Today is the day!
> We are thrilled to announce that "BERSERK: The Golden Age Arc Ⅰ-The Egg of the King" will be distributed in 16 countries around the world!
> 
> Following are the 16 countries;
> ...


----------



## Kronin (Apr 9, 2012)

The anticipation of a next arc about God Hand was said by Miura in a telephone interview with the producers of the new anime project.

Here the info from the skullknight.net forum:



> The video site Nico Nico Douga (Japanese equivalent of YouTube, but does a little more), hosted a live stream earlier today featuring a bunch of new promotional material for the movie. They also received a phone call from Miura (!). According to Japanese site 2ch, Miura said that he's now seen the movie, and after it, thanked the director for it. Apparently there was also a short cartoon featuring the God Hand during the live stream. Unclear on the specifics of this. Will post more when I know more.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





> *So, what Miura said about the God Hand.
> 
> He was asked about them (the announcer saying we don't know much about them), and he said their story would be shown soon enough. But he added that for him, "soon" can often mean a year. Apart from that, he's currently working on the manga's manuscript, and he said he draws around a page per day.*
> 
> ...



You can find both these post at this page:  )



SuperVegetto said:


> Can someone tell me which volume do we see Farnese and Serpico's backstory?



A first flashback about Farnese's backstory is in the last episode of Volume 18: Chapter 129

Then there is a flashback about Farnese's and Serpico's past in the last two episodes of volume 22 ("The snow and the flame"): Chapter 129
Chapter 129


----------



## Forces (Apr 9, 2012)

Much thanks!


----------



## Shozan (Apr 9, 2012)

North America like USA or North America like USA, M?xico and the islands?


----------



## Badalight (Apr 9, 2012)

So what does it mean by distributed? Is it coming to theatres, or just a dvd release?


----------



## Forces (Apr 9, 2012)

Badalight said:


> So what does it mean by distributed? Is it coming to theatres, or just a dvd release?



Most likely just DVD and Bluray


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 9, 2012)

Cheers for the info, Kronin. Sounds beast. Not that I minded the most recent Sea God stuff. Berserker Armour Guts is always a plus and some great artwork to top it off.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 10, 2012)

Viz Media's official Berserk page just went live. Notice the posters, which I don't think look very good IMO.



What bothers me here is that two of the posters show Skull Knight but I thought he wasn't supposed to be shown until the second movie? 

Just going by the scenes shown in the second trailer, you would assume he makes an appearance in the second movie as it shows Guts after leaving the Hawks. But these posters...


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 










Fucking misleading us or what?


----------



## Forces (Apr 10, 2012)

Fail attempt at foreshadowing


----------



## KidTony (Apr 10, 2012)

the egg of the king


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 13, 2012)

Once Guts and the gang reach Elfhelm, do you think the inhabitants of the island, ideally the witches, the wizards and Hanafubuku, will join forces with them in their quest to oppose and stand up to the Hawk?

As it stands, Griffith's vast empire of war demons and the like will rip them all to shreds with no effort. What is Guts, Casca, a witch and a monkey, two fairies and a masochist going to do to Griffith and his empire? Not forgetting Skull Knight of course, but still.

Obviously it won't be easy, and I doubt the king will be so willing to commit  his troops/people to a battle as the island itself will likely come under attack in retaliation of some sort.

But if there are witches on the island, with powers on the level or even surpassing those of Flora, then, well. Griffith was concerned with the powers of one little old witch, so he sent his war demons to kill her. What will he do if there are hundreds or even thousands of them on the island? 

And don't even get me started on the wizards, I have no idea how powerful these guys are going to be. Shit, imagine a bunch of wizards fucking shit up with magic spells and shit. 

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 13, 2012)

Concerning Elfhelm, I'm more intruiged about Casca's mind being repaired and the ramifications of... _that_.

Falconia's future shall inevitably involve the God Hand, similarly to the clues regarding the Skull Knight.

Throughout High Fantasy fiction, Elves tend to be benevolent creatures who care little for the quarrels of men, but are incredibly powerful once angered. The beauty of Berserk is that I literally have no idea what shall transpire.


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2012)

hmmmm yeah if the wizards formed an army they would be a worthy match to Griffith's demons....


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2012)

Army of elves and wizards fighting the demons? Sooooooo original, right?


----------



## Shozan (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 14, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Army of elves and wizards fighting the demons? Sooooooo original, right?



And?

Negative human emotion coalescing into a deity of evil, within another dimension, isn't original. It's Greek, if I recall correctly.
Human beings Ascending through Demonification isn't original. The same origins as the above.
The Lost Children arc certainly wasn't original. It had a tonne of Medieval European folklore woven into it.
Zombie Pirates aren't original. Another example of folklore.
Revenge Tragedy stories aren't exactly original either. They've been popular since the Renaissance.

And yet Mirua is able to take these mundane ideas and mythology and work his magic.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 15, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> And?
> 
> Negative human emotion coalescing into a deity of evil, within another dimension, isn't original. It's Greek, if I recall correctly.
> Human beings Ascending through Demonification isn't original. The same origins as the above.
> ...



You know, when I see a response like this I start trying an answer but then I just shake my head and, well, fucking stop.

It's just that the post is so...stupid. So I am just going to say that nothing is 100% original and that it's the story that counts, so you contemplate on that idea a bit.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 15, 2012)

Hahahaha! The "Haters gonna hate!" personal version for Berserk 

Anyway I agree with Darkstar, the skill of an author lies not only in the originality of the elements of his story but in additional things including his personal use of these. From this point of view Berserk is always been a work where a set of elements belonging to different cultures are used by the author in a judicious mix and IMO it's amazing how everything looks consistent in the story. And we must not forget that as an exception among his colleagues, Miura took most of these from the West setting his story in a ficitonal medioeval Europe (so from a Japanese pov I think that the manga is sometimes much more surprising). 
I think that al this it's just one of the strengths of the work.

EDIT:
Returining to the non-originality, in the end I want say that is author's use of the elements in his plot what counts more (rather the elements themselves) IMO

Talking about the plot, first of all I think that not only wizards or elves, but eventually many more "good" magical creatures keep against Griffith's side.
In addition, depending on how it will proceed now the coexistence with humans, I think that maybe also the even a part (not all) of the apostles themselves in the ending will take the defense of the men threatened by Griffith. Locus and Irvine does not seem to have evil intentions against the humans, and we have seen like in the battle of Ganishka the apostles were amazed to see the men taking their part trusting of them and fought together.

This forced alliance could lead to a future affection of the apostles towards the humans (I think that it would make sense, after all we can say that in general the apostles were men who have lost confidence in their own kind but the recent actions of the humans might make them think again) and so could be the first step to the final defeat of the reign of Griffith and the God Hand.


----------



## Forces (Apr 15, 2012)

Who cares about originality, that shit is overrated. As long as the story is good what's the point?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 15, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> You know, when I see a response like this I start trying an answer but then I just shake my head and, well, fucking stop.
> 
> It's just that the post is so...stupid. So I am just going to say that nothing is 100% original and that it's the story that counts, so you contemplate on that idea a bit.



I don't need to contemplate anything. In my previous post I gave examples of how elements of Berserk comes from already established European and Asian cultures and time periods, yet due to Miura's skill as an author, he is able to break free from the ugliness of unoriginality that many Mangaka fall prey to, by weaving these elements into, ultimately, _his_ story on a consistent basis.

So your whining about the forces of Elfhelm, in theory, battling Griffith's forces is kinda redundant, if you yourself are able to accept that unoriginality can be overcome by innovation - or in other words, _the storyline_.

One of the joys of Berserk, for me, is that I love recognising shit I've seen in my History lectures, but adapted into a parallel Fantasy world that is still plausible, despite being Dark Fantasy.

As for Kronin's discussion, I have no clue as to what the future holds. I feel that, now Griffith's Kingdom has become reality, it will be snatched away from him to rub salt in his wounds caused by his lifelong ambition, but I really don't know.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't forgot about the child being a major threat to the Hawk, perhaps even greater than an entire army of magical beings/entities.

I mean, Miura had some intention in mind when Femto was reincarnated with the child's body acting as a vessel. Because you can be sure he will be used in someway shape or form towards defeating Griffith somehow. Otherwise the whole ideal be kinda pointless, right?

Griffith's dream was to obtain his own kingdom, which he now has. What comes next? Once you achieve your lifelong goal, what else is there to do?

It's not that outside the realm of possibility to consider him opposing the God Hand and even the Idea of Evil (somehow) for the sake of an ambition, is it? Maybe not now but later on in the story...with a new ambition?


----------



## Shozan (Apr 15, 2012)

Griffith is going to start getting corrupted (talking about his dream) eventually craving for more power and territory. Just like the Kushan Emperor.

If he doesnt do that i can't see why someone (except Guts) would want to go against him going into Falconia!


----------



## wowfel (Apr 22, 2012)

Can guts use his canon anymore because he seems to always have the berserk armor on is there anything that extends the armor, cuz I really love the canon and the crossbow


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 22, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Can guts use his canon anymore because he seems to always have the berserk armor on is there anything that extends the armor, cuz I really love the canon and the crossbow



He uses his cannon here, but if you specifically mean when he's fully encased in the Berserker Armour, then I doubt it. I mean, where is the cannon?

Lol @ the crossbow. Lost Children arc Apostle fodder were tanking that shit with ease.

The cannon is boss. Penetrating dat Slan.


----------



## berserking_fury (Apr 22, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Can guts use his canon anymore because he seems to always have the berserk armor on is there anything that extends the armor, cuz I really love the canon and the crossbow



He can still use it even while not in control of the armor. In his first fight with the armor Guts blew up Grunbeld's shield canon with his hand canon.


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 24, 2012)

Was reading Berserk and noticed that during the attempted rape-scene between the noble and little Caska, Griffith intervened and said something along the lines of "Your only  aman, yet you act like God". And as we all know, after Giffith becomes a "God" he does just what the noble tried.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 24, 2012)

Solon Solute said:


> Was reading Berserk and noticed that during the attempted rape-scene between the noble and little Caska, Griffith intervened and said something along the lines of "Your only  aman, yet you act like God". And as we all know, after Giffith becomes a "God" he does just what the noble tried.



Oh the delicious irony


----------



## Forces (Apr 24, 2012)

(Lucky) Russians are now getting an official site for Berserk film 

What's better for them is they're getting the movie in theaters in 26th April


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 24, 2012)

Solon Solute said:


> Was reading Berserk and noticed that during the attempted rape-scene between the noble and little Caska, Griffith intervened and said something along the lines of "Your only  aman, yet you act like God". And as we all know, after Giffith becomes a "God" he does just what the noble tried.



It is fucking ironic but there is so much more meaning behind that rape scene aside from the extreme shock factor it produced. Let me put it into perspective...

If someone had caused me to succumb to emotional turmoil and despair through their actions alone, whether it be on purpose or not, then I would probably wish suffering upon that person in turn. But because Berserk is fantasy, obviously, that form of human nature is more extreme in this case.

Basically, raping Casca in front of Guts was Griffith's way of making Guts feel powerless, just as Guts made him feel when he left the Hawks and did his own shit. He trampled on his dream so Griffith chose to oppose him body and soul. Perhaps I'm reading too much into it and have missed the point, but still...

And I truly believe it was never his intention to bring any physical harm to Guts, or kill him for that matter during the eclipse - well, aside from the hordes of clawed demons pinning him down. 

Because let's be honest here, Femto could've turned Guts into mince meat in an instant if he wanted to. Instead he chose to let him live. Why?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think you're reading too far into it, besides, Berserk is a manga which allows the reader to immerse themselves in the reasoning behind character interaction; especially the Golden Age arc. It's deep, and therefore allows for a deep analysis.

I completely agree about the idea of Griffith wanting to make Guts feel powerless; without hope. It reminds me of the scene on the Hill of Swords where Griffith rescues Casca from the rockfall that Zodd's and Guts' battle created. It showed how Griffith: Guts' enemy and former friend, was able to protect Gut's so-called woman, when he was unable to. Plus, I fucking love the delicious irony of that scene where _Griffith_ prevents _Casca_ being harmed _after_ the Eclipse. 

One thing I'd like to add to the discussion was the few chapters prior to the Eclipse, where the Band of the Hawk escort the wreck of Griffith's body around the boderlands of Midland. There's a handful of panels where bedbound Griffith looks out at Guts and Casca from his wagon, possibly with envy - but of whom? Then there's the scene in which he unsuccessfully tries to mount her, before simply resting on her.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 24, 2012)

That was Griffin saying "I own you, all is mine and you're nothing"


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 25, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> It is fucking ironic but there is so much more meaning behind that rape scene aside from the extreme shock factor it produced. Let me put it into perspective...
> 
> If someone had caused me to succumb to emotional turmoil and despair through their actions alone, whether it be on purpose or not, then I would probably wish suffering upon that person in turn. But because Berserk is fantasy, obviously, that form of human nature is more extreme in this case.
> 
> ...



Yeah, under the surface, I believe their are conflicting emotions/feelings going on with Griffith when it comes to Guts and Caska. 

Almost like a Vader Star Wars tragedy.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 27, 2012)

anyone read the First Law trilogy? fantasy books, not manga. one of my favourite reads after ASOIAF.

reminds me strongly of the Millennium Falcon arc, except Bayaz is pulling the strings instead of Griff.

also, Guts needs some votes. .


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 27, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> anyone read the First Law trilogy? fantasy books, not manga. one of my favourite reads after ASOIAF.
> 
> reminds me strongly of the Millennium Falcon arc, except Bayaz is pulling the strings instead of Griff.
> 
> also, Guts needs some votes. .



Funnily enough i recently finished The First Law Trilogy and it's sequels after finishing ASOIAF, it's truly a good read.

Also Logan Ninefingers is a badass 

I would actually suggest ASOIAF and TFL to any fans of Berserk that are interested in fantasy literature.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 27, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Funnily enough i recently finished The First Law Trilogy and it's sequels after finishing ASOIAF, it's truly a good read.
> 
> Also Logan Ninefingers is a badass
> 
> I would actually suggest ASOIAF and TFL to any fans of Berserk that are interested in fantasy literature.



From the angle of lore and setting, I think I preferred The First Law. The history of the Magi, the squabbles between their masters and the history of the Demon Realm being sealed away - linking into Ferro's story - appealed to me more than the endless conflict between rival families or Targaryen offshoot Houses. On the other hand, the implied battle between the Others and R'hllor is just beginning as of ADWD.

To balance things out, I feel ASOIAF is written better, credit to George R. R. Martin. The POVs are juggled well and the pacing is usually good.

I know quite a few people tend to say that GRRM is the West's version of Kentaro Miura. There's a bunch of similarities in their work and both love taking huge breaks between publication. 

Ninefingers is like Bronn on steroids.


----------



## -Demian- (Apr 29, 2012)

Yay, tomorrow I'll see the movie!!!
Anyways I'd like to re-read the whole manga, but all the sites I've found so far have awful quality and missing pages (Not to tell the missing speech bubbles) and some of them have mixed order. It was hard the first time I read it.
Can anyone PM a good place to read.

And no my country doesn't have them on sale


----------



## Forces (Apr 29, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Really?  I've bought the entire manga by Dark Horse and it seemed readily available in most comic stores in my area. I guess I got lucky!



Actually I too don't know why he said that...
I haven't got any volumes of Berserk but heard and saw that in USA there are plenty, so I doubt he wasn't mistaken or something


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Really?  I've bought the entire manga by Dark Horse and it seemed readily available in most comic stores in my area. I guess I got lucky!



I'm from the UK and it's very difficult to find to find Golden Age volumes. I have the Lost Children arc as well as Millennium Falcon, but they're in poor quality unlike the latter. 

I've ordered the opening three - the Black Swordsman arc - from the US, but they're taking so long to arrive that I'm convinced they've been lost in shipping.


----------



## -Demian- (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I live in Estonia. Most people even don't know where that is, not to mention think we're a part of Russia. There isn't even a decent comic shop around in this country and in the book stores there are maybe first five volumes of dragon ball and then a few random volumes. Because fuck comic readers, right?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

-Demian- said:


> Well I live in Estonia. Most people even don't know where that is, not to mention think we're a part of Russia. There isn't even a decent comic shop around in this country and in the book stores there are maybe first five volumes of dragon ball and then a few random volumes. Because fuck comic readers, right?



To which I can only suggest you import them. It's costly, but that's what we do for the stuff we love.

Buying second hand manga is quite cheap and can be done in a single box usually - I mean, I managed to buy all my Blade of the Immortal second hand, but for Berserk it had to be first edition.

Although from what I've seen, the Japanese tankoubon shit all over Dark Horses' volumes.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 29, 2012)

I have all the Berserk volumes with exception of 36, unfortunately the published version in my country is certainly not the best for the quality


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

36 is published in English in September I think.


----------



## Kronin (Apr 29, 2012)

Instead I can buy it in a few days (10 May) after the wait of an year, but sadly at the moment I have other thoughts in my head (problems with university commitments) so I'm not really able to enjoy the thing...

*EDIT:* @Darkstar, nice set about Medusa/Slan ^^


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Instead I can buy it in a few days (10 May) after the wait of an year, but sadly at the moment I have other thoughts in my head (problems with university commitments) so I'm not really able to enjoy the thing...



May 10th? That reminds me, I'm trying to get Gantz 22 in a few days time.

Sorry to hear about your Uni-life. If it's any consolidation, College is being a bitch to me at the minute too.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 29, 2012)

No DVDRip online yet?


----------



## Forces (Apr 29, 2012)

Shozan said:


> No DVDRip online yet?



The DVD isn't released yet, there can't be a DVDRip


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmm ok thx LF


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if the movies are censored? I know they're an adaptation, which means they don't have to completely correlate to manga canon.

I'm only saying, because I want to see the Eclipse in its full, uncensored glory.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 29, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> The DVD isn't released yet, there can't be a DVDRip



I think it was being released in April 3rd! It was May 3rd then?


----------



## Forces (Apr 29, 2012)

Shozan said:


> I think it was being released in April 3rd! It was May 3rd then?



May     23rd


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 4, 2012)

Surely a new chapter is due out soon? Miura working on character designs or playing Idolmaster? 

Seeing as how Claymore manga just ended so abruptly, it got me thinking: how would you react if Miura announced next week that Berserk would no longer be in serialization and the latest chapter released was actually the "last" chapter in the manga?

Me? Something along the lines of horrified , shocked, utter disbelief, emotional pain, and sexual frustration. 

Berserk is my baby, once it dies I'll die with it.


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2012)

Claymore isn't getting a part 2?


----------



## Shozan (May 4, 2012)

will be sad but cherish the adventures and stories we had read till the end!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2012)

Miura actually as integrity as a writer and he sure as fuck has commitment. He's been doing Berserk for a shit load of years now and he already said he'll finish it by the time he's 60.


----------



## Forces (May 5, 2012)

Miura said he sleeps from 2 AM to 7 AM.
I doubt he'd stay that long and wake up that early just to play a game


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Claymore isn't getting a part 2?



Unless Yagi changes magazine, then probably not. In fact, Dae's and Rubel's ''let's find Priscilla, kukuku,'' is the only thing which suggests continuation.



Takamura Bear said:


> Surely a new chapter is due out soon? Miura working on character designs or playing Idolmaster?
> 
> Seeing as how Claymore manga just ended so abruptly, it got me thinking: how would you react if Miura announced next week that Berserk would no longer be in serialization and the latest chapter released was actually the "last" chapter in the manga?
> 
> ...



Nah, Miura isn't like Yagi. Yagi's known as being a depressive fuck at times, and tbh, I'm surprised Claymore lasted as long as it did. Miura on the other hand, has gone through a bunch of health issues and has been doing Berserk for 23 years including the Prototype he did in College. The man's dedication is what has made Berserk one of the greats.

When people revere Oda as a God for doing One Piece for 15 years, it always brings a smile to my face. 

Plus, my volumes came today. All of the Golden Age.


----------



## Forces (May 5, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Unless Yagi changes magazine, then probably not. In fact, Dae's and Rubel's ''let's find Priscilla, kukuku,'' is the only thing which suggests continuation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oda does it weekly and he doesn't take hiatuses very often, and when he does it's almost always one week. And his story is only half-way through


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

Oda has a much larger assistant team than Miura and takes a bunch of hiatuses too. So don't give me that crap.

In one of the SBSs he admits that he only draws the ''moving'' stuff in each panel. So those huge double-page panels of Marineford or the Fishman Palace aren't his own creation. That double-page panel of Zodd, Skull Knight and Femto on Ganishka's summit? That's completely Miura's creation.

Aaaand, I'm pretty sure he said One Piece was _just over_ half-way through around *Marineford*. Lol.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 5, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Oda has a much larger assistant team than Miura and takes a bunch of hiatuses too. So don't give me that crap.
> 
> In one of the SBSs he admits that he only draws the ''moving'' stuff in each panel. So those huge double-page panels of Marineford or the Fishman Palace aren't his own creation. That double-page panel of Zodd, Skull Knight and Femto on Ganishka's summit? That's completely Miura's creation.
> 
> Aaaand, I'm pretty sure he said One Piece was _just over_ half-way through around *Marineford*. Lol.



Those don?t qualify as a hiatus, seriously 

Anyway, I wanted to ask (yet again I think) if there?s an end in sight for Berserk xD 
I?m not really keen on reading it and then having to wait another decade for it to end


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

Well, they _are_ hiatuses, because the manga is postponed for X period of time. Even if it's a week, it's still a hiatus lol. It's just people are used to HXH.

There's probably some interview info in this thread, but if I had to give a figure... maybe 400 chapters? I do think Berserk will continue for at least another 10 years though.

But hey, it's a fucking awesome journey that counts just as much as the destination.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2012)

Don't hate on the man just because he wants to play Idolmaster.


----------



## Kronin (May 5, 2012)

I believe that they lack at least fifteen volumes at the end...

And about the next chapter, I am confident that at worst will come out by the end of June to coincide with the release of the second movie (as was done in February with the first one).


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

End of June? 

As long as there's Griffith present, I'm game.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Don't hate on the man just because he wants to play Idolmaster.



Exactly, I would want to play videogames rather than working if I was in his shoes.


----------



## Forces (May 5, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Oda has a much larger assistant team than Miura and takes a bunch of hiatuses too. So don't give me that crap.
> 
> In one of the SBSs he admits that he only draws the ''moving'' stuff in each panel. So those huge double-page panels of Marineford or the Fishman Palace aren't his own creation. That double-page panel of Zodd, Skull Knight and Femto on Ganishka's summit? That's completely Miura's creation.
> 
> Aaaand, I'm pretty sure he said One Piece was _just over_ half-way through around *Marineford*. Lol.



Actually on his latest interview it did say he was only halfway, that was a couple months ago.

And yes of course Miura draws them by himself, Miura is a great artist and Oda is just "pretty good"

Either way, Oda seems to work just a little bit harder than Miura. He sleeps only 4 hours a day compared to Miura who sleeps for 5, and Oda has a wife and kids, so it must be even more stressful to him. He spends so much time on his job he doesn't even read jump anymore.

Well both are two of the best mangaka anyway


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 5, 2012)

Could I have a link to the interview plz?


----------



## Forces (May 5, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Could I have a link to the interview plz?



I'll update this post tomorrow, too tired to search for it now.

The search option isn't working, I can't find it. I'll google Oda interview 2012 and maybe I'll find it

EDIT: It is available on shonenjump alfa website, but you have to be a member :/


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2012)

Reading Chap 17 from MR and it seems Guts isn't too bad a teacher, if a little harsh.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

You mean volume 17, right? Guts and Isidro?

Anyone have any good Schierke stocks?


----------



## Rumeye (May 7, 2012)

So you are saying that chapter one is more than 200 pages and was published as volume 1? That?s quite a lot of pages for one chapter. Anyway thanks a lot and i would appreciate any further input on the matter.


----------



## Last shinobi (May 7, 2012)

can someone please list the countries where the movie aired and will eventually be aired?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Last shinobi said:


> can someone please list the countries where the movie aired and will eventually be aired?



''_US & Canada, Russia, England, France, Germany, Austria, Italy, Switzerland, Spain, Portugal, Belgium, Netherlands, and Sweden in Europe, Australia, Korea._''

More countries shall appear on this list eventually, but I can't name them.

 is useful.


----------



## Last shinobi (May 7, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> ''_US & Canada, Russia, England, France, Germany, Austria, Italy, Switzerland, Spain, Portugal, Belgium, Netherlands, and Sweden in Europe, Australia, Korea._''
> 
> More countries shall appear on this list eventually, but I can't name them.
> 
> is useful.



thanks. my country fortunately appears here


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Rumeye said:


> That?s what i thought it?s much more clear now, thank you very much sir.





Last shinobi said:


> thanks. my country fortunately appears here



No problem.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 7, 2012)

I think Void would have quite a chuckle at this if this were to happen. Poor old Skully. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

Last fucking panel. 

Did you make that?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> You mean volume 17, right? *Guts and Isidro?*
> 
> Anyone have any good Schierke stocks?



Haven't got to the part of him meeting Guts yet.

Yeah Volume in Manga reader is in wrong orders at times which is confusing.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Haven't got to the part of him meeting Guts yet.
> 
> Yeah Volume in Manga reader is in wrong orders at times which is confusing.



Volume 17 is synonymous with Rapehorse for me.

On the topic of Rapehorse, what're your thoughts on Farnese?

Love at first sight for IK, but she didn't grow on me until HotME, unlike 'dat Schierke who required none of that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2012)

Rapehorse woz lolz, Guts should've waited a little longer before the whole caska flashback and Femto shit. 

Which volume is it when Guts transforms into a real monster and face armour helmet and shit?

(Don't tell me who he sacrifices, I want to find out myself. )


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 7, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Rapehorse woz lolz, Guts should've waited a little longer before the whole caska flashback and Femto shit.
> 
> Which volume is it when Guts transforms into a real monster and face armour helmet and shit?



Guts uses the Berserker armour in battle for the first time against Grunbeld (Apostle with a dragon form, but Zodd is still much cooler) in volume 26.

Which is my favourite volume because of the Slan scene. 

The armour corresponds to his inner wolf, gaining its appearance. Although, tbh, I preferred the look he first had before it morphed.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 7, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I preferred the look he first had before it morphed.



Me too in honesty although i guess that was Sk's look.


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Guts uses the Berserker armour in battle for the first time against Grunbeld (Apostle with a dragon form, but Zodd is still much cooler) in volume 26.
> 
> Which is my favourite volume because of the Slan scene.
> 
> The armour corresponds to his inner wolf, gaining its appearance. Although, tbh, I preferred the look he first had before it morphed.



I cant wait till i get to the Vol were i see the Berserker armor in action.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 8, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> I cant wait till i get to the Vol were i see the Berserker armor in action.



Awesome volume. 

Tbh, 26 is when we start to have some flashbacks to the original BotH by Guts, which I _really_ like.

On the topic of the armour, at the stage we're currently at in the manga, I wouldn't mind another power-up. Something believable of course, but Guts is going to need to hang with the God Hand sometime in the future. 

I don't see the ship reaching Skellig until we skip over to Falconia for a short while either.



Berserkhawk z said:


> Me too in honesty although i guess that was Sk's look.



Maybe it's because I've seen it in action a lot less, but the armour morphed to SK's form was the best.

I do wonder what SK used the armour for and if he used it while human (which is implied when he cautions Guts about its use, I think).


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 8, 2012)

Lol, finally remembered The Skull Knight's similarity to the Ghost Rider.

I guess Guts is kinda like the Punisher.

Caska has a Jean Gray vibe going on.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> On the topic of the armour, at the stage we're currently at in the manga, I wouldn't mind another power-up. Something believable of course, but Guts is going to need to hang with the God Hand sometime in the future.



Actually if Guts is truly immune to the Godhand's precog and control over causality he might not even need it. If Guts can get the Dragonslayer up to Godhand slaying levels all he should need is an opening and a lucky hit, assuming Miura is willing to go down that route.

Personally though i'm all for beleivable power-ups 



Darkstar said:


> Maybe it's because I've seen it in action a lot less, but the armour morphed to SK's form was the best.
> 
> I do wonder what SK used the armour for and if he used it while human (which is implied when he cautions Guts about its use, I think).



Yeah pretty sure that it was stated to be the armour that killed Skully. Who knows how he became what he is now though? 

Maybe something to do with the elves since Puck said that Skull Knight's presence felt kinda like an elf's?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 8, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Actually if Guts is truly immune to the Godhand's precog and control over causality he might not even need it. If Guts can get the Dragonslayer up to Godhand slaying levels all he should need is an opening and a lucky hit, assuming Miura is willing to go down that route.
> 
> Personally though i'm all for beleivable power-ups



Well, I wouldn't say Guts is _immune_ to the causality. I mean, regardless of Zodd's and Skull Knight's implications, Guts still ended up at the Feast. I suppose because he actually lived through the Eclipse coupled with the ''struggler'' comment from SK and Slan shows that he has a degree of _resistance_ to causality and its manipulation.

The fact Void defended himself against SK is enough for me to believe they _can_ be harmed by weapons that exist in the interstice and you don't need anything hugely powerful like the Sword of Resonance to kill them (which I believe was developed in order to counter Void's ability anyway).

Not sure how I'd factor the Berserker armour into this. It does grant a huge boost to Guts, but the sheer ease with which Slan took him out leads me to believe that maybe something else is required for him to fight on their footing.

Plus, Femto is sure to have some broken telekinesis that we've only seen glimpses of.



> Yeah pretty sure that it was stated to be the armour that killed Skully. Who knows how he became what he is now though?
> 
> Maybe something to do with the elves since Puck said that Skull Knight's presence felt kinda like an elf's?



I think it's likely. It fits with SK knowing Flora and Zodd recognising the armour.

Huh, maybe SK has been to Elfhelm. Maybe the long-awaited SK reveal could be in Elfhelm.


----------



## Badalight (May 8, 2012)

No.. no power ups please. A huge appeal of guts is that he's a regular human able to fight these giant creatures. The first time I really felt invested into Berserk was when he first confronted the god hands back in like Volume 2. I thought it was crazy how far he could go despite being completely human.

The Berserk armor was also sort of iffy to me. It's a cool idea, and it gets a pass simply because it doesn't make Guts inhuman, just lets him reach his ultimate potential that a human body can reach. It actually makes sense. Sort of how people taking PCP can do crazy shit like lift cars. Their body loses all of its limits.

Anything past the Berserk armor though, and it would have to make Guts less of a human, which I am not in favor of.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 8, 2012)

Anything _plausible_ sits well with me. And frankly, the days of Guts fighting as a human against monsters or other people are long gone. Since the day the Dragonslayer was able to damage Ganishka and Guts was catching ship masts.

The story, like any action-orientated prose develops as progression is made, and devices are needed to accommodate the power-inflation. The Sword of Actuation; the Berserker armour; whatever.

And I think the Berserker armour pushes the wearer beyond their natural limits. Substantially so. Far into the realms of the inhuman.


----------



## Fayrra (May 8, 2012)

^ Right on the page before that it states "A human who has lost their sense of pain holds unbelievable strength and reflexes." That's what Bad meant when saying that the armor doesn't make Guts inhuman. Just the human's highest potential when taking out pain. Guts is the Berserk-world's version of a peak human. His body is nearly perfectly developed. So if the limits that render his strength limited so the body doesn't destroy itself were removed, Guts naturally would be extremely strong and seemingly inhuman, while still technically being human.

And the story doesn't need to end with Guts getting his revenge directly, so a power-up is not needed. I'd probably be fine with Guts never killing Griffith period. Life's fucked up like that; no reason the manga can't be either. 

As for power-ups, yes, I'd prefer there not to be any more. But if there are then I'd be fine as long as there is a terrible price to pay or an extreme amount of effort must be put in to attain it, as a result.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> The fact Void defended himself against SK is enough for me to believe they _can_ be harmed by weapons that exist in the interstice and you don't need anything hugely powerful like the Sword of Resonance to kill them (which I believe was developed in order to counter Void's ability anyway).
> 
> Plus, Femto is sure to have some broken telekinesis that we've only seen glimpses of.
> 
> Huh, maybe SK has been to Elfhelm. Maybe the long-awaited SK reveal could be in Elfhelm.



The SK is probably the only being in the Berserk universe that can pose a serious threat to the God Hand right now. If Femto didn't distort space to block SK's attack, I can't see how he wouldn't have taken any damage from it. One stroke from that turned the entire fucking planet into a fairy world. 

And going with what Puck said about SK's presence, I have always found this comment most peculiar and often gets way overlooked IMO. As elves can sense the emotions of people and beings alike, I wonder the comment alone was directed more towards his personality. Or do Puck's words have a deeper meaning here? Perhaps it relates to Hanafubuku and the elf island? 

The guy used to be known as the "king of galloping death" for his ruthless ways on the battlefield against his enemies and methods of torture. And yet he emits the presence of an elf? 

This is either a characteristic trait he developed over time, or it concerns his relationship with Flora. Being in the presence of a being such as her for many years, well it must change even the most ruthless of characters.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 8, 2012)

Juri Han said:


> ^ Right on the page before that it states "A human who has lost their sense of pain holds unbelievable strength and reflexes." That's what Bad meant when saying that the armor doesn't make Guts inhuman. Just the human's highest potential when taking out pain. Guts is the Berserk-world's version of a peak human. His body is nearly perfectly developed. So if the limits that render his strength limited so the body doesn't destroy itself were removed, Guts naturally would be extremely strong and seemingly inhuman, while still technically being human.
> 
> And the story doesn't need to end with Guts getting his revenge directly, so a power-up is not needed. I'd probably be fine with Guts never killing Griffith period. Life's fucked up like that; no reason the manga can't be either.
> 
> As for power-ups, yes, I'd prefer there not to be any more. But if there are then I'd be fine as long as there is a terrible price to pay or an extreme amount of effort must be put in to attain it, as a result.



The armour removes a natural limiter set by the human body - pain. Remove that limiter and what makes us human is removed. Ergo, you reach inhuman levels. If you're willing to claim that Guts is still human because he walks on two legs, etc, then that differs from my view and what I consider to define humans.

If you're going to entertain the idea of what we'd ''be fine with'' as fans, then I'd be fine with the manga never ending due to the amazing journey we've had thus far. However, I do believe Guts' oath immediately after the Eclipse needs to be fulfilled or at the very least addressed properly.

And for that to be addressed then Guts is currently unable to hang with the God Hand. The point of what I was discussing with BHZ wasn't preference, but *necessity*.


----------



## Fayrra (May 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> The armour removes a natural limiter set by the human body - pain. Remove that limiter and what makes us human is removed. Ergo, you reach inhuman levels. If you're willing to claim that Guts is still human because he walks on two legs, etc, then that differs from my view and what I consider to define humans.


You responded to Bad's post. If you look at his context, he was talking about Guts not being inhuman in the sense that I just said. Making your post about the armor pushing the wearer beyond natural limits irrelevant to his. I wasn't trying to be an asshole, I was trying to clear up the semantic misunderstanding.


Darkstar said:


> However, I do believe Guts' oath immediately after the Eclipse needs to be fulfilled or at the very least addressed properly.
> 
> And for that to be addressed then Guts is currently unable to hang with the God Hand. The point of what I was discussing with BHZ wasn't preference, but *necessity*.


I never said otherwise. I said in order for Griffith to be defeated (Guts' oath), it doesn't need to be directly. So Guts doesn't need another power-up.


----------



## Imagine (May 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Awesome volume.
> 
> Tbh, 26 is when we start to have some flashbacks to the original BotH by Guts, which I _really_ like.
> 
> ...



I have no problem with power ups i suspect EoS Guts to be crazy powerful. Town level hypersonic+ Guts thats intangible!


----------



## Magicbullet (May 8, 2012)

I think Dragon Slayer should get an upgrade next


----------



## Kronin (May 8, 2012)

> ^ Right on the page before that it states "A human who has lost their sense of pain holds unbelievable strength and reflexes." That's what Bad meant when saying that the armor doesn't make Guts inhuman. Just the human's highest potential when taking out pain. Guts is the Berserk-world's version of a peak human. His body is nearly perfectly developed. So if the limits that render his strength limited so the body doesn't destroy itself were removed, Guts naturally would be extremely strong and seemingly inhuman, while still technically being human.



Anyway that the unique property of the armor is just to remove the pain has always seemed a bit 'strange to me. I want say, when Guts is in full Berserk, he performs often movements that, also for a man that don't feel pain, seem impossible or at least require a certain previous training in these moves (like his somersaults).

About the question of the powerup there is also another possibility, that in some way the God Hand suffer a de-powerup of some kind. For example, with the fusion of the realms, now the GH is "on the same land that lies beneath Gatsu's feet, where his sword can reach them". I consider this a big advantage for Guts tied not from a loss of power, but from a sort of "change of the bad guys' characteristics" (so nothing tied directly with the main character)


----------



## Fayrra (May 8, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Anyway that the unique property of the armor is just to remove the pain has always seemed a bit 'strange to me. I want say, when Guts is in full Berserk, he performs often movements that, also for a man that don't feel pain, seem impossible or at least require a certain previous training in these moves (like his somersaults).


Yeah, I think the Berserker Armor manipulates his body and OD to be a bit more feral and demon-like, on top of taking away the strength limitors. Which allows him to move like that without any prior training. It also does more than just that regarding bodily manipulation.


----------



## Kronin (May 8, 2012)

Juri Han said:


> Yeah, I think the Berserker Armor manipulates his body and OD to be a bit more feral and demon-like, on top of taking away the strength limitors. Which allows him to move like that without any prior training. It also does more than just that regarding bodily manipulation.



I agree with you, I remembered that comment of Gurnbeld, and it was that in particular to make me suspicious (and obviously the impossible moves of Guts).
Considering the body manipulation of the armor for "healing" reasons, make sense that correlated things could happen also during the movement/fight of the warrior.


----------



## Badalight (May 8, 2012)

The reason I don't say the Berserk armor makes him "inhuman" is because he is still doing things a human body can naturally do. Once he goes beyond human limits is when he'll become inhuman to me. Someone who takes PCP isn't inhuman, they're just able to reach their peaks as humans.

I think once you go past that, then you're inhuman.

Unless of course you think taking PCP makes you inhuman, then that's your definition of the term. My point is Guts isn't receiving magical fairy power to become stronger, he is simply using his muscles to the full potential which is for the most part realistic if you compared it to our own world. 

He really hasn't used the Berserker armor that much, and he killed a sea god with it. He may not be at the level to beat Femto, but I don't see the need for any upgrades in the near future.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

At the end of the day we're just arguing whether clearly superhuman actions like catching masts and dodging lightning renders the performer inhuman or human, depending on our personal interpretation of bodily limits being released.

I think the word ''power-up'' has developed connotations from Shounen manga and as a result is something we usually consider to be cheesy and cliche. In retrospect Apostle-forms are power-ups, the Crimson Behelit was a power-up, the Dragonslayer, Berserker armour, etc, have all allowed Guts to contend with beings who would have destroyed him in the Golden Age. But, these things fit into the story nicely. If it's written well, if it's plausible, there's absolutely no harm in it.

I don't think anyone here is stupid enough to believe that Guts will slay the entirety of the God Hand, marry the perfectly sane Casca and become a farmer. But either way, he most likely will face the God Hand or some of them (properly) again in the future, and for him to hang with them (not necessarily beat) he's going to need the situation to be extremely in his favour (a weakening of the God Hand for example) or _something else_. It really depends on whatever transpires in Elfhelm.

So while people argue against power-ups, some are in favour of the villains being weakened? 

Again, Berserk isn't a Battledome manga; if Miura does it carefully, the fans will be fine with it.


----------



## Fayrra (May 9, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> But either way, he most likely will face the God Hand or some of them (properly) again in the future, and for him to hang with them (not necessarily beat) he's going to need the situation to be extremely in his favour (a weakening of the God Hand for example) or _something else_.


This is simply not true. There is no "most likely" about a proper face off happening. And a weakening of the God Hand or a situation where it is extremely in Guts' favor would not be a proper face off, I would think? Either you're grasping for straws here, or your standards of probability and what is considered a proper face off are just naturally extremely alien to my own. 

When regarding manga probability comes down to this: 1 divided by X amount of possible dichotomous outcomes giving you the probability. We have no other clearly defined variables to actually work with to give a real probability.

For all we know Guts can go jobber rape every Godhand if Miura wanted him to. And we have no actual logically (based off evidence) defined variables to "make" that any less probable. Since its fiction literally anything can happen; probability in its true, objective, logical sense gets thrown out the window unless we personally know the inner working of Miura's brain (most people hardly know their own workings and preferences, much less someone else's). We only have equal possibility.

Now, you could say it's all preference, but you told me it _wasn't_ about that before, I thought? =/ So don't try to fool me over one, rascal.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 9, 2012)

>Discussion of the subjective nature of Berserk
>Use of mathmatics
<Is forced to produce huge posts

This is becoming a joke. I hope we can reach an ''agree-to-disagree'' mindset soon. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Juri Han said:


> This is simply not true. There is no "most likely" about a proper face off happening. And a weakening of the God Hand or a situation where it is extremely in Guts' favor would not be a proper face off, I would think? *Either you're grasping for straws here, or your standards of probability and what is considered a proper face off are just naturally extremely alien to my own*.



I'm not grasping at straws. Perhaps the term you're looking for is... interpretation? 

I don't care about your standard of probability seeing how rigid and calculated it is. The fact you even bring logic into this in order to, what, create some form of order? is a joke. Let's look at this from a simple _*narrative*_ perspective; seeing how Berserk is graphic _*novel*_ and therefore a form of _*narrative*_ in itself. And if you disagree after that, good for you.

One of several key themes of Berserk is  - fighting a pre-determined fate. It existed since Zodd was introduced and only escalated in importance towards the Eclipse and exists beyond that.

On a fundamental level Guts was branded a sacrifice, aka, his fate has been apparently sealed. Guts is a struggler because he has always struggled against this. The God Hand are the puppet-masters of the Berserk world, causality which is strongly linked to determinism is manipulated by them. Plus, Miura said more God Hand involvement was due.

Combine these observations and the resulting *conjecture* (because that's the best we have available to us in literature) points towards a possible confrontation between Guts, Griffith and the God Hand.

I strongly believe it will happen, but if you're going to argue how my opinion is, well, opinion, then that's just so redundant. Why do we even bother to debate literature in general if its so ambiguous and subjective in nature?



> When regarding manga probability comes down to this: 1 divided by X amount of possible dichotomous outcomes giving you the probability. We have no other clearly defined variables to actually work with to give a real probability.



Enthralling.



> For all we know Guts can go jobber rape every Godhand if Miura wanted him to. And we have no actual logically (based off evidence) defined variables to "make" that any less probable. *Since its fiction literally anything can happen; probability in its true, objective, logical sense gets thrown out the window* unless we personally know the inner working of Miura's brain (most people hardly know their own workings and preferences, much less someone else's). We only have equal possibility.



Logic? Variables? Tsch.

The bold text undermines your entire post. Fiction is highly ambiguous - so maths is redundant. Perhaps I shouldn't have used the term ''necessity'' due to its objective connotations, but neither did I expect to be bombarded by logick.

We can discuss opinion based on trends we've noticed in other works of fiction. Conventions; archetypes, or even tropes. Mathematical probability has no place here.



> Now, you could say it's all preference, but you told me it _wasn't_ about that before, I thought? =/ So don't try to fool me over one, rascal.



Preference would be _*you*_ not wanting Guts to receive a power-up; _*you*_ not wanting Guts to do... well, whatever.

Necessity (or so I claimed) was based on observations I had made and how I find it highly unlikely a core theme of the story would go unaddressed; the climax of said theme is a confrontation between Guts and the God Hand, or at the very least Griffith.

You're correct that no proof exists, it's simply my opinion constructed on the basis of observation and literary analysis. You're arguing the meaning and usage of words which is just... wtf.


----------



## Fayrra (May 9, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> >Discussion of the subjective nature of Berserk
> >Use of mathmatics
> <Is forced to produce huge posts


Actually, it went like this:

>Bad states no power ups please.
>You state a power up is needed.
>I state it is not.
>You state "lol, subjectivity, but I'm not discussing preference, I'm discussing necessity."
>I state, ok, but again, it's not needed.
>You state "ah, but it is needed because it's more likely."
>I then state it's actually not more likely.
>You then say the argument was subjective from the start, meaning you had no reason to respond to Bad's post that a power up is needed, since it's completely subjective and has no relevance to his post.
*Spoiler*: __ 





Darkstar said:


> >I'm not grasping at straws. Perhaps the term you're looking for is... interpretation?


I said you're either grasping at straws OR your standards are extremely ridiculously alien from my own (AKA _interpretation_).


Darkstar said:


> >
> One of several key themes of Berserk is  - fighting a pre-determined fate. It existed since Zodd was introduced and only escalated in importance towards the Eclipse and exists beyond that.
> 
> On a fundamental level Guts was branded a sacrifice, aka, his fate has been apparently sealed. Guts is a struggler because he has always struggled against this. The God Hand are the puppet-masters of the Berserk world, causality which is strongly linked to determinism is manipulated by them. Plus, Miura said more God Hand involvement was due.
> ...


A big part of determinism is also the OPPOSITE side to fighting, meaning no matter what you do you cannot change your fate by yourself. Berserk as all sorts of themes, and for every glimmer of hope there is a shadow of darkness. Nothing points to anything in particular. Guts fights fate, but he never completely wins, both aspects to that is a _theme_. Even if it does point to Guts becoming free, it does not point to a _proper_ confrontation. Guts can still end up being free from the Godhand without doing it himself. In fact, he can get his brand removed and no longer be fated as a sacrifice, without so much as seeing another godhand. The theme of becoming free and resisting fate is then fulfilled without a need for a powerup. Your interpretation is logically flawed.


Darkstar said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't have used the term ''necessity'' due to its objective connotations, but neither did I expect to be bombarded by logick.


Correct. Then shame on you, sir. "Logick" is a necessity (I'm actually using the word in its proper, objective form here, just so there are no misunderstandings, XD) in any form of debate. You responded to someone else, I essentially stated that they did not have to accept such concepts because there's no actual logical necessity correlated with it by using the normal definition of _necessity_. If you did not expect to be "bombarded" by logic, then don't act like its a debate. No need to even respond to the dude, since none of what you said was relevant to him in the sense that he was making a thinking error. If anything, he _just_ read your opinion before that; he knows you wouldn't mind a power up because you think one is needed for Guts to make a "proper" confrontation. All you're doing is repeating it. 


Darkstar said:


> Preference would be _*you*_ not wanting Guts to receive a power-up; _*you*_ not wanting Guts to do... well, whatever.
> 
> Necessity (or so I claimed) was based on observations I had made and how I find it highly unlikely a core theme of the story would go unaddressed; the climax of said theme is a confrontation between Guts and the God Hand, or at the very least Griffith.
> 
> You're correct that no proof exists, it's simply my opinion constructed on the basis of observation and literary analysis.


It's preference just the same. You prefer that any 'correct' literary story have a climax in which there is a "proper" confrontation between Griffith and Guts. A preference. Core literary themes can be addressed in a non-proper confrontation, lololol, those are observations I made. It's that simple. Observations become relevant, however, when logic is introduced into them. How sure you are of it happening doesn't somehow change the fact that you also prefer it, since you think it'll somehow ruin the core theme, you think it is likely to not happen because of that, a preference that it'll not address something properly.

If I misunderstood your intention when responding to Bad, then fine. My fault. I thought you were trying to use an objective tone instead of just repeating your same subjective opinion over again. My bad.


----------



## Kronin (May 9, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> So while people argue against power-ups, some are in favour of the villains being weakened?



I said exactly this in one of my last post:


> About the question of the powerup there is also another possibility, that in some way the God Hand suffer a de-powerup of some kind. For example, with the fusion of the realms, now the GH is "on the same land that lies beneath Gatsu's feet, where his sword can reach them". I consider this a big advantage for Guts tied not from a loss of power, but from a sort of "change of the bad guys' characteristics" (so nothing tied directly with the main character)



@Juri Han: 
I'm sorry but I cann't understand the meaning of your post. I agree, Berserk is a great novel with various themes, but in the end, like in every stories of his kind, there is a conflict between a protagonist (Guts) and an antagonist (Griffith). Off course the story will have an final confrontation between them (then we can discuss that not necessary this mean that there will be a final fight like in a Shonen Battle manga).

And this also, or maybe overall, because one of the themes of Berserk is the revenge (at the moment set aside by Guts, but actually always present in his deep). Guts don't look for the freedom by the mark (or the causalty), but for the suffering of the God Hand. This is the first and main theme presented in the story, and even if I think that the real happy ending for the story would be the freedom of the mankind by the power of the Idea (thing that it's not assured will happen), the revenge of Guts is the only real necessary element for the ending. 

You can say that this (the revenge) could happens also without Guts moves a muscle, that there is no certainty that this will be the story of Berserk because no one know it, but in that case anyone could say that *objectively* the ending  would be "wrong" by a narrative point of view and sincerely I don't understimate Miura so much.


----------



## Shrike (May 9, 2012)

There is no point in arguing over it, hence I never responded to an argument I made pages ago.

It is clear that there is a group of people who liked Berserk for it's gritty and dark interpretation of reality fused with demonic. They liked a story of a single man going for an impossible revenge all by himself. A man, not a man powered up with magic items and fairy magic and loli witches. 

And the other crowd which wouldn't mind Shounen style power ups which, even though they say are cliche and somewhat cheap (and I don't they they are cheap, I just think they should not be a part of a work as serious as Berserk), they would be okay with it if 'done right'. There is no doing magic power ups right in a work such as this, but have it your way.

It's a difference of opinion and always has been, so I have quit trying.

I liked Berserk for what it was before - a human world with a few demons crawling about here and there. A HUMAN world. Not a star magic dragon world. I loved Golden age and everything that came with it - Berserk's philosophy (yes, I can call it that, since Miura carries a lot of excellent views on life in his work), fights and swords, story and characters. I loved Berserk after that, too, but with each passing chapter the manga seemed to be losing what it once said. And I still stand by that.

I don't care about Gut's current companions. I don't care about his hatred manifesting Kyuubi style (you can nerd rage now, but it's true). I don't care about elves and dragons and trolls and ogres. I don't care about witches, old gods and mages. I don't care about magic weapons of wind and fire, nor of magical thorns.

I loved when it was a man against the world thing, which, if ended in his death and he was still just a human, would be perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Kronin (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for your answer, I think that I have understand your thought: what you wanted mean is that you don't desire a "power-up" for Guts. Ok, I'm fine with this, and this one is effectively something that may be or not may  be realized in the future (see for example the hypotesis of a weakening of the God Hand).

I want say, this is an element where we can effectively *speculate* how and *if* it will happen because theoretically isn't absolutely necessary. But it's impossible argue if Guts will have or not his revenge in the end, this element is already decided in the story and in the mind of Miura (even if maybe not through a powerup, like I said). 

AnywayI don't know if Juri Han wanted mean the same thing...



> And the other crowd which wouldn't mind Shounen style power ups which, even though they say are cliche and somewhat cheap (and I don't they they are cheap, I just think they should not be a part of a work as serious as Berserk), they would be okay with it if 'done right'. There is no doing magic power ups right in a work such as this, but have it your way.



I agree with you on the presence of Shounen powerup in Berserk. Anyway I think that, for the reasons already explained in previous post by the users, the berserk armor is not a real power-up (or at least not a classic standard kind of powerup), so I'm perfectly fine with that. I think the same also about the magical properties of the Dragonslayer for its continued use on otherworldly creatures). So I have faith in Miura also for the future developlments of the story in this "area".



> I liked Berserk for what it was before - a human world with a few demons crawling about here and there. A HUMAN world. Not a star magic dragon world. I loved Golden age and everything that came with it - Berserk's philosophy (yes, I can call it that, since Miura carries a lot of excellent views on life in his work), fights and swords, story and characters. I loved Berserk after that, too, but with each passing chapter the manga seemed to be losing what it once said. And I still stand by that.



I understand you, the main forum about Berserk of my country is almost frequented only by people that have the same your feelings (anyway I prefer that forum where the majoirty of users don't like more Berserk like in the past thousand of times to SK.net, where or you are a fanboy of Miura that accepts everything of his work or...you are a fanboy of Miura that accepts everything of his work). 
I disagree but respect your point of view and I understand that you could prefer the previous version of the world of Miura (where the human things were at the center of the story, and not now where the mankind can't nothing against the laws of the outerworld/magic). However maybe you can agree with me that at least Miura was so good with the integration of these new themes in the manga from the tankobon 24; he did it perfectly according to me. 

And about "nerd rage" evidently  you don't know me enough , I never get angry for different opinions (especially on fictional stories), and specifically about the Kyuubi, I'm the first to say that Kishimoto has probably taken inspiration at least in part by the beast of darkness for the idea of the old uncontrolled effects (and side effects) of Naruto in battle using the power of the fox. So I think that there is a correlation among the two little puppies 



> I loved when it was a man against the world thing, which, if ended in his death and he was still just a human, would be perfectly fine with me.



This is the same thing that I want me too. Berserk is the story of a man against higher forces. If in the end Guts will have new powers, is extremely important that he will reamin human for to being faithful to another of the main theme of this story (the man versus the fate).

Apparently seems that his road will lead him to a Bejelit sacrifice or to become a new SkullKnight, but the karma proceed in a spiral, so I think that will happen something differently from the past.


----------



## Fireball (May 9, 2012)

Gotta deal with it. Berserk has changed over times, and so did Guts. He grew up, became older and he's no longer the same bloodthirsty avenger. He's just a senile old man with one hell of a killing-machine body. His paternal instincts kicked in and all he wants now is just to spend his peaceful life with his retarded waifu and the kid who came out of an interdimensional threesome.


----------



## Forces (May 9, 2012)

Fireball said:


> Gotta deal with it. Berserk has changed over times, and so did Guts. He grew up, became older and he's no longer the same bloodthirsty avenger. He's just a senile old man with one hell of a killing-machine body. His paternal instincts kicked in and all he wants now is just to spend his peaceful life with his retarded waifu and the kid who came out of an interdimensional threesome.



He's still in his early 20's lol


----------



## Badalight (May 9, 2012)

I'm still under the impressions that this happy go lucky direction the manga is currently in (at least relative to earlier Berserk) is just a setup to make upcoming events even more gruesome.

It's not going to be surprising when Guts' teammates bite the dust again.

My prediction is that upon reaching Fairy Island, things will start snowballing. I'd imagine that island is probably destroyed once they reach there, due to fantasia. If Caska does get her memories back, I think she'll probably die. They were repressed for a reason, like Skull Knight said way back. She doesn't WANT to remember them. Ignorance is bliss, after-all. I could even see her committing suicide if her memories returned. When reading Berserk you have to think "What is the worst possible outcome?" and that will probably be what happens.

I also really doubt Serpico is living to the end of this manga. Everything about him screams to me he is going to get killed off. As for Farnesse, she may actually live. I could see another passing of the torch where Silke dies and Farnesse lives. Not sure about Puck or the other fairy though.... Isidro will probably live. He represents the future.


----------



## Kronin (May 9, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> He's still in his early 20's lol



Yes, Guts was 22 at the beginnin of the Lost children arc and according to the answer of Miura in the interview of SK.net, seems that now could be 23-24 years old (Miura said that hasn't decided yet exactly how much time is passed by the end of the Golden Age to now, anyway he has indicated approximately 3-4 years).

About the age of the main characters, recently reading the chronolgy present in the artbook about the story the first 14 volumes, I discovered that it's possible make assumptions on the age of Griffith and Caska. 

The chronology say that while Guts is 6 years old, Griffith begins to create the initial group of what will eventually become the Hawks. Considering also the words of Guts in the manga where say that Griffith is more or less a boy of his age, I think that we can reasonably suppose that Griffith had at most no more than 12 years at the time, so is (or better was because maybe now he can no longer grow)) not older than 6 years from the age of Guts.

For Caska seems that we can take info more accurate. The chronlogy collocate his entry in the Hawks while Gatus was between 9 and 11 years old. Caska in the manga say that she was 14 years old when meet Griffith for the first time, so this mean that Caska is slightly older than Guts, about 4-5 years.

In conclusion while Guts is the younger of the trio he seems anyway the oldest, I would say a man in his thirty. The power of a life passed fighting against demons 

*EDIT:*


Badalight said:


> I'm still under the impressions that this happy go lucky direction the manga is currently in (at least relative to earlier Berserk) is just a setup to make upcoming events even more gruesome.
> 
> It's not going to be surprising when Guts' teammates bite the dust again.



My same thoughts, this is the quiet before the storm.



> My prediction is that upon reaching Fairy Island, things will start snowballing. I'd imagine that island is probably destroyed once they reach there, due to fantasia. If Caska does get her memories back, I think she'll probably die. They were repressed for a reason, like Skull Knight said way back. She doesn't WANT to remember them. Ignorance is bliss, after-all. I could even see her committing suicide if her memories returned. When reading Berserk you have to think "What is the worst possible outcome?" and that will probably be what happens.



If Elf Island is not destroyed, it will when Griffith will send his army against: he has did a similar thing against a solitary witch during the war with the Kushan (because a single witch could be a menace for him), now that he hasn't more enemies and the war is over seems me a choice still more logical.

About Caska, if the moonchild (that probably is her son) not existed in the story, I would be sure of her death in the end. With him in the story I don't know, I can't imagine is role in the story with her mother dead, or a failure in saving her... the final fate of Caska is a real mistery for me (contrarly to that of Guts where I'm sure that in the end will die in a great emotional scene but succeeding in his venture)



> I also really doubt Serpico is living to the end of this manga. Everything about him screams to me he is going to get killed off. As for Farnesse, she may actually live. I could see another passing of the torch where Silke dies and Farnesse lives. Not sure about Puck or the other fairy though.... Isidro will probably live. He represents the future.



I think that Serpico will not survive at the end me too. Maybe in his last words he will confess to Farnese that he is her brother. Instead I don't see Shierke to die, especially because is just a child (the more younger memeber of the company, exactly like Rickert in the teammate of Guts). I would like that in the end she and Isdro become the new couple of warrior and witch (like before Flora and Skullknight, Shierke and Guts).


----------



## Forces (May 9, 2012)

Badalight said:


> *I'm still under the impressions that this happy go lucky direction the manga is currently in (at least relative to earlier Berserk) is just a setup to make upcoming events even more gruesome.*
> 
> It's not going to be surprising when Guts' teammates bite the dust again.
> 
> ...


Same, I think so too. I had that feeling ever since the beast within Guts talked to him


----------



## Forces (May 9, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Yes, Guts was 22 at the beginnin of the Lost children arc and according to the answer of Miura in the interview of SK.net, seems that now is 23-24 years old.
> 
> About the age of the main characters, recently reading the chronolgy present in the artbook about the story the first 14 volumes, I discovered that it's possible make assumptions on the age of Griffith and Caska.
> 
> ...




Wasn't Caska 12 when she almost got raped? ( And I mean the first time, since that happened a lot )


----------



## Kronin (May 9, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Wasn't Caska 12 when she almost got raped? ( And I mean the first time, since that happened a lot )





Lol, the translation of the scan say this, but I assure you that in the volume at my home is written that Caska is 14 years old.

I will ask in the thread of translation for a clarification, thanks for having noticed it.

*EDIT:* You were right, is a fall of the translation of my volume  , also the original Japanese Tankobon's page report the number 12 in a balloon, like you can see here:



So, returning to my previous reasoning, actually Caska is 1-2 years older than Guts.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 9, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I don't think anyone here is stupid enough to believe that Guts will slay the entirety of the God Hand, marry the perfectly sane Casca and *become a farmer.*



I like this as a future story element. Old man farmer Guts fighting off hordes of demons attacking his crop with a shotgun. 

And everyone getting into arguments about Berserker armor and power-ups...and not one mention of the obvious lack of rape in the manga today. Not real Berserk fans.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2012)

The day Theresia kills a permanently disabled Guts (From fighting all those Gods and shit) when the story is seemingly heading towards a happy ending is the day I'll happily swim through the fans' bitter tears.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2012)

^^ Bring back rapehorse. 

Need to catch up on reading, on Vol 23 atm.


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2012)

Read some of Vol 26 today never seen so much GAR in my life.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 9, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Read some of Vol 26 today never seen so much GAR in my life.



I know. Darkstar has already told me.


----------



## hadou (May 9, 2012)

At what chapter did the anime end?


----------



## Imagine (May 9, 2012)

hadou said:


> At what chapter did the anime end?



ch.103 I believe.


----------



## Fayrra (May 9, 2012)

Kronin said:


> And this also, or maybe overall, because one of the themes of Berserk is the revenge (at the moment set aside by Guts, but actually always present in his deep). Guts don't look for the freedom by the mark (or the causalty), but for the suffering of the God Hand. This is the first and main theme presented in the story, and even if I think that the real happy ending for the story would be the freedom of the mankind by the power of the Idea (thing that it's not assured will happen), the revenge of Guts is the only real necessary element for the ending.
> 
> You can say that this (the revenge) could happens also without Guts moves a muscle, that there is no certainty that this will be the story of Berserk because no one know it, but in that case anyone could say that *objectively* the ending would be "wrong" by a narrative point of view and sincerely I don't understimate Miura so much.


 Guts' revenge is not a necessary element for the ending. Revenge is not the be all and end all life lesson in Berserk. What about love? Freedom? Resistance? Fate? Mankind's evil? Mankind's lust for fantasy and escape from the world? Despair?

It's not objectively wrong from a literary point of view because there are other themes in Berserk with importance. A story can still be considered a literary work of art even if it has an ending where Guts does not get his revenge. And this idea that "such an ending would be too terrible and weird therefore Miura probably wouldn't do such a thing therefore its more likely that he won't." Is based off of preference. The preference that Miura would never choose an original and different kind of ending, because your preference dictates that ending is bad or incomplete. That's what I've been saying from the beginning, XD. Preference is hardly ever objective, even from a literary point of view.


----------



## James (May 9, 2012)

hadou said:


> At what chapter did the anime end?



If you're wondering so you can just jump straight to the "next chapter", don't.

There are key characters omitted from the first anime (including a character in the VERY NEXT chapter after where the anime ends) and a few story arcs.

Honestly I'd suggest going from chapter 1.


----------



## Kronin (May 10, 2012)

Juri Han said:


> Guts' revenge is not a necessary element for the ending. Revenge is not the be all and end all life lesson in Berserk. What about love? Freedom? Resistance? Fate? Mankind's evil? Mankind's lust for fantasy and escape from the world? Despair?
> 
> It's not objectively wrong from a literary point of view because there are other themes in Berserk with importance. A story can still be considered a literary work of art even if it has an ending where Guts does not get his revenge. And this idea that "such an ending would be too terrible and weird therefore Miura probably wouldn't do such a thing therefore its more likely that he won't." Is based off of preference. The preference that Miura would never choose an original and different kind of ending, because your preference dictates that ending is bad or incomplete. That's what I've been saying from the beginning, XD. Preference is hardly ever objective, even from a literary point of view.



There are various themes in Berserk as you say, but revenge is the most connected to the main character of the story, so it's in a particular place. 

And I don't think that necessarily Revenge will be the end lesson of the story,
actually I think that in the end Guts and Griffith (while at least the second was dying) will be reconciled, with the Hawk arriving at the conclusion that with his life-purpose to kill him for brokening his dream, Guts in the end was really his only friend and equal, according to his definition given to Charlotte.


*Spoiler*: __ 











PS: In the third image in my tankobon was reported the same speech of Griffith to Charlotte (interrupted at the word "me": "even if that someone is...") I honestly think that in this case my translation is correct. *EDIT:* I don't know the Japanese, but I have compared the ideograms of the scene with Charlotte with that of the thoughts of Guts and I see that there are the same; so Guts is reminding about the speech of Griffith in the scene of his declaration of war.

It's important because according to me, that page put under the pov of Griffith's friendship the entire journey's revenge of Guts.

Anyway it's also possible that Guts will decide to not give the coup de grace to Girffith, and so to not take his revenge (although in some way Griffit will die however), but this always in the end after a final confrontation. If Gatsu will overcome his desire to revenge, this will happen at the very end (not before) and after a some conflict between him and Griffith (at least). I sincerely don't see another possibile finale that makes sense narratively and don't see a meeting between the protagonist and the antagonis: it's not a question of my preference, is that many scenes we have seen until now (like Guts' "declaration of war) would ultimately be futile.


----------



## Shozan (May 10, 2012)

can anyone enlight me with some info. about the new anime?

Does it have a date or so?


----------



## Forces (May 10, 2012)

Shozan said:


> can anyone enlight me with some info. about the new anime?
> 
> Does it have a date or so?



Theatrical release of the first movie - 04.02.2012, second movie - 23.06.2012, third movie - later in 2012
Blu ray and DVD release of first movie - 23.05.2012
The limited edition of bluray has some soundtracks by Shiro Sagisu, and most importantly art by Miura on the cover. I already pre ordered mine, (can't even play it since I have no blu ray player, I just want to have it )  cost me a lot of money with the shipping and all, but totally worth it.


----------



## Shozan (May 10, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Theatrical release of the first movie - 04.02.2012, second movie - 23.06.2012, third movie - later in 2012
> Blu ray and DVD release of first movie - 23.05.2012
> The limited edition of bluray has some soundtracks by Shiro Sagisu, and most importantly art by Miura on the cover. I already pre ordered mine, (can't even play it since I have no blu ray player, I just want to have it )  cost me a lot of money with the shipping and all, but totally worth it.



Thank you... so there will be only 3 movies? 

I read somewhere that they were going to adapt the entire series to an weekly anime and it will last like 10 years or so!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 10, 2012)

Grunfeld vs Guts after the armour was added was certainly exciting to watch.


----------



## Forces (May 10, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Thank you... so there will be only 3 movies?
> 
> I read somewhere that they were going to adapt the entire series to an weekly anime and it will last like 10 years or so!



It depends on the success. Most likely they are. But the weekly anime thing is a lie for all I know. We haven't got any info on the project except the trilogy yet.


----------



## lucid1 (May 10, 2012)

when was the last chapter? February or something? someone get some adderall for miura the lazy bastard


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 11, 2012)

I don't think a weekly anime would fit the vibe of Berserk, unless it was heavily censored. Even then, weekly airing would lead to less than perfect animation and colouring. I just don't think it's a wise move and would personally be against it. Movies are one thing, an anime series is another.

I believe we're currently in a small hiatus, hence the delay for #328.

I'm going out on a limb here, but I reckon #328 shall tie up any loose ends from the Sea God situation before seguing over to Falconia; possibly Griffith's and Charlotte's wedding (unless it's already happened and my mind is playing tricks on me again.)


----------



## Higawa (May 11, 2012)

I  just have three questions

What about the region code, could I play japan blurays here in germany?

Does it have english subs?

Where can I order it?


----------



## Forces (May 11, 2012)

Higawa said:


> I  just have three questions
> 
> What about the region code, could I play japan blurays here in germany?
> 
> ...




The bluray is region free
No subtitles
Order it at amazon.co.jp or cd.japan.co.jp


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 11, 2012)

In your opinion, what was the most vile and heinous act committed in Berserk? Some folks here will say Griffith's rape of Casca, and while I agree with that to a large extent, another act sticks out in my mind just as well. Before the horrors of the eclipse...was a man named Wyald. 

For me personally, Wyald and his Black Dog Knights represent the lowest of the low in Berserk. I still cannot get over the scene where, in pursuit of the Hawk, Wyald and his troops murder an entire village of men, women and children so savagely. 

To burn innocent children, rape all the women, kill all the villagers and place their limbs on spears as trophies...absolutely disgusting and fucked up beyond words.

So glad Zodd stomped this scumbag.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 11, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> In your opinion, what was the most vile and heinous act committed in Berserk? Some folks here will say Griffith's rape of Casca, and while I agree with that to a large extent, another act sticks out in my mind just as well. Before the horrors of the eclipse...was a man named Wyald.
> 
> For me personally, Wyald and his Black Dog Knights represent the lowest of the low in Berserk. I still cannot get over the scene where, in pursuit of the Hawk, Wyald and his troops murder an entire village of men, women and children so savagely.
> 
> ...



Fully agree. Don't forget those naughty trolls. 

Torn between Zodd and the Skull Knight as favourite characters atm.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 12, 2012)

The deal with Mozgus in Albion for me. I have a personal dislike of religious zealots. It's why I can't stand films such as The Da Vinci Code. Nothing pleased me more than when the tower collapsed and Guts slew him. Although I did enjoy the mock Eclipse.

The trolls were bad, I thought the creation of the Daka was worse. It was more organized and en masse, which I find to be more disgusting overall.

I'm not too bothered by the actions of the Black Dog Knights, although I didn't really stomach the rape of the blonde village girl who dressed up for Griffith. She reminded me of Arneis.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2012)

I don't mind Puck too much but Evarella is seriously annoying and 1 dimensional. I really hope she gets knocked out for some chapters so that she doesn't feature at all.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 12, 2012)

Want an Irvine set.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 12, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> The deal with Mozgus in Albion for me. I have a personal dislike of religious zealots. It's why I can't stand films such as The Da Vinci Code. Nothing pleased me more than when the tower collapsed and Guts slew him. Although I did enjoy the mock Eclipse.



Guy's a fruit loop. Even by Berserk standards, Mozgus was the most disturbing and fucked character in the series. Having a mother sent to the torture chamber for nurturing her sick child? 

Mozgus was worse than Griffith IMO. Fucking lego head.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 13, 2012)

Lol. I've had this discussion endless times with some horrific tl;dr, but other than anomalies within the series, Griffith isn't nearly as bad as some people love to claim. And these anomalies are usually directly linked to Guts' actions -not that I'm blaming Guts, merely Griffith's whirlpool of feelings for him and his inability to retain composure- in some way.

The fundamental difference is that Griffith walked a road littered with corpses because he had to. Mozgus did so because he believed he was righteous. I suppose you could claim this would make Griffith the more selfish one, but selfishness is a clear human feeling driven by another - ambition.

I know Griffith supporters like to shift the burden of his actions onto Femto, but I don't really see the point. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what we've seen of Femto they don't seem drastically different in personality. Raping Casca is often considered a barbaric, inhuman act, but when you try to understand what led Griffith into doing this -linking back to his irrational actions provoked by those of Guts- it becomes much more of a human tragedy than simply a Demon Lord molesting his slave.


----------



## lucid1 (May 13, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> In your opinion, what was the most vile and heinous act committed in Berserk? Some folks here will say Griffith's rape of Casca, and while I agree with that to a large extent, another act sticks out in my mind just as well. Before the horrors of the eclipse...was a man named Wyald.
> 
> For me personally, Wyald and his Black Dog Knights represent the lowest of the low in Berserk. I still cannot get over the scene where, in pursuit of the Hawk, Wyald and his troops murder an entire village of men, women and children so savagely.
> 
> ...



when did zodd stomp wylad? guts killed him, no?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 13, 2012)

Zodd _broke Wyald in half_. 

Guts did beat him nonetheless, but Wyald refused to die and snatched up Griffith for his Behelit.


----------



## James (May 13, 2012)

Wyald's fight is one of the best in the series I think. It's so unrelentingly brutal and Guts has to seriously push himself to the limit. I know the same can be said for virtually everything, but the Wyald fight has to be one of the most raw and visceral. Also, as Guts has never beaten an apostle before that point, you question whether or not a man taking down one of these beasts is even possible.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 14, 2012)

Don't know about most vile or heinous but Gutts killing that noble child on accident always got to me.


----------



## Badalight (May 14, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> Don't know about most vile or heinous but Gutts killing that noble child on accident always got to me.



I agree, something about little children dying. That's actually pretty rare for Berserk isn't it? Usually it's creepy old men or women that get the axe, not children.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I agree, something about little children dying. That's actually pretty rare for Berserk isn't it? Usually it's creepy old men or women that get the axe, not children.



Guts was thinking it was a random bystander who might babble about what they so as well. I can see a flashback affecting him in similar circumstances because he did regret it at the time.


----------



## Shozan (May 18, 2012)

No words... enjoy!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YzHTt2Pns4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Higawa (May 19, 2012)

James said:


> Wyald's fight is one of the best in the series I think. It's so unrelentingly brutal and Guts has to seriously push himself to the limit. I know the same can be said for virtually everything, but the Wyald fight has to be one of the most raw and visceral. Also, as Guts has never beaten an apostle before that point, you question whether or not a man taking down one of these beasts is even possible.



I would really like to read the fight again, can someone tell me what chaps it was?


----------



## αshɘs (May 19, 2012)

It was in volume 11, starts from chap 63


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2012)

James said:


> Wyald's fight is one of the best in the series I think. It's so unrelentingly brutal and Guts has to seriously push himself to the limit. I know the same can be said for virtually everything, but the Wyald fight has to be one of the most raw and visceral. Also, as Guts has never beaten an apostle before that point, you question whether or not a man taking down one of these beasts is even possible.



Rosine and Wyald's fights are probably the best Apostle fights in the series where Guts had to rely on pure skill and fighting prowess rather than magical items and enchantments. They pushed him to the very limit.

The insect knights, Mozgus and his henchmen also made for great fights, fucking cool choreography and some visceral gore going on.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 20, 2012)

Guts' first canon-recoil-slash combo on Rosine's Insect Knights was great stuff. Even with all of his gear and the Dragonslayer, the fight still pushed his body to its limits and his mind into thinking tactically.

The Serpico fights were also good, for both characters.


----------



## Shozan (May 20, 2012)

Eclipse + Japan + right now: poor Miura!


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 20, 2012)

There's an eclipse in Japan right now? The great time has come. The great nocturnal festival is here. 

Miura will sacrifice his Idolmaster in exchange for even more Idolmaster.


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2012)

^ Release your demons


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 21, 2012)

Demon Disciples will feast and unleash hell.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 21, 2012)

Hideo Kojima is surely a member of the Godhand.


----------



## Forces (May 22, 2012)

Anyone here watched the movie yet?


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2012)

Haven't searched for it yet.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 22, 2012)

Are we ever going to get a subbed version of the movie anytime soon? The movie is out on DVD and Blueray in Japan already, isn't it?

Bring me Berserk movie now or rape.


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2012)

If the movie has english subtitles on it I would order it, but I haven't checked that out yet -_-


----------



## ZE (May 22, 2012)

When will we have the raw of the movie online? It's out in japan but there's no rip yet. At least I tried to find one to no avail.


----------



## Forces (May 22, 2012)

ZE said:


> When will we have the raw of the movie online? It's out in japan but there's no rip yet. At least I tried to find one to no avail.



That's what I'm waiting for too. I hope we get 720p eng sub soon


----------



## Forces (May 22, 2012)

RemChu said:


> If the movie has english subtitles on it I would order it, but I haven't checked that out yet -_-



It definitely hasn't got english subtitles, only japanese. But I ordered it anyway, even though I don't even have a blu ray player nor the money to buy one lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 24, 2012)

So, Berserk 328 (coming out on June 8th) will start a new flashback arc, taking place after the death of Gambino but before the Golden Age arc.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 24, 2012)

wow... just... wow...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 24, 2012)

Mixed             feelings.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2012)

OH BOY, NEW BERSERK, TIME TO SEE WHAT'S GONNA HAPP-

*Three flashback chapters*

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.*


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2012)

why can't we progress onto the fairies island/arc already? 

why a flashback arc now 

still more berserk chapters are good berserk chapters


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 24, 2012)

Some of the folks on SK.net think it might be a one-shot, or something of that nature. I wouldn't be surprised if this was released _alongside_ #328, but I'm merely looking for alternatives.

If this _is_ the beginning of a new flashback arc, or rather a flashback ''chapter,'' then saraba Gurifisu.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 24, 2012)

I think it's just something to go alongside the second movie which is opening on June 23rd and not necessarily something that's apart of the current storyline because that would really break up pacing if that was the case to abruptly move to a flashback. I figured Miura would take a break from his hiatus temporarily to dish out a couple of chapters because it would look pretty weird if the manga isn't currently running alongside the second movie's released or this is just something his editor forced him to do just to promote the second movie.


----------



## Fireball (May 24, 2012)

>you will never see them reach Elfhelm


----------



## Forces (May 24, 2012)

Actually I'm more interested to see this flashback. Really excited now!


----------



## Higawa (May 24, 2012)

What could possibly happen in the flashback that needs telling?
I rather want some more flashbacks of the skull knight  or Zodd, the background to those creatures


----------



## Shrike (May 24, 2012)

Fuck yeah, no fairies!


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 24, 2012)

Strange. First bit of Berserk news in months, and yet I'm not feeling that...excited? I don't know, kind of mixed on the news. What could possibly need telling that we haven't already seen during that time frame?

After Gambino's death, Guts, age 11, fled and joined other mercenary groups. When he fought Bazuso he was 15-years-old or so, so perhaps the flashback will focus on Guts' life on the battlefield during those 4 years?

Other than being used as a tie-in to the upcoming second movie release, I don't see the point in a flashback unless it's central to the plot.

Now if this was news on a flashback centered around Gaiseric and the God Hand, I'd be having seizures right about now.


----------



## lucid1 (May 24, 2012)

berserk will never be completed will it


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 24, 2012)

A flashback chapter 

I wonder where Miura can go with this?


----------



## Ƶero (May 24, 2012)

Flashbacks eh. Should be interesting...


----------



## James (May 24, 2012)

Toast456 said:


> berserk will never be completed will it



To be utterly honest, probably not.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 25, 2012)

Toast456 said:


> berserk will never be completed will it



Unless someone holds a gun to Miura's head nope


----------



## Cibo (May 25, 2012)

For me Golden Age Flashback Arc is one of the best parts of Berserk manga. If this Flashback arc is only half so good as Golden Age im really looking forward to it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 25, 2012)

Miura's not that old, finishing Berserk before he's 60 is still a posability.


----------



## Markness (May 26, 2012)

As long as there's something besides just Guts' mercenary days (Maybe a look at Zodd or SK's activities at the time or even their past), I'll be fine with the flashback chapters.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 26, 2012)

Some people have been discussing the possibility of Azan appearing.

Unless the flashbacks are pivotal to Guts in the present - for example comparing how Guts used to ''take it alone,'' but now has begun to accept help from his ad hoc group, I'm fine with the notion. However, if they're just there to... somewhat promote or tie-in with the movies... then meh.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 26, 2012)

Miura's not the type to do things without a reason, im sure this flashback will tie in somehow with future events.


----------



## James (May 26, 2012)

Or another way for him to delay Elf Island because he doesnt want to actually draw it or something.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 28, 2012)

Another preview for movie 2. Starts in 2nd half of the vid. First half of the vid is a recap of movie 1.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 28, 2012)

Each time I see more footage of the movies, they just look better and better. The CGI looks spectacular IMO. 

Also glad they haven't toned down the gore and blood factor. Berserk wouldn't be Berserk without the bucket loads of claret on display.

Still no sign of Donovan though.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 28, 2012)

I'm still desperate to see their rendition of Slan, smh.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 28, 2012)

I just hope the God Hand are shown in the second movie at least. Don't want to wait until the third.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 28, 2012)

The second movie is gonna end with Griffith's torture, or at least the whipping scene from the King, right?

So unless they bring the scene with the God Hand's shadows in Griffith's cell forwards, I doubt it.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 28, 2012)

It should go even further than that. The poster for the second movie features a crying behelit, SK and the eclipse.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 








Unless of course it's all bullshit and they're fucking with us. False advertisement and breach of human rights.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 28, 2012)

I hope they stay true to the manga and have Femto raping casca.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 28, 2012)

Didn't the poster for the _first_ movie feature the Skull Knight? 

Femto ought to rape Casca, as it's a pivotal moment in the series, where several sub-plots merge and develop. 

However, seeing how this movie trilogy is going to be _also_ aimed at an audience who may not have read the manga, a disastrous climax full of butchery and rape, might not be the best thing...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 28, 2012)

But the heavy assumption is if they make the movie target a younger age group (16 and under) or even if they make it an 18, the bloody censors get their hands on it and end up dumbing it down or simply implying it happened without much imagery for it. Movies tend to disappoint the hardcore fandom in general anyway, so it's probably not going to too faithful to the manga source material esp. with the amount of gore present during the eclipse.

I just don't see them been that precise. At least the most they can do is make it memorable for the right reasons and give life to the manga in a intriguing way.


----------



## Ƶero (May 28, 2012)

I hope they don't water it down too much. A part of what makes Berserk so interesting is how intense it can get at times.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 28, 2012)

I wasn't referring to a younger age group. Simply a more extensive audience than the manga following. This is what commonly happens with adaptations of manga or anime. Even Western comics.

And how many people would like to watch a trilogy which, while gruesome at times, is essentially about Guts' acceptance within the Band of the Hawk, the bonds he forms with people like Judeau and Gaston, and eventually Casca; only to have everything collapse in spectacular fashion, with deaths and rape everywhere.

Well, I'm sure we all would - but people like us are an insignificant minority.

This isn't so bad in the manga, because manga followers know that the manga exists after the Eclipse. However, this trilogy doesn't. Not properly, I don't think. Yes I know there's rumours of continuation, but those will be substantiated based on the success of this, I assume.


----------



## Forces (May 29, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Didn't the poster for the _first_ movie feature the Skull Knight?
> 
> Femto ought to rape Casca, as it's a pivotal moment in the series, where several sub-plots merge and develop.
> 
> However, seeing how this movie trilogy is going to be _also_ aimed at an audience who may not have read the manga, a disastrous climax full of butchery and rape, might not be the best thing...



What makes you think it's going to be aimed at anything but adults? They showed a lot of gore, we see it in the first 10 mins, those who watched the movie know it, and the trailers of the second movie also show it


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 29, 2012)

People aren't understanding what I'm saying. Read my second post on the issue.

''A more extensive audience'' does not necessarily refer to age.

I'm not even referring to gore, more so its and rape's effect on the story and the limited scope of the trilogy.


----------



## Forces (May 29, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> People aren't understanding what I'm saying. Read my second post on the issue.
> 
> ''A more extensive audience'' does not necessarily refer to age.



They haven't censored or toned down anything, they even broke Japan's legislations and showed Caska's bush. We are getting the rape.

And yes I see now, but they DO want to continue the project, Jay Noyes they guy they hired to teach them about medieval European swordplay said they were asking him to work for them again for the rest of the project. It totally depends how much they spent making the movies. Who knows maybe the 1.3 million is enough to pay for everything they did and there's still the 2 movies so yeah.
If they get profit it will be continued, it's obvious they want to.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 29, 2012)

I give                   up.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 29, 2012)

Never mind about Femto raping Casca..what about princess jailbait and pedo daddy scene? 

The second movie will bomb without this scene.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if the full image has been posted before.



Berserk's return will feature the lead colour page of the magazine too.


----------



## Forces (May 29, 2012)

Watched the movie. Here's my review I posted in skullknight.net forums too

"I watched it and I give it 6.5/10
The animation was awesome, I didn't spot any weird CGI, it wasn't noticable.
The gore was also awesome.
Music and it's use were meh
About the story and character development that's where they made the biggest mistakes.
It didn't feel like Berserk, there was no character development at all and this movie would be awesome with an extra hour, pretty sure they would do it well enough for 9/10 if they had such duration
I hope they do some sort of "things not added in the trilogy that were in golden age arc" movie or OVA if they continue the project, but that's just dreaming ( making that )"


----------



## Shozan (May 29, 2012)

I link for the movie? please!!!!


----------



## Fireball (May 29, 2012)

Still waiting for subs.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2012)

yeah I'm going to watch it Raw as well. I already know the story sooooo whatever.


----------



## Magic (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Magic (May 30, 2012)

YOU HAD FUCKIN ENG SUBS AND U DIDNT SAY SHIT

THE FUCK XXD


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2012)

fuck it says no subs =[

*calls out the god hand in despair*


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 30, 2012)

Recently watched it myself and gotta say damn that was fucking sexy.

The animation works suprisingly well i think, and feels like nothing else. The music wasn't terrible, although maybe not as noteworthy as the anime or game soundtracks. The story was well Berserk, i'm actually pretty content with this movie and will look forward to the future ones


----------



## Ƶero (May 30, 2012)

I can't wait to see this. I'm keeping my expectations low so I don't get disapointed.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 30, 2012)

Stone me if you want to, but I'm not too bothered about the adaptation beyond seeing my favourite characters animated. From what I've seen, I'm not too keen on Zodd in his Apostle form.

I'll keep my eye out for the God Hand when they're inevitably revealed.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 3, 2012)

Is that a sub?


----------



## Last shinobi (Jun 3, 2012)

is this real life?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 3, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Is that a sub?


Yes


----------



## Succubus (Jun 4, 2012)

Ive been waitin for this to watch and I'm so fuckin disappointed

afew important scenes from manga were cut..

terrible dialogue.. or is it sub? I noticed that teh funny moments were cut too.. I guess dat makes sense why dialogue is so terrible

this feels like filler to me


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2012)

the movie doesn't flow well

they are just skipping and jumping around and the flow of the war just feels off

but i guess having only 1 hour and trying to summarize the most important scens/moments of the first part of the golden age is kinda hard


----------



## Last shinobi (Jun 4, 2012)

Chapter 214

here is one link with the 1080p version


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2012)

Loved every fuckin minute of the movie.

Amazing

WOW

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Dr PAiN (Jun 4, 2012)

If this movie is the first time you know berserk i think you might have some problems follow the event and you will find it some how unclear for you.

this movie is targeted the old fan of this series as what I see , and for me it's good


----------



## Miyamoto (Jun 4, 2012)

I rather the old version tbh. Much better. Any news on the Berserk 328 yet? I thought since the movie finally came out the manga would follow suit


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 4, 2012)

Miyamoto said:


> I rather the old version tbh. Much better. Any news on the Berserk 328 yet? I thought since the movie finally came out the manga would follow suit


It's being released this week


----------



## Kronin (Jun 4, 2012)

I will wait to see the movie until the release of the subtitles in my native language. So I wan't judge now the movie, even though I already knew since the beginning that the main problem to overcome for this transposition was the limited duration. I think was inevitable to compress the story and merge multiple scene, this isn't a problem for me, the only thing that I don't approve is the idea to completely eliminate a character (Foss) like the previous anime did.

For the few scenes that I've seen (but already from the trailers) I really like the graphics, the characters' design and the animation, I haven't problems with the CG that, also if sometimes is really visible, ultimately it's well integrated. And the scenes of fights seems awesome to me.

Anyway my main desire for these movies is that for the end of the trilogy, the characterization and the reasons behind the 3 main characters will come out in  decent way: this is the most important element of the golden age arc, the basis for every future developments in the plot.

However I wanted focus on this point related to the movie: I read a comment by an user of SK.net where he talk about the wish of Miura of some changes wanted in the movie (including changes to Guts' attempt that IMO make just more sense in the movie). 
I talked with him and he said that this was reported from the director of the movie. He read this in a german magazine and he was kind to translate the particular part for me: 


> Q: Are you in contact with Miura about the anime adaption? TK: Yes, a lot! He's often attending the meetings and he's frequently giving us feedback on the storyboards. Though it's very exhausting to discuss every minor detail, we made sure to verify Miura's expectations of the anime version, prior to the production start. In these talks he requested various changes for certain scenes, making them different from the original. For instance he wanted to change the dress of princess Charlotte and the assassination attempt was revised by demand of Miura. As someone who's also working creative, I can understand the wish to tweak a work that is 20 years old here and there. On the other hand there are many fans who hold the original very dear... (Animania 2012 03/04)



It's only a supposition of mine, I don't know if this is a change wanted by Miura or not, but considering  is influence on the dress of Charlotte  I think that now is more credible the hypothesis that the new feathers put on the armors of the Hawks could be maybe a change related to the conversation of Slan with Griffith during the eclipse, where she compares his men to the feathers of the wings of him with whom he continued to fly until now.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 6, 2012)

Miura's comment concerning #328: ''_Now it's time for me to show why Guts hates elves._''

Which clearly ties into Elfhelm. Needless to say, I'm ecstatic about this.

#329 should be released in the following issue of Young Animal, which should be two weeks given its biweekly nature.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the berserk movie is amazing the animation and art is spectacular the detail they put into the battle scenes, although it lack's character development. They rushed the movie and the lack of character development ruins part of the movie, what I am talking about is after guts got pwned by griffith they raided a castle and shit and I really liked the interactions with the characters after the raid. They also should have put the full flashback of guts past. I was hoping I could show this to someone so I could introduce berserk but I think it's for the people who watched the old anime or read the manga but overall I think it is an amazing movie but it needed that raid before the time skip the flashbacks other than that the movie was really good. Needed an extra hour or 40 minutes.


----------



## Markness (Jun 6, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Miura's comment concerning #328: ''_Now it's time for me to show why Guts hates elves._''
> 
> Which clearly ties into Elfhelm. Needless to say, I'm ecstatic about this.
> 
> #329 should be released in the following issue of Young Animal, which should be two weeks given its biweekly nature.



Yeah, it's about time he got around to it! This premise sounds interesting. If Puck gets on Guts' nerves so much, what will a large number do for him?


----------



## Magic (Jun 6, 2012)

feel like watching the movie again, damn its good


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 6, 2012)

Overall it was a great movie. Visually it was a fucking sight to behold; everything was drawn so beautifully and with such elegance. I don't know what the complaints about the CGI were in the first place because it looked great to me. The Zodd scene was the best part because of the amount of gore.

But the lack of character development of the Hawks, some missing scenes, and the somewhat off pacing of the war were disappointments for me. As this is the first part of a trilogy, I can forgive them for leaving out a few scenes as there is a small time frame to squeeze in what is essentially a recap.

In a nutshell: a visual delight for fans and newcomers but lacks the characterization that made the Golden Age Arc in the manga so charming. Hopefully the next two movies deal with this effectively, while also providing more rape.


----------



## Idol (Jun 7, 2012)

*Berserk #328 Raw:*


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 7, 2012)

It's been such a long time since I've seen a 'normal' looking Guts before the eclipse and all the demon slaying took a toll on his body that it just feels weird seeing him drawn like that again after so long. 

And when was the last time Miura drew Gambino? Early nineties? 

That fairy gonna get on Guts' nerves I bet.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 7, 2012)

This chapter seems beautiful.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Guts was betrayed time after time. First by that old man, latter by the rapist dude... His life was really shitty,living as a slave and used for battles. It's quite sad. Now at least he has companions that he can trust his life to. Miura is such a good artist


----------



## Markness (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think the story is where it needs to be right now but it's still a good chapter. The white hawk in the sky is a neat easter egg since it nods towards what would become later on and seeing Gambino again along with his kinder side was interesting. I'm getting sort of a sinister vibe from that old man who helped out Guts for some reason. 

I do understand Guts would be starving in that situation but still, poor rat! Miura's really good at inducing sympathy pain in his art. Considering what he did, I wonder how the elf at the end of the chapter will fare around him. She looks so gentle and those types of characters tend to not last long in Berserk. Will Guts try to eat her?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 8, 2012)

Esomark said:


> I do understand Guts would be starving in that situation but still, poor rat! Miura's really good at inducing sympathy pain in his art. Considering what he did, I wonder how the elf at the end of the chapter will fare around him. She looks so gentle and those types of characters tend to not last long in Berserk. Will Guts try to eat her?



I tend to be slightly more disturbed with the animal deaths in this manga to be honest. And you are right, Miura does a good job of inducing sympathy pain through his art, which is another one of his many talents.

And whatever happens here with the elf, it can't be any worse or annoying than his experiences with Puck. Puck is the only being in the Berserkverse who made Guts say "thank you very much, O great Puck" and live to tell the tale.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 9, 2012)

Can someone link me the chapter translated into english and also I was looking more into characters and parts that were not put in the movie, they did not put the queen they did not put the small midget that was helping her also they missed 2 raids the first being before the time skip and one after the time skip where they invade tudor castle thing.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 9, 2012)

Where dafuq is the chapter ?


----------



## wowfel (Jun 9, 2012)

ME WANT CHAPTER!!


----------



## James (Jun 9, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Can someone link me the chapter translated into english and also I was looking more into characters and parts that were not put in the movie, they did not put the queen they did not put the small midget that was helping her also they missed 2 raids the first being before the time skip and one after the time skip where they invade tudor castle thing.



There is a massive chance the Queen's entire assassination plot will be skipped in the 2nd movie. Not a single scrap of the material shown so far for the 2nd movie even hints remotely that she'll be present. 

In fact, I'd be willing to bet her presence in the story will just be omitted, unless any future events by Miura necessitate her to be re-added via forced flashbacks or something.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 9, 2012)

This seriously sux this is all cause the retards wanted to release the movies in one year, I dont give a crap about them releasing it when they cut out so much stuff the makes berserk berserk, they could have made a 2 hour film or something we barley got any character development. During the Zodd fight they cut out dialogue they barley mention the characters names we did not get to see them bond. In this movie Casca is like this whiny little bitch and you feel like Griffith barley knows Guts they cut out 2 raids and added a filler in the beginning with the random soldiers fighting which I do admit good but I would rather have actual stuff from the anime/manga they even cut out the stuff of how griffith found out about the poison arrow.


----------



## James (Jun 9, 2012)

To be honest, this is inevitable though.

Try and think of one movie adaption of a popular written/drawn work that is 100% accurate to source material.

Maybe you can, but we all know that the vast majority do not. Berserk retains quite a lot for a movie. 

Anyway the next 2 movies are a bit longer (I think 100 minutes and 110 respectively or something. I forget exactly, but they are both longer than the first). Hopefully this is a good sign for how much they can retain.

On what I said about the Queen by the way - there is a quick shot of the back of her head in one of the clips of movie 2, so I may be wrong about her omission. We'll see. There's no way it'll have the same level of detail if it IS in though (Griffith kidnapping Minister Foss' child to blackmail him into betraying the Queen, the Queen's love affair with Count Julius, etc).


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the first movie but some of the animation seemed off in the battle scenes. 



James said:


> To be honest, this is inevitable though.
> 
> Try and think of one movie adaption of a popular written/drawn work that is 100% accurate to source material.
> 
> ...



The watchmen movie was made to be as faithful to the source material as possible and quite a few critics gave negative reviews because of it.

Same for the psycho remake.

From what was shown it looks like they got a good handle on how to transfer the manga to film.


----------



## James (Jun 9, 2012)

The Watchmen movie has more cuts and changes than Berserk. I mean the comic has a giant squid at the end. 

That's what I mean though, Berserk's movie doesn't have a massive number of cuts compared to a lot of things. It's not as bad as some people would make it seem with their knee-jerk reactions. 

I guess the appropriate comparison though is to other manga to movie adaptions, of which I admit I probably haven't seen that many. Usually watch  adaptions to TV series or OVA.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 9, 2012)

There was no way Miura's master piece could be turned into a movie, so no reason to go in with huge expectations.

I havn't watched it yet, but I will get a review after I'm done.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 10, 2012)

Its not that it is a bad movie I actually enjoyed it from the start to end the battle scenes were amazing although they cut out so much stuff which made some of those battles epic like the Zodd fight, it was short as hell and I felt like it was so random. Still the movie was really good best parts were the epic battle in the beginning, Guts vs Basuzo was really well done, guts vs the band of the hawks and probably the best Guts fighting those random soldiers after he killed Julius. From an action stand point it was spectacular the way the soldiers moved was so realistic aside from guts jumping on the random soldiers like mario, but from a story stand point it was mediocre at best.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 10, 2012)

Also those bastards had plenty of time to adapt everything that happened from Basuzo fight to Griffith's speech, they could have had 3 hours for each film which should be no problem but because they want to act so pro and try to release 3 of those movies within one year to beat a record or some shit and end up ruining important scenes in the movie then don't do that, you either do it right or don't do it because by doing this hey are basically screwing Mirua on getting a good anime adaption or another movie adaption. Btw before you say 3 hours is too long the Lord of the ring movies were about that long.


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2012)

another thing is budget and how they are funding it

lord of the ring was shot in a single go

i doubt this movie is being drawn in a single go, or if it were they don't have the budget to make each movie 3 hours long


----------



## Badalight (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, anime movies are almost never that long. Only exception I can think of is the Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya which is about 3 hours, but that's a single move not a trilogy.

Anyway, finally watched the movie...

First of all, I did enjoy the movie, but it's no where close to Miura's masterpiece that the manga was; I didn't expect it to be. With this movie, subtlety is thrown out the window. Everything is very clear cut, and there is a LOT of foreshadowing - almost too much so. There is little to no character development, and they deleted some of the greatest scenes from the manga. The short 2 minute flashback guts has while sleeping does not do a good job of explaining what he went through with Gambino and his rape, so non Berserk fans will just be left confused as to what they just saw. 

They actually did pretty well on the character personalities, but I feel they wasted a lot of time repeating dialogue. How many times does Griffith have to tell Guts that he owns him? In the manga it was acceptable since it was spread out over 10 volumes and he still doesn't say it that much, but the movie in 75 minutes and he says it like 10 times... nitpicking I know, but a bit annoying.

The animation was beautiful, there's no way around that. One of the best animated movies I've seen. The CG was at times distracting, but it didn't intrude on the movie for me. Everything was too beautiful for me to even think about the CG. Even the CG itself was pretty good for japanese standards which tend to have god awful CG.

Anyway, the movie is worth watching if you're a Berserk fan. Don't go in thinking it'll be as fulfilling as the manga because you know it won't be. The story and characters will be there, but the depth and development will not.

Anyone worried about censorship... don't be. This movie did not pull anyway punches. You get gory decapitations, and a full frontal on Caska, including her bush.

The greatest part of this movie was seeing some of my favorite scenes animated. 3 scenes in particular stood out for me. Those were the fight between Guts and Griffith on the hilltop, the scene with Griffith and Charlotte at the Fountain, and the best of all was Guts' assassination of Adonis and his father. Good god that assassination tugs at your heart strings, despite the slightly less development Adonis receives in the movie. Man that was brutal.

Once the movie finally ended, I was left wanting more and the preview got me excited. I guess that's probably a good thing, and I cannot wait until the second movie comes out.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 10, 2012)

Just saw the movie. It was a 8/10 for me, it feel rushed in several parts. I think they could make it a 2 hour movie without problems. 

Everything else was enjoyable. I hate you Griffin (not so much, but still).


----------



## Baks (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone got any links to the subbed version of the movie?  Also has the chapter been translated yet either?


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2012)

^I think some are scattered in the last few pages (subs for the movie I mean). Can't be bothered checking though.

Regarding the movie by the way, remember everyone, all that really matters is that they give the world a decent enough/fairly good introduction to the Berserk backstory, then get into the meat of what we really want.

The important thing was always going to be what happens when we get to the stuff that's never been animated before...that's what I really want to see! Just like FMA Brotherhood as well too, im sure that's when this project will shine.

I do think anyone who likes the movie has to buy its Western release. I think DVD sales for the anime industry are pretty weak nowadays and this project will probably only begin "phase 2" so to speak, if it has hope.

You can say "They've animated post-eclipse stuff already!" but im pretty sure most of that was just test footage/stuff for the intro video. I dont think they've actually really been working on the post-eclipse yet. Not until this is a success.


----------



## iander (Jun 11, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what they decide to do post-eclipse considering they skipped all the volumes before golden age.  Will they show that stuff after the eclipse or just skip it entirely?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 11, 2012)

Give me the Lost Children arc over the Snail Count arc _any day_.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 11, 2012)

You just have to accept that a lot of content from the manga is not going to make it to the big screen in the end. 

I doubt even the count will even make an appearance apart from the eclipse, because he actually appeared in the original anime.

I bet they skip past Wyald and go straight to the eclipse. I want to see him animated for once.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 11, 2012)

Must. Have. Wyald.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2012)

sick fuck lol


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2012)

James said:


> The Watchmen movie has more cuts and changes than Berserk. I mean the comic has a giant squid at the end.
> 
> That's what I mean though, Berserk's movie doesn't have a massive number of cuts compared to a lot of things. It's not as bad as some people would make it seem with their knee-jerk reactions.
> 
> I guess the appropriate comparison though is to other manga to movie adaptions, of which I admit I probably haven't seen that many. Usually watch  adaptions to TV series or OVA.



Yeah but I doubt a giant squid would have been well received other than fans wanting the original ending.



Badalight said:


> Must. Have. Wyald.



He seems cut worthy to me.


----------



## Fayrra (Jun 11, 2012)

Guts' epic first victory over an apostle is not cut-worthy in my eyes. Ever. They can make the fight shorter, but they _better_ not cut it or _I'll cry._

Anyway, I think some of the changes were made to make it seem more realistic. Guts didn't break down a metal-sewage bar and instead just jumped into a lake (but maybe it's easier to disconnect than I'd imagine). And Zodd didn't get his arm cut off this time around and Guts didn't take as much hits from him in his apostle form (he is supposed to be one of the strongest). 

I didn't really like the way they did Zodd's sword fight, though. They skipped the part where Zodd breaks through the pillar with his swing. I liked that because it gives you a bit more of an idea of how much force Guts is dealing with when he swings. And why'd they skip majority of the thought process of Guts during the end of the sword fight?

Instead we just get "Our swordsmanship is at least on par."
Also, I would have liked it better if Zodd's Bio was said before Guts started fighting him. Just so I could pay all of the attention to the fight instead of dual layering it.

Overall, I loved the movie though. It's fucking Berserk! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Baks (Jun 12, 2012)

James said:


> ^I think some are scattered in the last few pages (subs for the movie I mean). Can't be bothered checking though.
> 
> Regarding the movie by the way, remember everyone, all that really matters is that they give the world a decent enough/fairly good introduction to the Berserk backstory, then get into the meat of what we really want.
> 
> ...



Speaking about the DVDs, anyone know the DVD release dates for all three films?  Anything said about that?

I don't think the cinemas in the UK are gonna show the movies over here or at least where I live anywayz.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 12, 2012)

I Dont think they should cut down the Wylad fight although they should make it shorter. I know the budget is a problem but they still could have made it 2 hours long seriously instead of adding random soldiers fighting like at the beginning.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 12, 2012)

As others have mentioned, I wasn't expecting this to be Kentaro Miura's Golden Age animated perfectly, retaining _every_ element of plot and character development, so I can't criticise the film for that.

The fights were choreographed well, and combined with the type of graphics, created some nice realism.

The Zodd fight disappointed me though. So much so that I might not actually buy the series like I originally intended. The suspense of this immortal, inhuman veteran of battle waiting for Guts, the horror of what Zodd actually was and overwhelming sense of hopelessness as Guts barely held his ground, only for Zodd to transform - none of it was captured, I thought.

The moment where Guts takes his stance and gambles everything on one strike against Zodd was heart-racing when I first read it. I had no idea what Guts would do, and his inner monologue built the scene up so much more. Then, the following sequence of panels showed Guts stopping Zodd's blade early, before cutting through it and into Zodd's flesh. Amazing moment. It was rushed in the film, and unlike other moments, this was _key_ in the foreshadowing of the Eclipse.

There's a few other niggles, but they're trivial. Oh, the Casca nudity at the start was pointless. I understand that the black/white nature of manga is hard to replicate in colour, but she doesn't look at all attractive, and the nudity... didn't even feature in the manga? IIRC, all we had was a single scene where Guts envisions a nude, tanned chick glomped to his side. We then see Casca arguing with Griffith.

I did enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Chapter is out folks!

How i love flashbacks, young Gutts is the best :33


----------



## Xnr (Jun 12, 2012)

Is that an elf? Does this mean they actually get to the kingdom after the flashback ends? Only a few more years then .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 12, 2012)

I hate flashbacks.


----------



## James (Jun 12, 2012)

speedyg said:


> I hate flashbacks.



You know the entire Golden Age arc is technically a "flashback", since the manga has several volumes of Guts as the Black Swordsman first?

And before you think "That's different", hey, as of the first chapter of the Golden Age, who knew how important it would be. Don't write off the importance of getting extra backstory.


----------



## Markness (Jun 12, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> I bet they skip past Wyald and go straight to the eclipse. I want to see him animated for once.



Yeah, I want to see Wyald animated, too. He was very creepy but intimidating at the same time. Even though we knew The Golden Age was a flashback and somehow Guts was going to make it through, Wyald's appearance almost makes you question that. Zodd ripping him in half was my favorite Berserk fatality as well. It was quite mindblowing seeing a large monster that seemed almost unstoppable get killed so easily by another monster.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh no, Gutts killed a rat.


----------



## Markness (Jun 12, 2012)

The fairy is his next prey item.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 13, 2012)

Loli Evarella, in _my_ Golden Age.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 13, 2012)

How old is Guts in this flashback. Its obviously after the Gambino incident, so... 13 or 14?

edit: I was confused about the flashback in the flashback. Bersekption!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 13, 2012)

You mean afterwards, right?

Anywhere between 11 and 15. Realistically speaking, 13-14 I should think, based on his musculature in comparison to when he slew Gambino and later Bazuso.


----------



## auem (Jun 13, 2012)

Shozan said:


> How old is Guts in this flashback. Its obviously before the Gambino incident, so... 13 or 14?



no..it seems after gambino incident and before he met griffith....that hawk in 2 panels was the premonition perhaps...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope we meet this Martino in present day very soon... should be fun to have him run into the current Gutts that he definitely helped create.


----------



## Markness (Jun 13, 2012)

It's clearly after the Gambino incident. He looked like he had barely entered puberty during that time. Here, he's clearly more muscular and his temper is more rash. And yeah, the white hawk and castle being built are definitely premonitions of what would follow.

I get the feeling we haven't seen the last of Martino. I also get the feeling he's not completely human for some reason.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 13, 2012)

How old is Guts currently?

I worked it out to be 25 a while ago, but I did make a few assumptions.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah i always thought current Guts was earlier twenties for some reason. He started fighting really young after all.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah i think he's between 25-30


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 13, 2012)

I can't see him dying as an old man for some reason.


----------



## Fayrra (Jun 13, 2012)

Copy-paste:

"If you read the manga carefully, you can tell almost exactly how old Guts is. We assume that Shizu found him within the first few hours of his life. 3 years later, Shizu died. That would make Guts about 3 when he lost the one person who really cared for him. 3 years after that we see Guts learning the sword from Gambino. He also receives that scar on his nose at that time. 6 years old, then. In fact, one of the characters even says "he's only 6 years old" after Gambino scars him. 3 years after that, Guts fights in his first battle. He is also sexually assaulted and has his first taste of vengence. He is about 9 years old at that time. 2 years later, he kills an enemy commander. He eventually kills Gambino in self defence and is chased away from his mercenary band. He is about 11 at this time. 4 years later he defeats Bazuso and encounters the Hawks. He loses to Griffith in battle and eventually becomes the Captain of the Hawks' Raiders. He is roughly 15 years old. 3 years later, the Hundred Year War comes to a close. Guts encounters Zodd and escapes death. He defeats General Boscone in combat. Griffith is raised to the rank of General. Guts decides to leave the Hawks. He is about 18 years of age.  1 year after that Guts hears about Griffith's capture and the Hawks being hunted. He returns to the Hawks and helps rescue Griffith. The Eclipse takes place. Guts aquires the Dragon Slayer and declares war on the apostles. He is about 19 years old.

This is where it gets tricky. There is no way to know for certain how old Guts was when he killed the snake demon in the first volume or when he defeated the count. What we do know is that when he killed Roshinu, it was 2 years after he had set out from Godo's house with his new Sword and fake hand. That would put him at about 21 years of age.

Also, when he speaks to that noble at Farnese's house while they are attempting to flee the city, the noble points out that it was 3 years ago that Griffith's Band of the Hawk won the 100 year War for Midland. That would mean that Guts was 18 then (which is consistent with my previous calculations) and 21 currently.

So, in conclusion, Guts is 21 years old at the current point in the story."

The only thing I couldn't varify was the conversation with the noble where the noble says it was 3 years ago. So unless that actually happened, the conclusion isn't that clear-cut. It does tell us however that he has to at least be 21 years old for it to make any amount of sense. So Guts' age is:

X > or = 21. We could place a upper limit on it, as well, like x < 30. It's obvious that Guts' is even younger than that but the closer we put the upper limit the more it becomes a game of intuition than logic.


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 13, 2012)

Great, after all this time we get a chapter about his youth >_>

About his age:
If he is around 25, he's already pretty old by middle-age standards. He should settle in ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 13, 2012)

I also calculated the lower limit being 21, and the upper-limit being 25, but I may have to revise my calculations.

Something to note would be a _at least_ six month time period between Guts' fight with Zodd and when Griffith slammed Charlotte. Not only does she make referrence to this (referring to the campaign that culminated with Doldrey), but the Queen refers to her age as being 16 prior to Griffith setting out, and Griffith saying she is 17 when he goads the King.

Miura also mentioned a 3-4 year time period in one of his interviews:



> Interviewer: To the readers, Guts as a character has grown tremendously in the past few years, but how much time has elapsed in the Berserk world since the end of the Golden Age arc in Volume 14? (i.e. Lost Children - Millennium Falcon)
> 
> Miura: I’d say it’s been 3-4 years, though it’s not been clearly decided.


----------



## lucid1 (Jun 13, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Great, after all this time we get a chapter about his youth >_>
> 
> About his age:
> If he is around 25, he's already pretty old by middle-age standards. He should settle in ...



he's trying to settle down, that's what his mission is about really.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 13, 2012)

How old must Griffith be then? 

And Slan. 

Probably best not to ask her that face to face.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, when they shared a bath together, I believe Guts says something along the lines of, ''he's around my age,'' but I get the impression Griffith is a little older than Guts. But we don't have any figures to play with in Griffith's case.

Not sure about Slan. I mean, how old is Skully-chan.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 14, 2012)

> Interviewer: To the readers, Guts as a character has grown tremendously in the past few years, but how much time has elapsed in the Berserk world since the end of the Golden Age arc in Volume 14? (i.e. Lost Children - Millennium Falcon)
> 
> Miura: I’d say it’s been 3-4 years, though it’s not been clearly decided.



When we see Guts in the chapter of Lost Children, the narrator say us that from the scene of the Eclypse have passed 2 years... Guts at that time was 20, so we know that when saves Jill he must be 22; and considering the comment of Miura, now probably is 23 or 24 (from the end of the Eclypse are passed 3-4 years)

Anyway, time ago I write a post about the ages of the main trio:



> Yes, Guts was 22 at the beginnin of the Lost children arc and according to the answer of Miura in the interview of SK.net, seems that now could be 23-24 years old (Miura said that hasn't decided yet exactly how much time is passed by the end of the Golden Age to now, anyway he has indicated approximately 3-4 years).
> 
> About the age of the main characters, recently reading the chronolgy present in the artbook about the story the first 14 volumes, I discovered that it's possible make assumptions on the age of Griffith and Caska.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 14, 2012)

So Casca could be older than Guts? Never thought of it like that.

Age is completely meaningless for Griffith now, any way.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 14, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> Great, after all this time we get a chapter about his youth >_>



Yeah, tell me about it  . Sure feels like Miura's procrastinating here...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, this details a period in Guts' life that we actually know _very little about_. Miura likes to be thorough, and the period between Guts slaying Gambino and defeating Bazuso has always been blank. What's more it was 4 years, which is a hefty amount of time however you cut it.The purpose of the arc will likely be revealed in #329/#330 when it's linked to Elfhelm somehow, via that Elf we just saw.

Speaking of Elfhlem, I've got exited about Casca's return to sanity again. Especially since I've been re-reading the Golden Age recently.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow, this was actually better than any chapter of the Sea God arc. This backtrack to Berserk's simpler days is actually refreshing. And Miura is probably tying the Elf factor in this arc for when they reach Elfhelm.


----------



## James (Jun 14, 2012)

Could be that he meets this very elf there.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 14, 2012)

Clip from the second Berserk film set to air in theaters later this month.

The overuse of that staggering slow motion effect in flashbacks is hard to watch.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L5YfFyn0N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pagatcha (Jun 14, 2012)

Good catch DarkStar, thanks for it


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 14, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Clip from the second Berserk film set to air in theaters later this month.
> 
> The overuse of that staggering slow motion effect in flashbacks is hard to watch.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L5YfFyn0N0[/YOUTUBE]



Cripes. That scene is far more brutal than in the manga. I don't remember the noble punching her in the face and bloodying her up like that. 

Tis a sign of things to come though.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, someone else pointed that out on another forum, about the Elf dust. 

And, maybe that's what Miura _originally_ intended. Although, at face value that statement is quite ambiguous anyway. So I have no problem with Miura going back and providing the basis for _another_ interpretation.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2012)

Guts getting fucked over in the new chapter from miura was lulz.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 15, 2012)

Was bored out of my mind so I thought I'd make some Berserk memes for fun. 

Nothing special. If anyone else has any other ideas for memes, give it a shot. 

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 












Wasn't trying to suggest anything with the Miura one by the way.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2012)

LOL good good.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 16, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Yeah, someone else pointed that out on another forum, about the Elf dust.
> 
> And, maybe that's what Miura _originally_ intended. Although, at face value that statement is quite ambiguous anyway. So I have no problem with Miura going back and providing the basis for _another_ interpretation.


Darkstar I know that with my previous post I was the one to deny the evidence of a previous meeting between Guts and the Elves, but recently I reconsidered the thing. On Skullknight.net I've seen the usual Mirua's comment at the end of every episode that this time say:

*"Now it's time for me to show why Guts hates elves." *

This sentence recalled in me a moment where in the beginning of the manga Guts had talked about his dislike toward Puck. Re-reading the first volume, I found that scene at the beginning of the second episodes, in particular in these two pages: 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Guts say "I don't like you *elves* so much...because you're weak" (also the translation of my volumes corresponds to it): so he don't talk about Puck, but in general toward all his kind, then continuing  talking about their "poor" attitude. Just like if guts had already in the past an experience about these creatures.

Yes, I know that Guts may have just made the reasoning that all the elves are the same of Puck generalizing the thing (and, at least with Ibarella, seems that he is right XD) but considering also the calm reactions to the villagers about the imprisoned Puck in the first episode (they call him "poor elf"), seems that to see an Elf, probably the last kind of magical creaure visible from the humans -before the merge of the worlds- is rare but not so much at this time of the History. In addition, judging by the images, apparently seems that Vargas had even elves under glass in the collection of his hidden refuge, 

My conclusion is that the comment of Guts is at least so ambiguous - considering also the reactions of the villagers - to make it seem plausible that he had already met an elf in the past that has begun his dislike towar them (but how it's possibile? The elf in the end of 328 seems so adorable! )

Edit: I've seen just now that one of the admins of Sk.net did my same reasoning (here his post):


> Puella translated the Miura comment for us: "Now it's time for me to show why Guts hates elves."
> 
> I was a little surprised by this wording... hate? But indeed, in volume 1, Guts says that he doesn't like elves, because they're weak. I had forgotten that line.
> 
> PS: This circumstance reminds me of the time Guts was imprisoned in volume 1, and Puck helped him escape.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

On the topic of Elves, does anyone remember Peekaf's story? In return for him being cured, he was granted Elvish features. And these were _*Puck*_'s kindred, not Rosine's Apostle-spawn.

Now think. Who else may be cured by the Elves in the near future?


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> On the topic of Elves, does anyone remember Peekaf's story? In return for him being cured, he was granted Elvish features. And these were _*Puck*_'s kindred, not Rosine's Apostle-spawn.
> 
> Now think. Who else may be cured by the Elves in the near future?




LOLI ELF CASCA 

fuck yeah


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

There's only space for one Loli in Guts' heart Merry Band.


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2012)

yeah the witch will get jelly

but Guts wins.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 17, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> There's only space for one Loli in Guts' heart Merry Band.



Tis a shame no-one else really likes her.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

Woah. Schierke is cool. I like Sonia more, but still. 

Besides, Skully's hinted romance with Flora was clear parallelism for Guts and Schierke.


----------



## Magic (Jun 17, 2012)

Schierke is cute and has fans.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2012)

I have been following the discussion much but I don't think that there was any sort of "implied" ambiguity during Skullnight's explanation of Elf dust to Guts. Since Judeau already gave him a bag of it during his mercenaries days with the band of the hawk, he was probably only thinking to himself that what Judeau gave him really was genuine magical stuff. 

That said, Miura's message really got me excited. Now Guts animosity towards Puck during the Black Swordsman arc is getting a little more depth, especially since it looked like he had previous knowledge of their existence. We just didn't knew he actually met one before that point.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 17, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> On the topic of Elves, does anyone remember Peekaf's story? In return for him being cured, he was granted Elvish features. And these were _*Puck*_'s kindred, not Rosine's Apostle-spawn.
> 
> Now think. Who else may be cured by the Elves in the near future?



LOL, when I read your post The first person I thought was the possible completely blind Guts and not Caska...




> That said, Miura's message really got me excited. Now Guts animosity towards Puck during the Black Swordsman arc is getting a little more depth, especially since it looked like he had previous knowledge of their existence.



I completely agree and I'm happy to see that Miura is so careful of the plot recovering an old element of the plot despite it was written more than twenty years ago


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 17, 2012)

I haven't paid much attention to the Sea God arc because I mostly read Berserk through physical volumes, but a _*blind*_ Guts, you say? I hope not. It just seems like an unnecessary complication.

The Moonlight Boy/Griffith theory also piqued my interest when I first heard about it a few days ago.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2012)

Nah, I think Schierke needs another loli to hang with her. 

Gonna be lonely being the only kid besides Doro (whom she supposedly loathes).


----------



## Kronin (Jun 17, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I haven't paid much attention to the Sea God arc because I mostly read Berserk through physical volumes, but a _*blind*_ Guts, you say? I hope not. It just seems like an unnecessary complication.
> 
> The Moonlight Boy/Griffith theory also piqued my interest when I first heard about it a few days ago.



Miura left volountarily the thing ambigous, but seems so: twice was left a reticense in the dialogues which seems suggest this: the first time when Guts ask Shierke to guide him for the deathblow to the Sea God, and Shierke answer if Guts mean that his eyes and his ears are -suspension points- (yes, it's implied that Guts now is also deaf  ); the second time in the 327, when Guts remains trapped in the body of the monster, he notice that he can't see nothing and ask himself if this is for the darkness or - suspension points-

When Guts return to the light of the surface and the reader can know the truth... start the flashback (Miura is a troll! :ho)

About the Moonlight boy/Griffith I don't know what is the theory that you have read, anyway his body of light (in the form of the jananiin) with the same hair of Griffith, has surely confirmed that the child is the son of Guts and Caska that now live in some way inside Griffith (although it would be more correct say that is Griffith to live in the body of the deformed child)

Talking about the current mini-arc, I already know that Miura will think of something completely different, anyway I want try  to write a possibile development for the next two chapters.

I think that now will present a situation for Guts similar but opposite to the previous one with the old man, where the Elf will decide to help - sincerely - the boy. But this time Guts, eager to not commit the same mistake twice, will not trust of the Elf or even will betray her in the end before than in his mind she can do the same with him, eventually causing indirectly her death. 

In the end not wanting to admit the mistake made and that the teaching of Gambino that everyone act in a selfish way is not always true, Guts eventually will convince himself that to causing the death was the "fragility" of the elf and that it's a law of the nature that the strong ones survive to the expense of the weak ones, thus trying to not feel the guilty.

However my scenario is too tragic: I am convinced that Guts' hate/dislike for the elves is something more tied to him that an effective fault of the elves, and that the teaching of Gambino and the betrayal of the old man will return to the mind of Guts in the next episodes, anyway this can happen (if will happen) in a lot of different ways  

PS: Shierke and Sonia are cool


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 17, 2012)

Woah, did you all think I was serious about Schierke? 

(Her female elf companion is really annoying tho.  Puck rulez. )

In fact Puck and Doro's relationship reminds me a little bit of Brian and Stewie from Family Guy. They just work well.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter #329 Spoiler Pictures (No RAW yet, sorry)_ 







Source








*Spoiler*: _#329 Synopsis_ 





			
				@SK.net said:
			
		

> The Elf's name is ''Chicchi'' apparently.
> 
> She's the spirit of flower and is excited that Guts is the first one to summon her. She exerts herself, using up all the leaves to cure him, but dies the next morning as a result.
> 
> So as expected, it seems the previous comment about Guts' feelings towards elves should be taken with a grain of salt. It seems he was rather traumatized by the event.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2012)

@ images and synopsis


----------



## Ryus (Jun 20, 2012)

Confused by spoiler... Realizes why I'm confused  Shit! I missed ch 328 somehow!  Runs off to read it. :33

Arrow in the ass lolz... well better than in the knee I suppose. It would have created a paradox that could have ended Guts adventuring days and the manga. 

Fuck, flashbacks...  I'll be 50 by the time we get to this Elf island (assuming of course Guts isn't on the island now having flashbacks... hoping this is the case... but weary of the white hawk in the flashback)


----------



## Shozan (Jun 20, 2012)

only 2 chapters and the little elf was so important for Guts and the plot itself! :'(


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 20, 2012)

Elfhelm could be _*reached*_ this year, realistically speaking.

I'm still much more interested in a return to Falconia, but either setting has its importance.


----------



## James (Jun 20, 2012)

The movie 2 clip of Casca's past/rage at Gutts was amazing. It's kind of weird that the scene is just handled as a dream for her now though, but oh well.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 20, 2012)

Off course I wait to read the complete episode but the synopsis don't surprise me:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also if it's a so sad fate, I predicted in my previous post a similar conclusion - also if in different circumstances - for the elf for sincerely saving Guts in opposite to Martino. More the thing is perfectly related with the cause of the dislike for the elves that Guts said in the first volume, in the period of his life where his rage blinded himself to feel pity or empathy towards those around him:





Anyway I admit that I was starting to hope that Guts could meet again this cute elf in Elfhelm 




About Elfhelm, I bet that when in the next episode the flashback will end, we will see Guts waking up while (or maybe because) a man of the Sea Horse, guided by the mermaids (they will be still present, because before of their departure we must see the farewell to Isma by Isdro and Shierke) announces to have spotted land, precisely the Island of the Elves. Yes, you have understood well,* I really think that Guts could reach Elfhelm in the next episode!* I remember you that if this Chapter is called "Elf Island", there must be a reason! 





...Then, in 331  released to September, we will move from Guts to the Griffith's Falconia for an undetermined time...


----------



## Idol (Jun 21, 2012)

*Berserk #329 Raw:*


----------



## Ryus (Jun 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ch 329_ 



^Hmm.... interesting flashback, wondering if the fat noble plans on raping Guts (really need to learn Japanese). Good luck surviving the flashback if you are planning that mr fat noble. 




Good news was end of chapter said, Next ch 7/13


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 21, 2012)

Miura's taking another hiatus after the Boyhood Arc is finished. Which isn't a surprise, seeing how either setting: Elfhelm or Falconia, will require a monstrous artistic input.


----------



## James (Jun 21, 2012)

It's more "not a surprise" because there's only been like once or twice in the last 5 years where he's released more than 3-4 chapters in a row without an indefinite break.


----------



## Markness (Jun 23, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Miura's taking another hiatus after the Boyhood Arc is finished. Which isn't a surprise, seeing how either setting: Elfhelm or Falconia, will require a monstrous artistic input.



Yeah, he can't just waltz into either of those scenarios casually. Both of those require a lot of thought behind them since they could bring in all sorts of turing points for the story. I'm actually more interested in seeing what's going on in Falconia rather than Elfheim since we've seen quite a lot of Guts and his band lately. Let Zodd and the other Hawks have some more chapters! 

Besides the potential foreshadowing of that pederast noble, this chapter felt shockingly optimistic. Guts and his interaction with the elf in the middle was one of the few times in Berserk it seemed like nothing was going to go wrong for a change but the little elf still disappeared.


----------



## James (Jun 23, 2012)

> Miura's taking another hiatus after the Boyhood Arc is finished. Which isn't a surprise, seeing how either setting: Elfhelm or Falconia, will require a monstrous artistic input.





Esomark said:


> Yeah, he can't just waltz into either of those scenarios casually. Both of those require a lot of thought behind them since they could bring in all sorts of turing points for the story.



Sorry guys, no offense but having a 4+ month break is more than enough time to have planned beyond just these 3 boyhood arc chapters.

And it's not like he hasn't been planning on going to Elfhelm for like 10 years or something in real world time. Puck first mentioned going there not even that long after the Eclipse happened in the manga. I forget when exactly though. Miura has obviously been thinking through events for Elfhelm for a VERY long time.

The only reason he's going on a break now is the same reason he ALWAYS does. Which we don't really know. Combination of aging, being ridiculously over-nitpicky with artwork, lazyness, idolmaster and other things I guess.

Never celebrate a break though. They're pretty much dooming us to never see the end of Berserk.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't see why you keep dragging this point up.

We've never been able to pry into one of Miura's scripts, but the information we've received (things like working on a script for the Godhand via a telephone conversation) or even things we can deign from the manga (the Skull Knight foreshadowing) proves that Miura plans _*well*_ ahead of his story. To the extent that many other mangaka look amateurish. I already understand this, and I expect most Berserk enthusiasts who research beyond the manga do too.

But as I specified (and you subsequently ignored, instead lumping me together with the other fella) is the artistic aspect I mentioned. I'm sure Miura has *planned* Falconia's infrastructure and the architecture of all of its most prominent regions more than we have seen thus far, and what Elfhelm shall look like, and, yes, the events that shall take place (). But _*drawing*_ that? Of course it'll take some time. Miura's current art-style is much different to that in the Golden Age - hence why the Boyhood arc is so nostalgic due to the older style of cross-hatching - and when we add into this mix the fact that the introduction of these important locations will yield many double-spreads... once again, the artistic input will be massive.

So thank you for telling me the sky is red. When it's actually blue...




*Spoiler*: _Off-topic_ 



Seeing how volume 37 shall have 3 Sea God chapters, 3 Boyhood chapters and... 3 other chapters; I wonder what the volume cliffhanger shall be.


----------



## maltyy (Jun 23, 2012)

The last page had the numbers 7 and 13 at the bottom. Does that mean the next chapter will be on July 13th?


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2012)

@DarkStar

No fucking kidding. A ridiculous lot of art is gonna most likely give the poor guy a  headache. :S


----------



## Markness (Jun 23, 2012)

maltyy said:


> The last page had the numbers 7 and 13 at the bottom. Does that mean the next chapter will be on July 13th?



Yes'sir. 



Darkstar said:


> We've never been able to pry into one of Miura's scripts, but the information we've received (things like working on a script for the Godhand via a telephone conversation) or even things we can deign from the manga (the Skull Knight foreshadowing) proves that Miura plans _*well*_ ahead of his story. To the extent that many other mangaka look amateurish. I already understand this, and I expect most Berserk enthusiasts who research beyond the manga do too.
> 
> But as I specified (and you subsequently ignored, instead lumping me together with the other fella) is the artistic aspect I mentioned. I'm sure Miura has *planned* Falconia's infrastructure and the architecture of all of its most prominent regions more than we have seen thus far, and what Elfhelm shall look like, and, yes, the events that shall take place (). But _*drawing*_ that? Of course it'll take some time. Miura's current art-style is much different to that in the Golden Age - hence why the Boyhood arc is so nostalgic due to the older style of cross-hatching - and when we add into this mix the fact that the introduction of these important locations will yield many double-spreads... once again, the artistic input will be massive.



I certainly think he plans ahead. I mean, it's been building up to this for so long so why wouldn't he? I think what I meant to say is that it's going to require a lot of mental energy to get through both scenarios, both in plot and art. It's going to take a lot out of him but hopefully he'll get a lot back.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK

I wanna see the rest


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jun 23, 2012)

Bender said:


> @DarkStar
> 
> No fucking kidding. A ridiculous lot of art is gonna most likely give the poor guy a  headache. :S



Berserk art has always been exceptional, but some of the stuff lately (and ''lately'' means anywhere up to 2009 lol...) with Reborn Ganishka, the Neo Band of the Hawk, etc., has been mind-boggling. I was getting vertigo and shit from some of the panels.

We've already seen Falconia, but I've got high expectations for Elfhlem. I keep thinking there's gonna be giant mushrooms everywhere.



Esomark said:


> I certainly think he plans ahead. I mean, it's been building up to this for so long so why wouldn't he? I think what I meant to say is that it's going to require a lot of mental energy to get through both scenarios, both in plot and art. It's going to take a lot out of him but hopefully he'll get a lot back.



I wonder if he's already thought out the issue of Casca and her sanity to the T. 

Casca's ''return'' as so to speak could be one of the most emotional scenes in Berserk. I'm talking Hill of Swords-level here.



RemChu said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK
> 
> I wanna see the rest



It's nothing special, but the whole thing could do with some side-boob.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 23, 2012)

Beyond the pretty view of the Farnese's side B  that fanart is really beautiful, remind perfectly the feelings of the girl in her old days.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 24, 2012)

Berserk 329


----------



## hussamb (Jun 25, 2012)

am i the only one who want this manga to end soon ....
why cant they bring more assistans to him !
let the manga be weekly so we could have an end in 3 years!


----------



## Jotun (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow I really hope this doesn't have a fucked up ending as is usual in Berserk. 

fucking sadface incoming


----------



## maltyy (Jun 25, 2012)

Hm, the past two chapters seem to focus around a certain character, last chapter was Martino, this chapter was Chichi, I wonder who will appear in the next chapter.

We know that Guts was a contracted mercenary before meeting Griffith, maybe next chapter someone will recruit him after he kills the noble's son?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 25, 2012)

loved the chapter. it's so sad and beautiful. elfland doesnt matter anymore.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 25, 2012)

Chapter was great, carried the essence of how Berserk was at it's prime.


----------



## James (Jun 25, 2012)

A lot of not-particularly good sounding news regarding cuts from the 2nd movie (if you want source, I just trawled the Skull Knight forum a bit).


*Spoiler*: __ 




-The Queen is omitted, so the assassination plot naturally is too
-Griffith's past with Gennon is omitted (i.e., selling himself, the following scene where he's washing himself in the river, etc)
-Corkus and Judeau talking to Guts in the bar when they find out he plans to leave the Hawk, all omitted
-Zodd throwing his sword to Guts in the battle with Boscone is gone (Zodd isn't in the movie, Gutts beats Boscone with his own sword)
-Gutts' discussion with Caska and the "bonfire of dreams" stuff is moved and compressed into the conversation outside the ball.
-introspective narrative cut throughout the film much like the first movie. Example here would be Griffith's thoughts that if he cant keep Guts perhaps he'd be fine with killing him (during their fight).
-other minor/obvious omissions like the King trying to rape Charlotte.




Make of them what you will. I'm sure what IS in the movie is good though.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 25, 2012)

hussamb said:


> let the manga be weekly so we could have an end in 3 years!



This simply is never going to happen. Berserk cannot be done as a weekly manga series unless it's reduced to five pages per chapter and the quality goes to shit. It's just not possible.

A once-a-month release schedule would be more pleasing to a lot of fans, but even then that's a stretch.

And I think the recent chapter was excellent. My previous worries about this mini arc being nothing more than a movie tie-in have been put to rest. A few may not like the direction of the Fantasia arc, but judging by the current chapter, Miura still has it in him. Everything felt very old school, like the Golden Age saga.

I don't doubt Miura's ability as a mangaka and never will.


----------



## Ƶero (Jun 25, 2012)

That was a really good chapter. Miura's still got it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> This simply is never going to happen. Berserk cannot be done as a weekly manga series unless it's reduced to five pages per chapter and the quality goes to shit. It's just not possible.
> 
> A once-a-month release schedule would be more pleasing to a lot of fans, but even then that's a stretch.
> 
> ...


that's bs

it used to be every 2 weeks back when it started out

now that miura is famous he's just a lazy dickhead


----------



## dream (Jun 25, 2012)

The two latest chapters were the first chapter that I really liked in a hell of a long time, can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 25, 2012)

It was a decent chapter.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 25, 2012)

Muk said:


> that's bs
> 
> it used to be every 2 weeks back when it started out
> 
> now that miura is famous he's just a lazy dickhead



The art now is on a completely different level. Miura is a perfectionist, and he LIVES for Berserk. He's not "lazy". He has said in multiple different interviews that he works 12-14 hours a day on Berserk, usually that's on a single page. 

And it shows, his artwork is amazing... some of the best in manga ever. He also doesn't have a truckload of assistants helping him like most mangaka do.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd had enough of Guts past. Just finish what is happening with Griffith already.


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 25, 2012)

That was....an incredibly cute chapter.  I can't believe I said this, especially considering it's Berserk.


----------



## tom (Jun 26, 2012)

This chapter made me think... how many chapters of berserk don't have any gore or evil in them?


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2012)

Muk said:


> that's bs
> 
> it used to be every 2 weeks back when it started out
> 
> now that miura is famous he's just a lazy dickhead



still better than claymore


----------



## HappyHalloween (Jun 26, 2012)

Man this chapter had such a sad ending.... /teary eye


----------



## maltyy (Jun 26, 2012)

James said:


> A lot of not-particularly good sounding news regarding cuts from the 2nd movie (if you want source, I just trawled the Skull Knight forum a bit).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Seems like they're trying to clean up the movie, which I'm 'meh' about. Most of that stuff didn't have much significance to begin with, but it added to the dark tone of the manga, and they're taking away from Griffith's ambitious nature, that he'll do whatever it takes to fulfill his dream (killing the Queen, selling himself, etc.)

The movie seems to portray Griffith as this holy saviour who all of a sudden decides to kill everyone. The best part of Griffith's character in the Golden Age arc was the foreshadowing.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 26, 2012)

James said:


> A lot of not-particularly good sounding news regarding cuts from the 2nd movie (if you want source, I just trawled the Skull Knight forum a bit).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I suppose it's a shame that they did not include those things but I guess in the end, that's what the manga is for (all the details and such), though I didn't think they would ommit the queen's subplot.

Regardless, latest chapter was nice. Curious to know what happened to Chichi though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2012)

James said:


> A lot of not-particularly good sounding news regarding cuts from the 2nd movie (if you want source, I just trawled the Skull Knight forum a bit).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Aw i liked the queen assassination plot and griffith showing how ambitious and ruthless he is by selling himself to that guy and then creeping the shit out of him afterward. Still it seems like they're omitting too much. Should've just did a OVA TV series instead of movies. They wouldn't have to worry about compressing everything in a certain amount of time.


----------



## Last shinobi (Jun 26, 2012)

:'3


----------



## Blunt (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, I'm on chapter 45 of Berserk now and Guts just came back to help rescue Griffith. But there's something I don't understand. Guts left to go pursue his dream (and fucked everything up in the process) but I don't understand what it is. What is Guts' dream? Do we know, or is that one of the main plot elements of Berserk - trying to figure out what Guts' dream is.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess its to be his own man who lives and dies by his own rules. He didn't want to be under Griffith because then everything he did would be for Griffith and not for himself. He would be dedicating his life to someone else and Guts can't bring himself to do that.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 27, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I guess its to be his own man who lives and dies by his own rules. He didn't want to be under Griffith because then everything he did would be for Griffith and not for himself. He would be dedicating his life to someone else and Guts can't bring himself to do that.



I agree but it's something more complex than this. First of all Guts the desire of Guts something for himself, is started from the desire to be a person equal to Griffith, someone worthy to be considered a friend for Griffith. So it's a sort of vicious circle.

Anyway, returning to the question of White Silver King, at this point of the story Guts said that he hasn't found what he was searching if not that he knows that its something related to his sword (see the conversation with his friends of the hawk after the rescue). 

At the beginning of the volume 12, you will see like Guts will realize what are his wishes saying this well explcitely in his mind, however remember that through the entire manga, the character of Guts is something in costant evolution and change.

About the last episode:

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was really good, and it's nice to see a Guts talk nicely and more social of the usual. I know that he think that is all an allucination, but never I never thought to hear him ask someone to be friend :amazed Chicchi is so adorable!  Seems that she is not an elf of the same kind of Puck and Ivarella (related to the wind) but a sort of spirit of the flowers, so more similar to a fairy. It's awesome like miura in just one chapter was able to characterize her so well, also through her words. It's really sad her end, but now I think that when Guts will plant the flower in that place with her similar (it's obviouss that it will happen) Chicchi will be healed or reborn, probably without that Guts notice it.

More, I like the old dualism in the episode (now lost for obvious reasons, I don't complain because I love the merge of the realms) between human doings and overnatural acts. In the same episode a first part with a noble man cared for make his son proud enough to be able to go through the war, together with a prisoner boy healed in his cell by a magical creature.

PS:Reading the Sk.net forum I find the complete comment of Miura for the previous episode: *I've always thought to show why Guts is uncomfortable with elves. Since the movie is available, I think it's a good occasion to show it."* Like it was already said in that forum, after this episode seems that Guts don't really dislike the elves -in the past-, but found himself uncomfortable with them for the loss of this elves in his youth. Anyway for a complete answer we'll have to wait for the next, but already in this episode we can see like Guts find "stupid" the -involuntary - sacrifice of the elf (also if actually we can see like he holds back his tears in the first panel of the last page, also for the shape of his mouth...)


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 5, 2012)

Just read Berserk again (as i do every year or two) and it always manages to restore my faith in not just manga but fiction in general 

I recently read the lost chapter and thought much about what was said. What if Griffith made fantasia to try and inject imagination and hope back into the world to rid it of the Idea of Evil? I mean from a story telling point of view there's no way Guts can realistically defeat something like the IoE, so it would make sense to do something like that and flip the readers view of Griffith, adding all sorts of moral questions like should Guts kill the savior of the world? I'd be content with something like that.

and shown.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 6, 2012)

is a popular route for Griffith. In which Griffith creates a new God that is much more ideal.

After the Astral World and the Physical World have merged, this means the Abyss is only _one_ ''layer'' away. Which may mean human emotion might affect the Idea of Evil much more greatly. Griffith could be able to capitalise upon this...

The Lost Chapter isn't canonical and many Berserk fans (myself included) don't take its events literally. It puts far too much importance on Causality and cheapened Griffith's ambition, IMO. But that's another discussion. I stll believe in Idea/Form of Evil, because Griffith meets it in the chapter before and Flora hints at its existence... or rather, it is hinted at _through_ Flora.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> is a popular route for Griffith. In which Griffith creates a new God that is much more ideal.



I personally think that Miura will go down this sort of route with Berserk, since simply having Guts gain massive amounts of power would be too shonen and change Berserk's feel IMO.



Darkstar said:


> After the Astral World and the Physical World have merged, this means the Abyss is only _one_ ''layer'' away. Which may mean human emotion might affect the Idea of Evil much more greatly. Griffith could be able to capitalise upon this...



I really do think that Griffith's pulling something like this since he was given a choice by IoE. Looking at it from the perspective of Griffith's dream why would he want to rule a kingdom with such a large threat looming over it? So create a world where the IoE will slowly die out, recruit the apostles and make them do good thereby changing the original purpose of apostles, after that the only real threat is the other Godhand who most likely have purposes of their own.



Darkstar said:


> The Lost Chapter isn't canonical and many Berserk fans (myself included) don't take its events literally. It puts far too much importance on Causality and cheapened Griffith's ambition, IMO. But that's another discussion. I stll believe in Idea/Form of Evil, because Griffith meets it in the chapter before and Flora hints at its existence... or rather, it is hinted at _through_ Flora.



Miura said in an interview on Sk.net that the lost chapter was only removed since it gave away too much of the plot too soon, that doesn't make it completely non-canon, and it's most likely that Miura will include it in a future volume after the plots been made more clear in future arcs.

I for one don't really think that it cheapens Griffith's dreams or ambitions since beyond becoming a Godhand his choices are mostly his own, and a future plot to destroy the IoE would strengthen Griffith's dreams as well as indipendence.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 6, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Miura said in an interview on Sk.net that the lost chapter was only removed since it gave away too much of the plot *too soon*



What you're suggesting, to my mind, is that Miura didn't want certain elements to appear, _but they shall appear regardless sometime or another_.

Which isn't strictly true:



			
				SK.net via MangaHelpers said:
			
		

> Q9: Can we have some more details on why Episode 83 was left out of the collected volume? Do you consider the events in the episode to be canon? Can we expect to see or hear from the Idea of Evil again before the end of the series?
> 
> *It’s because I wanted Berserk's world to be revealed just that far, not any more than that. The appearance of god in the manga conclusively determines its range. I thought that might limit the freedom of the story development.
> 
> I myself don’t know if the Idea of Evil will show up again in the manga or not.*



But, hey, at the end of the day, I'm not Miura and I'm not intelligent enough to decipher his few words on the issue and gleam every ounce of meaning from them.



Berserkhawk z said:


> that doesn't make it *completely* non-canon



It depends on your perspective. But the fact it wasn't included in Japanese Tankoubon is enough for _me_. You obviously disagree, which is fine.



Berserkhawk z said:


> and it's most likely that Miura will include it in a future volume after the plots been made more clear in future arcs.



I really don't know. If it was allocated in the correct place, perhaps? It's more likely Miura would re-draw it and have it as a flashback of sorts for Griffith, if he ever included it. It's a little different to Volume 14 where the 1989 Prototype was included.



Berserkhawk z said:


> I for one don't really think that it cheapens Griffith's dreams or ambitions since beyond becoming a Godhand his choices are mostly his own, and a future plot to destroy the IoE would strengthen Griffith's dreams as well as indipendence.



I'm talking more about pre-Eclipse stuff here.

Out of Berserk's arcs thus far, the Golden Age has always been more about human actions, human emotions and is itself a very ''mortal'' tragedy. As opposed to the others. Of course, _all_ of the arcs have Fantasy elements and _all_ of them have human elements, but the Golden Age really stands out in this aspect, for me at least. Which is one... among hundreds of reasons as to why it's a masterpiece. I liked the Millennium Falcon arc the best though, but that's off-topic.

To find out Griffith's ambition, his actions, _even his lineage_, were in the hands of a greater power - it tarnishes his rise and fall, in my opinion. It's like those people who believe Zodd is Guts' biological father.

Causality is a major driving force in Berserk, I admit, but as Flora said, people are still capable of deciding their own fate.

I'm fine with Griffith being destined to receive the Crimson Behelit, but I always liked the mystery that came along with this. Comments made by Zodd, Skull Knight and Wyald that seemed strange - the pre-Eclipse set-up was _amazing_. To have Berserk's God  later explain this is... eh... not my thing.

*Tl;dr:* I don't like things to be completely set in stone; I like ambiguity, and I think it suits Berserk better, tbh.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> What you're suggesting, to my mind, is that Miura didn't want certain elements to appear, _but they shall appear regardless sometime or another_.
> 
> Which isn't strictly true:
> 
> ...



That's indeed the interview, i always took it as he didn't want to reveal the IoE and the reason for it's existance too soon. But hey i can understand Miura not wanting to write himself into a corner and limit what he can do with his story. 

Guess we gotta wait and find out which route he decides to take it.



Darkstar said:


> It depends on your perspective. But the fact it wasn't included in Japanese Tankoubon is enough for _me_. You obviously disagree, which is fine.



Likewise i won't argue perspective's since the subject's so open to interpretation.




Darkstar said:


> I really don't know. If it was allocated in the correct place, perhaps? It's more likely Miura would re-draw it and have it as a flashback of sorts for Griffith, if he ever included it. It's a little different to Volume 14 where the 1989 Prototype was included..



It's entirely possible that he might want to do something entirely different with the IoE and simply deem the chapter Non-Canon. Sadly we most likely have many years to wait until either theory is confirmed.




Darkstar said:


> I'm talking more about pre-Eclipse stuff here.
> 
> Out of Berserk's arcs thus far, the Golden Age has always been more about human actions, human emotions and is itself a very ''mortal'' tragedy. As opposed to the others. Of course, _all_ of the arcs have Fantasy elements and _all_ of them have human elements, but the Golden Age really stands out in this aspect, for me at least. Which is one... among hundreds of reasons as to why it's a masterpiece. I liked the Millennium Falcon arc the best though, but that's off-topic.



I thought you were talking about the Pre-Eclipse stuff, i guess it's just that i'm content with Griffith's pre-Godhand destiny already having being written. It really sets the tone for me that what Guts is fighting can't really be defeated by a human. Even beleiving that i can still enjoy the human interactions of the Golden age.




Darkstar said:


> *Tl;dr:* I don't like things to be completely set in stone; I like ambiguity, and I think it suits Berserk better, tbh.



I personally loved the feeling of hopelesness that comes with early Berserk and seeing Guts struggle as best a human possibly can against things he can't possibly fight with, even destiny.  Such a hopeless struggle always filled me with such hope as strange as that sounds, such struggles make me happy to be alive and human.

Berserk's such a well written story i guess everyone can take something different out of it, and their will always be a clash of views on certain subjects.   

Although it's a theory i always saw Guts as fighting against destiny even when he was born, since he looked as if he was meant to die when he was a baby i always took it that Guts was outside the effects of Causality even before the eclipse. With this theory i always took more from Guts struggles when comparing him to Griffith, since Guts has had to work hard for everything in his life, Griffith had things easy because his destiny said so. I especially loved the scene where Griffith tells Guts that he believes that some people are born and destined to grow to greatness because Griffith technically is.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh, as I forgot to mention earlier, if the ''Idea of Good'' direction is what Miura follows in Fantasia, then the Idea of Evil will probably be addressed at some point too. Maybe the Lost Chapter could find its way into the story once again. Either way, I do hope it's redrawn and maybe edited slightly, for the aforementioned reasons.

Lol, you pretty much summed it up with this line: ''_Griffith had things easy because his destiny said so._''

This is why I dislike the Lost Chapter. As Casca said to Guts, Griffith had to keep himself sharp and refined, like a blade. Whether it was on the battlefield or at court, his struggle to obtain his Kingdom was still incredible. It was no easy journey, and Griffith had to do things, such as fucking Lord Gennon and assassinating Julius and the Queen, to accomplish this. I personally believe Griffith gradually fell into his destiny, just as his own mortal plans became ruined. Maybe you could even argue that it was Guts' nature as a struggler that finally kicked Griffith onto his destined path? However, I'd like to think that following this path wasn't already decided for Griffith.

Guts isn't outside of causality's effects, not _completely_, at least to my knowledge. If he was, he would never have met Griffith, the man destined to become Femto. Guts' struggles, which he goes about with a refreshingly human perseverance, is what lends him a degree of resistance to causality, by his own sheer determination.

Let me use a river analogy. There's an especially strong current leading to a waterfall. This current is Griffith's destiny to become Femto. If Guts was outside of causality's influence, he would _never_ get caught in the current, would he? However, Guts _did_ get caught. But, because he is a _struggler_, he was able to struggle against the current, and eventually free himself before he drowned or fell to his death. 

I know Skull Knight rescued him, but he still fought the Apostles after being branded with nothing but his own ferocity, willpower and a knife. As Slan lovingly commented on.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Oh, as I forgot to mention earlier, if the ''Idea of Good'' direction is what Miura follows in Fantasia, then the Idea of Evil will probably be addressed at some point too. Maybe the Lost Chapter could find its way into the story once again. Either way, I do hope it's redrawn and maybe edited slightly, for the aforementioned reasons.
> 
> Lol, you pretty much summed it up with this line: ''_Griffith had things easy because his destiny said so._''
> 
> ...



I can see where your coming from with Griffith but although his destiny was already decided for him he still did all those acts, it still made him the man he is. The fact some being made Griffith for such a path doesn't lessen Griffith's struggle for me one bit. Each to their own i guess 

Personally i feel that Griffith having such a huge destiny he was bound to encounter someone like Guts on his path eventually. The fact that Guts became a defining part of Griffith's path and personality is arguably proof itself that he was never under causality's influence since i can't see the IoE thinking that one of it's Godhand needs emotional trauma that could possibly mess up all it's centuries of hard work mixing blood lines. 

Becoming a Godhand was such a big factor of Griffith's life that even if Guts wasn't there i can't imagine his path ending much different. All just speculation though


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 7, 2012)

If Guts never listened to Griffith's speech about how one should be his "equal" to be considered a friend, would he have stayed with the Hawks? And if Guts didn't leave the Hawks and stayed, would Griffith not have fell into depression?

I only say this because it seems these two events alone in some way or form really shaped the path towards Griffith becoming a member of the God Hand.

It could be that if neither of these events happened then there would be another set of events that would occur, all of which would lead to Griffith spiraling into despair, making a sacrifice and becoming a demon. 

Because Griffith was destined to become the Fifth, nothing or no one could ever change that. Just the paths taken to reach it.

People don't realize how deep a story Miura has written. It is far beyond your human comprehension. You are all going to die.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 7, 2012)

I dunno, I always took that 'destined' to be a Godhand differently. None of the events that took place _needed_ to happen, aside from Griffith getting the Crimson Behelit and having a choice of becoming a Godhand at some point, as I took it. Even when Zodd said that Griffith's ambition will come crashing down, it could mean that _if_ it happened, that they (Hawks) will meet their end.

I think that, because of the type of person that Griffith is, he was meant to get the Behelit, but even so, he had the choice in the end. He could have declined the offering just as the Count did. So, he wasn't _destined_ to become the Godhand, he was destined to have a choice when it came to it. And I think that the way the Eclipse happened could have always been different. If Griffith didn't fail the day that he did and get caught, he would maybe fall another day, or even before that. I think it all still depended on many things and that the future didn't have all the small things already decided.

At least, that's how I like to believe and how I always took Berserk. Because seriously, where is the fun in reading something just to find out later that it all HAD to happen that way.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, my thoughts and feelings align with what SS said, although I can understand why others would differ and I see their viewpoints on this matter.

But, ultimately speaking, the fact we have different interpretations as fans of Berserk is _good_. If the Lost Chapter was reality; official, 100% canon, it would limit discussions like these.


----------



## lucid1 (Jul 7, 2012)

You know what, I'm just going to forget about Berserk and come back to it in 10 years. brb


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 10, 2012)

- Baki Son of Ogre 281


> After this episode, the series will be on break. Resumes this fall.






> The 37th volume (no date yet) will have a limted edition with a Guts figurine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 10, 2012)

> After this episode, the series will be on break. Resumes this fall.



As expected. This short arc was gonna be completed in one go but start another significant break. A limited edition of the manga is pretty unexpected, though.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 11, 2012)

A Berserk figure?! Better be Guts in his armor. 

I'd prefer a Slan figure though. 

I hope Dark Horse go the same route and include something like this when vol.37 is released late next year in the states and over here. I haven't a single piece of Berserk memorabilia.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, if you put it like that Lord Darkstar, then I can understand why DH would not go down that route.  I still want my Slan figure. 

Fuck me, some of those statues though. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 










When Viz Media acquired distribution rights for the movies, did they also say anything about acquiring merchandising rights as well? I really hope they do bring out some cool stuff - even if it's just for novelty -  because I will snap them up in a heartbeat.

They should do little toys in cereal boxes for kids. Mother pours the cereal for the kiddies, then a grotesque-looking Behelit drops out the box in front on them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 11, 2012)

AS far as I know, this is the first time a Berserk volume received a "Limited Edition" with a figma included. It happens all the time with all kinds of manga but no Berserk to my recollection.

Gonna try and buy one, of course.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 12, 2012)

Could have sworn a miniature Grunbeld bust and berserker armour Guts figurine has been released before with a volume. Ah well.

Berserk #330 RAW.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 12, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Well, if you put it like that Lord Darkstar, then I can understand why DH would not go down that route.  I still want my Slan figure.
> 
> Fuck me, some of those statues though.
> 
> ...



Have you seen the Qliphoth diorama with Slan and Guts? I'm not too keen on how it was painted, but if I ever finish my seinen manga collecting (which will never happen) I'm sure going to buy it. 

Behelit-Os. Start your day as an Apostle. :33


----------



## Magic (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah i know berserk statues website.

good shit


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 13, 2012)

Viz Media are promoting Berserk at Comic Con and have their own panel set up there. Just spotted this on their Facebook page and couldn't contain my excitement. Do I see... new Berserk figures here? 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 








At least I think so anyway. I can't tell if they're just showing off old figurines or plan to release new ones. I really hope it's the latter though. 

I really want a plush Zodd as well. 

Anyone who doesn't want one is not a real fan and must be raped.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 13, 2012)

Do want. Although on a college student budget, yeah....not gonna happen


----------



## Badalight (Jul 13, 2012)

New figures? If you're talking about the gutts and griffith figma, that's old news.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 14, 2012)

So whose this goatee guy supposed to be?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 14, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Viz Media are promoting Berserk at Comic Con and have their own panel set up there. Just spotted this on their Facebook page and couldn't contain my excitement. Do I see... new Berserk figures here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> ...



Wish i had the money to go


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, pictures of those figures have been out for months now.

Does anyone plan on buying the limited edition volume 37 in Japan? I'd love to see the figure they're releasing close up.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 14, 2012)

Aaaand the next chapter is September/October. Great.

Anyway, this small trilogy wasn't bad.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 14, 2012)

I loved it. I'm all for story progression, but the nostalgia was glorious.


----------



## Last shinobi (Jul 14, 2012)

did the little elf really die? 

anyway, "main story will continue fall"

miura,


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 14, 2012)

Few are the authors that can turn a useless flashback into a nostalgic epic.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 14, 2012)

Depending on which month ''fall'' is specifically referring to in this context, then the wait doesn't seem too bad at all.


----------



## Kronin (Jul 14, 2012)

Like every years seems impossible that will not be out a new volume in Japan (from the volume 35 the episodes of the tankobon are become 9 from 10 I think also to guarantee this). Usually the new volume is out in Japan in September, this year I think that it will be published later, but anyway always before the end of the year: probably we will have another row of three episodes in contemporary with the out of the third movie expected for the fall.

From your comments seems that I was wrong about the reach of Elfhelm in this episode...


----------



## Last shinobi (Jul 14, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Depending on which month ''fall'' is specifically referring to in this context, then the wait doesn't seem too bad at all.



waiting is always bad


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 14, 2012)

But Berserk is always good.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

That was a pretty good conclusion to this flashback, it was good to see Gutts before he got sucked up into that nightmare.


----------



## 8 (Jul 14, 2012)

this arc wasn't bad. but still, i don't get the point of it. the story is already moving slow. and there are not many chapter releases as it. seems like a waste.

but i still have confident in the author. maybe this arc will turn out to be important later in the story. somehow.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm guessing that it was a respite from the main story for Miura or a chance to plan the story out while not depriving us of chapters.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 14, 2012)

It will most likely link into Elfhelm somehow.

Remember, we're currently in the _Elf Island chapter_ of the _Fantasia arc_.

And by ''chapter'' I don't mean a single release, but something more akin to a mini-arc. This Boyhood arc is just a batch of chapters that make up a much larger arc, Elf Island, that is in turn a part of the main arc, Fantasia.


----------



## Kronin (Jul 14, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> It will most likely link into Elfhelm somehow.
> 
> Remember, we're currently in the _Elf Island chapter_ of the _Fantasia arc_.
> 
> And by ''chapter'' I don't mean a single release, but something more akin to a mini-arc. This Boyhood arc is just a batch of chapters that make up a much larger arc, Elf Island, that is in turn a part of the main arc, Fantasia.



In the manga the thing more similar to this mini arc are the two episodes dedicated to the backstory of Farnese and Serpico: "The snow and the flame". While the half brother and sister are travelling to reach the black swordman, the sight of falling snow and the fire lit to keep warm recalling in Serpico the memories of their past.

Apparently in these chapters seems that the concern of Guts inside the Sea God about if it was his fate to die in a similar place and time, was a linked for his memories of a past where he was, on the contrary, a person without care of his life (also if we have seen that it wasn't completely true, like the rat discovered at his own expense XD). More, with Elfhelm always more close, and inside the arc of Fantasia, was a perfect moment to shown a paranormal episode of the boy's life involving his first encounter with an elf.

Since the beginning of the boyhood arc I imagined that after the rescue of the mermaids, Guts is inconscious and that is remembering all this in his dreams (maybe we could see him wake up in the beginnin of the next one), but i could be wrong.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2012)

News of him helping that elf will prolly end up being big or something when they reach the island.


----------



## Kronin (Jul 14, 2012)

Surely I think that Guts will find at least many elves of the same kind.


----------



## Pagatcha (Jul 14, 2012)

Great conclusion to the mini arc
glad to see young gats with improved art level ; )


----------



## wowfel (Jul 14, 2012)

The fight with Guts and the old guys son was epic, I love the tactics Guts used in the fight best part was when he blinds him and pushes him down then threatens him. This arc is super nostalgic because we didn't see Guts fight a human for along time.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Jul 14, 2012)

...Chi Chi


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 14, 2012)

Kronin said:


> In the manga the thing more similar to this mini arc are the two episodes dedicated to the backstory of Farnese and Serpico: "The snow and the flame". While the half brother and sister are travelling to reach the black swordman, the sight of falling snow and the fire lit to keep warm recalling in Serpico the memories of their past.ould see him wake up in the beginnin of the next one), but i could be wrong.



Yuppers, I spotted that some time ago.

Those two chapters linked well into what was to come in the millennium falcon arc, so I expect the boyhood chapters to do the same thing for fantasia.


----------



## hellosquared (Jul 14, 2012)

wowfel said:


> The fight with Guts and the old guys son was epic, I love the tactics Guts used in the fight best part was when he blinds him and pushes him down then threatens him. This arc is super nostalgic because we didn't see Guts fight a human for along time.



You know what I find nostalgic? Heads getting cleaved in two while eyeballs pop out from the sheer force of gutts sword swing. That eye poke was nostalgic, but man I miss the gutts who would cleanly eviscerate a fully armored man with one swing


----------



## Kronin (Jul 14, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Yuppers, I spotted that some time ago.
> 
> Those two chapters linked well into what was to come in the millennium falcon arc, so I expect the boyhood chapters to do the same thing for fantasia.



My same feelings and I have completely faith in the writing skill of Miura. 

At the moment of the announcement of this flashback arc someone, not me, thought that this could be a commercial move to promote the movie: that would be a case where was possibile to get episodes unrelated to the main plot or superfluous but just to fanservice (where for fanservice I mean the presence of the Hawk members). But we can see like this is not what happened, so surely there will be a future importance for this event, overall now that guts is almost arrived to the land of the elves.

PS: Thanks for the rep


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2012)

I thought the point of this arc was to "finally show why Guts hates elves". Straight from Miura's mouth... didn't this do the exact opposite? Seems like he would love elves after this.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 15, 2012)

I remember reading something across those lines in the fourms can someone link me the interview where he said that. Nonetheless I hope this fits into the main story, or maybye this explains his Guts connection to the astral world.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2012)

After reading the mini arc of Guts boyhood I am psyched as a friend for the continuation to the Elfhelm arc. pek pek


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 15, 2012)

According to the folks on SK.net, the ''hate'' part was a mistranslation and/or exaggeration.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 16, 2012)

Wait, didn't that translation *came* from Skullnight?

Anyway, this arc was...amusing in itself but ultimately failed to provide something truly new to the character.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 16, 2012)

I enjoyed this little mini arc. More than anything, I felt it was more of a trip down memory lane to almost provide a sense of nostalgia to the Golden Age chapters, something a lot of fans haven't felt in a very long time.

Just seeing a young Guts again, armored knights, the medieval architecture, and that eye gouge attack on the son was almost a throwback to Bazuso fight. 

The old man coming back at the end for Guts was a personal highlight for me - this has to be one of the first times we've ever seen a character not screw over Guts out of selfishness and betrayal.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 16, 2012)

I definitely enjoyed the arc but I'm not sure I see the point of it yet. Like... what difference does this make?


----------



## Drakor (Jul 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I definitely enjoyed the arc but I'm not sure I see the point of it yet. Like... what difference does this make?



None whatsoever, unless somehow that old man is still alive...or better becomes an apostle or has relations to the Elf Kingdom and is met by the party


----------



## Markness (Jul 17, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> I enjoyed this little mini arc. More than anything, I felt it was more of a trip down memory lane to almost provide a sense of nostalgia to the Golden Age chapters, something a lot of fans haven't felt in a very long time.
> 
> Just seeing a young Guts again, armored knights, the medieval architecture, and that eye gouge attack on the son was almost a throwback to Bazuso fight.
> 
> The old man coming back at the end for Guts was a personal highlight for me - this has to be one of the first times we've ever seen a character not screw over Guts out of selfishness and betrayal.



Yeah, there was quite an old school feel to this handful of chapters. The fight with that lord's son also didn't make me fail to say "Oww!". That eye gouge looked so damn painful! The way the lord looked at Guts earlier made me think he was going to be a p*d*p**** like Lord Gennon but he was just looking for a challenge for his crazy son. Interesting twist!

I liked how the old man didn't betray Guts as well. His personality really belied his appearance. It also showed that even in the Berserk universe, there is still some good in humanity.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jul 20, 2012)

Does anyone else feel there is a potential for Griffith's apostle army to turn against him eventually? Or rather, will Griffith's actions - be it some ambitious plan that screws them over - be reason enough for them to turn on their leader?

I've always looked at Zodd as, despite showing his utmost loyalty to the Hawk and the God Hand, being the type of character that could become a loose canon and turn on his master if betrayed in some manner.

Doing this, however, goes against his pledge as loyal servants to the God Hand, and, ultimately, opposes God itself. The same applies to the others as well, I guess. But if they were betrayed by the Hawk...?

Seeing all those big apostles facing off against his Femto form would be gore-tastic.  They would all get cut to shreds though.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 20, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Does anyone else feel there is a potential for Griffith's apostle army to turn against him eventually? Or rather, will Griffith's actions - be it some ambitious plan that screws them over - be reason enough for them to turn on their leader?
> 
> I've always looked at Zodd as, despite showing his utmost loyalty to the Hawk and the God Hand, being the type of character that could become a loose canon and turn on his master if betrayed in some manner.
> 
> ...



I don't think thats going to happen since Griffith is God Hand now. Even the Emperor (an Apostle) realized he was unable to resist Femto once confronted. 


JihaD


----------



## Shozan (Jul 20, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> *Does anyone else feel there is a potential for Griffith's apostle army to turn against him eventually? Or rather, will Griffith's actions - be it some ambitious plan that screws them over - be reason enough for them to turn on their leader?*




ZERO Chance!


----------



## maltyy (Jul 21, 2012)

I noticed Miura didn't specify the fall of which year...


I understand he's trying to figure out the plot direction to continue, and whatever happens next will be a major plot turn, but fuuuuuck, he's been planning this for at least a year. Gantz keeps up at a decent pace, and the artwork is still amazing. Yeah, a lot of it is CG, but at least Oku's making some effort here.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jul 22, 2012)

maltyy said:


> I noticed Miura didn't specify the fall of which year...



Implying that Berserk will return in the Fall of... 2013? What?



> I understand he's trying to figure out the plot direction to continue, and whatever happens next will be a major plot turn,



No, you don't understand anything - you're simply guessing; making assumptions from what you may know. The scant information we have on Miura as an author gives us a strong impression of a man who plans _far_ in advance. I'm not trying to claim everything that occurs has been planned in precise detail years before, but what I am saying is that important events and the way in which important issues are to be tackled has been. In this context, it would be Elfhelm and Casca's sanity.



> but fuuuuuck, he's been planning this for at least a year.



I think Miura's been planning Elfhelm and the issues present within the Elfhelm story-arc for much longer than _one year_. 



> Gantz keeps up at a decent pace, and the artwork is still amazing. Yeah, a lot of it is CG, but at least Oku's making some effort here.



There's no need to bring Gantz into this. I'm a big fan of both, but many aren't and I would prefer not to see the same elitist bunch of people bash Gantz with ignorant comments such as ''Gore-porn'' which will inevitably arise from a comparison between both... but whatever.

Gantz is biweekly as opposed to bi-whenever, because _a lot_ of artwork is recycled; Oku has a CGI team helping him to produce these larger, background panels, and ultimately Oku's style is much different to Miura's... ranging from how he goes about adding tone to faces to the number of panels on a page.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2012)

Can you guys link me to an .srt file for the english subs of the Golden Age movie? Thanks in advance.


----------



## James (Jul 27, 2012)

A cool thing (I dunno if anyone posted it).

Apparently movie 3 has been extended by 20 minutes. So it'll be the longest by far at something like 130 minutes long.

Skullknight forum thread was my source on this.

There were some tiny screencaps of the movie. No Wyald so far. Bad sign, to be honest. I'm thinking the extension will be for either post-eclipse stuff, or sneaking Guts' past into a flashback near the start.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 28, 2012)

Laughed so hard!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Forces (Jul 28, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Laughed so hard!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



HAHAHAHA, where did you get them?


----------



## Noitora (Jul 29, 2012)

Reading the new chapters. Fuck yes, I love it.


----------



## shikaigash (Jul 30, 2012)

So guys how about that little naked child, any ideas to who he is? The one Casca likes, at first I thought he was the sea god, but that idea was shot down and buried.


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2012)

naked child with black hair is casca's and gutt's child
it got perverted with griffith's power but otherwise it is still casca's and gutt's child


----------



## Noitora (Jul 30, 2012)

Indeed, the magical traits behind it must be related to Griffith in some form but otherwise it's their kid. I'm sure more of it will be explained at a later date though, fingers crossed.

The goat face chap was awesome in the new chapters. Cracked me right up.


----------



## shikaigash (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah I thought it could be their child, goat face? Did Puck do it or what?


----------



## LeeUchiha (Aug 7, 2012)

I really hope they get to the Elf place next chapter. How long has Guts been trying to get there? 10 years our time? Did Puck first mention Elf Heim Pre Y2K?? I appreciate the artwork, but the story is slow as molasses right now. There is a reasonable amount of time to wait for quality and then there is a point where it just doesn't matter anymore because people move on. I'm really close to being there with Berserk right now. Miura should hire assistants. What else is he doing with his life? He's had two decades to plan this story out now, it better be good, or all the prettiest little pictures in the world won't make up for it. No more damn pirates.


----------



## Markness (Aug 7, 2012)

shikaigash said:


> Yeah I thought it could be their child, goat face? Did Puck do it or what?



I always thought so. The others even say that Guts and Casca looked like a family with that little kid there so that's a good hint he's the child. I'm guessing he's a reincarnation or something.


----------



## root (Aug 7, 2012)

A stupid question maybe. But is this manga heading to an ending yet? I've had the first ten volumes sitting on my laptop for quite a while, reluctant to start reading because I don't know if I'm ready to have another thing that I'll be stuck to for years to come. Hunter x Hunter's release schedule is bad enough.

Should I stop hesitating and just start reading? Are there natural stopping points where I could put it down for a while? Is it just that awesome to be worth the wait?

Also, do I bother reading the Berserk Prototype pilot chapter or is that non-canon and uninteresting?

Noob questions!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 7, 2012)

Berserk Prototype isn't canon, it's a pilot that Miura drew while in College in 1989, and I really disliked it. 

I have a feeling that we're currently on the last big arc (or rather, _saga_), and that the series will continue for another 8-12 years as a very broad, very conservative estimate.

I would strongly recommend you read it anyway. Berserk is one of those things you read, fall in love with, but then take all of your love and put it into a box and stick it on a shelf; and in the meantime carry on reading One Piece, Bleach, Naruto or whatever it is that you read. Once newer chapters or volumes are released, you take this little box, gleefully open it up and forget about everything _but_ Berserk.

Oh, and yes, there are indeed natural stopping points. The end of the Golden Age arc in volume 14 is the best one. I'd like to say volume 21 because it's the end of the Conviction arc... but for certain reasons, I _had_ to read volume 22.


----------



## James (Aug 7, 2012)

If people can't come to terms with still reading manga in 10 years time, Berserk may not be for them.

I'm at like 8 years of reading stuff like Berserk and Naruto already I think so meh, I'll deal with it.


----------



## Markness (Aug 7, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> I would strongly recommend you read it anyway. Berserk is one of those things you read, fall in love with, but then take all of your love and put it into a box and stick it on a shelf; and in the meantime carry on reading One Piece, Bleach, Naruto or whatever it is that you read. Once newer chapters or volumes are released, you take this little box, gleefully open it up and forget about everything _but_ Berserk.
> 
> Oh, and yes, there are indeed natural stopping points. The end of the Golden Age arc in volume 14 is the best one. I'd like to say volume 21 because it's the end of the Conviction arc... but for certain reasons, I _had_ to read volume 22.



I pretty much feel the same way. I'll read Berserk then set it aside to see what else is going on in the worlds of the three you mentioned (Along with many others) and when I want something old school for a change or new stuff starts coming, I'll go back to the Berserk world. I've also been reading the older volumes and it's been a trip revisiting some parts of the story I haven't read in a long time. There are some details I forgot about so it's a good refresher to go back a bit and you can see some things in a new way as well. 

The whole Golden Age arc should be considered graphic literature if there is such a thing.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 7, 2012)

LeeUchiha said:


> I really hope they get to the Elf place next chapter. How long has Guts been trying to get there? 10 years our time? Did Puck first mention Elf Heim Pre Y2K?? I appreciate the artwork, but the story is slow as molasses right now. There is a reasonable amount of time to wait for quality and then there is a point where it just doesn't matter anymore because people move on. I'm really close to being there with Berserk right now. Miura should hire assistants. What else is he doing with his life? He's had two decades to plan this story out now, it better be good, or all the prettiest little pictures in the world won't make up for it. No more damn pirates.



exactly, there's no reasonable excuse here for how slow berserk is. It's not like I should be complaining anyway, I don't pay for shit


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't believe it's only been two years now since I started reading Berserk. Most folks on here have been fans for much longer than I have. 

To anyone new to the series or thinking of getting into it but worried about 'waiting so long', my advice would be to pace yourself with how much content you read within a certain time frame. It's what I did in order not to catch up too quickly.

Reading those Berserk chapters in large chunks - in my case it was the purchase of volumes every other week or so - was one of the most enjoyable and satisfying runs of manga I have ever experienced in my life.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 7, 2012)

James said:


> If people can't come to terms with still reading manga in 10 years time, Berserk may not be for them.
> 
> I'm at like 8 years of reading stuff like Berserk and Naruto already I think so meh, I'll deal with it.



It's just that I personally already move on after little over a month for series that are still ongoing. With a series like berserk where it takes months for one fucking chapter, I honestly don't care anymore what happens to it. It can stop for all I care.


----------



## root (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks! I've been following Naruto, Bleach, One Piece. HxH and a bunch of other stuff for years now (not to mention whatever other media I'm following). But what the heck, one more long running series to add to the pile.

I'll start reading and take my time, maybe a half-year break after every arc.   So, how _does _the release schedule for this work? Is it like HxH where you get a volume of weekly releases every year or so? Or are there really month-long breaks between single chapters?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 7, 2012)

Correct, the release schedule isn't consistent and is situational. Miura frequently takes hiatuses throughout the year, and the result is occasional bursts of chapters every few months. Take this year for example: if I recall correctly, we had two chapters in February, then three chapters in June and July. We'll probably get another three chapters from September or October onwards. Give or take a chapter or two, then a new volume is released every year.

Volume 37 will probably end with the Sea Horse reaching Skellig, but I'm not gong to lie, I want to see Falconia as soon as possible.

I like Griffith.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 8, 2012)

Darkstar said:


> Volume 37 will probably end with the Sea Horse reaching Skellig, but I'm not gong to lie, I want to see Falconia as soon as possible.
> 
> I like Griffith.



When the manga returns in the fall, I wonder if Miura will jump straight back to where we last left Guts and co, or will he switch over to a new setting in Falconia? Do you think it's a bit too soon for us to be going back to Griffith and seeing his new empire unfold?

I imagine Miura must have spent a great deal of time and effort researching and working on the architecture innards of the Island as well as Falconia, which a lot us don't quite comprehend how big a challenge that is in itself.

I also like Griffith. Femto though.


----------



## Markness (Aug 9, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> When the manga returns in the fall, I wonder if Miura will jump straight back to where we last left Guts and co, or will he switch over to a new setting in Falconia? Do you think it's a bit too soon for us to be going back to Griffith and seeing his new empire unfold?
> 
> I imagine Miura must have spent a great deal of time and effort researching and working on the architecture innards of the Island as well as Falconia, which a lot us don't quite comprehend how big a challenge that is in itself.



I wouldn't mind if he split showing both events alongside each other. Sure, we've been anticipating Elfhelm for a good long time but we've seen a lot of Guts and pals lately so it would be a minute breather to see what ol' Griff and the others are up to.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 9, 2012)

Esomark said:


> I wouldn't mind if he split showing both events alongside each other. Sure, we've been anticipating Elfhelm for a good long time but we've seen a lot of Guts and pals lately so it would be a minute breather to see what ol' Griff and the others are up to.



I feel the opposite. We had enough of Griffith for now so it's best to finish off Elfhelm, hopefully without anymore detours like the Sea God.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't expect to see anymore of Griffith for a while now since he's finally accomplished his main goal.

Miura is probably going to use this arc to plan out Griffiths the next part of his story during Elfhelm.

Though I wonder if the other members of the God Hand are apart of the real world now since they were shown as well when the world changed.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 10, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> It's just that I personally already move on after little over a month for series that are still ongoing. With a series like berserk where it takes months for one fucking chapter, I honestly don't care anymore what happens to it. It can stop for all I care.



You say this with a BL set.  

Any word on the third movie?


----------



## Patrick (Aug 10, 2012)

It's pretty sad how Berserk is going now. I just don't care about the events anymore, it takes way too long. If any new chapters are released I still read them though, because individually the chapters are still great. Too bad I don't understand shit of the overall story anymore.


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 10, 2012)

Jotun said:


> You say this with a BL set.
> 
> Any word on the third movie?



It's not because I have a BL set that I care about the series anymore.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 10, 2012)

The Sea God arc brought nothing new, and it lasted for how long? I am not sure anymore, I've been reading this for 10 or 11 years now.

That being said, I expect nothing. The best part of Berserk was finished a long time ago for me.


----------



## VibraGenesis (Aug 10, 2012)

>Reads first 10 pages of Berserk
>Main character having sex with monster

OK...?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 10, 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed the naval battles from this arc, and the Irish folklore that Miura used for flavour too, but as far as contributions to the overall story go, it was lacking I agree.

I still consider Berserk to be getting better all the time, but where preference is concerned, the Golden Age was more my thing.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2012)

VibraGenesis said:


> >Reads first 10 pages of Berserk
> >Main character having sex with monster
> 
> OK...?



And then he kills it with his big sword. 

Pretty much Berserk in a nutshell. If that gets you interested, then there are some pretty epic action pages awaiting you down the line.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 11, 2012)

VibraGenesis said:


> >Reads first 10 pages of Berserk
> >Main character having sex with monster
> 
> OK...?



maybe Miura copied that scene from Wicked City


----------



## root (Aug 12, 2012)

^ It reminded me of a scene from one of the Dark Tower novels (the first one I think?). And the Witcher games.  

Hey Berserk is pretty great. It got a lot more interesting in volume 3 (first two volumes were a bit generic and boring). Seems Miura is finding his voice and where he wants to steer the story. But I think I'll wait a bit before starting on the Golden Age arc.

I love all the demonic imagery and detailed art.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 12, 2012)

Miura is going to leave this unfinished for da troll.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 12, 2012)

root said:


> ^ It reminded me of a scene from one of the Dark Tower novels (the first one I think?). And the Witcher games.
> 
> Hey Berserk is pretty great. It got a lot more interesting in volume 3 (first two volumes were a bit generic and boring). Seems Miura is finding his voice and where he wants to steer the story. But I think I'll wait a bit before starting on the Golden Age arc.
> 
> I love all the demonic imagery and detailed art.



That scene in particular wasn't just a random sex scene bearing no meaning - the reason Guts chose to kill that Monster in particular will become clear later on if you pay attention towards the end of volume 13. 

Still the greatest opening in a manga ever. 

Aye, the first two volumes of Berserk were not that spectacular. As soon as the God Hand appeared in volume 3, that was when things started to get interesting, to a point where I spotted the potential of the series instantly.

The Golden Age arc is considered the greatest arc in the manga my many, although personally I think the series as a whole got better in the following arcs.  

In terms of an emotional narrative point of view, Golden Age is almost flawless in execution. It's a roller coaster ride of a journey that you will never, ever forget.

And you think the art is detailed now?! Someone burn his eyes.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't like Berserk's opening. I think it clashed against the rest of the series, and it wasn't enjoyable for me to read.

Guts has always been a highly questionable character - he is the epitome of an _anti-hero_, but when I had little understanding of his own past at first, I found him hard to like.

Compare this to the Lost Children arc, and it's a totally different story. The readers have experienced Guts' loss and the nightmare of the Eclipse. His actions from this point onwards are much easier to empathise with, and he becomes a thoroughly enjoyable protagonist.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 13, 2012)

Now the boyhood arc is over, hopefully we won't have any diversions or sideshows as they slowly make their way to the Elf Kingdom.

I can't say I really learnt a lot from him in this recent little arc that I didn't before.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 13, 2012)

Was that diversion really necessary? I mean what was the point of us seeing Gutts as a Kid again?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 13, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Was that diversion really necessary? I mean what was the point of us seeing Gutts as a Kid again?



To explain why he disliked elves? Or maybe to be a plot point for when they actually reach Elfhelm? But i do agree that it felt out of place.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 13, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> To explain why he disliked elves? Or maybe to be a plot point for when they actually reach Elfhelm? But i do agree that it felt out of place.



This arc didn't cover any of that tho really. Made his elf hate seem more irrational considering the benefit he got which cost the poor elf it's life.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 13, 2012)

speedyg said:


> This arc didn't cover any of that tho really. Made his elf hate seem more irrational considering the benefit he got which cost the poor elf it's life.



It's more like he hates how weak they are, which is why he saved Puck but wanted nothing to do with him afterwards.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 13, 2012)

Nostalgia trip.


----------



## James (Aug 13, 2012)

Why do people insist on questioning the "point" of flashback scenes out of context of "We're about to get to Elfhelm, it will probably be relevant there".

Why the fuck else would the scene have been put right here in the story? Of course it's going to be relevant.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think anyone _really_ doubts Miura here, at least they shouldn't having experienced the rollercoaster ride thus far...

The ''Boyhood arc'' is basically _Fantasia_'s version of what Serpico and Farnese received at the end of volume 22 (beginning of the _Millennium Falcon_ arc). The past of both characters were explored in two chapters which weren't technically part of the arc, but were included in the volume nonetheless.

Lo and behold, in volume 23 Serpico and Farnese meet up with Guts, Casca and Puck and their Merry Band is formed.

Another member in this thread noticed the exact same thing. I can't remember his name; sorry whoever you are.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 14, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> I don't think anyone _really_ doubts Miura here, at least they shouldn't having experienced the rollercoaster ride thus far...
> 
> The ''Boyhood arc'' is basically _Fantasia_'s version of what Serpico and Farnese received at the end of volume 22 (beginning of the _Millennium Falcon_ arc). The past of both characters were explored in two chapters which weren't technically part of the arc, but were included in the volume nonetheless.
> 
> ...



Well, while you have a point, I gotta say that the Of Snow and Flame mini arc was alot more interesting than the Boyhood arc. Whatever relevance the Boyhood arc will have in the future, it doesn't hold much strength on its own aside from nostalgia.


----------



## root (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha, I didn't wait long at all before starting on (and finishing) the Golden Age arc.

Hey that was pretty awesome. I was wondering if Miura would succeed in making the Guts from the first three volumes a believable character. And indeed he did. Guts' youth and all he's been through by the end of this arc is pretty fucked up. And the emotional arc for all characters was pretty much perfect. Griffith's rise to power and the way it all ends at that one duel between Guts and Griffith. Amazing. And the way the world slowly gets more insane and demonic through the arc, to climax at the eclipse and the dawn of a new world populated by monsters and gods. I loved it. 

But man, battles in the first nine volumes of this manga are boring. The art is great, but most fights are nothing more than Guts insta-killing everything and people yelling about how awesome he is when he should be (and looks) no more skilled or experienced as the guys he's mindlessly swinging to death. And there's no magic or 'jutsu' or whatever, so to make fights interesting and varied I would've liked to see more skill and actual sword-fighting involved rather than magic-supersword-that-cuts-everything-magically-in-half while the enemies all suffer Plot Induced Stupidity. It's all just hyping and wanking for no good reason, but I guess that's true for a lot of manga.

That all sounds more negative than I intended, and the second half of the arc did have me going "_Hell yeah! _" quite a bit, but it's something that stood out to me. I didn't expect the fighting to be boring, predictable and uninteresting when the large scale warfare, characters and twisting plots are executed so well.

Anyway, overall rating from a new reader, great / 10

Now, let's see how long I can keep myself from just storming through into the next arc.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 21, 2012)

root said:


> But man, battles in the first nine volumes of this manga are boring. The art is great, but most fights are nothing more than Guts insta-killing everything and people yelling about how awesome he is when he should be (and looks) no more skilled or experienced as the guys he's mindlessly swinging to death.
> 
> And there's no magic or 'jutsu' or whatever, so to make fights interesting and varied I would've liked to see more skill and actual sword-fighting involved rather than magic-supersword-that-cuts-everything-magically-in-half while the enemies all suffer Plot Induced Stupidity. It's all just hyping and wanking for no good reason, but I guess that's true for a lot of manga.



Though a majority of the fights in the early volumes were simple in execution, I personally enjoyed them. Other fights were simply for comic relief (Adon Coborlwitz, which I thought was fucking lulzy). Although I prefer the large-scale battle scenes, myself.

As for your stance on battle tactics, or a lack of thereof, I think you might want to reread over a few parts again because they're definitely there, but just not obvious enough to the average reader.

In Guts' first skirmish against Zodd, he noticed straight away that Guts was gambling on using sword length as an advantage in their duel. As a result of his quick battle hypothesis, Guts was able to land a sufficient blow to Zodd first in one strike.

Perhaps Guts' fights with human foes are limited in dynamics because the enemies themselves lack the supernatural element that would otherwise force him to step up his game against monsters with physical advantages over him.

One aspect of the Golden Age arc was to show the early years of Guts as an inexperienced mercenary on the battlefield, and to see his growth as warrior the more battles he experienced. 

At the start of the arc he's a rough-around-the-edges type of warrior. By the end, through countless battles and near-death experiences, he's a seasoned, highly skilled swordsman. Miura executed this perfectly, IMO.

But the fights only get better. Guts vs. Grunbeld (vol.26) is the fucking shit. Heck, even his fight against the Bug Apostles in vol.15 is nothing short of brutal, well executed brilliance. Jon Stark agrees with me here.


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2012)

speedyg said:


> Miura is going to leave this unfinished for da troll.



fuck mam ur set....

shit should be illegal


----------



## root (Aug 21, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> human foes [..] lack the supernatural element that would otherwise force him to step up his game against monsters with physical advantages over him.



But Guts himself doesn't have any supernatural strength that makes him superior to any other mercenary right? No real reason why he could, as a teenager, smash straight through a piece of armor with his still relatively normal sized sword while the enemy's weapons break on touching him. Sure, training, experience and a messed-up childhood, but that doesn't make him that special in this world.

You're right in that it's only the fights against human opponents that are lacking. And even then, it's not too much of an issue. Most of the insta-killing is either in service of progressing the story or not to be taken too seriously. 

Anybody here read Don Lawrence's Storm comics? This manga reminds me of those in more ways than one.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 21, 2012)

Guts has insane strength (I mean look at his sword) and also the way he fights he is constantly putting his life on the line to give stronger swings, like in the Bazusuo fight. If he hadn't have gotten up in his face, his swing wouldn't have been strong enough to pierce his armor, and Guts' head would've been taken clean off.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 21, 2012)

As well as his insane strength, what truly sets him apart from other humans is his sheer iron will and toughness, which is almost supernatural in itself. 

While most of the Hawks were dumbstruck with fear during the eclipse, Guts was tearing apart multiple Apostles with just his sword and bare teeth. Just amazing.

So impressive that it's something Slan even commented on and got her rubbing her demonic clit in excitement. 

Out of all the demonic beasts and monstrosities in Berserk, Guts is by far the most ferocious.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 22, 2012)

> But man, battles in the first nine volumes of this manga are boring. The art is great, but most fights are nothing more than Guts insta-killing everything and people yelling about how awesome he is when he should be (and looks) no more skilled or experienced as the guys he's mindlessly swinging to death.
> 
> And there's no magic or 'jutsu' or whatever, so to make fights interesting and varied I would've liked to see more skill and actual sword-fighting involved rather than magic-supersword-that-cuts-everything-magically-in-half while the enemies all suffer Plot Induced Stupidity. It's all just hyping and wanking for no good reason, but I guess that's true for a lot of manga.


Guts vs Grifith was awesome he used his sword to swing dirt into Griffith's eyes also biting grifiths sword was awsome, and the way grifith caught guts's arm and broke it. Also the Zodd fight was awsome he used the length of his sword to attack him.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 22, 2012)

The fights get much better later on.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2012)

Some people can't appreciate good old fashion sword combat.


----------



## wowfel (Aug 22, 2012)

> Some people can't appreciate good old fashion sword combat.


Guts vs Zodd 2 is epic is it is way better than when they first fought and it was all sword fighting from gut's part.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2012)

I was talking about the root guy....


----------



## root (Aug 22, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Some people can't appreciate good old fashion sword combat.



Hey, that's not fair.  I love good old-fashioned sword combat. I was complaining because a lot of early fights didn't have any interesting sword combat going on in the first place. No interesting maneuvering, tactics, parrying or whatever. Just Guts slashing through armor plating he shouldn't be able to break and killing everything in one move. Where the enemy would resort to brute-force smashing and fail, Guts does the exact same thing without looking any more skilled, and succeeds. Well, it didn't bother me that much in the first place, I just wanted to point out something that stood out to me while reading. 

All the examples you guys mention of the good fights are exceptions to that. Guts vs. Griffith was pretty cool and Guts vs. Zodd was the first fight I really loved. The rematch of Guts vs. Griffith is my favorite fight in this arc even though it was mostly played out in their heads and ended in one move. And I loved the ragefest at the end with Guts smashing his way through the eclipse.

The fights with the turban wearing ninja mercenary and the four assassins sent to retrieve Charlotte and Griffith's head felt a bit out-of-place and too 'anime' though. But I guess that was a stepping stone to get from from normal human foes to weirdly powerfull humans to demons.


----------



## Kronin (Aug 22, 2012)

I must admit that after reading the first time, I had the same complaint of Root about the fights of Guts in the Golden Age. Anyway with the following readings I recognized and appreciated the tactics in the background (overall about the moves of the armies, but sometimes also in the minds of the warriors), but overall the strenght of Guts in these situations, and now I really like also his past battles in the Band of the Hawk.

IMO one of the (many) points of the  of the Golden Age arc and in particular of the "human" battles of Guts, is to supply to the reader a believable reason to show like Guts is able to fight with supernatural creatures and survive to them in the present. Guts' life was completely dedicated to the battle, like the same character said, the only thing that he really knows:



A life completely dedicated to fight with a tempreated body to do this, united to a training from an early age to use swords enormously heavy (plus the intelligence in battle that Guts is able to show when the situation require it), for me is enough to believe that effectively Guts must be the *human* warrior more strong in absolute in the universe of Berserk.

Anyway don't worry Root, from this moment onwards the fights for Guts will be really more difficult, various and creatives, and the boy will will be forced to fight in ways completely different from what has been done so far


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 22, 2012)

> But man, battles in the first nine volumes of this manga are boring. The art is great, but most fights are nothing more than Guts insta-killing everything and people yelling about how awesome he is when he should be (and looks) no more skilled or experienced as the guys he's mindlessly swinging to death.
> 
> And there's no magic or 'jutsu' or whatever, so to make fights interesting and varied I would've liked to see more skill and actual sword-fighting involved rather than magic-supersword-that-cuts-everything-magically-in-half while the enemies all suffer Plot Induced Stupidity. It's all just hyping and wanking for no good reason, but I guess that's true for a lot of manga.



I don't think "interesting" battles would make sense in context of what type of series Berserk is, techniques (magic, jutsus) for sure do not fit in.

There are some series, most manga really, where we are suppose to look foward to fights and this part of where some of the appeal for them series stems from but with Berserk this is not the case. Yes, fights do occur in Berserk but they are not a focus point. Even his fights with apostles tend to be rather simplistic, there is never a time when an explanation for a manuveur or strategy is really needed like in some series.

Its not a series you read for the fights.

Guts was already quite skilled by the time he meets the Hawks, we are supposed to understand this through the fact that he can chop down so many people. I disagree that Miura failed in making Guts look more skilled than those he is chopping down, the fact that he can dodge and block is suppose to be impressive, him managing to do so so many time shows his skills.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2012)

wtf? fights are quiet a big part of berserk

the thing is, its not over the top crazy shonen fight. its more based on the authentic battles with swords and armor

the whole magic stuff only shifted when he got the berserk armor

otherwise he's just slashing, stabbing and ripping shit apart

there is no need for technique names if its visually clear what he's doing


----------



## root (Aug 23, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't think "interesting" battles would make sense in context of what type of series Berserk is, techniques (magic, jutsus) for sure do not fit in.





Muk said:


> the thing is, its not over the top crazy shonen fight. its more based on the authentic battles with swords and armor



 



Stilzkin said:


> Its not a series you read for the fights.



Agreed.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 23, 2012)

I thought most of the fighting was pretty good, especially on my first read through. Stuff like horse charges, flanking the enemy leader, slashes being stopped because of armor. It always felt semi-realistic.


----------



## Magic (Aug 29, 2012)

Third berserk movie trailer


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 29, 2012)

The first few seconds of the trailer where you see the large tower and the bell... I wonder if that's the scene at the start of volume 11? The party where Wyald impales that fat bloke on top of the tower in the small flashback.

Which means Wyald might be in after all.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 29, 2012)

I still don't understand the central plot of this manga.


----------



## Magic (Aug 30, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I still don't understand the central plot of this manga.



is man in control of his own destiny.
that seemed to be what the author emphasizes....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone heard this before?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67gMPl4RBKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 31, 2012)

^ Epic shit is epic!

I just looked up Battle Beast and they've made a few other song dedicated to Berserk as well. Never even knew of this. 

Btw, you can't watch the video on here, you have to click on 'Watch on Youtube' button to view it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nhar5FvWfw&f[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's another. Battle Beast has now gained my respect 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBTzPNvtmB4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 31, 2012)

RemChu said:


> is man in control of his own destiny.
> that seemed to be what the author emphasizes....



There also seems to be a theme about facing reality, Rosine, Farnese and religion, people now being in Griffith's dream. I guess this relates to fate, most noticeably when apostles-to-be refuse to accept their dreams have been crushed.


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 10, 2012)

any news when 331 will be released?


----------



## Markness (Sep 11, 2012)

Every where I looked just said "fall". I'm actually starving a bit for a new chapter.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 11, 2012)

I'am just waiting for the movies to include Skull Knight.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXkBHM3pS98[/YOUTUBE]

*SO HYPEEEEEEEEDDD THAT I CANT EVEN BEGIN TO DESCRIBE IT.*


Kinda hope that they keep the voice actor he had in-game though. Tsutomu Isobe, that is.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMODHu76O0U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Will be very disappointed if they recast him, Isobe is the only seiyuu i can hear as Skully. To me atleast, That's how he's supposed to sound.  

Him, or Norio Wakamoto.

Because...well....you cant go wrong with the overlord of Seiyuu's.  ​


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 27, 2012)

Berserk is back in the next issue of Young Animal, which should be October 11th.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2012)

Sweet Christ, finally.

This break felt longer than usual.


----------



## Markness (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, the anticipation of such a turning point in the series makes the wait seem longer. Waiting on a Berserk chapter is almost always worth it, though. It's like finally getting that one day of the week you don't have to work after working for a x number of days straight.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 28, 2012)

So wait.....

October 2012....

An new season of The Walking Dead *AND* an new Berserk Chapter?  


......

This is gonna be the best birthday ever. ​


----------



## root (Sep 28, 2012)

Cool, I just finished reading the conviction arc. Which was great (though I didn't care much for the kidnapped fairy children part of it, and the transforming angel priest was a bit much, and it felt relatively light on things happening compared to the golden age arc).

Slowly but surely I'm working myself up to the latest chapters.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 28, 2012)

^ There is definitely no love on the web for the Lost Children Arc 

Great news about the manga! I know that a limited edition of the next volume with a special Guts' statue will be published in march 2013, but I hope that the last three chapters for the volume 37 will be out in the magazine in a row starting from the 11th October


----------



## Higawa (Sep 28, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Berserk is back in the next issue of Young Animal, which should be October 11th.



on my bday if that isnt awesome


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 28, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sweet Christ, finally.
> 
> This break felt longer than usual.


How long was the last break because this one didn't actually seem that long at all.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Berserk is back in the next issue of Young Animal, which should be October 11th.



  

Oh happy days pek pek


----------



## Oceania (Sep 28, 2012)

Bender said:


> Oh happy days pek pek



wooop woop october is not going to completly suck now!!!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 29, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Berserk is back in the next issue of Young Animal, which should be October 11th.



Thank god for that, i was starting to think Miura had forgotten about us


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2012)

^ I wouldn't blame him. I'd completely forgotten about Berserk, myself. 
Lavender reminded me 2 weeks ago. Hadn't read the entire flashback.


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 29, 2012)

i don't wait for berserk chapters, i just forget about the series entirely until new ones come out


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 29, 2012)

^ Yeah, it's a good strategy for monthly manga and Berserk.


----------



## Markness (Sep 29, 2012)

Kronin said:


> ^ There is definitely no love on the web for the Lost Children Arc



It's become one of my favorite arcs since I re-read it a while back. It had a fluid pace, creative monsters (The tree monster at the beginning, the insect Apostles, and Rosine's second form), had an ambient atmosphere that really soaked in since I live in front of a forest, and showed how humans can be monsters ourselves, especially when the elf kids killed each other for fun. Guts slaying the children spirits was disturbing as well but it showed even the protagonist can only take so much.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 29, 2012)

I personally enjoyed the Lost Children mini-arc much more than the later troll stuff. Had better pacing and wasn't as heavy with the world-building elements (Miura took quite a while explaining the mechanics of magic via Flora/Schierke). The arc, overall, seemed like it had all the goodies that Berserk can possibly offer. From tragedy, to friendship, moral dichotomy, heart-racing fights against the insect Knights, brutality that can even encompass children and dark fantasy folklore.

Any complaints I have for the troll stuff is obsolete thanks to Slan's manifestation. One of my favourite moments of the series.


----------



## wowfel (Sep 29, 2012)

The lost children arc is amazing has awsome storytelling and fights plus the art work was crazy it also had funny moments. When the bee stuck its stinger on the other bee then when they all go crazy and puck is like wtf.


----------



## Kronin (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, happy to be proved wrong about my thought on the "Lost Children" arc's reception


----------



## Idol (Oct 10, 2012)

*Berserk #331 Raw:*


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2012)

can't wait for translation


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 11, 2012)

Just reading through the RAW, is it just me or does the artwork look a little more sharp than usual? Still stunning either way. 

Anyway, I look forward to a translation. I'm interested in seeing what the group say about the moonlight child.

And it looks like the next chapter comes out on the 26th November if I read the tidbit on the last page correctly.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 11, 2012)

That chapter looks awesome 

Am i losing it or has Guts hair gotten longer?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 11, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> That chapter looks awesome
> 
> Am i losing it or has Guts hair gotten longer?



It does look a little like Guts is rocking a mini-mullet but he is business in the front and party in the back.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 12, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> It does look a little like Guts is rocking a mini-mullet but he is business in the front and party in the back.



nahh its just where his hair was wet and air dried.  

I swear if the moonlight boy is really Griffith and they're leading him to the elf island.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 13, 2012)

Summary

*Spoiler*: __ 




Brief summary: The merrows are guiding the ship to Skellig. The boy disappears. Schierke thinks the boy might be from Elfhelm, or that he might even be the King of the Flower Storm himself. There's also mention of a branch relating to the moon, which clearly refers to the 5th and 8th pictures of the preview. Branches, sure, but of what tree? Ganishka's? The Elf King's, if he's associated to a plant like Chich? Extremely interesting.

That at least can explain how the boy can travel seemingly anywhere he wants: the tree (whichever it is) is astral in nature and big enough that it goes through the full moon, like through a portal. And what about Schierke's guess? It makes sense from her point of view, but given what we know and the hints we've had, it seems wrong somehow. Unless the boy is a projection from the king himself and is meant to look like Guts & Casca's son would have on purpose, as a way to mend what has to be. Crazy theories.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 13, 2012)

Not sure if the recently released chap is what this is talking about, but if not..



Just forwarding the info here, just incase.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 14, 2012)

Don't know how but some group just released the chapter in spanish and with awesome quality.

Chapter was ok. You feel satisfied just by reading something about the main plot. The chapter focus on the child and Shierkie thinks the child is an elf send from elfheim to see if their intentions.

It's confirmed that the child is a magic creature and that Guts hate is alive and kicking!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 14, 2012)

This panel


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

simply awesome chapter. Damn, gotta love Berserk.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

Muira will die before Berserk ends


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Muira will die before Berserk ends



I hope you'll get a nightmare. dreaming something scary from berserk...


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 14, 2012)

And Gutt's daycare of children grows! Shierke better watch her back or her man is going to get stolen!


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 14, 2012)

White Hawk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just a misdirection. 

Too many hints so far that supports the theory of the boy being or linked to griffith.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 14, 2012)

Amazing chapter... looks like Gutt's is going to get some epic help in his fight against  Griffith


----------



## Muah (Oct 14, 2012)

I swear this guy loves some Loli. Idk if I could get arrested for reading berserk in my state


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 14, 2012)

Muah said:


> I swear this guy loves some Loli. Idk if I could get arrested for reading berserk in my state



who loves what loli? wgich state?


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

He's talking about Muira.

Also, chapter wasn't so great. Only two things made me happy.

-New member
-Berserk is back

Also, Guts is batman and the kids are his Robins


----------



## Muah (Oct 14, 2012)

This guy gits it.


----------



## OS (Oct 14, 2012)

When you are not a One Piece troll you can be quite likable


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Decent chapter.  Don't believe that the child is anything besides Gutts and Caska's child though I suppose that it isn't impossible for him to be someone else.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> He's talking about Muira.
> Also, Guts is batman and the kids are his Robins


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder which explanation about the boy is true.

Also, the love triangle with Ishidoro begins ...


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 15, 2012)

Not a fan of this chapter but I'm glad there is Berserk this month.

and what's up with that child?


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 15, 2012)

Unless the elves are partially mentally retarded the child should be Gutts' son.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

? think one thing disappointed me. For one moment I thought Caska wanted to check for Guts if he's feeling ok but I was wrong 

Based on his thought, if the elven king can't partially return her memory, she'll forever stay retarded .-.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 15, 2012)

the good thing that Gutts already wanted to go and fight griffith after healing.

seeing what griffith could do, i realy dont think gutts could do it with his brute force


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> ? think one thing disappointed me. For one moment I thought Caska wanted to check for Guts if he's feeling ok but I was wrong
> 
> Based on his thought, if the elven king can't partially return her memory, she'll forever stay retarded .-.



Actually, was on 4chan and saw a funny theory. That possibly Gutts has to kill Casca to save his crew based on a dream where that dog spirit from his armor told him to sacrifice her for more power.

It's so funny and possible it bring a tear to my eye


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Actually, was on *4chan *and saw a funny theory. That possibly Gutts has to kill Casca to save his crew based on a dream where that dog spirit from his armor told him to sacrifice her for more power.
> 
> It's so funny and possible it bring a tear to my eye



It would tear me apart on the inside but I thought 4chan is illegal  at least in Germany, if some illegal stuff gets on my RAM or my drive, people get post from prosecutor XD


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> It would tear me apart on the inside but I thought 4chan is illegal  at least in Germany, if some illegal stuff gets on my RAM or my drive, people get post from prosecutor XD



It's not illegal here in America. Depends where you hang i guess. If you stay out of /b/ you are pretty much fine.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> It's not illegal here in America. Depends where you hang i guess. If you stay out of /b/ you are pretty much fine.



I was hanging out on /sci but then a friend told me, I should keep off that site because of law issues.


----------



## auem (Oct 15, 2012)

transition chapter...i expect to see few more adventures before they reach elfhelm...


----------



## Oceania (Oct 15, 2012)

Well remember Skull Knight went throught the samething Guts is going through. Skull Knight was unable to destroy Void and the berserk armor turned him into what he is now. So I kinda expect the samething to happen to Guts.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 15, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Well remember Skull Knight went throught the samething Guts is going through. Skull Knight was unable to destroy Void and the berserk armor turned him into what he is now. So I kinda expect the samething to happen to Guts.


Skull Knight isn't the main character though I do think Gut's will lose the Berserker armor eventually.

I mean if Skull Knight got as strong as he is now without the Berserker armor then it should be possible for Gut's to do the same.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 15, 2012)

For me it was a good episode, after so many episodes of action inside the Sea God, it's nice to see an introspective chapter inside Farnese and Guts' mind.

There are also some nice revelations: 
1) Finally we know with certainty what was the meaning of the words of Skullknight about Caska (it was easy to uinderstand, but there are always the doubts that it was reffering to  something over the traumatic memory for the girl);

2) We know that Guts is not (at least for now) completely blind (the previous chapters left the thing in doubt)

3) We know that Guts want (or at least has not completely forsaken), the idea to hunt Griffith also after the end of his journey toward Elf Island.

And in the end the "exit" of the moonchild (that I think has nothing realted to the elves, Shierke and the others we will know their error when they will ask explanations about "its avatar" to the King of the elves) was really epic, with the poetic touch of the shooting star.

My only doubt is about the "branch": was effectively a magical branch, maybe part of the Ganishuka's tree?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Well remember Skull Knight went throught the samething Guts is going through. Skull Knight was unable to destroy Void and the berserk armor turned him into what he is now. So I kinda expect the samething to happen to Guts.



Gut as main character will either find a way to tame that shit and wear it like a normal armor with superpowers or he'll find a way to fight without this armor.


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Bankai Busting Arrows.



Fucking love you Judge fudge  

Awesome chapter is awesome

Welcome back Berserk.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

I think when we reach elfenheim, I will read the whole manga again... I forgot many details. eg.: Who took that bastard kid of casca when Guts rescued her from the inquisitor? I just don't remember who it was somehow... 
But this manga makes me so damn sad after that betrayal  of Griffith... It's like a bad nightmare, you don't want to see again XD I'm pbbly the only one ^^


----------



## Kronin (Oct 15, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I think when we reach elfenheim, I will read the whole manga again... I forgot many details. eg.: Who took that bastard kid of casca when Guts rescued her from the inquisitor? I just don't remember who it was somehow...



The Egg/Behelit apostle. He rescue the children dying (hit by the flames of Mozgus to save her mother), and decide to make "not painful" the last instants of his existence putting him inside his egg. Then seems that is just for this act, the presence of the child inside the living Beherit, that Femto is able to reincarnate himself in the corpse of the demon child (probably the only one on the Earth for doing a similar thing, given his dual nature of human and astral being).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2012)

So Guts is slowly but steadily losing his humanity and becoming what the hell kind of creature the Skull Knight is and seems like the Moon Child's name can be taken quite literally since during the Full Moon, when magic is at its strongest, the Od flow is so strong he can travel through it.

Thank fucking God the Sea God arc is over, developments are already getting more interesting. Although I hope to God Isma doesn't join the party.


----------



## Boqueiro (Oct 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Although I hope to God Isma doesn't join the party.



Her quote about family seemed like a confirmation for that...

Meh, could be worse.

On another note, great chapter and the art is amazing as usual, although I think Miura went overboard drawing the neck tendons.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm sure Isma is joining as that little boys love interest. It's also nice to see Gutts get more friends. I think if Muira makes a chapter where Gutts saves those kids batman/father style I'mma HNNNNNG


----------



## lucid1 (Oct 15, 2012)

next chapter in ten days time? unfathomable


----------



## Xnr (Oct 15, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> next chapter in ten days time? unfathomable



Quite normal actually. We get 2-3 chapters fortnightly a few times a year. How this manga will finish before the mangaka is long dead is absolutely beyond me though.


----------



## OS (Oct 15, 2012)

Especially considering he does the manga all by himself.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2012)

Isma better join the group. We need some whale tail.


----------



## Bender (Oct 16, 2012)

^

Agreed. I love the idea of their being another Badass adorable like Scherieke in Gut's party.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 16, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> next chapter in ten days time? unfathomable


Source?

No that I'm complaining but isn't Berserk a monthly manga so why would we get another one so soon?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Source?
> 
> No that I'm complaining but isn't Berserk a monthly manga so why would we get another one so soon?



Read the fucking chapter.

And no, Berserk was never a monthly manga.


----------



## Magic (Oct 16, 2012)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Agreed. I love the idea of their being another Badass adorable like Scherieke in Gut's party.



She will probably have some siren songs or some shit. Maybe help guts focus in his berserk armor ?


----------



## wowfel (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait I am confused who the fuck is that kid it can't be gut's son because griffith took over its body. Im need someone to explain this shit chapter was really good had nice artwork as usual.Berserk is back I am so happy thank god the sea god arc is over it was dragging on for too long.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 16, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Isma better join the group. We need some whale tail.



of course we get some beastiality going on. Manga got pretty much everything else.


----------



## yo586 (Oct 16, 2012)

wowfel said:


> Wait I am confused who the fuck is that kid it can't be gut's son because griffith took over its body. Im need someone to explain this shit chapter was really good had nice artwork as usual.Berserk is back I am so happy thank god the sea god arc is over it was dragging on for too long.



It isn't known yet.  But its most likely Gutt's/Caska's son in astral form.  He doesn't have a body (well, Griffith has it) so he can only show up on full moon days.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 18, 2012)

Good chapter. Thank Odin that horrific Sea God shit is done with. Every chapter since that sea battle with pirates was drowning me. Also, yeah, Berserk is not gonna get finished.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 18, 2012)

the second movie is out already?


----------



## maltyy (Oct 19, 2012)

There was a lot of fluff in this chapter. Most of the chapter was just a recap of Gutts' present state, and only the last few pages showed us something new and interesting concerning the kid. Still, not a bad chapter.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 19, 2012)

Shozan said:


> the second movie is out already?



You mean the English sub? I don't know, it should be out soon since the DVD came out in Japan a while back if I'm not mistaken.

And not sure if anyone has seen this yet, but I swear there is a bunch of new clips that I haven't seen before. Ones stood out for me were:

Ubik making his appearance (2:34)
SK (2:41) 
Guts screaming in agony? (2:46)
SK fight with Zodd (2:48 & 2:52)
Birth of Femto (2:53)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hco6TuwMV4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oceania (Oct 20, 2012)

sooooo is it close to the new chapter? maybe?


----------



## Pagatcha (Oct 23, 2012)

The second movie is better than the first. I watched that in a cinema, and fights were great, especially Guts vs 100 men, it was like an AMV!
also sex scene (griffith) was very well animated 0_0
cant' wait for the third film, trailer looks dark and epic


----------



## Psi Factor (Oct 23, 2012)

^Do we have a raw available for download?


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2012)

^

The Japanese DVD isn't due until December 5th, going by what I've read anyway.

So unless there's been any leaks - or a really good cam rip - I don't think there's any raw version available yet.


----------



## Bender (Oct 24, 2012)

I love the shit out of of the Berserk eng dub voice actors. pek pek Hate the shit out of the announcer in the trailer.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm. Wasn't expecting a shift away from Guts and co. A change might feel abrupt to some, but I think it was necessary here.

Good to see Rickert again and other characters we haven't seen in a long time. Griffith might just be right around the corner. :amazed

And was that a giant chicken?


----------



## Magic (Oct 24, 2012)

This chapter is just beautiful


----------



## Oceania (Oct 25, 2012)

Giant chicken ehh.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Oct 25, 2012)

Irvine's apostle form is truly a feast for the eyes and it seems he's dealing with a cockatrice with bad breath...


----------



## James (Oct 25, 2012)

Aaaand no new chapter date at the end. Oh well.


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2012)

fk, so what these 2 chapters and then it's the end of the year?


----------



## Markness (Oct 25, 2012)

Seeing the trolls at the beginning made me cringe a little since I wasn't expecting to see them but that faded when Rickert and Erica appeared in the back of the wagon they were about to pillage and downed some of them. I've always wondered what happened to them after we last saw them but it's good to see that they are still alive. I wonder if they were heading towards Falconia considering the Band of the Hawk's presence. Since Rickert doesn't share Guts' hatred for Griffith, I also wonder if he might join the new Band. Irvine's battle with the cockatrice is bound to be epic.


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2012)

lol that chicken reminds me of Mega Ultra Chicken from Aqua Teen Hunger Force. 

Will Rickert go to Griffith's side? Or will he give him a "Reason you suck speech"?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 25, 2012)

Best chapter since the events atop Ganishka's summit, and I haven't even read the dialogue yet.

And shit, Erica ftw. 

The Sea God ''arc'' was able to maintain its quality through Miura's unparalleled artwork and the exploration of interesting folklore, but _this_ right here is the Berserk I've come to worship.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 25, 2012)

is a scan out somewhere already or can you all read japanese? XD


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 25, 2012)

I was expecting Griffith this chapter, but the fact he isn't part of a BotH sortie suggests that he's taken up his position as Supreme Ruler (or something, idk ) in Falconia.

Knowing Miura, that throne is going to be spectacular. A throne befitting a pimp.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 25, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> is a scan out somewhere already or can you all read japanese? XD



They probably based this from the raw.... I guess.  I was not also able to find any translated chapter yet. I have checked this on bakaupdates as well as on Evil Genius site.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 25, 2012)

That chapter looks fucking glorius 

Also good to finally see Rickert again


----------



## ostrich (Oct 25, 2012)

This chapter looks a bit disappointing for me. Maybe it's a cultural thing, but a giant chicken that blows (a little pun there), doesn't reach out to me much.

Not to be all negative, remember that guy Mozgus and that torture chamber he had?

I don't know if anyone posted about this or any of you guys will find it interesting but when I saw the page with the torture chamber I thought to myself, "Pfft, very nice drawings but most of these torture devices are just something made up, pins and needles drawn to look terrifying and nothing more."

How wrong I was... 

At a second glance I recognised the infamous Judas cradle so I decided to look up  the rest of the devices to see how many were made up. If I remember correctly, it turned out to be... none. They were all torture devices that were actually used during the inquisition. You can look them up .

And a link to one of the pages with the torture chamber 

Ch.211     Page 52

There are a few more pages with the chamber, I remember even finding the pear of anguish in one of them, a gruesome little thing.

So, knowing how meticulous and creative Miura can be, a giant chicken is somewhat lackluster.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 25, 2012)

^No shit, Sherlock  

Also, giant chicken is a cockatrice. 

When Miura introduced all sorts of magic monsters, this is nothing new, out of the ordinary or even disappointing. No matter how much I disapprove of this much magic, a cockatrice is just the same thing as if a dragon or an elf showed up, which they have.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 25, 2012)

ostrich said:


> This chapter looks a bit disappointing for me. Maybe it's a cultural thing, but a giant chicken that blows (a little pun there), doesn't reach out to me much.
> 
> Not to be all negative, remember that guy Mozgus and that torture chamber he had?
> 
> ...



I honestly feel (and I stick by this 100%) that that particular part of the arc (also including the mass pagan orgy at the end of vol.18) was worse than the Eclipse for sheer brutality and degrading vileness.

The Eclipse was depressing and a big mind fuck for so many reasons; characters who you came to warm to died horrible deaths (Pippin ) and Guts is subjected to mental torture on the most profound of levels. 

But seeing innocent women having their boobs twisted and torn apart with torture devices... yeah, that shit hits me harder than mass human slaughter by demons. 

Mozgus is so much worse than Griffith it's not even funny. 

As for the chicken thingy, well, I remember there was a chicken-like apostle in the Eclipse, chasing after Casca and Judeau on horseback. It looked like a bald Xmas turkey from what I remember. 

But at least it's something different and unusual for Miura to "try" out.

I have a feeling that later arcs are going to get very bloody, possibly even with characters being killed off.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 25, 2012)

c'mon! Mozgus was cool as fuck!


----------



## ostrich (Oct 25, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> ^No shit, Sherlock
> 
> Also, giant chicken is a cockatrice.
> 
> When Miura introduced all sorts of magic monsters, this is nothing new, out of the ordinary or even disappointing. No matter how much I disapprove of this much magic, a cockatrice is just the same thing as if a dragon or an elf showed up, which they have.



I blushed, quite a bit of ignorance in my post. 

Even though I knew of a couple of those nasty torture devices I naively assumed Mr. Miura would eventually slack off and put some things in there just to give the drawing a feeling of completeness. Shows how little I know of medieval times and Mr. Miura...
He really doesn't do a half assed job, does he? 

PS And about the giant chicken actually being a cockatrice. Should have learned from my previous wrong assumptions and kept my mouth shut...





Takamura Bear said:


> I honestly feel (and I stick by this 100%) that that particular part of the arc (also including the mass pagan orgy at the end of vol.18) was worse than the Eclipse for sheer brutality and degrading vileness.
> 
> The Eclipse was depressing and a big mind fuck for so many reasons; characters who you came to warm to died horrible deaths (Pippin ) and Guts is subjected to mental torture on the most profound of levels.
> 
> But seeing innocent women having their boobs twisted and torn apart with torture devices... yeah, that shit hits me harder than mass human slaughter by demons.



Interesting how a lot of people find that part more disturbing considering (entirely from the fictional point of view otherwise this sentence could be self explanatory) it's in a way based on historical events. Take into account the metaphysics of the Berserk world, the Idea of evil, demons etc. and what strikes out as the most horrific? The boob twisting and people being torn apart, deeds that were commited by people, deeds that aren't  mere fiction. Raises a couple very funky questions 
We fabricate beings of pure evil, have them commit atrocities and still they fall behind us and what we do 



> As for the chicken thingy, well, I remember there was a chicken-like apostle in the Eclipse, chasing after Casca and Judeau on horseback. It looked like* a bald Xmas turkey* from what I remember.


----------



## Magic (Oct 26, 2012)

What we do.....
some humans did?

hmmm I suppose without my modern wisdom and education I could torture people in vile ways...


----------



## Shrike (Oct 26, 2012)

There were so many methods of torture invented that hardly any writer could top them with his imagination. No demons in fiction will top that.

@ostrich - Don't sweat it bro, I just know a lot about Medieval shit because I found it real interesting.


----------



## David (Nov 2, 2012)

So we're about to finally reach the Land of Elves after some years of terrible Sea God filler... then Miura gives us a Guts flashback... then Irvine vs. a giant chicken.

Yes I'm mad.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey.  Maybe God-Emperor Griffith likes a little KFC.


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 2, 2012)

no translation of a chapter that came out a week ago?


----------



## Kanki (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting into this as everyone keeps telling me it's amazing. Could someone give me a brief summary of what it's about?

Also, I usually start with the anime and move on to the manga but I've been told not to do that with Beserk...any reason for that?

Cheers.


----------



## Vega Sarion (Nov 3, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I'm thinking of getting into this as everyone keeps telling me it's amazing. Could someone give me a brief summary of what it's about?
> 
> Also, I usually start with the anime and move on to the manga but I've been told not to do that with Beserk...any reason for that?
> 
> Cheers.


Just read it and form your own opinion. You really don't want any spoilers/hint of what's to come as you read. Trust me. The less I know about a new story coming in the better. I want to get that genuine first experience without anything other than a vague its good or it's not good altering my judgement prematurely

As for the second question, the anime series only adapted a small fraction of the still ongoing source material. The movies that are currently being released are going a better job of it, but it will be a while before they're all fan-subbed/dubbed whatever your preference.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 3, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I'm thinking of getting into this as everyone keeps telling me it's amazing. Could someone give me a brief summary of what it's about?
> 
> Also, I usually start with the anime and move on to the manga but I've been told not to do that with Beserk...any reason for that?
> 
> Cheers.



manga first. 

also, any info when evil genius will release 332?


----------



## Litho (Nov 3, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I'm thinking of getting into this as everyone keeps telling me it's amazing. Could someone give me a brief summary of what it's about?
> 
> Also, I usually start with the anime and move on to the manga but I've been told not to do that with Beserk...any reason for that?
> 
> Cheers.



Ignore the anime. Start reading and don't stop until you read volume 13. Then take a short break. Then continue reading.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 3, 2012)

Litho said:


> Ignore the anime. Start reading and don't stop until you read volume 13. Then take a short break. Then continue reading.



he should better read 1 chapter a day since this manga will take another 5 10 or more years to finish.


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> I'm thinking of getting into this as everyone keeps telling me it's amazing. Could someone give me a brief summary of what it's about?
> 
> Also, I usually start with the anime and move on to the manga but I've been told not to do that with Beserk...any reason for that?
> 
> Cheers.



I watched the anime first. A lot of people here probably did.

The issue is that the anime skips almost the entirety of the series' first story arc ("The Black Swordsman" arc) and cuts out pretty much an entire volume+ of the "Golden Age" arc (which is the main arc the anime covers).

In other words, it's not a situation where you can just "pick up where the anime left off" when you go to read the manga. You will be missing out on chunks of the storyline. So you need to read the whole manga from scratch if you want the whole thing.

*Brief description of Berserk:* An epic dark-fantasy series centred on the swordsman character of Guts. The setting is a roughly analogous to the Middle-Ages, except with demons/spiritual creatures. The series follows Guts' many struggles in this world, with many cruel twists of fate taking his journey in increasingly more dangerous directions. Guts has one primary goal...which will be very clear to you when watching the series. His motivation to complete this goal will also be very clear.

You will witness horrors. That is Berserk.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 3, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 3, 2012)

James said:


> You will witness horrors. That is Berserk.



You forgot to mention the rape. That is the heart of Berserk.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

Berserk chapter 332 finally translated!

Ch.138

Feast your eyes.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't mind rereading shit, you will not enjoy the anime as much if you read it first. Get the soundtracks if you don't end up watching.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2012)

Chapter out:

CAW CAW.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 7, 2012)

The *COCK*-atrice?



Seeing Rickert again?



Seeing Irvine save the day?



This chapter.

*10/10.* ​


----------



## Fayrra (Nov 7, 2012)

FUCK YEAH! I _love_ chickens.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 7, 2012)

that is some dangerous chicken XD New material for ma nightmares


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm wondering if we'll get to see the Apostle's side of things some.  Irvine, along with Zodd, seems to be the only Apostle who's been portrayed in a quasi-sympathetic light.  Rickert is going to be an interesting thing to throw into the mix


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 7, 2012)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Irvine, along with Zodd, seems to be the only Apostle who's been portrayed in a quasi-sympathetic light.



Don't forget about the Moonlight Knight, Locus! He's the most humble and polite of the demons. 



Honestly, I love the way Miura can portray some of the elite Apostles as horrific monstrosities, yet at the same time show them as compassionate creatures towards humans.

In the later arcs, obviously.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2012)

**Next chapter date: 'till next time. Space CAWboy.**


----------



## wowfel (Nov 8, 2012)

Epic chapter it is so refreshing to see rodrick and erica also IRVINE fuck yeah so badass I can't wait for next chapter this is what I was hoping for the whole time to see how the humans live with these creatures etc...

Also hopefully we get to see that giant his design is fucking cool, what I love about this chapter is the world building and how these magical creatures interact with the humans.


----------



## Phertt (Nov 8, 2012)

It's nice to see the focus shift again following the sea god arc.



Takamura Bear said:


> Honestly, I love the way Miura can portray some of the elite Apostles as horrific monstrosities, yet at the same time show them as compassionate creatures towards humans.
> 
> In the later arcs, obviously.


Exactly. I think this duality is a large part of why I find the characters in Berserk so appealing, especially the bad guys.


----------



## Bender (Nov 8, 2012)

Cockatrice


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2012)

cock-block-artice 

i bet this is the end of the year chapter


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Don't forget about the Moonlight Knight, Locus! He's the most humble and polite of the demons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love his Apostle form, looks straight out of a science fiction series.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> Don't forget about the Moonlight Knight, Locus! He's the most humble and polite of the demons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's no coincidence I think that some of the stronger Apostles, were really not very reprehensible human beings to begin with.  If you look at things as a whole, even the Count was once a man who loved his wife and daughter--which made his despair that much stronger (Though I will note, that the Count did redeem himself in a fashion when it mattered).

Even Roshinu wasn't that reprehensible to begin with.  Her parents were abusive, and enablers of abuse.  What could Irving have sacrificed?  Friends, Family?  I'm guessing that he sacrificed a child--given how he behaved towards the seer girl.


----------



## KnightGhost (Nov 10, 2012)

Will it take just as long to start getting chapters again.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 10, 2012)

Locus. 

This guy is the shit for me. The scene where Ganishka throws waves of Daka against Locus' lancers is jaw-dropping artistically. I'd love for some more exposition of this guy in the society Griffith is creating. 

Tbh, Miura has done a solid job on all of the Neo BOTH Apostles (and Rakshas).


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Would be cool if towards the end of the series some of the more good-hearted apostles betray the god hand and side with guts at the last minute. maybe even someone like zodd, who might begin to see griffith as someone who's just toying with this world for his own amusement/self-aggrandizement and decides to help break the cycle of apostles and free the world of monsters


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't see Guts winning against Griffith with the current squad. I mean, he just fought Grunbeld with Berserk armor and we all know how hard was for him. Then we have Locus, Irvine and Zodd, and that's just the high ranks. The army have ten thousands of demons and humans (maybe millions combined).

Even with SK on his side, right now I can't see Guts winning. Miura needs to add some firepower in the next few arcs to Guts party.


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 10, 2012)

don't forget skull knight


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> don't forget skull knight



I said even with SK on his side!


----------



## Markness (Nov 11, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> Would be cool if towards the end of the series some of the more good-hearted apostles betray the god hand and side with guts at the last minute. maybe even someone like zodd, who might begin to see griffith as someone who's just toying with this world for his own amusement/self-aggrandizement and decides to help break the cycle of apostles and free the world of monsters



I'm keen on this idea as well. The fact Zodd has helped out Guts before makes me think something like the scenario above will happen.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't see the Apostles going against Griffith, at least not without some serious development first. As explained by Ganishka, Griffith is _God_ to them. He is a walking God who has descended from the heavens, and like sheep they flock to their shepherd. This is akin to Jesus _physically_ descending from Heaven for devout Christians. Ganishka was the only Apostle we know of who didn't initially serve Griffith, and this can possibly be explained by his status and upbringing as Emperor of a colossal empire. But even Ganishka was reduced to an awestruck peasant on his knees, completely worthless before Griffith.

Zodd helping Guts doesn't necessarily go against Griffith. It was more a case of finding a common goal. And when Guts did mention Griffith on the docks, Zodd was ready to fuck his shit up straight away.


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Shozan said:


> I said even with SK on his side!



sorry i didn't even read your post properly


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2012)

Another break 

I wonder if Miura really does work on Berserk all the time?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought it was a well known fact that he spends his time playing games rather than work on the manga


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 11, 2012)

The Space Cowboy said:


> It's no coincidence I think that some of the stronger Apostles, were really not very reprehensible human beings to begin with.  If you look at things as a whole, even the Count was once a man who loved his wife and daughter--which made his despair that much stronger (Though I will note, that the Count did redeem himself in a fashion when it mattered).
> 
> Even Roshinu wasn't that reprehensible to begin with. Her parents were abusive, and enablers of abuse.  What could Irving have sacrificed?  Friends, Family?  I'm guessing that he sacrificed a child--given how he behaved towards the seer girl.



This is one of the most fascinating aspects of the series, and one that often gets under-looked by many in favor of other elements.

You become so entwined with these wonderful beasts and the subtle characteristics of their personality, that you sometimes forget that they were once flawed humans and their despair led to them sacrificing something close to them in order to reach that stage.

As for Irvine, he seems to have once been a hunter of some sorts, based on his comments on how he used to spend time alone in the wild. It's interesting that he distances himself away from the other Hawk members when not in battle, but he can open up and talk with Sonia. Their big brother relationship is just charming. 

I find Grunbeld an interesting one as well. His beastly appearance would suggest he is a violent warmonger, but he is very prideful being and even questioned his orders to attack an old lady (Flora) with so many troops. I have no idea what he could have sacrificed, though. A pet dragon too out of the ordinary? 

I don't know if Miura will bother writing out back-stories for Locus and co, but the prospect of seeing more of the Apostles develop and interact with Griffith and the humans is exciting to me. 

Honestly, I wouldn't give a darn if the story didn't progress at all for a while.

Everyone may find the Golden Age to be unsurpassed, but the dynamics of the characters and the world itself are far, far more interesting and have greater potential post eclipse.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 12, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I thought it was a well known fact that he spends his time playing games rather than work on the manga



Which games? What's his screen name?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 12, 2012)

Idolmaster. Though fans tend to exaggerate how obsess he is with it.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah too bad it's not an MMO so I stalk... err meet up with him.
Idolmaster eh?
His young girls are the cutest in any manga imo (Schierke, the merrow girl, and that village girl that has a bee-demon for a friend) so it has been to our benefit!

Speaking of young girls, Guts's current companions are so young and fragile... I hope they don't all die in a horrible massacre like his last ones did.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't think Guts can handle another massacre


----------



## Markness (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, I don't want to see them get slaughtered. They've been fleshed out pretty well and have impacted the story in their own ways so it would be a waste for them to end up as apostle food.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2012)

I dunno, all of his current companions are totally uninteresting and flat out filler for me. After so many chapters, they do nothing for me. I just feel like they don't belong there. Maybe because I hate kid protagonists, but Farneze was also far more interesting when she was a psycho fanatic.

Then again, the setup right now is that the party goes on a journey and becomes more powerful by getting magical items and shit, which I strongly dislike, so there is that, too. I have read/watched too many of that crap to even imagine to like it seeing it in such a high quality work such as Berserk.

Also, I dunno who believes that Miura works on Berserk all the time. I mean, common. It would be at the very least one chapter a month, but it would actually be more than that if he worked his old (old old) schedule. Now waiting for some dork to come here being all OMG do u lyke know how hard it iz to keap up with so much detail OMG.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 14, 2012)

Faking love this manga!


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 14, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> I dunno, all of his current companions are totally uninteresting and flat out filler for me. After so many chapters, they do nothing for me. I just feel like they don't belong there. Maybe because I hate kid protagonists, but Farneze was also far more interesting when she was a psycho fanatic.
> 
> Then again, the setup right now is that the party goes on a journey and becomes more powerful by getting magical items and shit, which I strongly dislike, so there is that, too. I have read/watched too many of that crap to even imagine to like it seeing it in such a high quality work such as Berserk.
> 
> Also, I dunno who believes that Miura works on Berserk all the time. I mean, common. It would be at the very least one chapter a month, but it would actually be more than that if he worked his old (old old) schedule. Now waiting for some dork to come here being all OMG do u lyke know how hard it iz to keap up with so much detail OMG.



I see what you mean, but I welcome the change of pace for now. Because it was really bothering me that we have this really one-sided universe where the only supernatural force are evil. If the god of Farneze's religion is false, then why are these God Hands real? So this current section is to show that there are other forces (the force of nature) in the world too, and they have been helping Guts all along.

As good a fighter as Guts is, it would be very unrealistic for him to take down the God Hand as a lone human, or even a human with an army behind him (remember how well that turned out lol).

So Guts needs this for survival, and we need this for a believable universe. I do wish there weren't so many children though. I keep expecting one of them to get stabbed and just fall down dead any moment. I don't know why Guts hasn't chased them out of his party for their own safety yet. A bit irresponsible of him? And yes Farneze was a great psycho fanatic :lol


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 14, 2012)

Guts' merry gang have been much better developed than the original Hawks I've always thought, but excluding Serpico, I'd rather take Judeau, Corkus and a sane Casca over these guys any day. Farnese has been fleshed out extensively, and I think she's a great character to boot, but she hasn't grabbed my attention for a while as others have also mentioned.

The biggest issue, and it isn't a particularly big thing in general tbh, would be Schierke. Because Miura insists on high-level characterisation, _a lot_ of time and effort was spent on crafting her. I felt like it caused the last arc to drag in places, and would rather have it spent on other characters. But that's just subjective.

Berserk gradually including more and more High Fantasy elements was inevitable given the underlying supernatural premise in the Black Swordsman and Golden Age arcs... imo. Whether or not you like the implementation of a comprehensive magic system during the Millennium Falcon arc, you can't deny that it blows most other manga's magic systems out of the water in terms of detail and presentation. 

If you’re a big fan of High Fantasy aspects, like magic and the associated tropes, you’ll love the stuff involving Flora’s mansion. And if not, then there’s all-out war between Griffith and Ganishka and a timely appearance by Slan following it up.


----------



## Shiyojin (Nov 14, 2012)

I have started reading this manga today, just finished volume 4. So i'm almost at the end of the Golden Age arc and man, saying this manga is brutal doesn't even cut it. It's just not gore and action but a great story aswell. Some great, great character development for Guts thus far. Hopefully it keeps being this good, i'm not doubting it atm.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2012)

I LOVE discussing Berserk. 



Bontakun said:


> I see what you mean, but I welcome the change of pace for now. Because it was really bothering me that we have this really one-sided universe where the only supernatural force are evil. If the god of Farneze's religion is false, then why are these God Hands real? So this current section is to show that there are other forces (the force of nature) in the world too, and they have been helping Guts all along.



But Miura did think of the god to be evil. An Idea of Evil. It is true that he omitted that chapter in the volume release, but still. There are no good God Hand members, basically. I am not saying the manga's colors are black and white, far from it, but the God Hand are simply evil because of how they became the God Hand.



Bontakun said:


> As good a fighter as Guts is, it would be very unrealistic for him to take down the God Hand as a lone human, or even a human with an army behind him (remember how well that turned out lol).



And still, he is fighting on as a human. True, he got the Batman suit now, but that just makes him cheaper in my book. I can understand if you and everyone else love it, I just strongly dislike that course of the story. The reason why I got attached to Guts so is just because he was a random human who goes around hunting demons until he either kills Griffith or dies. I said it once before, some time ago, but I would have actually preferred if Guts died a simple human on his mad quest. Think about it this way : what if Guts kills Griffith even with an army of kids and magic weapons? Would you find that believable? Would you find it good writing? Sure you wouldn't. Miura is special, but I just can't see where is he going with the current storyline.



Bontakun said:


> So Guts needs this for survival, and we need this for a believable universe. I do wish there weren't so many children though. I keep expecting one of them to get stabbed and just fall down dead any moment. I don't know why Guts hasn't chased them out of his party for their own safety yet. A bit irresponsible of him? And yes Farneze was a great psycho fanatic :lol



Kids remind of me Shounen mangas and their protagonists. They have no place in a work such as Berserk. It is simple really : the Band of the Hawk were hardened veterans, and they would die to a group of several Apostles such as Wyald. Why should a random inexperienced kid fare better? And Griffith has an army of those Apostles. See where am I going with this?



Jon Stark said:


> Guts' merry gang have been much better developed than the original Hawks I've always thought, but excluding Serpico, I'd rather take Judeau, Corkus and a sane Casca over these guys any day. Farnese has been fleshed out extensively, and I think she's a great character to boot, but she hasn't grabbed my attention for a while as others have also mentioned.



I don't know about them being better developed. I mean, sure, they got much more screen time and whatnot, but see it in this light - let's take Corkus as an example (but really, any Hawk would do fine) : the guy was a bandit early in his life, lived somewhat miserably with no morals whatsoever. He meets Griffith and becomes a Hawk. He is a coward at heart, but still makes to the place of the main people who follow Griffith. He has beef with Guts because he hats the special treatment he enjoys. Then, when the Haws get famous, he gets rich, and all of his dreams are there in front of him. They all come crashing down when Griffith is captured, and he despairs, but doesn't give up nor blames Guts (in this particular moment, his characterization is shining, as well as in one scene where he shoo's a beggar away from him, because he worked his ass to become a lord). He dies in the Eclipse. What he wanted of life was recognition, money and women. He got to die in the hands of a... female. Somewhat ironic but also fitting.

His character kind of seems round, don't you agree? Most of the Hawks are like that. Judeau had awesome characterization with much, much less screen time then any of the new kids. 

Check out Isidoro on the other hand. A random kid who admires Guts and gets a magic dagger from a forest witch. Fights magic monsters without any fear and throws bombs at them. Kinda unrealistic and clumsy focus, if you ask me. Thus, he reminds me of Shounen heroes, which in turn irritate me. I just cannot connect to his character at all counting everything I have seen in this manga beforehand.

Then again, I could be biased (and probably am because I really find this kind of magic boring and overused), and if you didn't agree with me I'd understand. We already talked about it here; there are some people who are Golden Age people and others who are Millenium Falcon people.



Jon Stark said:


> The biggest issue, and it isn't a particularly big thing in general tbh, would be Schierke. Because Miura insists on high-level characterisation, _a lot_ of time and effort was spent on crafting her. I felt like it caused the last arc to drag in places, and would rather have it spent on other characters. But that's just subjective.



I may dislike kids and dislike witches and fairies, but Schierke has had the best development bar Farneze. And even with all that, she is a random nobody to me. I just feel like that, dunno. A child witch who also admires Guts. Maybe someone likes her powers? I don't find magic in Berserk attractive at all, so I still can't connect to her character either way.



Jon Stark said:


> Berserk gradually including more and more High Fantasy elements was inevitable given the underlying supernatural premise in the Black Swordsman and Golden Age arcs... imo. Whether or not you like the implementation of a comprehensive magic system during the Millennium Falcon arc, you can't deny that it blows most other manga's magic systems out of the water in terms of detail and presentation.



You are right, but I still dislike the magic system. The reason being is that I found this manga amazing for everything but that. In the earlier volumes, magic was almost non-existent, and I liked that.

But I don't think it's wrong to like the current development; it's just me. I found depth in earlier Berserk which I just can't seem to find it nowadays.



Jon Stark said:


> If you’re a big fan of High Fantasy aspects, like magic and the associated tropes, you’ll love the stuff involving Flora’s mansion. And if not, then there’s all-out war between Griffith and Ganishka and a timely appearance by Slan following it up.



I strongly dislike High Fantasy and lean a lot toward Low and Dark Fantasy. I wouldn't like Berserk to turn into some HF DnD adventure, and sadly, it is turning towards it. I mean, it was going toward that for a long time now.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 15, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Think about it this way : what if Guts kills Griffith even with an army of kids and magic weapons? Would you find that believable? Would you find it good writing? Sure you wouldn't. Miura is special, but I just can't see where is he going with the current storyline.
> 
> I strongly dislike High Fantasy and lean a lot toward Low and Dark Fantasy. I wouldn't like Berserk to turn into some HF DnD adventure, and sadly, it is turning towards it. I mean, it was going toward that for a long time now.



I really don't think this is the direction Miura will take. Even with the combined power of the group and Guts' armor, they get horribly stomped by Griffith and his legion of apostles. The downfall of Griffith will come from the collapse of the foundations within his empire and, as much as I don't like the idea, Guts obtaining god power.

As for the fantasy side of things, I personally think it's alright to delve into different territories within a story, which in this case Miura has touched upon a variety of ranges (e.g high and dark fantasy) within the genre itself.

It's showcases his range not just as a writer, but also as an artist and gives him more source material to showcase the depth of his monster talents. The way I look at it is that it's a case of defining a balance - too much emphasis on one theme/aspect (e.g black/white) can often lead to eventual staleness in a story. The fact that he can depict horrible murder and rape in one volume, and yet be able to draw cute and cuddly creatures in another showcases his amazing range.

The dark aspect of the manga still exists, it's just that Miura is just exploring different areas within the world of Berserk, which is definitely the nearest thing to diverse as you can get in a manga.

As a fantasy lover, I'm sure you'll have a jolly ol' time when we reach Elfheim and we're introduced to a plethora of wizards and elves. 

Although I'm very intrigued to see what Miura has in store for the direction of the manga with plans of a 'God Hand' arc.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2012)

still hoping there is a good god to give guts some help, but no evidence of that what so ever =[

Guts become a demon, sacrifice the kids.


----------



## Magic (Nov 15, 2012)

Arth7ur said:


> I'm curious as to what others think of it.



I see, that is deep and thought provoking. 

Are you a spam bot?


----------



## Shiyojin (Nov 18, 2012)

I have just finished Volume 13 and there are no words that can justify how great this manga is untill now. It can't be compared to anything else, holy shit.

I'm really interested why the Skull Knight is helping Guts, seems he is acting as a sort of mentor.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 18, 2012)

Shiyojin said:


> I have just finished Volume 13 and there are no words that can justify how great this manga is untill now. It can't be compared to anything else, holy shit.
> 
> I'm really interested why the Skull Knight is helping Guts, seems he is acting as a sort of mentor.



Read it slowly  YOu will hate reaching the latest chapter^^


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 18, 2012)

Fuark was going to check this manga out but it looks long 
What's it compare to?


----------



## Shiyojin (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> Read it slowly  YOu will hate reaching the latest chapter^^


I will, i just hope the quality keeps up


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2012)

Spike_Shrike said:


> And still, he is fighting on as a human. True, he got the Batman suit now, but that just makes him cheaper in my book. I can understand if you and everyone else love it, I just strongly dislike that course of the story. The reason why I got attached to Guts so is just because he was a random human who goes around hunting demons until he either kills Griffith or dies. I said it once before, some time ago, but I would have actually preferred if Guts died a simple human on his mad quest. Think about it this way : what if Guts kills Griffith even with an army of kids and magic weapons? Would you find that believable? Would you find it good writing? Sure you wouldn't. Miura is special, but I just can't see where is he going with the current storyline.



Guts struggling to remain human is a crucial part of this story. The Skull Knight seems to be what happened to a Guts like character who resorted to inhuman means to carry out his goal. As we already have a character who tried it, and seemingly the results were not overall great, we can assume that Guts will never give up his humanity. It should be noted that Guts did not get magical weapons like the others and that the armour is a crutch with consequences that may be left behind as the story goes on. 

Guts is going to have an army of allies which use magic against Griffith's apostle army. This only makes sense and fits into the world that has been created. 

It is not the answer to defeating Griffith but it is a way to challenge his far greater forces.




> Kids remind of me Shounen mangas and their protagonists. They have no place in a work such as Berserk. It is simple really : the Band of the Hawk were hardened veterans, and they would die to a group of several Apostles such as Wyald. Why should a random inexperienced kid fare better? And Griffith has an army of those Apostles. See where am I going with this?



I agree, I can deal with Schierke who is not normal human but Ishidoro feels out of place. Guts backstory does a good job at arguing why a human would be able to cope with these other beings but now we have a relatively normal child aiding him. It conflicts with the series so far. 

At the moment I'm imagining that we may see the years go by in Elfhelm and that by the time Guts and his crew return to face Griffith Ishidoro will a young man. One who unlike Guts battles with some wit and basic knowledge of magic.

These characters are in it for the long run so any complaints about their current character development as may be undeserved when we have yet to see Mirua's full plan with them. We should remember that the band of hawks was also very comic bookish with extremly young and good looking cast of characters. Not what was likely to be the case with real life mercenary groups. 




> Then again, I could be biased (and probably am because I really find this kind of magic boring and overused), and if you didn't agree with me I'd understand. We already talked about it here; there are some people who are Golden Age people and others who are Millenium Falcon people.



I'm not a big fan of magic stuff in general but I am a fan of fantasy, specifically when it is done in subtler ways. One of the most interesting aspects to me about Berserk has always been how it goes from a none fantasic work world into an increasingly fantastic one. I think it is what we were promised from the start with Berserk and gives it the feeling of being an epic and unlike most other manga.

It this stuff overused? I'm not sure what you mean. He is bringing classic fantasy elements into his world. The fact that we had so much happen before we entered this world of magic really makes the difference here.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 18, 2012)

Shiyojin said:


> I will, i just hope the quality keeps up



not really a spoiler but still


*Spoiler*: __ 



volume 13 is the best arc so far. you may consider volume 13 as the peak and last arc of part 1. volume 14+ is part 2. we're currently at volume 34 and it's still in the exposition of part 2. volume 35 will pbbly start with the action.


----------



## Nanja (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably discussed but

Do people actually think Caska will get healed and then have a happy reunion with her lover?

I doubt it... bad end for her imo.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 19, 2012)

I think trying to heal her will end up pretty bad but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Bontakun (Nov 19, 2012)

What kind of spoiler of a trailer is that?! That's the whole damn golden age right there


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2012)

Going to be outstanding. When is the second film watchable?

Also, when are they released on DVD?


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2012)

second film comes out like december 2nd on dvd so we will have it around then raw or whatever, eventually....


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 19, 2012)

still not sold on that cgi. seems like high budget japanese animation peaked around ten years ago with the likes of vampire hunter d, end of evangelion, jin-roh, etc. 

i wish we could get an episodic anime series with proper animation


----------



## Jinro (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks great, but fuck, I don't want to see Caska being raped in CG. SO PAINFUL. Griffith is such a monster.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 19, 2012)

Remember right before the eclipse, Zodd was in this rapist monster form with a penis-tongue sticking out of his lower mouth, attempting to rape Caska. Will THAT be in the movie?!


----------



## Nanja (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't remember that, is there a scan of it? I thought Zodd was outside the eclipse fighting SkullKnight.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 19, 2012)

He says right before the eclipse and he means Wyald not Zodd.


----------



## Nanja (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, Wyald. Yeah I was thinking that I didn't even remember Zodd showing up before the eclipse, since he killed Wyald.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 19, 2012)

Right it's not Zodd it's another demon, Wyald. Long time since I read this part.
Ch.216


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 22, 2012)

So... do you think Guts is a bad father? He keeps telling his son to go away.

And what kind of role do you think his son will play in story?


----------



## Kronin (Nov 23, 2012)

With the exception of Caska's mind state, the demon child is the concrete evidence for Guts of the terrible act happened to the girl, and in general of the same Eclypse. The child surely has no fault and Guts acted bad with this behavior, but anyway is pretty understandable how he didn't wish his presence (also if at least now he don't hate him, like seen during the night on the beach next Vritanis where he though about his whereabouts).

According to me the moonlight child (that I think to be Guts' and Caska's son and not the avatar of the king of the elves) will be fundamnetal to destroy Griffith in the end. Probably there is now way to defeat him in his current state if not creating a sort of weakness: the existence of the child's feelings inside him IMO will be exactly the first step for it.


----------



## David (Dec 3, 2012)

So I've waited a while.  I the 1st Berserk movie out on stream yet?


----------



## Magic (Dec 3, 2012)

David said:


> So I've waited a while.  I the 1st Berserk movie out on stream yet?



Probably....most likely. Search youtube, think I saw it on there last.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2012)

Guess what, everyone. Berserk 333 will arrive on 12/28!
No.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 13, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Guess what, everyone. Berserk 333 will arrive on 12/28!
> No.



Awseome, can't wait.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2012)

Holy shit, wait was short this time.

Sweet. I wish to know if they're going to have a giant Cockatrice roast next chapter or not.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2012)

The movie is on Goodanime.net right now.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> The movie is on Goodanime.net right now.


Berserk Ougon Jidaihen II: Doldrey Kouryaku            (Raw)








thank you


----------



## Misao (Dec 13, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> The movie is on Goodanime.net right now.



It's Raw, correct?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 13, 2012)

we just need to wait for some subs and that's it!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't worry it won't take long.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Berserk Ougon Jidaihen II: Doldrey Kouryaku            (Raw)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 13, 2012)

Just skimming through the RAW, did they censor the nudity? Because I can't see any naughty bits at all. Just a bright light that covers everything. 

And I saw Puck in there, too! 

Looking at the preview for the third movie at the end there, I think it's safe to say it will be just mind blowing.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 13, 2012)

^The raws are from the Chinese release of the movie which was censored the actual Japanese relase is uncensored.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 13, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Guess what, everyone. Berserk 333 will arrive on 12/28!
> No.



Best news I've heard all week. Because of where the story is now, I think that no matter which region Miura focuses on, the upcoming developments will be some of the best _Berserk_ we've seen in a while.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Best news I've heard all week. Because of where the story is now, I think that no matter which region Miura focuses on, the upcoming developments will be some of the best _Berserk_ we've seen in a while.



He could always stall the story with some bull shit 
possible


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Best news I've heard all week. Because of where the story is now, I think that no matter which region Miura focuses on, the upcoming developments will be some of the best _Berserk_ we've seen in a while.



Sweet shit


----------



## Forces (Dec 14, 2012)

Didn't expect the chapter to come out this soon, that's awesome


----------



## Nanja (Dec 14, 2012)

Kronin said:


> According to me the moonlight child (that I think to be Guts' and Caska's son and not the avatar of the king of the elves)



I always thought it would be an avatar. With the last chapter, I'm still leaning toward avatar but I don't fucking know. The idea that it is somehow related to their child makes sense but I never really bought it.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 14, 2012)

Nanja said:


> I always thought it would be an avatar. With the last chapter, I'm still leaning toward avatar but I don't fucking know. The idea that it is somehow related to their child makes sense but I never really bought it.



I never once thought it was an avatar, because Caska recognized him and hugged him right away. And he comes and goes suddenly like evil fetus baby did. I'm betting on Caska's maternal instincts on this one.

And why did Guts say "So that was you."?
Link removed

As if he know who this "you" is. He must be familiar with this kid eh?


----------



## Muk (Dec 14, 2012)

wait a chapter and the movie 
damn it must be already xmas


----------



## Nanja (Dec 14, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> I never once thought it was an avatar, because Caska recognized him and hugged him right away. And he comes and goes suddenly like evil fetus baby did. I'm betting on Caska's maternal instincts on this one.
> 
> And why did Guts say "So that was you."?
> Ch. 175
> ...



It could just be that Caska sees the child and it triggers her maternal instincts. It doesn't actually mean it is her child though. But yes, you could interpret it as a hint. That is part of why I think that theory might be the direction in which the story actually goes. 

Ultimately... there really isn't anything to definitively say that. We never really get any clear idea of what happened to the child after the egg incident. We have speculation at most. This is why I never bought in to the idea that it is their kid and always went with the idea it was some kind of avatar, which is what Schierke also suggested. It could be that she was wrong but we'll see.

As for that page where Guts says 'So that was you?", I think that simply refers to him recognizing the one who showed up and helped him clam down.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 15, 2012)

Muk said:


> wait a chapter and the movie
> damn it must be already xmas



Hahaha, this. 

But Berserk is just awesome, epic, amazing, ... Best seinen there is.


----------



## Magic (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice sig bro.

milf


----------



## Ernie (Dec 15, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Nice sig bro.
> 
> milf



Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 15, 2012)

I disagree that the child can't be Guts' and Casca's child. Miura would be insulting our intelligence if the child turned out to be something else entirely, given the circumstances surrounding him and the importance of said child.

Plus the fact that his ethereal body started to take shape in the form of Griffith (at least his hair) just recently at least confirms a connection with the tainted baby used as a vessel during the reincarnation ceremony. 

And any idea when the second movie will be subbed? I need my early Xmas present.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 15, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Nice sig bro.
> 
> milf



JLH is now a milf? I feel old.


----------



## tom (Dec 17, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Berserk Ougon Jidaihen II: Doldrey Kouryaku            (Raw)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, can't believe they cut out the part where zodd lends guts his sword. Oh well.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 17, 2012)

Bontakun said:


> JLH is now a milf? I feel old.


She is 31 if I am correct. 9 years older then me. No problem. Bang 'er hardcore.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 17, 2012)

Takamura Bear said:


> I disagree that the child can't be Guts' and Casca's child. Miura would be insulting our intelligence if the child turned out to be something else entirely, given the circumstances surrounding him and the importance of said child.



I already mentioned this before.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 21, 2012)

Berserk movie is now subbed
Urahara > Aizen


----------



## Magic (Dec 21, 2012)

tom said:


> Damn, can't believe they cut out the part where zodd lends guts his sword. Oh well.



yeah was an epic scene too.....


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got done watching the second movie. Personally I thought it was much better than the first movie in almost in every aspect. 

Only thing it was missing - as others have mentioned above - were a few key scenes from the manga that probably wouldn't have made a huge difference to the film, but to long time fans it would have been appreciated that much more.

Still, they can only produce and animate so much content and are limited to  time considering it's a movie and not a series. If the first movie was a 7.5 out of 10, then this would get a solid 8-8.5/10 from me.

Also, for those that missed it: during the dance at the ball, just before the ladies question Guts, Farnese, Serpico and Azan can briefly be seen.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, they turned that ball to fanservice. Which I thought was shit. They made everyone dance all happy and shit. This is Berserk dammit. Not a teen drama show.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a DDL for the 2nd subbed movie?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 26, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Does anyone have a DDL for the 2nd subbed movie?



Ch.55


----------



## James (Dec 27, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, they turned that ball to fanservice. Which I thought was shit. They made everyone dance all happy and shit. This is Berserk dammit. Not a teen drama show.



The point was obvious.

They've skipped so much other character development for the main and supporting cast that they decided to use the ball to show the human side of them.

A moment of joy before the darkness and a way to shoehorn in a closeness between Caska and Guts after condensing so much of their other material.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 3, 2013)

Because it isn't a mainstream Shounen.

Same reason Vagabond is never translated these days.


----------



## Forces (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol fucktard is butthurt


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddw2g4tViuA[/YOUTUBE]

Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 11, 2013)

This week reread the whole manga. Just epic, brilliant, I love it. But what is also epic, is the lazyness from the writer, c'monn always that long waiting for the next chapters!! madmad


----------



## Forces (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddw2g4tViuA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Cocaine is a hell of a drug.



Or just Susumu Hirasawa a.k.a THE MAN is beyond fucking godlike


----------



## Shozan (Jan 11, 2013)

Rickert vs. Grunbeld now! make it happen Miura!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 11, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Rickert vs. Grunbeld now! make it happen Miura!



R2 Rickert solos with Lanza. 

Does anyone else really want to see another golden age like arc one day, only this time going all the way back to the era of King Gaiseric? That would be some seriously good shit on Miura's part. 

And, of course, what really happened at the Tower of Rebirth thousands of years ago after the descent of the four or five angels who destroyed the kingdom. I'm pretty sure Mozgus said a sacrifice was made by an imprisoned slave of the king during that time.


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 








The SK/Void conflict, and the mystery surrounding it, is one of the most intriguing plots in Berserk.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 12, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> R2 Rickert solos with Lanza.
> 
> Does anyone else really want to see another golden age like arc one day, only this time going all the way back to the era of King Gaiseric? That would be some seriously good shit on Miura's part.
> 
> ...



Some more exposition on Skull Knight and the other God Hands would be most welcome, as would be a swords-without-sorcery Golden Age type arc.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 12, 2013)

Still find it weird manga like Berserk and Vagabond are translated so slowly. They are the top of the current Seinen manga and yet they aren't deemed popular enough?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 12, 2013)

Some relatively more obscure seinens like Nozoki Ana or Aiki get more regular updates than Berserk. I don't even want to talk about Bastard, its that painful.


Its rather odd (and it occurs to me that I have STILL yet to read past the first ten chapters of Vinland Saga)


----------



## Ernie (Jan 12, 2013)

When is the next chapter coming out?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 12, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> That scene in particular wasn't just a random sex scene bearing no meaning - the reason Guts chose to kill that Monster in particular will become clear later on if you pay attention towards the end of volume 13.
> 
> Still the greatest opening in a manga ever.
> 
> Aye, the first two volumes of Berserk were not that spectacular. As soon as the God Hand appeared in volume 3, that was when things started to get interesting, to a point where I spotted the potential of the series instantly.



Indeed a very great opening and yes if you watch the end of volume 13 you'll notice someting interesting. 

But I do not agree with you that the first two volumes were not that spectaculair. Espiacially volume 2, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



with Vargas, was awesome. Also the end of the count, brilliantly done and drawn.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 12, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Indeed a very great opening and yes if you watch the end of volume 13 you'll notice someting interesting.
> 
> But I do not agree with you that the first two volumes were not that spectaculair. Espiacially volume 2,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Too lazy to hunt for clues. Can I get a manga link?


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2013)

is the chapter translated yet?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, time to read El Berserko in spanish, muchacho.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

Double spreads.

Double spreads everywhere.

But with a price.


----------



## root (Jan 12, 2013)

Alrighty, it's been a few months since I finished the retribution arc. I can't hold it off any longer, ima start on the hawk of the millenium empire arc. Right now!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 12, 2013)

root said:


> Alrighty, it's been a few months since I finished the retribution arc. I can't hold it off any longer, ima start on the hawk of the millenium empire arc. Right now!



Quite simply the most grand and epic of all arcs, IMO. Particularly the parts where the Kushan Empire faces off against the.... heh heh heh. 

You will have a blast reading it in chunks just as I did. 
Volume 34 is my favorite one. The last few chapters... holy shit!


----------



## Magic (Jan 12, 2013)

just epic ^


----------



## Bender (Jan 13, 2013)

Chapter 333 translated

in this position


----------



## Ernie (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep, however I love ALL volumes (simple because Berserk is awesome), volume 34 is the best. Last chapters, I was like 'da fak, bro'... Epic.

And I just love the current team arround Guts. And that elf with that kid, genius. xD

But question, is it normal that everytime the chapters come out so late? I mean Berserk is one of the Seinen boss mangas...


----------



## Ernie (Jan 13, 2013)

Bontakun, the clue is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that the monster that is killed at the first chapters by Guts is also the one who killed one of his 'friends' in volume 13 the end with the Hawk Clan Massacre.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 13, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Bontakun, the clue is
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. Good old revenge huh? Dat Guts


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 13, 2013)

Good chap but awfully short than the usual. I can't wait for the day when Guts tears down Griffiths kingdom he would have to take on the whole entire demon army and maybe a God Hand.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 13, 2013)

Griffith is a mothefakker, simple as that.

Latest chapter, okay. Not much happened...


----------



## lucid1 (Jan 13, 2013)

nice art this chapter. i like the ominous black sphere that sits behind the fortress, shows that there is dark shit at work behind falconia


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 13, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> he would have to take on the whole entire demon army and maybe a God Hand.



After femto manipulated time/space, I'm 102% sure guts will not be fighting any god hand in combat.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 13, 2013)

Question: How is the anime from Berserk? Does it follow the manga well, or? 

I only read the manga from it till so far...


----------



## Ernie (Jan 13, 2013)

Man... Berserk is drawn just perfectly... Incredible!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Jan 13, 2013)

I won't be content until I've laid eyes upon Griffith's ornate marble pimp-throne.


----------



## tanman (Jan 13, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> After femto manipulated time/space, I'm 102% sure guts will not be fighting any god hand in combat.



What do you think might be done instead?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 13, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Question: How is the anime from Berserk? Does it follow the manga well, or?
> 
> I only read the manga from it till so far...



The anime is inferior, but still worth a watch. I believe there were only 14 or so volumes at the time of release (1997) so they didn't have tons of content to work with. No Puck or SK. 

And it ends very abruptly during an important part in the eclipse. 

The music/soundtrack, however, is... simply fucking marvelous. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkYYYew8CUI[/YOUTUBE]



tanman said:


> What do you think might be done instead?



What does it say when Griffith sent an army of apostles to kill one little old witch in a forest? That the "absolute" and "untouchable" is in fact far from being invulnerable.

Imagine the danger a few wizards with as much potential as her could pose. 

That, or the child will play some part in the Hawk's downfall.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow I just started reading Berserk and I have to say its the greatest thing I've ever seen ever and I'm not even finished with the golden age arc yet.


----------



## gundampiece (Jan 13, 2013)

Berserk is the shit, plain and simple.

I'm confused about something: I always assumed Berserk would end with Guts killing The Idea of Evil but now I'm told it isn't canon, what's that about?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 13, 2013)

tanman said:


> What do you think might be done instead?



Having out of the box methods for dealing with them:

For example:



Takamura Bear said:


> That, or the child will play some part in the Hawk's downfall.







gundampiece said:


> I'm confused about something: I always assumed Berserk would end with Guts killing The Idea of Evil but now I'm told it isn't canon, what's that about?



Miura requested that the chapter be excluded from collections because he felt that it gave too much away at the time.

In the letter from the skullknight forums he later states that having an actual god in the manga limited the story and the idea of evil may not return: 





> *Can we have some more details on why Episode 83 was left out of the collected volume? Do you consider the events in the episode to be canon? Can we expect to see or hear from the Idea of Evil again before the end of the series?*
> 
> It’s because I wanted Berserk's world to be revealed just that far, not any more than that. The appearance of god in the manga conclusively determines its range. I thought that might limit the freedom of the story development.
> 
> I myself don’t know if the Idea of Evil will show up again in the manga or not.




As for the possibility of the idea of evil being killed...... >.>


----------



## gundampiece (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Well the idea of Guts beating Griffith who can pretty much reality warp on a planetary scale to a certain degree is pretty out there LOL.


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2013)

he's gonna do it after he's killed every other apostle
cause once his dragonslayer drinks all the apostle blood it'll be ready for killing griffith


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2013)

Muk said:


> he's gonna do it after he's killed every other apostle
> cause once his dragonslayer drinks all the apostle blood it'll be ready for killing griffith


you mean once he stabs it into his son....


----------



## auem (Jan 14, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Wow I just started reading Berserk and I have to say its the greatest thing I've ever seen ever and *I'm not even finished with the golden age arc yet*.



Brace for the shock at the end of it,in the Eclipse(i assume you know only as much as you read until now)....


i like the current chapter because so many double page spread....Miura's artwork always viewed best at large scale....


----------



## root (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, volume 24 sure is heavy on the exposition. I like Silke and the more fairy tale-like direction the Berserk world has taken. All the weird magic and shiny sparkles that have nothing to do with apostles and devils and demons. Missing a bit of the darker edge right now though, with all the humor and merry adventuring going on. But I suspect that will come in time.


----------



## Forces (Jan 14, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> The anime is inferior, but still worth a watch. I believe there were only 14 or so volumes at the time of release (1997) so they didn't have tons of content to work with. No Puck or SK.
> 
> And it ends very abruptly during an important part in the eclipse.
> 
> ...



You should've posted the epic lyrics. Without the epic lyrics Forces looks like a decent song at best, knowing Berserk a pretty good song, knowing the lyrics an epic awesome song


----------



## Ernie (Jan 14, 2013)

root said:


> Wow, volume 24 sure is heavy on the exposition. I like Silke and the more fairy tale-like direction the Berserk world has taken. All the weird magic and shiny sparkles that have nothing to do with apostles and devils and demons.* Missing a bit of the darker edge right now though, with all the humor and merry adventuring going on. But I suspect that will come in time.*



That is why I like this manga so much. It mixes dark shit, humor and adventure perfectly. 

Only sad thing is to wait each time so long for the next chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



PS: What do you people think of that child that comes when the moon is full?


----------



## Shozan (Jan 14, 2013)

El Berserko in spanish gets a faster translation so its good that i know spanish.

that child is related to Guts and Casca or its a Fairy from the island.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 14, 2013)

auem said:


> Brace for the shock at the end of it,in the Eclipse(i assume you know only as much as you read until now)....
> 
> 
> i like the current chapter because so many double page spread....Miura's artwork always viewed best at large scale....



Just started reading the eclipse. Its fucking insane.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2013)

2 chapters in and Rickert is still in the caravan.

This is gonna be another Boat thing, isn't it?


----------



## Magic (Jan 14, 2013)

^Lol

Oregon Trail arc


----------



## White (Jan 20, 2013)

Hmm. I hope Ricket doesn't fall head over heals for Griffith again. And it'd be nice if he could still feel something unnaturally wrong about the "Wonder Palace Miracle Land' lingering after the splendor of it.


----------



## root (Jan 21, 2013)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> That is why I like this manga so much. It mixes dark shit, humor and adventure perfectly.



Yeah. Miura's a lot better at the lighthearted-band-of-adventurers thing in this Millenium Empire arc. Back with the original band of the hawk that stuff didn't quite work for me.

Anyway, entering the last few volumes right now.  Similar to the previous two arcs: Shit has escalated into full scale war and demonic armies and the arc is coming together into a coherent whole. The fact that Guts and co are butting out two volumes before the end and that the big war is put on hold for a bit kind of kills the momentum it had going. But overall this arc has been pretty great.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope we get to see inside Griffith's throne room. I can't imagine it's going to anything other than immaculate.

I love how his kingdom's been set up to be the one monster free spot on the planet


----------



## Shrike (Jan 22, 2013)

Watched the second movie. I think it wasn't Berserk just like the first film. Don't like these films at all. They are visually stunning, but that's all they are - visually appealing, but no depth whatsoever. They skipped some of the most important scenes and it was shallow as fuck. Honestly, if I just watched these movies and never read Berserk, I would think it's pretty meh. The old anime beats if by miles, especially with voice acting and music which is the best I have yet encountered in a film/anime industry.


----------



## White (Jan 22, 2013)

Never seen the Berserk films or anime for that matter. Do they censor any of the content?


----------



## Lavender (Jan 22, 2013)

Snarl said:


> Never seen the Berserk films or anime for that matter. Do they censor any of the content?



Yes...and....no.

For example, when we first got news of Zodd, there was this one guy who barely survived. Dilos was his name. 

Now...compare these two images. Each one shows of the injuries Dilos got from Zodd.






So...the anime, atleast the first one, is...more bloody than it is graphic. Grim stuff still happens, but the manga is...as i guess you already know...more explody in it's gore.  Eyeballs flyin, intestines and muck all over the place. Stuff that makes you wonder what the effin fuck is goin on in Miura's head. 

The new movies are more akin to the manga than the first anime in it's violence.​


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 22, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Just started reading the eclipse. Its fucking insane.



I have such a strange relationship with this manga. The story and art are incredible. But some elements I just can't get down with. The Eclipse freaked me out. It was tremendous storytelling but the visuals and sh!t was wild.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jan 22, 2013)

lucid1 said:


> nice art this chapter. i like the ominous black sphere that sits behind the fortress, shows that there is dark shit at work behind falconia



I wonder is that like an eclipse. iono


----------



## Markness (Jan 23, 2013)

cha-uzu said:


> I have such a strange relationship with this manga. The story and art are incredible. But some elements I just can't get down with. The Eclipse freaked me out. It was tremendous storytelling but the visuals and sh!t was wild.



The Eclipse affected me in a pretty big way. It was the sheer Lovecraftian atmosphere that exudes the fear of the unknown and man's powerlessness before higher beings. The carnage enhanced that feeling as well. I actually had to put away the manga for a good while before I could realign and continue with Berserk.

Can't wait to see the interior of Falconia. It looks so refined on the outside but I get the feeling the inside will contrast heavily, especially considering the apostles and all. I also wonder what the other members of the God Hand are up to and what they think of Griffith's actions.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Kronin (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## root (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh hey, I finished reading the Hawk of the Millennium Empire arc (or, Millennium Falcon arc... named after the spaceship in star wars?  cuz those two words together aren't referencing anything else afaik).

Last two volumes of the arc were awesome! A bit weird how Guts and crew were absent for the big climax. But man. That big-ass walking tree! That huge battle! All those silent chapters full of epic double pages! That chapter showing the changed, fantastical world! Griffith's huge new palace! Pretty great.

Now my dilemma. Do I read the first volumes of the current arc, or do I wait a few years until it's finished?


----------



## Kronin (Jan 29, 2013)

root said:


> Oh hey, I finished reading the Hawk of the Millennium Empire arc (or, Millennium Falcon arc... named after the spaceship in star wars?  cuz those two words together aren't referencing anything else afaik).



From a Miura's Interview: 





> Q2: Regarding the kanji "Taka," do you intend that to be Falcon or Hawk? Was there ever a conscious change in its usage, such as after Griffith's reincarnation, or has it always been "falcon" to you?
> 
> A2:“Falcon” or “Hawk”, both mean [鷹] in Japanese. In some dictionaries, “Falcon ” is translated as [隼(はやぶさ)] but there’s almost no difference. I used "Falcon" from the great name of the “Millennium Falcon" ship in Star Wars.



So the name of the band of Griffith it's effectively a tribute to the famous starship of the Star Wars saga, and this thing is still more evident with the name of the arc mentioned by you (the correct name is the first one, "Hawk of the millennium empire").

Anyway now that you are arrived to the end of the arc, you should find some meanings about it: Falconia seems to be a sort of mixture of the capital city of the Emperor Gaisserick (the Midland city that lies in the depths of the subsurface of Windom) with the falcon design of Griffith (this is explained by the words of the ex-minister Phos, when Falconia appears to him like the decription of the old city, but very soon he correct himself saying that this city is still more magnificent of the old Midland).



The conclusion is that Griffith, the Falcon, has not just obtained his own reign (well still not completely), but in addition he will rule on the millenarium reign that he brought to the light. The empire of Gaisserick will continue through him.

*"Causalty is not a perfect cicle, rather it is a spiral..."* 



> Now my dilemma. Do I read the first volumes of the current arc, or do I wait a few years until it's finished?



The first chapter of the next arc is still not ended, but without spoiler you nothing, I can't say that it begins with a beginning part that has found completion just 2 episodes ago.

Anyway sooner or later you will have to wait for the next developments, so you could effectively decide to stop here for the moment and wait for the end of the arc.


----------



## root (Jan 29, 2013)

Kronin said:


> So the name of the band of Griffith it's effectively a tribute to the famous starship of the Star Wars saga, and this thing is still more evident with the name of the arc mentioned by you (the correct name is the first one, "Hawk of the millennium empire").



Right, thanks! Kind of a weird thing to make a reference to though, since there's no real connection or reason other than 'it sounds cool'.



Kronin said:


> The conclusion is that Griffith, the Falcon, has not just obtained his own reign (well still not completely), but in addition he will rule on the millenarium reign that he brought to the light. The empire of Gaisserick will continue through him.



Yeah, I got that part pretty early on in the arc. Griffith is out to rule his own empire that is to last a millennium. Let's see if he succeeds. He's got destiny and fate at his side, but there's bound to be something to stand in his way eventually. 

I'll probably stop reading here for now. Maybe I will read up to the current chapter at some point, but this is a pretty good stopping point.

My (obvious and therefore likely to be wrong) theories:
Skull knight = Gaisserick or someone closely related, out to stop whatever was responsible for the fall of his empire from happening again. Probably the same thing Griffith/Femto is trying to achieve, namely: The world will not stop at Fantasia, and it will sink deeper into the spirit world, transforming into something increasingly more abstract and insane like that M.C. Escher whirlpool-of-spirits place.

Moon child = Guts and Casca's kid, stuck in the spirit world because Griffith snatched his body. So, with the world transformed into Fantasia, that child will return in a more permanent form, maybe join Guts' adventure team or at least become a key figure in curing Casca.


----------



## Kronin (Jan 29, 2013)

root said:


> Right, thanks! Kind of a weird thing to make a reference to though, since there's no real connection or reason other than 'it sounds cool'.



The reason is simply because Miura is a fan of the Holywood cinema (like many others mangaka) and the Star Wars saga is one of his favourite movies XD Anyway Miura was good to use the methaphor of Girffith=Hawk very wisely from the beginning of the story until now 

If you are careful, in the manga you will see many other references to movies (from Burton's Batman to Hellraiser series, explicitly through the gag of Puck or implicitly through artistic choices).




> Yeah, I got that part pretty early on in the arc. Griffith is out to rule his own empire that is to last a millennium. Let's see if he succeeds. He's got destiny and fate at his side, but there's bound to be something to stand in his way eventually.



Well, I think that the Empire is called "millenarium" just because it's started 1000 years ago with Gaisserick and, after a long pause, it's returned to the life with Griffith. But surely the man wish to rule his kingdom for many, many years... black swordmans permitting! 



> My (obvious and therefore likely to be wrong) theories:
> Skull knight = Gaisserick or someone closely related, out to stop whatever was responsible for the fall of his empire from happening again. Probably the same thing Griffith/Femto is trying to achieve, namely: The world will not stop at Fantasia, and it will sink deeper into the spirit world, transforming into something increasingly more abstract and insane like that M.C. Escher whirlpool-of-spirits place.
> 
> Moon child = Guts and Casca's kid, stuck in the spirit world because Griffith snatched his body. So, with the world transformed into Fantasia, that child will return in a more permanent form, maybe join Guts' adventure team or at least become a key figure in curing Casca.



I agree with your theories, they are also the same thoughts of almost every reader.

SkullKnight was probably the emperor Gaisserick (judging also like the same Guts make this connection) and his role in the past story is now equally divided by Griffith and Guts: the first one is in the point to become a ruler of a great reign like him, the second one is the owner of the Berserker armor (like SK in his human life) and want revenge towards the God Hand (like SK currently).

This is an evidence of the sentence that I posted before about the causalty proceeding to spiral, with the events of the Story that repeat themselves but never exactly in the same way. So, judging by this parallel, maybe should we think that also Falconia will be the theater of a global destruction and an eclypse, like this seems to have been the same fate of the Midland city 1000 years ago? And that Griffith will become the ruler of a reign of terror like Gaisserick was depicted?

About the moonlight child, I think that his scenes with Guts and Caska (that Puck and Isidro see like a family picture), followed by the thougts of Guts about his demon child making a parallel with the mysterous boy, are great hints that the two children actually are the same person. Probably the reincarnation of Phemto in his body is the thing responsable for his human appearence.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 3, 2013)

Perhaps a new anime series adaption is coming soon?


----------



## Kronin (Feb 4, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Perhaps a new anime series adaption is coming soon?



This is a great news! 

Also if I admit that the cuts and the rearrangements of the movies don't make justice to the manga (that remain the only way to really know Berserk), I really enjoyed them thinking to see a more semplified version of Miura's work. The animation and the drawings are very good, personally I like also the use of the CG (very much inproved in the second movie compared to the first one), and I loved the decision to inregrate historical aspects not present in Miura's manga (like the tactics of war or the medieval dances).

So I'm really like to see the coninuation of the project, but I only hope that they will decide to take in consideration to not skip any part of the manga, "Black Swordman" included (like rumors said). Otherwise the major flaw of the original anime - the drastic cut of key plot elements- would end up being present also here...


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 4, 2013)

It looks like we may get to see just how badly Griffith's face was damaged under that helmet after he was tortured.

I remember Guts was horrified after removing the helmet, and although the readers never got a glimpse of his face, I can now understand why such a reaction was brought on like that. 

Gruesome stuff.

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 








Check the link as there's loads more images towards the bottom, including some of the God Hand. Void has to be one of the tallest characters in the series as well. :amazed

BA


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

shit... that face. but the fucker deserves that and more right now!


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 16, 2013)

I just finish watching the golden age 3 movies and damn it was great they can't go perfect because it's a movie and time kills detais but i want to see the legandary  Conviction Arc turn in movie the best arc for me.

Most people love either GA or CA but nobody ever animated the conviction just like the old Hellsing anime never got pass the vampire brothers but the OVAs fix that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2013)

> It looks like we may get to see just how badly Griffith's face was damaged under that helmet after he was tortured.



Seems like a mistake to show it. Our imagination of what it may be like is more gruesome than anything they could show us.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 17, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> I just finish watching the golden age 3 movies and damn it was great they can't go perfect because it's a movie and time kills detais but i want to see the legandary  Conviction Arc turn in movie the best arc for me.



You've seen the third movie? Share details.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2013)

Thirth movie is simple amazing!


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 30, 2013)

For those of us who're interested,  the Japanese cover of Berserk volume 37.

I _really_ hope that beautiful painting of Golden Age Guts/Griffith is included as the mini-poster.

Can't wait to own it in English nonetheless.


----------



## Oceania (Mar 30, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dat cover. wooooooooooooo


----------



## Markness (Mar 30, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> For those of us who're interested,  the Japanese cover of Berserk volume 37.
> 
> I _really_ hope that beautiful painting of Golden Age Guts/Griffith is included as the mini-poster.
> 
> Can't wait to own it in English nonetheless.



Good cover. Simple but effective. 

The mini-posters are a nice bonus. They can even impress non-manga readers (I showed some to my therapist and she thought they were awesome).

I have all the Dark Horse books so I definitely can't wait to get this book either. If any US manga publisher deserves support, it's Dark Horse. They put a lot more love and care with both the translations and packaging than most other US companies seem to do.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2013)

No subbed Eclipse yet?


----------



## Gold Roger (Mar 30, 2013)

Can't find the Original 3rd movie anywhere.

Let alone looking for Subs there's no point in looking for that yet.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 30, 2013)

Honestly, asking in the anime thread would be better.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 30, 2013)

Nuts 

Oh there's a Berserk anime thread? Which forum?


----------



## Kronin (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL, I discovered this thread just now me too...


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm surprised this isn't more active.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 4, 2013)

Well when 2-3 chapters come out a year...then there is nothing to really to discuss is there, therefore this thread wouldn't be active much


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 5, 2013)

Let's discuss 

What's your favorite Berserk fight so far?

Mine is Serpico vs Guts. Fights with high level of strategy, detail and realism are my favorite. It's especially good when it's Miura because he draws in such detail you can make out their footwork and everything.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 5, 2013)

Guts Vs. Zodd on the Hill of Swords. A major turning point in the story and showcased Guts' improvements combat-wise.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 5, 2013)

> What's your favorite Berserk fight so far?


Guts vs. Zodd
Guts vs. Grunbeld
Guts vs Serpico


----------



## Shozan (Apr 5, 2013)

vs. Grunbeld @ the forest. I legitimately thought he was going to be killed.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't read Berserk for the fights - but Gut's first and second fight against Griffith were HUGE moments in the series.

In terms of ACTUAL choreography? Serpico vs. Guts.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 5, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Guts Vs. Zodd on the Hill of Swords. A major turning point in the story and showcased Guts' improvements combat-wise.



I don't remember much of that fight to be honest. I need to do another readthrough of that section.



Imagine said:


> Guts vs. Zodd
> Guts vs. Grunbeld
> Guts vs Serpico





Shozan said:


> vs. Grunbeld @ the forest. I legitimately thought he was going to be killed.



The Grunbeld fight was his first all out fight with a monster. It was heart wrenching to watch (an really, really rib wrenching to be in ). Poor Guts. Poor Guts' guts, too. 



Badalight said:


> I don't read Berserk for the fights - but Gut's first and second fight against Griffith were HUGE moments in the series.
> 
> In terms of ACTUAL choreography? Serpico vs. Guts.



Guts' second fight against Griffith is my second most favorite fight.

The beautiful snow, the torn audience, Guts' strength and confidence. Then a single exchange that turned everything around


----------



## Badalight (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh shit, I completely forgot about Guts Vs. Wyald.

That's my favorite.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Apr 6, 2013)

> What's your favorite Berserk fight so far?


Guts vs Wyald, followed by Guts vs Griffith (second fight).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 6, 2013)

Bontakun said:


> What's your favorite Berserk fight so far?



I'd have to be either against Rosine or the Pseudo Apostle Torturers.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Apr 6, 2013)

There's so many fights I enjoyed, but I'm going with Guts vs. Grunbeld.

The choreography was excellent and it was the first battle where Guts received a power up that changed the pace of the battle drastically. Guts was getting lolstomped like fodder before putting on the Berserker armor and turning the tide, which showed just how powerful it is.

Hmm. Can I also include the large-scale battles as well? Because I would go with the newly reformed Hawks vs. Kushan Empire (vol.23, Southern Midland).

Seeing several hundred apostle soldiers overwhelm and blitz hundreds of thousands of Kushan soldiers was just incredible and a highlight of the series for me. What I enjoyed most was the tactics used; Irvine using his divine archery skills to take out eyes and heads of horses and men, spearhead formations and Griffith beheading the general to diminish their morale.

Berserk being "shit" and "downhill" after the Eclipse is pure bs IMO when shit like this was so grand and epic.


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 15, 2013)

Never mind figured it out


----------



## Badalight (Apr 15, 2013)

His name is Griffith.


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 15, 2013)

Badalight said:


> His name is Griffith.



Tell me more


----------



## Phemt (Apr 24, 2013)

Miura is officially taking his longest break ever in the history of Berserk.

It's not clear whether this is from Miura's part OR Young Animal's part. The preview at the end of Volume 37 for the next episode is there, so it's safe to assume that AT LEAST, episode 334 is done, or maybe not even that.

They are either delaying it because it's all they have and are waiting for more material to arrive, or they simply don't have anything at all and nobody knows what Miura is doing.


----------



## Valence (Apr 30, 2013)

I read somewhere the manga will continue December of this year.Look it up on Google.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2013)

These hiatus are getting ridiculous. He's slowing down more than ever.


----------



## Valence (Apr 30, 2013)

The author should hire assistants, the art work would suffer but atleast we would get chapters frequently.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 30, 2013)

Valence said:


> The author should hire assistants, the set work would suffer but atleast we would get chapters frequently.



I'm pretty sure he has assistants.


----------



## Delicious (Apr 30, 2013)

It is what it is.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah the sea god all i remember is that Mermaids have nice boobs and thats it...

Gutts is old, tired and calm so unless Griffith get out of his castle for no reason and decide to rape Casca again i can only see a very boring ending waiting for us with a bunch of sea gods for Gutts to cut...


----------



## Delicious (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## tom (Apr 30, 2013)

I think we've gotten quite enough of a "sense of time passing."


----------



## yo586 (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't even remember how long ago it was I caught up to Berserk and have watched it inch along.

What I DO remember is that originally I was a vehement defender of Miura and his "quality before quantity approach".  Then somewhere in year 2 or 3 of his inching along, after about 5 rereads of the older material, Berserk started to lose its magic hold over me and I began to see more and more of its flaws.  Following this was a period of about a year of anger at Miura's lazy ass pace.  Now I'm like


Delicious said:


> It is what it is.



It would be interesting to see how long people have been caught up to the manga when reading where they are at in their responses.  I have a feeling most people go through withdrawal similar to mine haha.


----------



## Phemt (May 1, 2013)

Valence said:


> The author should hire assistants, the art work would suffer but atleast we would get chapters frequently.



How do people miss what's written on the opening page of each and every episode?

Miura Kentarou *with Studio Gaga*





Bontakun said:


> What I'd like to know is how he earns his daily bread, and why his wife isn't on his case about not providing for the family
> 
> But then again, this isn't your typical serialized manga. It's a real masterpiece. I don't mind him taking a break as long as he gets it finished before either he or I die of old age.



Miura doesn't have a wife.

By all accounts he's a solitary man, a recluse, if you will, which is why this is even the more unexplainable.

Berserk being a masterpiece is starting to sound like a very old excuse for these month long breaks. 

The more it's repeated the more Berserk ceases to be that masterpiece.

There's a very genuine worry that he won't get to finish Berserk if this keeps going on.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

Well....maybe he is procrasturbating ? He is a recluse. Just leave the man be, it is never good to rush genius. To rush an artist. Berserk for me will always be a thing of beauty and art. Very grotesque at times, but I can't look away.


----------



## Phemt (May 1, 2013)

You're right. Let's all wait until the world ends. It's never good to rush things.


----------



## Magic (May 1, 2013)

Surely he will be reborn and finish the work someday...


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 1, 2013)

So the next chapter has already been drawn or what? Do they usually preview upcoming chapters like this?

As for the current hiatus, I only imagine Miura is spending the extra time drafting out details for the upcoming arc as we are about to enter a pivotal point in the story when you think about it. The revival of Casca's sanity and a look into Griffth's Falcona empire to name a few.

I'm actually shocked that Miura has still managed to maintain consistency in quality over the years compared to some. Even if the sea god arc was underwhelming, we have some exciting developments coming up in the future that could completely trump that arc.

Read Bastard and then come back and complain about hiatuses. Be thankful that Miura hasn't lost a ton of his materials yet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> So the next chapter has already been drawn or what? Do they usually preview upcoming chapters like this?



Most likely, this preview is on volume 37. So there's that doubt if the hiatus is on the editor/magazine part. Miura, as far as we know, is a workaholic.


----------



## Sphyer (May 1, 2013)

Valence said:


> I read somewhere *the manga will continue December of this year*.Look it up on Google.


----------



## Valence (May 1, 2013)

Sutol said:


> How do people miss what's written on the opening page of each and every episode?
> 
> Miura Kentarou *with Studio Gaga*
> 
> ...




I don't read that shit 

I assume by "episode" you mean the anime.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 1, 2013)

Hm, interesting. I get the feeling this isn't a typical break, but a new plan of action to combat Berserk's ever-increasing release schedule.

Letting Miura's completed work build up before releasing it, similar to what we've seen before, is the lesser of two evils, I suppose.

Either way, it's been like this long before I began reading.


----------



## Stannis (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

That's the thing about it, there was always a somehow stable release pattern until recently. I read somewhere Miura had a breakdown of some kind from overworking and most people assume it's because of that but shit, man. We're 60% into the plot but from the pacing we're getting now, I'm going to be 40ish by the time this shit ends. I'm 26 now.


----------



## Phemt (May 1, 2013)

Valence said:


> I don't read that shit
> 
> I assume by "episode" you mean the anime.



No by episode I mean the manga, that's how it is with Berserk.


----------



## James (May 1, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Hm, interesting. I get the feeling this isn't a typical break, but a new plan of action to combat Berserk's ever-increasing release schedule.
> 
> Letting Miura's completed work build up before releasing it, similar to what we've seen before, is the lesser of two evils, I suppose.
> 
> Either way, it's been like this long before I began reading.



Lmao this is hopelessly naive.

He's just taking longer and longer as he gets older and lazier, sorry.

This shit ain't never finishing except in a rush or a compromise.


----------



## Bontakun (May 1, 2013)

Sutol said:


> How do people miss what's written on the opening page of each and every episode?
> 
> Miura Kentarou *with Studio Gaga*
> 
> ...



Oh, well maybe he would benefit from a wife. Families can help keep you disciplined.

One of you female fans here, please, just go marry Miura and help him get motivated 

I'll even rep you 



tom said:


> I think we've gotten quite enough of a "sense of time passing."



 True for us, but for someone who just discovered Berserk, they would not have waited half a year for a chapter.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 1, 2013)

Does Miura still plays Idolmaster?


----------



## DocTerror (May 1, 2013)

Why does that chart jump from 238 to 288


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2013)

James said:


> Lmao this is hopelessly naive.
> 
> He's just taking longer and longer as he gets older and lazier, sorry.
> 
> This shit ain't never finishing except in a rush or a compromise.



And this is hopelessly ignorant.

There's a preview for the next scene, so it doesn't take a great leap of imagination to presume it's been completed; just not in time for tankoubon #37, or kept out for other reasons.

So that leaves us with 7 months until Berserk's apparent return. I'm naive for believing Miura could produce 1-2 scenes in this timeframe? I mean, you _did_ read my other post before launching into this prattle, amirite?


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2013)

Huh? Volume 37 was released a month ago, and what do the Tankoubon's have to do with this? Nothing.

Berserk coming back in December is complete bull. Read somewhere on google. 

It's obviously coming earlier, hopefully this month.

If 334 was completed there'd be no reason to delay it all this time.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 2, 2013)

Love me some Berserk community. So fucking uppity about news, information and the like. You'd think it was a competition to see who could be as meta as possible, as opposed to enjoying the entertainment in those rare moments we have it.


----------



## Kronin (May 2, 2013)

Judging from almost all the previous publications of the episodes, it's always seemed me obvious that the episode are released just when Miura have completed at least 2 or 3 of them. Off course it's not possible than the first in the row could take months and the next (or next ones) just 2 weeks to be completed.


----------



## Valence (May 2, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Huh? Volume 37 was released a month ago, and what do the Tankoubon's have to do with this? Nothing.
> 
> Berserk coming back in December is complete bull. Read somewhere on google.
> 
> ...



How mad will you be when it does come in December? 

I'll post a link to my source tomorrow. Right now I'm typing using my phone.


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2013)

Can that forum possibly get any worse? If you dare question or speculate anything Miura your post gets removed. Anything they don't like gets deleted by default.

They're so up his arse just because he answered some of their questions 4-5 years ago, that piece of paper with the Q&A is like their bible, and they're so mighty proud of that.



Valence said:


> How mad will you be when it does come in December?
> 
> I'll post a link to my source tomorrow. Right now I'm typing using my phone.



It's baseless speculation.


----------



## Valence (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2013)

Hahaha.

That's December 28th of 2012! That was the 1st issue of 2013!


----------



## Valence (May 2, 2013)

Sutol said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> That's December 28th of 2012! That was the 1st issue of 2013!



According to the date releases Boshi posted there was no chap the 28th of Dececmber in 2012,


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2013)

Valence said:


> According to the date releases Boshi posted there was no chap the 28th of Dececmber in 2012,



333 12/26/12

That's the one.


----------



## Valence (May 2, 2013)

Sutol said:


> 333 12/26/12
> 
> That's the one.



I see you lack reading comprehension. Go read it again; it clearly says 2013 in December.

12/28/13 & 12/26/12 are two different things.


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2013)

My goodness.

1st issue of 2013 came out in December of last year.

I don't know which date is the correct one, if the 26th posted in Boshi's chart or the 28th on ANN, but they're talking about the same god damn issue. Young Animal is a monthly issue, not a 2 day issue. 

Now stop embarrassing yourself more than you already have.


----------



## Valence (May 2, 2013)

Sutol said:


> My goodness.
> 
> 1st issue of 2013 came out in December of last year.
> 
> ...



Lol. I'm not embarrassed, you should be however with the amount of butthurt your dishing out.


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2013)

You probably didn't even see the date under ANN's article.

Berserk Manga to Resume in Japan on December 28
posted on *2012-12-19* 23:44 EST

Are you gonna wait for somebody else to call you out on your stupidity?


----------



## Valence (May 2, 2013)

You know what? I don't have time for your fail. The Only reason I shared the link  was because four pages back you were bitching about there not being a chapter.Good bye


----------



## Phemt (May 2, 2013)

You only made a huge fool out of yourself by posting that link.



Valence said:


> How mad will you be when it does come in December?
> 
> I'll post a link to my source tomorrow. Right now I'm typing using my phone.






Sutol said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> That's December 28th of 2012! That was the 1st issue of 2013!



That is the definition of fail.

I'm arguing with someone who didn't even know Miura had assistant's, so I'm not surprised at how utterly clueless you are.


----------



## Bontakun (May 3, 2013)

Valence said:


> You know what? I don't have time for your fail. The Only reason I shared the link  was because four pages back you were bitching about there not being a chapter.Good bye



When you're wrong, you should gracefully acknowledge that you're wrong. Negged.


----------



## Thom7pson (May 3, 2013)

It was brutal seeing someone like Guts with all that doubts and fear!


----------



## Bontakun (May 3, 2013)

> Latest Reputation Received
> Thread 	Date 	Posted By 	Comment
> Berserk Discussion... 	05-03-2013 09:18 AM 	Valence 	Cant read or count. Needs to spend less time on forums and read a book.



Yes, you probably _should _spend less time on forums and read a book, Valence. So you read the date wrong, simple mistake. I don't mind, really. What I do mind is your acting like a sore loser. Just move on.


----------



## hussamb (May 14, 2013)

any new regarding new chapter !


----------



## root (May 14, 2013)

no new regarding new chapter !


----------



## Majinsaga (May 14, 2013)

"Hey Miura! Wake up and get back to work!"


----------



## Shozan (May 14, 2013)

at least the last movie DVD comes out next month


----------



## Bontakun (May 14, 2013)

Shozan said:


> at least the last movie DVD comes out next month



I didn't like the new movies, they were too rushed. You didn't get the depth of the character relationships. There was no bonfire scene 

Building up all those beautiful relationships, then seeing everyone fucking die all of a sudden, that was the magic of Golden Age arc


----------



## Shozan (Jun 9, 2013)

I just found a link that says its the movie with subs... don't know if real

Berserk Golden Age Arc III Descent - HDrip - Fansubs.avi

nevermind... i think it's a scam


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol, and here I was getting exited about a new post in this thread.. and still no news on next chapter 

one of the best manga out there, and then the author treats it like this 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and it's still true:


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 9, 2013)

Theos said:


> Lol, and here I was getting exited about a new post in this thread.. and still no news on next chapter
> 
> one of the best manga out there, and then the author treats it like this
> 
> ...



6 years later: RIP.jpg


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 9, 2013)

No chapter you guys keep posting here so... ah fuck 

I want to see Casca back to her normal state of mind before i die i waiting 6 years for that shit since the skull said can this Miura be more lazy?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 9, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> can this Miura be more lazy?



Well, we know who wins the trolling-war then.. Kishi and Kubo never stood a chance


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 9, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> No chapter you guys keep posting here so... ah fuck
> 
> I want to see Casca back to her normal state of mind before i die i waiting 6 years for that shit since the skull said *can this Miura be more lazy?*




Going by his typical manga work day from the letter response, it's the opposite.

Miura stated that he was planning out the story for the god hand last year and that they will appear soon. He also added that "soon" can mean a year or more and will finish Berserk even if it takes him into his 60s (he's 47? now).


----------



## Shrike (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, but he is extremely slow nevertheless. There is no excuse, no matter how much of a perfectionist you are. The only thing I see here is that Miura got his interest in Berserk kept a lot lower that what it used to be.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 9, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> Going by his typical manga work day from the letter response, it's the opposite.
> 
> Miura stated that he was planning out the story for the god hand last year and that they will appear soon. He also added that "soon" can mean a year or more and will finish Berserk even if it takes him into his 60s (he's 47? now).



That letter response was in 2009 when chapters were actually being released. Things change in 4 years and it shows with this record hiatus.

There's no excuse for holding back 334 apart from it not being done yet, which is mystifying.

6+ months to see Rickert and Erica enter Falconia while they gaze at their surroundings, and maybe a glimpse of Griffith at the end, maybe. (That's me being hopeful.)

in 20+ years he never planned out the story for each member of the God Hand? 

No this is laziness, lack of interest, and whatever else he's (not) doing.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 10, 2013)

My problem with this manga is that i belive Miura doesn't know how to end this manga anymore how can he possible make Gutts vs Griffth at this point it's like one man against a god with a huge army.

Gutts is old and tierd and he doesn't have flames of revenge in his hearth anymore or any reason to sacrifice his love ones to go after that shit.

i really wish this manga end was when Griffth visit the Hawk band grave that was the perfect time since Gutts was at his Best body/mind he could have killed Zood and Griffth could have die saving Casca or something like that.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 10, 2013)

Just wait till he meets the elves king and go full skull knight.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sutol said:


> That letter response was in 2009 when chapters were actually being released. Things change in 4 years and it shows with this record hiatus.
> 
> There's no excuse for holding back 334 apart from it not being done yet, which is mystifying.
> 
> ...




I'm sure he has some idea of his current pacing being appropriate enough.

If the manga is going to continue into his late 50s and possible 60s, the hiatuses are only going to get worse.



Yoburi said:


> My problem with this manga is that i belive Miura doesn't know how to end this manga anymore *how can he possible make Gutts vs Griffth at this point it's like one man against a god with a huge army*.
> 
> Gutts is old and tierd and he doesn't have flames of revenge in his hearth anymore or any reason to sacrifice his love ones to go after that shit.



As femto proved in the staircase world, gutts has no chance against him.

For gutts to compete he would need to leave his humanity which would go against the theme of this manga.

How will gutts and his team fight against femto or even the other god hand such as ubik in his crazy domain?

It's going to be interesting to see how miura handles all of this if we live long enough to see it... :/



Yoburi said:


> i really wish this manga end was when Griffth visit the Hawk band grave that was the perfect time since Gutts was at his Best body/mind he could have killed Zood and Griffth could have die saving Casca or something like that.




Griffith was already a 'god' at that point after the eclipse.

He wasn't going to die by normal means anytime soon.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

Spike_Shrike said:


> Yes, but he is extremely slow nevertheless. There is no excuse, no matter how much of a perfectionist you are.


I heard of one artist who was asked to draw a graphic novel of about 60 pages 
and was given a deadline of a year to do it. seven years later he was still drawing the same book until the publisher said fuck it and fired him, the following year the book was released showing he only drew about 30 pages in like 7 years The moral of this story is stop bitching it could be much worse.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 10, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I heard of one artist who was asked to draw a graphic novel of about 60 pages
> and was given a deadline of a year to do it. seven years later he was still drawing the same book until the publisher said fuck it and fired him, the following year the book was released showing he only drew about 30 pages in like 7 years The moral of this story is stop bitching it could be much worse.



No, moral of the story is that the guy is a moron and his publisher is the same. Actually, that story looks pretty fucking retarded and fake as shit.

Real moral of the story about Berserk hiatuses is that Miura is lacking in interest of Berserk and is lazy. if it was any worse nobody would read that crap.

That "be thankful for getting anything" is idiotic way of hipster moronic thinking. Nobody is ungrateful here, we are just stating the truth. One chapter a year is lazy and shit.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 10, 2013)

Spike_Shrike said:


> No, moral of the story is that the guy is a moron and his publisher is the same. Actually, that story looks pretty fucking retarded and fake as shit.
> 
> Real moral of the story about Berserk hiatuses is that Miura is lacking in interest of Berserk and is lazy. if it was any worse nobody would read that crap.
> 
> That "be thankful for getting anything" is idiotic way of hipster moronic thinking. Nobody is ungrateful here, we are just stating the truth. One chapter a year is lazy and shit.



 Exactly. How can anybody defend that lazy crap? lol He will never finish the story at this pace. Not ever.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 11, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> Going by his typical manga work day from the letter response, it's the opposite.
> 
> Miura stated that he was planning out the story for the god hand last year and that they will appear soon. He also added that "soon" can mean a year or more and will finish Berserk even if it takes him into his 60s (he's 47? now).





Sutol said:


> That letter response was in 2009 when chapters were actually being released. Things change in 4 years and it shows with this record hiatus.
> 
> There's no excuse for holding back 334 apart from it not being done yet, which is mystifying.
> 
> ...



I think that there was some misunderstandings: what Ice Cream wrote are the words of Miura not from the famous letter sent to SK.net in 2009, but during a phone interview with him in the time of the release of the first Berserk Movie (so at the start of last year if I'm not wrong).

One of the movie developers (if I remember well it was the director) said something to Miura about the mysteries behind the origin of the God Hand, with the author answering that soon we will have seen this just in the next "arc" of the manga, also if soon could also mean one year of waiting. Miura said that he was working on the planning of that arc at that time, meaning so that he was working with one year of advance on the general lines of the arc (we could think to the screenplay), not about the story for the members of GH (and so the content of the arc). In the same interview Miura also talked about his working times, saying that generally he needs of 1 day to complete one page of the manga.

About the release of the episode, judging by the previous ones I think that should be already clear that very rarely the episodes are released immediately after they are completed. It's not possible that we can have a big hiatus before a new episode, and then to wait just 2 weeks for each of the next 1/2 episodes. Seems to me obvious than the editor wait for having more than one episode completed before to allow their release: for this reason I think that very likely when 334 will be released, we will see at least also the episodes 335 and 336 in the next 1/2 months.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2013)

No misunderstandings. We were specifically talking about the fan letter and Miura's work-rate.

At the time he said he worked 15-16 hours a day. That can't be true nowadays.

If he had completed 1 page per day in these past 6 months, he'd have 5-6 chapters done by now give or take.

Considering the number of chapters we get per year, that also can't be true.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 11, 2013)

He takes his hiatus time to plan out the story? What a nerd. 

He should be playing some RPG intead...


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2013)

People who claim authors like Miura who take long breaks use the hiatus time to plan out stories are kind of delusional. 

Hello he's been writing the story for like 24 years. It didn't take him 6 fucking months to plan where the story was going before every chapter when he was writing it back 10 years ago. It certainly doesn't now.

He's human like the rest of us, meaning he probably feels pretty lazy sometimes. He wakes up and goes "ugh cba drawing today" and shit like that. He's getting older and we all get tired and less motivated more easily as we get older. 

Sorry, that's the most realistic and probable option.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 11, 2013)

Calm down the story isn't all that impressive to feel like it was planned out lol
twas le joke.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 11, 2013)

I was a hopin a new chapter was released with all this activity in the berserk thread, I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE I NEED CHAPTERS!


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jun 11, 2013)

I just finished watching all 25 episodes of the berserk anime and now I want to move on to the manga because the ending left me wondering. Is there anything that the anime left out from the eclipse saga(I think) that i should know about? I don't really want to start all over from the beginning of the story. So if you could fill me in on what volume I should pick it up from that would be great.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2013)

duhjuanwhowins, you should start over. The anime doesn't cover everything and has intentionally left out several key elements.

It's confirmed: No chapter this month. _MAYBE_ in July. Ridiculous.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 12, 2013)

The agony continues...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 12, 2013)

Sutol said:


> It's confirmed: No chapter this month. _MAYBE_ in July. Ridiculous.



That guy is nuts.. he destroys his own fanbase by dragging this thing on like this


----------



## Kronin (Jun 12, 2013)

Sutol said:


> No misunderstandings. We were specifically talking about the fan letter and Miura's work-rate.
> 
> At the time he said he worked 15-16 hours a day. That can't be true nowadays.
> 
> ...





x5exotic said:


> He takes his hiatus time to plan out the story? What a nerd.
> 
> He should be playing some RPG intead...





James said:


> People who claim authors like Miura who take long breaks use the hiatus time to plan out stories are kind of delusional.
> 
> Hello he's been writing the story for like 24 years. It didn't take him 6 fucking months to plan where the story was going before every chapter when he was writing it back 10 years ago. It certainly doesn't now.
> 
> ...



I reported just what it was told by the author himself, more my opinions about the decision that the editor take to release the episodes. I think myself that Miura concede himself much more breaks from the work in comparison to what he did years ago. 

About the planning of the story, personally I think that there is much of it by the author but in a different way in comparison to the "standard approach" of a mangaka.

The plot of Berserk is really easy to summarize and in a certain measure also to predict, so it's not in that direction that go the efforts of the author IMO. What make the manga complex, off course in addition to the personalities of the main characters, is the deep behind the themes/aspects inside Miura's manga: the workings of the magic and the rules that follow the relationship between the different realms, the representation/explanations of matter like politic, naval battles, the hunt for heretics and witches, the creatures, the different scenario that take inspiration by place actually existing in the world, all the elements that depict the different culture of the kushan.... and if this it's not enough, in his continue looking for the realism in a fantasy, Miura make researches also on unthinkable things (for example, the marine creatures met by Guts near the heart of the God Sea, are actually all existing animals living in the depths of the oceans). 

For all this it's not enough to be great artistis, but it's also needed to make big research about all these aspects (overall to have the will to do it), and there is a reason if I consider Berserk a manga that actually is able to give the idea to be setted in a real world.

I know that many people could consider these aspects like secondary ones, but in my opinion just this attention of the author is one of the reasons because Berserk during his existence was able to gain its current fame. 

Like always, just my 2 cents


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 12, 2013)

He maybe suffering writer's block or just do not have the same enthusiasm as when he was still starting.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 12, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> He maybe suffering writer's block or just do not have the same enthusiasm as when he was still starting.



For what I wrote before I don't think so, according to me could be also the contrary (it's my assumption, off course I don't know nothing about):

We are close to two important moments of the manga: Griffith finally becoming king of his reign, and Caska becoming again healty; this in addition to the vision of Falconia and the island of the Elves (and we could add also Miura' spoiler about the discovery of the past of the God Hand members). 
Judging by what seems to be the modus operandi of the author, I find much more logical that he is looking for making a better work than in the past for these plot's crucial events (both in the research and art's matter), than the opposite, also taking more breaks in the process.


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jun 12, 2013)

Sutol said:


> duhjuanwhowins, you should start over. The anime doesn't cover everything and has intentionally left out several key elements.
> 
> It's confirmed: No chapter this month. _MAYBE_ in July. Ridiculous.



Ok I'll just start over. But how long has the author of this manga been taking a break? In the ohara library we get sad if there is not chapter for a week or two, months would be unimaginable.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 12, 2013)

duhjuanwhowins said:


> Ok I'll just start over. But how long has the author of this manga been taking a break? In the ohara library we get sad if there is not chapter for a week or two, months would be unimaginable.



There are some mangaka that have these rithms, Miura is not the only one: Sadamoto, Hagiwara, Togashi... If you like their works soon you get used to it and over time you don't even notice more (off course this doesn't mean that the fans stop to wish to have new releases as soon as possible).


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jun 12, 2013)

Kronin said:


> There are some mangaka that have these rithms, Miura is not the only one: Sadamoto, Hagiwara, Togashi... If you like their works soon you get used to it and over time you don't even notice more (off course this doesn't mean that the fans stop to wish to have new releases as soon as possible).



What are some manga similar to berserk. Mature and realistic. I'm kinda turning away from the shonen a little bit.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 12, 2013)

As much as I hate waiting for the updates... Miura is just too good. I can respect someone who takes time to make their work how they want it to be. Nothing beats the attention to detail in Berserk. You can literally pull out any page from any chapter and be floored at the work that must have gone in to it.


----------



## root (Jun 13, 2013)

duhjuanwhowins said:


> What are some manga similar to berserk. Mature and realistic. I'm kinda turning away from the shonen a little bit.



Mature and realistic would be something like Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou or Boys on the Run (see my sig)... Mushishi's pretty good as well.

But if you want something like Berserk, I'm guessing you mean angry men commiting bloody violence and rape coupled with some complex themes. There's plenty of people who will point you towards Bastard, Vagabond or Gantz or stuff like that. Maybe try Hunter x Hunter? That's pretty mature, even though it's technically still a shounen. Fullmetal Alchemist too. I don't know, I haven't read many 'mature' seinen in the style of Berserk (aside from Berserk) that were actually good. 

*ducks and runs for cover*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2013)

duhjuanwhowins said:


> What are some manga similar to berserk. Mature and realistic. I'm kinda turning away from the shonen a little bit.



Yes.

Berserk is the definition of a realistic story.

Absolutely.


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jun 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yes.
> 
> Berserk is the definition of a realistic story.
> 
> Absolutely.



The beginning of the anime with the wars was a bit more realistic than other stuff I've read. I'm still at the beginning where they're just a small army fighting other armies. I'm not quite to the crazy stuff yet.


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jun 13, 2013)

root said:


> Mature and realistic would be something like Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou or Boys on the Run (see my sig)... Mushishi's pretty good as well.
> 
> But if you want something like Berserk, I'm guessing you mean angry men commiting bloody violence and rape coupled with some complex themes. There's plenty of people who will point you towards Bastard, Vagabond or Gantz or stuff like that. Maybe try Hunter x Hunter? That's pretty mature, even though it's technically still a shounen. Fullmetal Alchemist too. I don't know, I haven't read many 'mature' seinen in the style of Berserk (aside from Berserk) that were actually good.
> 
> *ducks and runs for cover*



That's what I meant. More complex. Not just someone training for a month and then are automatically able to destroy the planet.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 13, 2013)

So  im like halfway throgh the series
And everyone says the golden egg arc is the best; which wasnt that impressive to me...
So that keeps me from trying to catch up... Are the fiture arcs really
Not that good 
It's weird
Because the series is
Really popular but everyone says the recent arca arent that good


So what is it? How many arcs im general are there?


----------



## Nanja (Jun 13, 2013)

5 Arcs. They tend to be extremely long however. 37  volumes in total currently.

Maybe Berserk just isn't your type of story. I personally loved the entire thing and really enjoyed the later arcs as well.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> So  im like halfway throgh the series
> And everyone says the golden egg arc is the best; which wasnt that impressive to me...
> So that keeps me from trying to catch up... Are the fiture arcs really
> Not that good
> ...



Eh, I'm with you. I put the series on hold until it ends 200 chapters in because I just don't care for it that much. It's a decent series, but nothing amazing like people make it out to be (it does have fantastic art though) and not worth waiting through the hiatuses for like other series (HxH for example). I feel that a lot of the gore and rape just seems forced and edgy in an attempt to convince less intelligent readers that its something really deep and amazing when in reality it's just a decent series with great art and nothing more.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2013)

You guys can't see the true beauty of it.  


Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> not worth waiting through the hiatuses for like other series (HxH for example)..



Insane statement.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, the plot hasn't really progressed for quite some time, so it's hard to judge the quality of Berserk's story. I really like it, but it's mostly due to some parts that are superb. On the other hand, there are also parts where the story feels quite aimless (indeed, though the art is great, it's mostly slaughter there..). I really hope Muira pick the story up, because it really deserves to be finished. If it continues to be aimless the story will lose even more fans - though I doubt anyone but the more hardcore fans are still left anyways - and as the story loses it's fan it'll also mean it'll lose it's (commercial) value. Making it quite possible that Berserk will die a quiet death.. 
I really don't know how popular the story is in Japan though.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Eh, I'm with you. I put the series on hold until it ends 200 chapters in because I just don't care for it that much. It's a decent series, but nothing amazing like people make it out to be (it does have fantastic art though) and not worth waiting through the hiatuses for like other series (HxH for example). I feel that a lot of the gore and rape just seems forced and edgy in an attempt to convince less intelligent readers that its something really deep and amazing when in reality it's just a decent series with great art and nothing more.



You can have your preferences off course, but you are wrong when write "a lot of the gore and rape just seems forced and edgy in an attempt to convince less intelligent readers that its something really deep and amazing", because the majority of the fans don't think that are elements like the gore or the rape that makes Berserk a deep work (in addition, the first was reduced while the second was completely eliminated from the story at least from 100 episodes).

To summarize, what I loves about Berserk and that makes it a great work (IMO) are the complexity of the main characters and the ability of the author to set a real world (in addition to the impression to attend the full life of the main protagonist). The gore could make the hero a badass, but personally it's never been the focus of my thoughts.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 15, 2013)

Sutol said:


> duhjuanwhowins, you should start over. The anime doesn't cover everything and has intentionally left out several key elements.
> 
> It's confirmed: No chapter this month. _MAYBE_ in July. Ridiculous.




Seriously?


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2013)

Theos said:


> Well, the plot hasn't really progressed for quite some time, so it's hard to judge the quality of Berserk's story. I really like it, but it's mostly due to some parts that are superb. On the other hand, there are also parts where the story feels quite aimless (indeed, though the art is great, it's mostly slaughter there..). I really hope Muira pick the story up, because it really deserves to be finished. If it continues to be aimless the story will lose even more fans - though I doubt anyone but the more hardcore fans are still left anyways - and as the story loses it's fan it'll also mean it'll lose it's (commercial) value. Making it quite possible that Berserk will die a quiet death..
> I really don't know how popular the story is in Japan though.



Thats also my fear this manga lost track of the plot years ago. Do we really need 50 chapters of Gutts fighting some random sea god?

I don't see the return of the black swordman ever again it's just like the new Indian Jones movie and the crystal skull he is too old for a adventure and brings his family with him that isn't awesome it's just boring PG13.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 17, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Thats also my fear this manga lost track of the plot years ago. Do we really need 50 chapters of Gutts fighting some random sea god?



If you consider the story in its entirety, and so also the pace kept until now, personally I think that the answer is yes.

Guts' journey has always been dotted with obstacles and dangers, the tranquillity is never lasted long for him. To think that his last part of his journey, the sea voyage toward Elf Island, was calm and serene (especially after the cohesion of the realms) would have benn too much out of context IMO.

I'm certain that every fans would have loved to read about Elf Island in place of the Sea God arc (me included), already knowing like it will be a key point for the plot and its setting for the last part of the manga: but if you try to think to a similar development including what happened in the past of the manga, it would look like something of forced and hasty in the general context of the story.

The problem is that Miura release slowly the episodes, but this is not a worthy reason to speed up the story... in that case then there would be really something to worry about and the consequences could be disastrous. When Miura say that he is willing to end the manga also in his 60s if necessary, he is surely taking into account his slowness for releasing the episodes, but also the fact that he don't want alter the pace of the story and I think that this can be considered just a good thing in the interest of a good outcome of the manga.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 17, 2013)

Correct me pls but this seems to be the longest break we had so far or not?

It's hard to think what Gut's decision will be regarding Casca's memory but maybe that's also the question stoping Miura from continuing the story?Either way, he can't make a happy ending for Casca, she either stays stupid or regains her memory and still won't be the casca we knew... A selective memory restoration with happy ending wouldn't fit in this manga tbh.


----------



## James (Jun 17, 2013)

^it is officially the longest break in the history of Berserk to date. By a LARGE margin.



I mean, it's the first time we've went over half a year without a chapter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2013)

Jesus Christ. I tend myself to other shit in order not to realize that the breaks are getting worse and worse but when I check out the situation again, it only gets more depressing.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn.. if you look at the stats its almost painful 

a well, then i'll be reading other manga.. see ya next year Miura


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 17, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> Correct me pls but this seems to be the longest break we had so far or not?
> 
> It's hard to think what Gut's decision will be regarding Casca's memory but maybe that's also the question stoping Miura from continuing the story?Either way, he can't make a happy ending for Casca, she either stays stupid or regains her memory and still won't be the casca we knew... A selective memory restoration with happy ending wouldn't fit in this manga tbh.



Miura have to be smart here a worng turn and he can ruin the manga at that point so i dont mind if he takes 1 year break.


----------



## cha-uzu (Jun 23, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Eh, I'm with you. I put the series on hold until it ends 200 chapters in because I just don't care for it that much. It's a decent series, but nothing amazing like people make it out to be (it does have fantastic art though) and not worth waiting through the hiatuses for like other series (HxH for example). I feel that a lot of the gore and rape just seems forced and edgy in an attempt to convince less intelligent readers that its something really deep and amazing when in reality it's just a decent series with great art and nothing more.


I agree its not worth waiting thru year long hiatuses for 17 page chapters of a story that at this pace WILL NEVER be finished.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 23, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Miura have to be smart here a worng turn and he can ruin the manga at that point so i dont mind if he takes 1 year break.



He's been carefully planning how to tastefully have Guts go down the loli route. It's almost an insurmountable task and thus requires exceptional time for planning.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 24, 2013)

The 3rd part is now online, I repeat... THE 3RD MOVIE IS NOW ONLINE!!!

*Berserk The Golden Age Arc III - The Descent*


----------



## Fayrra (Jun 24, 2013)

I already know that they skipped most of the character development with the first two movies, and that sucks... but no Wyald...... that legitimately saddens me. Oh, gosh, my heart.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 24, 2013)

First of all: thank you Shozan!



Scientia said:


> I already know that they skipped most of the character development with the first two movies, and that sucks... but no Wyald...... that legitimately saddens me. Oh, gosh, my heart.



Well, they had to put a lot of story in a very limited amount of time.. The animation isn't that bad, nor is the soundtrack. What disappoints me is that the movies hardly give anything _new_. For me, they add nothing to what the series already gave me, it feels just an update of the original. At some points I even think the series was better, despite it being rather limited.

A well, hopefully Miura will focus on producing new chapters now


----------



## Kronin (Jun 24, 2013)

Really thanks Shozan!


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 24, 2013)

To see the day where people call HxH fantastic and Berserk nothing amazing,just a decent manga with amazing artwork.

Lol.


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2013)

well although it doesn't bring anything new from a manga perspective
it was still nice seeing it all animated 

pretty damn good action and animation


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 25, 2013)

I still never got why they chose an arc that was already animated to make a movie out of.  Why not tell the eclipse story in haunted flashback's, or something?  I really want to see the revival arc animated.



> He's been carefully planning how to tastefully have Guts go down the loli route. It's almost an insurmountable task and thus requires exceptional time for planning.



Don't kid yourself he's already gone down that path.  He wakes up to loli's crawling over his naked body.  To make matters worse the only sane women in the party are loli's.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 25, 2013)

TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> Don't kid yourself he's already gone down that path.  He wakes up to loli's crawling over his naked body.  To make matters worse the only sane women in the party are loli's.



Only a matter of time until Caska gets the bad end and Schierke gets timeskipped in to an adult.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> The 3rd part is now online, I repeat... THE 3RD MOVIE IS NOW ONLINE!!!
> 
> *Berserk The Golden Age Arc III - The Descent*



Is that the subbed version?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 25, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Is that the subbed version?



partly (10char)


----------



## Magic (Jul 4, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> To see the day where people call HxH fantastic and Berserk nothing amazing,just a decent manga with amazing artwork.
> 
> Lol.


Those people probably have low IQs.


----------



## wowfel (Jul 4, 2013)

They should have made ova's so they don't skip shit,even the scenes they kept in the 3 movies had dialogue cut an example was the Silat vs Guts fight it was like 2 mins in the movie they skipped out on a lot of scenes.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol Guts on top of Caska in the movie.

Now I know why they call him Guts.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Jul 7, 2013)

It's sometimes worth the wait but i don't think this one will be.


----------



## Markness (Jul 7, 2013)

It is getting tiresome so far. Some have given up Bastard!! for the same reason. Re-reading from the beginning does help me stay interested, though. It makes me remember some moments I've forgotten about.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> To see the day where people call HxH fantastic and Berserk nothing amazing,just a decent manga with amazing artwork.
> 
> Lol.



it's laughable really


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally got to finish the mozgul arc...had to reread to remember what happened...
Gotta say, this was one shit of an arc.

Gotta ask: will this keep turning into some one piece shit? What the hell was that? The author was at least focused before but now looks like he got ADD.
This code geass wannabe-deep dialogue already fucked it up but the redundancy of the whole god hand thing and griffith and that shit... In a way it is turning into naruto as well.
The thing is I really liked the characters individually it's just the shitty writing that made them so distant.
And really what is up with the nakama galore? This whole thing felt like a bloody-yet-just-as-mediocre enies lobby/impel down/shippuden...


4/10 for this arc.

Mozgul really had potential as a villain... Till he got the generic demon treatment.


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 15, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> Finally got to finish the mozgul arc...had to reread to remember what happened...
> Gotta say, this was one shit of an arc.
> 
> Gotta ask: will this keep turning into some one piece shit? What the hell was that? The author was at least focused before but now looks like he got ADD.
> ...






But damn... The lost children arc felt different from last time.. Esp with fma brotherhood music... A really sad arc, my favorite in the series
9/10

Oh and the movie 3 was badas


----------



## Ninian (Aug 15, 2013)

This is the Berserk I think it is right, the one with Guts? 




Shit rocked...​


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey, I finally found this thread.

It appears you mean Mozgus when you say "Mozgul," and yeah his arc wasn't the best. The worst is yet to come, though. The only two arcs that have come out since Guts found Casca have only gotten progressively worse; the release schedule is simply a killer.


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope next arcs have the same feeling as the other one, and they dont dwell too much into magic and supernatural stuff, keep it low like with Rosine; limited.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 16, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> I hope next arcs have the same feeling as the other one, and they dont dwell too much into magic and supernatural stuff, keep it low like with Rosine; limited.



I agree, though I don't really care if there is only a chapter a year.. With so few new chapters, the story will likely have lost a lot of fans.. Such a good story, only to get destroyed by it's own writer.. sad


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 16, 2013)

Well this entire year we've lierally only had one chapter, I think. Three chapters if it's literally 12 months, but one or two this entire year. (Depends whether the January issue was actually released in January)


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 16, 2013)

I think the guy won't write anymore 1 chapter per year means death.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 16, 2013)

So it's either gonna be a Black Lagoon or a Trinity Blood?


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 16, 2013)

Can someone go check if Miura is still alive?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 16, 2013)

Skullknight.net hasn't said anything about whether he's dead. At least not to my recollection.


----------



## Ninian (Aug 16, 2013)

Ken said:


> Skullknight.net hasn't said anything about whether he's dead. At least not to my recollection.




Then there's still hope. ​


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 26, 2013)

just watched the 3rd movie. much better than the first two, they finally got the style right and used less obvious cgi.
watching it really reminded me of how awesome berserk was.


we still don't know anything useful about the skullknight, the gods hand, god and guts inner demon. 

miura better gets his shit together.


----------



## YOONICORN8710 (Aug 26, 2013)

i think berserk is officially over unless this blogpost is a big troll (if it is, sorry!!)

1026 RAW


----------



## Shozan (Aug 26, 2013)

well fuck. It says that Miura health isn't getting better and he needs some long term rest to get back on track.

Miura wants to continue with the manga but it will be bad for him if he does as he expected to return in October. I think is the publisher whos writing this and so the series will be endend.

then it says that Muira really wants to continue the story so they are leaving Berserk as a 37 vols. manga and then, if and when Miura gets better, he will start the 'part 2' as a new manga.

Don't know if this is true or not, just writing what was on the page.


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 26, 2013)

YOONICORN8710 said:


> i think berserk is officially over unless this blogpost is a big troll (if it is, sorry!!)
> 
> 1026 RAW



Don't worry. It's fake.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 26, 2013)

uffff. thank you for that


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 26, 2013)

Young Animal made a comment about it?


----------



## Shozan (Aug 26, 2013)

well that post may be fake too or at least about an old rumor. It's from 20 july and that stuff they're talking about says is from this week.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> well that post may be fake too or at least about an old rumor. It's from 20 july and that stuff they're talking about says is from this week.



I was searching through Skullnight.net and they said that Young Animal didn't announce anything about such hiatus.

And it is obvious that if Miura indeed took such a hiatus,we would have learned it from YJ before anyone else.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm going to go with you man, hope Miura is ok and we get chapters soon.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I'm going to go with you man, hope Miura is ok and we get chapters soon.



Yeah,the waiting is just killing me.

I want to see what Griffith is doing


----------



## Shozan (Aug 26, 2013)

playing with Charlotte


----------



## Tandaradei (Aug 27, 2013)

Shozan said:


> playing with Charlotte



who wouldn't?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 27, 2013)

Don't know why you bother posting rumours besmirching Miura's name and reputation. If something is legitimate it'll appear on the Young Animal site, which is viewed by Skull Knight admins daily, which in turn will trickle into this thread via Judge Fudge (or even myself).

The delay is probably something as simple as Miura drawing Falconia in all its glory, not to mention planning its infrastructure and architecture exactly on the storyboards; the new dynamics that will be be present between people and Apostles, and perhaps even a Rickert/Griffith reunion and the intricacies of that. For all we know he has finished two episodes and is currently drawing a third which he'll submit to Young Animal sometime in the future -- but I don't know, so I won't speculate (too much).

Instead of whining like self-entitled fucks, wouldn't it be more productive to discuss whether Miura is burdening himself artistically and your opinions on this? But then again it's the _Naruto Forums_ Berserk community, so I wouldn't hold out.



Tandaradei said:


> we still don't know anything useful about the skullknight, the gods hand, god and guts inner demon..



This is complete bullshit. Miura rarely spoon-feeds information, but it's still there.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 27, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Instead of whining like self-entitled fucks, wouldn't it be more productive to discuss whether Miura is burdening himself artistically and your opinions on this? But then again it's the _Naruto Forums_ Berserk community, so I wouldn't hold out.



Though I agree on the fake rumours, it would be rather pointless to discuss "whether Miura is burdening himself artistically and your opinions on this" as we haven't seen anything from Miura for a long time. 

I can strike the loyal-fan-pose, but after that many hiatuses I'm beginning to wonder what Miura is doing. He has a good manga and a loyal fanbase, I don't think the series are selling that bad either. But why would he keep his fans waiting for so long? I doubt that he would be stuck after all this time  (I mean, the seagod arc felt to me more or less like filler, like he was buying time to prepare for elf-island..)


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2013)

is there a way to convince a few die hard japanese berserk fans to stalk out miura 

just wanna know what he's up to xD

i doubt his editor will tell us what mirua is up to without the whole PR bs.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 27, 2013)

Theos said:


> Though I agree on the fake rumours, *it would be rather pointless to discuss "whether Miura is burdening himself artistically and your opinions on this"* as we haven't seen anything from Miura for a long time.



... no it isn't. It's as simple as this: are the ever-increasing artistic improvements worth the ever-increasing time between hiatuses in your opinion? I'm sure... or rather I'd _hope_ that there's a divergence of opinion.



Theos said:


> I can strike the loyal-fan-pose



A loyal fan and a fan are the same thing. Only plebeians are impatient, frequently insult the mangaka out of ignorance and generally bring shame to the manga's reputation in the West. It's the same situation on any forum.



Theos said:


> but after that many hiatuses I'm beginning to wonder what Miura is doing. He has a good manga and a loyal fanbase, I don't think the series are selling that bad either. But why would he keep his fans waiting for so long? I doubt that he would be stuck after all this time  *(I mean, the seagod arc felt to me more or less like filler, like he was buying time to prepare for elf-island..)*



It wasn't an arc, but a small section of the Elf Island Chapter which in turn belongs to the Fantasia Arc.

People consider the Black Swordsman Arc redundant, or the Lost Children Chapter or the troll extermination in Enoch village ''filler.'' It's the same bullshit arc-in-arc-out, really. These people aren't fans in my opinion; they're just here for the free ride.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 27, 2013)

Someone sounds frustrated.. Though I believe this discussion has been done before, I'll repeat:

Miura has one heck of an manga with Berserk.. The story is quite good, though I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of progress in the story currently (how many years are they travelling to elf island now?). Still, Miura's artstyle is amongst the best out there. If he manages to improve himself even further: great, I'll gladly wait. However, I wonder if it is healthy for someone publishing a manga to have these breaks so often, and so long. The loyal fans will stay, but the others just move along to another series. And if the majority drops the series (usually the hardcore fans form a minority) the commercial value of the series will drop along with it.. Though I don't know anything about Berserks popularity in Japan, but I guess publishing only one chapter this year isn't very healthy. Can't imagine that the publisher is very pleased either.

Your dedication is nice, but please don't think that everything about Berserk and Miura is perfect and that those who comment or disagree are heretics and stupid. If you only think in those kind of absolutes, you'll only join those who "_bring shame to the manga's reputation_".


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2013)

When the next chapter?


----------



## Tandaradei (Sep 8, 2013)

Bender said:


> When the next chapter?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 8, 2013)

Bender...


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to knoooooooow.... ><


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 8, 2013)

hopefully this year, or perhaps the next 
The sooner the better though


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 8, 2013)

Bender said:


> When the next chapter?



lel.

oh you.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 8, 2013)

There's no chapter in the first issue of September but we still got another one for September 27th


----------



## Lavender (Sep 8, 2013)

I just want to see Skull Knight again.


IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR, MIURA-SENPAI? ​


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 8, 2013)

Miura may be jusst immersed enough in IdolMaster to forget Griffith ever had a penis by now.


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2013)

The release of Berserk Golden Age Arc III Descent has me hungering for more and MORE Berserk..

I WANT IT! 

I WANT IT!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 8, 2013)

But don't you live in 3000 AD?


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2013)

Bender lives in the future where the head of Miura is still writing Berserk.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 8, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Bender lives in the future where the head of Miura is still writing Berserk.



Using old Berserk volumes for toilet paper and hoping some pretty pony comes around to draw for him.


----------



## tonpa (Sep 9, 2013)

What the fuck man its been nearly 4+ months. There is really no other manga out there like berserk..


----------



## Lavender (Sep 9, 2013)

On the subject of the manga...


I'am an colorist (comic colorist to be precise, but i do some manga stuff on the side) as some of you may know, and i have been reading the manga from start to finish on Batoto, who has pretty damn good scans.


I plan on making atleast 3 colorings from Berserk.  What scenes?

You'll see. 

(I do take requests on anything else, but not on Berserk. When it's Berserk, i only color the things i think will be doable. It is one hell of an hard manga to color afterall.)

So that's something you guys could look forward to, i think. 


As you wait for that, here is my old Berserk work.

The colors are my own and....well, i can say that my future colorings will not be nearly as colourful. I wil ltry to keep it closer to the mood of the scene, but i will also very likely still follow an own set of colors. Skull Knight if i do color him again might be wearing black armor when i color him next, who knows?


*Spoiler*: __ 














​


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 9, 2013)

tonpa said:


> What the fuck man its been nearly 4+ months. There is really no other manga out there like berserk..



4+ months? It's been *8+* months, 333 came out in January.


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 9, 2013)

Lavender said:


> On the subject of the manga...
> 
> 
> I'am an colorist (comic colorist to be precise, but i do some manga stuff on the side) as some of you may know, and i have been reading the manga from start to finish on Batoto, who has pretty damn good scans.
> ...




Really good colourings.


----------



## Bender (Sep 9, 2013)

@Remchu

In the future Berserk's manga copies are few. Verrrrrrry difficult to get a hold of them. Just like the copies of the old Star Trek series. No matter how many people I beat up none of them gots a copy.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is the first of my latest colorings. As i said before, i will likely make two more, at the very least.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2013)

The religious guy should be angelic looking, aside from that awesome.


Really like the coloring on the previous ones, reminds me of like american comics your color choices. Very cool.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> The religious guy should be angelic looking, aside from that awesome.
> 
> 
> Really like the coloring on the previous ones, reminds me of like american comics your color choices. Very cool.



Well, he is made of rock. It is kinda hard to make rock look like...well....anything else than rock. But i get what you mean though.

And i was either gonna go fiery (as the orignial) or....less evil and unnatural.  So i gave him blueish eyes instead and made his wound in the chest look less like it was giving out light/flame and more like Guts had struck the flesh underneath. Makes him seem a slight bit more human.

And i'am glad you like them. It was when i first colored Berserk that i realised that coloring was something i could do (as somewhat more than an hobby). 

(Before that i had colored mangas of medium to very easy coloring processes. Berserk was the first one that made me bring out the gloves, so to speak. That, and Air Gear.)​


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2013)

Ohhh link some of your air gear stuff please!


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 10, 2013)

Nothing about Berserk i guess this is it for 2013 oh well webtoons are keeping me happy maybe in 2014 we get something from him.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Ohhh link some of your air gear stuff please!



This is really the only one. 



And it is by far the most difficult and timeconsuming piece of work i have ever done.


Just like with most of my work, i went with my own colorscheme, which is why for example Kuuru is an redhead and wears an brightred dress, when she really is pinkhaired and wore....well, whatever color her dress in the manga was.

And you'lll be surprised to hear this, but what was hard with that coloring was NOT the armor, but rather the damn dress she's wearing. That shit took me forever to get done.

Anyhow, if you want to see some more of my work, check out my DA.



(But i do nowadays focus on Walking Dead material, so i'd be somewhat careful as to what you press on there, hehe.)


Anyhow, let's not get too offtopic. This is an Berserk thread afterall. ​


----------



## Magic (Sep 10, 2013)

Pretty awesome man! 
TWD is great too.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 13, 2013)

I want my new chapter now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 13, 2013)

New issue won't be for a while still


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 15, 2013)

Has anybody lost interest in this manga?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 15, 2013)

At least 3 years ago. I still check for updates at least once a month, but only cuz the year is nearly up.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 16, 2013)

Ken said:


> At least 3 years ago. I still check for updates at least once a month, but only cuz the year is nearly up.



I lost interest at the sea monster/mermaid girl arc, only because the waits are so long and its like when a chapter comes out I have to re-read past chapters to understand what the hell is up. But, don't get me wrong I still think berserk is awesome but not as awesome as before.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah it was already getting kind of annoying when it took from 2005 to at least 2007 just for them to get off the port, and by the time the war with that giant beard ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) finished, it was already at least this time 2009. And the sea god shit was utterly boring and overall still hasn't let in on what the hell things like the flower fairy and such were supposed to mean. Nowadays Berserk is a bit of an on and off amusement that disappoints a lot and won't make the cut for One Piece...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 16, 2013)

have never lost interest, but I do think the series has dropped somewhat in quality as the progress in the plot is virtually zero. I wouldn't complain about that if there were more chapters published (and more regularly) but seeing as we get nearly no chapters, and then those chapters don't really add to the plot.. well I guess that most other posts have already made the point

The art and story are still great, but it looks like Miura has either no clue how to continue, or lost interest/inspiration to continue on the same level as it was before.


----------



## James (Sep 16, 2013)

3 months left until we've went 1 year without a chapter. Any bets on whether it'll happen?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 16, 2013)

Not one year as it was early January that the last one came out, but close to dat. Either way, the wait is fucking idiotic and may as well have been Miura on strike. (If I didn't know his work ethic better anyway)


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 16, 2013)

Considering the authors paste over the years Berserk will never finish. He is like 50 years old now and there seems to be no ending in sight. I think he has lost interest over the years.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 16, 2013)

He waa in his late 20s during the oneshot and the first chapter, it's been 13 years... So yeh bour 50


----------



## auem (Sep 17, 2013)

expect 3-4 chapters by year ends...


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 17, 2013)

I think the latest two or so arcs seem worse because of the pacing. I only caught up to Berserk a year ago and I loved both arcs, though they weren't as good as the Golden Age saga.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 5, 2013)

av said:


> It's finally out! Wonder when it will get translated, I don't speak Japanese =/ Man, I almost thought this wasn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I keep up with mangahelpers before listening to pests like you


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 5, 2013)

You link to a Rickroll video in a not-so-elaborate fashion, and in a thread full of people who've checked for updates this whole year. Precisely what I call a pest.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2013)

Isn't trolling the right word?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 6, 2013)

No because trolling need be done in a bigger scale than a thread where maybe 3 people bother to post in.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2013)

Cant say that I care about the amount of people, think its quite the lame joke to make over here.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 6, 2013)

Thankfully I read the entire thread before clicking on links and avoided these shenanigans.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 6, 2013)

Theos said:


> Cant say that I care about the amount of people, think its quite the lame joke to make over here.



It's _especially_ lame because several years ago the folks at SkullKnight managed to trick a sizable portion of the fanbase into thinking that Berserk was going on a 20 year timeskip with some conspicuous shops, and later outdid themselves again by duping people into believing a PSP game was announced. In no way does this even measure up to their average prank, never mind troll.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 6, 2013)

Ken said:


> It's _especially_ lame because several years ago *the folks at SkullKnight managed to trick a sizable portion of the fanbase into thinking that Berserk was going on a 20 year timeskip with some conspicuous shops*, and later outdid themselves again by duping people into believing a PSP game was announced. In no way does this even measure up to their average prank, never mind troll.



I think I've seen this. Grown up Isidro and Schierke by any chance? 

Anyway, there will be an announcement by Young Animal long before the raw surfaces.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep, that's it. And true for the latter part too. Makes this joke all the lamer.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 6, 2013)

I think he's become hikikomori around the time he started taking at least a year to release a volume on average. No notable recognition (sans the movie trilogy) has been given for Berserk since that time it won second place, either. And I'm fairly positive I heard some people say he was heard saying Berserk is a side project now.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 7, 2013)

i want to cry


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 11, 2013)

OMFG!!! I did not know that Berserk was over till now....somebody please help, It hurts!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 11, 2013)

What, is this serious?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 12, 2013)

Ken said:


> What, is this serious?



Yes! Apparently its true, I read it on a site but I'm just finding out about it now when the news was in like August.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 12, 2013)

There are often these kinds of rumours, but they've not been true yet. As long as it's source isn't any official site, I'm not buying it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 12, 2013)

Alright then type in "Berserk Indefinite Hiatus" There you will read that Mura is sick and that theirs a Berserk part 2.


----------



## Kronin (Oct 12, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> OMFG!!! I did not know that Berserk was over till now....somebody please help, It hurts!



These are just fake rumors: in the end of August a SK.net user asked about Berserk directly to the FB page magazine where it's released in Japan (Young Animal), that answered so:

 old piece. 

Source: 

The same user (previously I think) asked also if it was true the rumor about Miura's death () and the same FB page say it that the author is in good health and was working on Berserk.

I think that have to be some particular reasons for his hyatus (maybe really health problems for Miura or disagreements with the editors), but it's impossible to think that Miura, if not forced, will stop to write Berserk, very simple because it's the work of his life (and very likely he will never write more something similar after its end).


----------



## James (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't know why people think there has to be a distinct reason for the extended hiatus.

It's the natural progression of longer and longer breaks over the years.

Sure, a downwards trend isn't necessarily destined to continue, but there has never once been evidence that Miura would reverse this trend.

The question now to me is whether or not Miura will accept that he's probably never going to have a quick enough release schedule to actually finish the series in his lifetime and start looking at alternatives, i.e. having his assistants work more on the art, having it finished in novel/anime form or something else.

I've been reading the series since like 2005 or something and every year when there was a break people would be like "oh ya im sure Miura is just planning a big awesome arc" or "well im sure Miura will speed up again in the future." Lols.

The last chapter released online December 2012, just fyi.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 12, 2013)

Noobs need to stop coming here with rumours and no source.



James said:


> "oh ya im sure Miura is just planning a big awesome arc"



Oh, so you didn't find the Falconia section of the story (vols. 28-34) awesome?

:33


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 12, 2013)

I was never really inclined to believe him. But after 300 days of no chapters, the Miura death theory could've even been possible. Not like it'll get anyone to somehow halt their lives in mourning with how slow Berserk's been for so long, anyway.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2013)

lol you guys are crying over a hiatus that hasn't even reached a year yet, lol, how many of you guys read hxh? miura's hiatuses doesn't even compare to togashi's and that dude that does bastard.


----------



## Markness (Oct 13, 2013)

Hagiwara and Togashi have really been pushing it more than Miura has. I left Bastard!! behind since nothing new from it came since maybe 2010 or so. Viz dropping the manga didn't help either. HxH is nowhere in sight these days but atleast the Viz volumes are still coming out.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Guyver and Five Star Stories are technically worse than Berserk, but in the past 7-ish years Berserk's pacing gradually stagnated to similar levels. But HxH is basically Togashi turning in stick figures with speech bubbles on them, and later finishing up during his nonstop hiatuses when he puts those in volume form.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 13, 2013)

I am pretty sure there was a chapter in 2013 where the archer guy fought the chicken.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 16, 2013)

Miura-sensei!!!


----------



## root (Oct 16, 2013)

Miura-sensei!!!



wowfel said:


> I am pretty sure there was a chapter in 2013 where the archer guy fought the chicken.



Last chapter was in december, featuring the death of the chicken. 

*returns to waiting patiently for a new Berserk chapter*
Darnit, I knew I should've waited another year or two before starting this manga.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 16, 2013)

More posts here in the last year than the number of pages Miura has drawn during that time... hmm.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 16, 2013)

root said:


> Miura-sensei!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. 333 was in January's issue. We may have gotten it at the end of December but officially it was the 1st chapter of 2013.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Oct 16, 2013)

Does that matter? It was released in 2012. In the actual timeframe of the year 2013 Miura hasn't turned in shit.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 23, 2013)

What did you all think about the Berserk movies?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 23, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> What did you all think about the Berserk movies?



It had some nice moments, soundtrack was also nice. But frankly, it somewhat disappointed me. The old series _felt _better to me, though it is always unfair to compare as I've seen those first, so it's a bit nostalgia as well. But I did hope for more, especially in the third movie.

I'd rather want the series to continue than to get a recycled version of a part of the story which was already animated before. Though It is a good part of story, I prefer to see new things.. but thats personal I guess


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 23, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> What did you all think about the Berserk movies?



I would give them a generous _okay_. Some scenes translated themselves nicely to the screen, while others didn't.

I enjoyed _The Egg of the King_ most.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 23, 2013)

>Sees thread being active.
>Gets my hopes high.

This isn't funny, guys.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 2, 2013)

To be confirmed.



New short series (6 chapters) by Miura.
Berserk will resume serialisation.

It says the series depicts the world 100 million years after. It's not clear.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 2, 2013)

Sutol said:


> To be confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I beg your pardon?


----------



## Succubus (Nov 2, 2013)

better explain from skullknight.net



			
				Aazealh said:
			
		

> Hmm, though it's suspicious that no news came from anywhere else, it would honestly be rather difficult to fake something of the sort. That drawing style looks like Miura's, and the typography is that of YA.
> 
> Also, the main news from this image isn't that a new series comprised of 6 episodes (the first of which would be 44 pages) will be published, it's that said series depicts the world of Berserk 100 million years after the current story. In other words, it seems to be a side-story to Berserk more than something totally new.
> 
> ...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 3, 2013)

He needs to stop drawing useless stuff like these and continue working on the current story.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 3, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> He needs to stop drawing useless stuff like these and continue working on the current story.




Even with one chapter a year, the author still focusses on other shit? If this is true, it would suggest Berserk is pretty dead. It would be a sad ending to the story.


----------



## Phemt (Nov 3, 2013)

Berserk is resuming after this mini-series.

GIGANTO MAKIA! A MANGA TO RIVAL SHINGEKI NO KYOJIN!

Miura shits on everyone so he wins by default.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 3, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> He needs to stop drawing useless stuff like these and continue working on the current story.



It isn't useless.

Miura has been drawing Berserk for decades now - I'm sure designing and drawing a new set of characters in a different story would be a refreshing experience for the man, and appeal to his other tastes (I believe he enjoys sci-fi). I love Miura's style, and enjoy seeing him design characters for games or books to see his skill applied elsewhere. So to me, this is some of the best news I've heard all year.

It's nice to see all the hate and doubting from ''fans'' revealed as the garbage that it is.


----------



## Koori (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, if you wanted proof Miura doesn't even give a single fuck about Berserk, you got it,


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2013)

Jesus fucking Christ, finally. I don't even mind that it's still plenty far away since we still have a short series to go through but we got a confirmation, that's all I needed.

Interesting about the possible Greek myth inspired myth, he recently used some greek monsters when the realms of existence merged and he referenced Saint Seiya with puck once so he's into it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 3, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> It isn't useless.
> 
> Miura has been drawing Berserk for decades now - I'm sure designing and drawing a new set of characters in a different story would be a refreshing experience for the man, and appeal to his other tastes (I believe he enjoys sci-fi). I love Miura's style, and enjoy seeing him design characters for games or books to see his skill applied elsewhere. So to me, this is some of the best news I've heard all year.
> 
> It's nice to see all the hate and doubting from ''fans'' revealed as the garbage that it is.



I'm sure what hes got here is going to be nice, but for me I don't care about something that happens 100 million years after the current story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2013)

So this short story will be released continuously in one go, we'll get one chapter every fourteen days for twelve weeks and then supposedly Berserk will start right after that.

To get into hiatus again. Guess now we know the reason why Berserk was on its longest hiatus yet, he was drawing this thing from beginning to end.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm just happy Miura finally releases something, whether it is Berserk or something else. Thanks for the new guys.


----------



## wowfel (Nov 3, 2013)

Well this new manga is better than nothing I just hope it is good.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 3, 2013)

So Miura even in announcing that he's about to resume outright confesses he wants to do no more Berserk until next year. Nice.

Eh I'll read this miniseries if I ever get struck by lightning.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 3, 2013)

Back in the game, awhh yeah. 



Jon Stark said:


> I'm sure designing and drawing a new set of characters in a different story would be a refreshing experience for the man, and appeal to his other tastes


Pretty much how I see it.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 3, 2013)

So the rumors of Miura being sick and dying of the black plague and dropping the manga because of laziness weren't true? 

I also heard he quit Berserk and became a Japanese porn mogul. Source: me.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 3, 2013)

Hopefully these mini series chapters aren't spread apart like we get one then we have to wait 6 months for the next chapter.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 3, 2013)

Ken said:


> So Miura even in announcing that he's about to resume outright confesses he wants to do no more Berserk until next year. Nice.
> 
> Eh I'll read this miniseries if I ever get struck by lightning.



Not entirely true. He already finished this 6 chapter mini-series and it is being all released at once (well, bi weekly). He is starting on new Berserk chapters right now.

And you guys do realize this isn't the first time he was worked on some other than berserk during it's publication, right?

Go look him up on bakupdates or something. King of Wolves and Japan are two other series he did. They are available online to read as well. I'm sure he's done more, those are just the two I can name off the top of my head.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2013)

This is the first non-Berserk related manga Miura's done since 1992, I'm pretty curious to see what he comes up with.

A manga author working on short stories in the middle of his longest running series is pretty fucking common, it just takes longer with Miura because, well, he already takes a lot with his regular manga as it is. Course people overreact to that shit like a murder case.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 3, 2013)

No it is not the first time he's done it. And contrary to some people's baseless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) claims, he does devote so much of his time that in his YA afterwards he repeatedly noted he'd not been stepping out and such. He isn't and never was a slouch, that much is certain; the real slouches are those behind such works as HxH, Guyver and FSS. But there are only 8 weeks left of the year so I didn't see a new Berserk coming out this year anyway.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 6, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> It isn't useless.
> 
> Miura has been drawing Berserk for decades now - I'm sure designing and drawing a new set of characters in a different story would be a refreshing experience for the man, and appeal to his other tastes (I believe he enjoys sci-fi). I love Miura's style, and enjoy seeing him design characters for games or books to see his skill applied elsewhere. So to me, this is some of the best news I've heard all year.



I have to agree, also if I know that can appear stressfull to think that Miura used his time for something not realted to Berserk (or yes? I didn't understood completely the question of the flashforward), personally I think that any mangaka would loved to take a break in his work focusing himself on other projects (and for a fan should be better to find a new mini series, rather than to know that Miura used his time for only personal activities).

The good news anyway is that Mura didn't use his time without doing anything, but worked for all the year (more very likely he had already darawned new wpisodes of Berserk, seeing like in the end of the last tankobon is present a panel that anticipate the next episode still not released).
*
PS*: However I knew that the manga of Miura about the King of Wolves and Japan were realized before the serialization of Berserk (but I could be wrong). However Miura made only the drawinings for them, the author is Buronson (the father of "Hokuto no Ken").

*PPS: *Miura love sci-fi and I know that Guts take the sembiances of a character that should have been the main one of a story with a similar setting. I'm sure that a Miura' story placed in the far future could be only of this kind, so really far from the fantasy of Berserk.

I think that the author has already realized like he will not be more able to create a long manga like Berserk, so his only way to show his other ideas is through mini-series of this kind. (of course, Guts' story should remain always his priority).


----------



## Markness (Nov 6, 2013)

*I*

I'm looking forward to this new short story. I own the DH copy of King of Wolves and it's a good read. Interesting alternate historical take on the era of Genghis Khan and the art style evokes the Black Swordsman arc. I ordered Japan a while back. If you want more of Miura's work, you should definitely invest in these books.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 6, 2013)

Well, we come closer to the decision whether Casca will get her memories back or not and something tells me Miura doesn't know what he would choose. Even if we make a huge discussion in forum talking about this i doubt we will come to an agreement what the better choice is. Would it be selfish of Guts to make her remember everything, so he can have his casca back or should she remain stupid and the real casca would forever be sealed somewhere inside. So it wouldn't be selfish but rather save casca if she gets healed? bla bla bla etc. both choices will be shit and both will end up with casca hating guts.  One lame thing miura could pull is making casca regain all memories except the rape but this would be bullshit since this manga isn't the typical bees and flowers story where all things have a happy ending. We only have  these 2 choices and none is a good one, not for casca nor for guts.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 7, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> Well, we come closer to the decision whether Casca will get her memories back or not and something tells me Miura doesn't know what he would choose. Even if we make a huge discussion in forum talking about this i doubt we will come to an agreement what the better choice is. Would it be selfish of Guts to make her remember everything, so he can have his casca back or should she remain stupid and the real casca would forever be sealed somewhere inside. So it wouldn't be selfish but rather save casca if she gets healed? bla bla bla etc. both choices will be shit and both will end up with casca hating guts.  One lame thing miura could pull is making casca regain all memories except the rape but this would be bullshit since this manga isn't the typical bees and flowers story where all things have a happy ending. We only have  these 2 choices and none is a good one, not for casca nor for guts.




Like you say no choice is good, but seems me very likely that in the end Casca will regain all her memories: this was an element foreshadowed long time ago and that would be able to bring a development in the characters of Casca and all the company of Guts (in addition to drama in the relationship between the girl and the black swordman, and we know like Miura love make suffer his characters ).


----------



## Jotun (Nov 7, 2013)

I think it would be healthier for Casca to deal with what has happened. I don't see how it makes Guts selfish. Should everyone become like Casca so they don't have to deal with monsters and the horrible things that are happening?

I think Miura is just trying to find the right tone for her return. I wouldn't want to be in his position.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 7, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I think it would be healthier for Casca to deal with what has happened. I don't see how it makes Guts selfish. Should everyone become like Casca so they don't have to deal with monsters and the horrible things that are happening?
> 
> I think Miura is just trying to find the right tone for her return. I wouldn't want to be in his position.



As they say, ignorance is bliss. I'm sure at times Guts wishes he could just forget everything. The only thing driving him forward originally was his thirst for revenge, and now that focus has shifted to restoring Caska.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 7, 2013)

I think Casca's mind will be healed but she will not remember the events of her friends being slaughtered. She will regain her memory slowly when certain things are triggered and she will not remember that Guts has been protecting her. 

I see her regaining her memories when certain events allow her to do so.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 7, 2013)

He takes his hiatus time to work on other series... what a nerd


----------



## Shozan (Nov 7, 2013)

I think Miura is going to go with the 'She just remember everything pre-Eclipse'


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 7, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I think Miura is going to go with the 'She just remember everything pre-Eclipse'



I don't think she will regain her memories just like* that*. Miura will probably make her gain them back piece by piece.


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't hold your breath waithing for Casca return.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 7, 2013)

Could you imagine if Miura went the route of making Casca remember everything except Guts that would totally suck and feel a bit cliche.


----------



## Fayrra (Nov 8, 2013)

I posted something similar to this on another forum:

If Caska regains her memory, it'd be so awesome if a little while after it happens (because she's going to be all sad and shit), and after an emotional convo with her, Guts goes in to comfort her and her and Guts just spend time with each other and just make love over and over for like a week straight in some private, magical tree-fairy house place/paradise area to parallel something like the moment when they were in the forest and then Guts was crying and she made love to him. That'd be a much deserved paradise week for Guts. And then, of course, back to reality and that's when Skull Knight's whatever the fuck "she doesn't want what you want" thing pops in, it already popped up before during the paradise-week but now that they got LOVE out of the way it becomes more prominent. And of course Caska will still be grieving during this week, Guts has lived with it for a while, but Caska hasn't. However that's what Guts is there for, to make her happy, to make her forget. It'd be a great strengthening moment for their love, this week of pure happiness and yet sadness in fairy-elf land wherever the fuck. It'd be magical.

Throw in some kind of poetic aside just like Guts did when they made love and fell asleep, except this time Caska is the one thinking it, and then from there we go doooowwwn hill baby, messed up sad depressed city here we come.

I have gotten way too carried away with myself here. Either way I'm looking forward to a result regarding her retardation. Either way should be sad. But honestly the only way I see any form of happiness coming into the equation as well is if she gets her memory back. Because of that I'm rooting for her getting it back. And I definitely hope it is all at once. I've waiting long-nuff.


----------



## kippp3 (Nov 11, 2013)

.....wait what


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 20, 2013)

Raw of the first chapter of Miura's side project is out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm fearing that no one will translate this thing for a long time.

Thanks for the link, though.


----------



## wowfel (Nov 20, 2013)

This manga needs to get translated asap!! I'm expecting it is gonna be a good read.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm fearing that no one will translate this thing for a long time.
> 
> Thanks for the link, though.


Evil Genius mentioned on there site that they might pick this up so hopefully they will release these chapters.


----------



## Markness (Nov 27, 2013)

Dark Horse published both of his stories with Buronson so there's a good chance they will publish this as well. 

I just read the raw and I'm pretty impressed by it. The anglerfish-like beast disguising itself like an oasis was damn clever and those floating Cthulhu looking things with cannons were odd but still interesting. The giant beetles also recall the beetle apostle from the Lost Children arc from Berserk and already we have a head to head fight but rather than ending it in slaughter like what tends to happen in Miura's stories, the main character bests him with technique. 
The young girl riding on the main character's shoulders was amusing, almost like Schierke's spirit when it's inside Guts' armor. I'm definitely looking forward to a translation.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 27, 2013)

Welp, Miura went full mushrooms trip with that new manga.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 27, 2013)

Is that to say it's bad? Of course I didn't expect that terribly much, but if it's that indelible I won't bother.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone know how close to the manga the 3 Golden age films are? I'm thinking of starting the series and what I'd usually do is watch, then read (and go back over what I watched).


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 28, 2013)

Reading is much better in this case 
However, dont get scared from the first part..


----------



## Kanki (Nov 28, 2013)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Reading is much better in this case
> However, dont get scared from the first part..



How do you mean? I was told that the 3 films cover the whole first part of the manga?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 28, 2013)

They are chronologically from the first part, but the most popular and lauded part of the series is the flashback arc, and that arc is the one that the movies chose to cover first. The present-time part of the story have so far only been adapted via the first episode of the 1998 anime and two video games


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 28, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> How do you mean? I was told that the 3 films cover the whole first part of the manga?



The series start out with the grown up version of Guts, fighting on his own against monsters. The entire thing of the band of the hawk is more or less a giant flashback. Also, some details of Guts' youth are a little more gruesome than what is depicted in the films. I only warned because after watching the films the first three volumes might seem a bit slow and dark. But don't worry, it's still good, and rewarding.

You like Kingdom, so you should like Berserk as well, though Kingdom is realistic, and Berserk is a fantasy story containing demons, fairies, trolls, etc 

All in all, I'd say it's one of the better series I'm following, even though it's a bit death right now due to no new chapter for a year. Miura seems to have other priorities than the continuation of his series right now.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 28, 2013)

Ken said:


> They are chronologically from the first part, but the most popular and lauded part of the series is the flashback arc, and that arc is the one that the movies chose to cover first. The present-time part of the story have so far only been adapted via the first episode of the 1998 anime and two video games





-Ziltoid- said:


> The series start out with the grown up version of Guts, fighting on his own against monsters. The entire thing of the band of the hawk is more or less a giant flashback. Also, some details of Guts' youth are a little more gruesome than what is depicted in the films. I only warned because after watching the films the first three volumes might seem a bit slow and dark. But don't worry, it's still good, and rewarding.
> 
> You like Kingdom, so you should like Berserk as well, though Kingdom is realistic, and Berserk is a fantasy story containing demons, fairies, trolls, etc
> 
> All in all, I'd say it's one of the better series I'm following, even though it's a bit death right now due to no new chapter for a year. Miura seems to have other priorities than the continuation of his series right now.



Thanks.

So if/when I finish all 3 films, where would you recommend I start reading? I don't mind going back over an arc if you think it'll help (like when the Kingdom anime skipped a part of the story for eg).

Sorry for all the questions lol. I just want to watch first so I get a better understanding of the story - I usually prefer series that I've watched first and read afterwards.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 28, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So if/when I finish all 3 films, where would you recommend I start reading? I don't mind going back over an arc if you think it'll help (like when the Kingdom anime skipped a part of the story for eg).
> 
> Sorry for all the questions lol. I just want to watch first so I get a better understanding of the story - I usually prefer series that I've watched first and read afterwards.



So you are outright admitting you have trouble with reading comprehension? You could have just admitted this in that other thread to save yourself from so much embarrassment y'know.

But don't watch the Berserk movies, they are terrible. If you are going to get into Berserk then just read the manga. Now is the best time to start as well since it is just about to come off hiatus.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 28, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> So you are outright admitting you have trouble with reading comprehension? You could have just admitted this in that other thread to save yourself from so much embarrassment y'know.
> 
> But don't watch the Berserk movies, they are terrible. If you are going to get into Berserk then just read the manga. Now is the best time to start as well since it is just about to come off hiatus.



I was very disgusted with the Berserk movies to be honest, everything about it felt wrong! I don't know what people were raving about. The anime is way better than the movies they should have just continued with the anime or reboot the shit.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 28, 2013)

They only have 37 volumes to adapt from and that number won't hit 40 by 2023


----------



## Kanki (Nov 29, 2013)

Read chapter one....220 pages 




Rica_Patin said:


> So you are outright admitting you have trouble with reading comprehension? You could have just admitted this in that other thread to save yourself from so much embarrassment y'know.
> 
> But don't watch the Berserk movies, they are terrible. If you are going to get into Berserk then just read the manga. Now is the best time to start as well since it is just about to come off hiatus.



I was unaware that preferring to watch = could not read. Don't make me send you into a fit of embarrassing rage like last time


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 29, 2013)

As for starters: I began with the anime series first, then I read it. Though it was the first manga I ever read 
Though the animation of the series is a bit outdated, the atmosphere is brilliant. Much better than the films, imo they feel a bit too bright and smooth while I think the darker/rawer atmosphere is more fitting for Berserk.
Or you can watch both. Also an option of course


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol the first four or so volumes aren't even numbered as "chapters"


----------



## Ernie (Nov 29, 2013)

Berserk shits on all other manga's easily.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 29, 2013)

All? Naw.

Definitely in the upper 10% though.

Of course that's it as a whole and not just the good bits before loli witch and mermaid bitch took over.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 29, 2013)

Ken said:


> All? Naw.
> 
> Definitely in the upper 10% though.
> 
> Of course that's it as a whole and not just the good bits before loli witch and mermaid bitch took over.



Agreed. Some parts of Berserk belong to my absolute favorite, but there are also parts which are slightly less. Still, this is common for nearly each manga. If I had to say, this manga would definately belong in my top 5, even after the bad times we have now. Also, this manga has the potential to become a lot better, if only Miura chose to progress the plot a little. Instead of this sea god arc, of which I don't really see the point, he could have made Guts and co arrive at Elf island for example. 

Still, the art and the story are freaking good. If only it was published a bit more regularly. This manga deserves a lot more attention!


----------



## Lmao (Nov 29, 2013)

New chapter when?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 29, 2013)

If there is a point to the sea god crap arc, Miura probably won't elaborate on it for another 9 years at this rate.

Even still, the art is excellent and it does show promise... but while Miura doesn't seem exactly lazy like that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Togashi or those certain others (Guyver and the ilk), he does seem majorly burnt out after 24 years of publication.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 29, 2013)

Ken said:


> If there is a point to the sea god crap arc, Miura probably won't elaborate on it for another 9 years at this rate.
> 
> Even still, the art is excellent and it does show promise... but while Miura doesn't seem exactly lazy like that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Togashi or those certain others (Guyver and the ilk), he does seem majorly burnt out after 24 years of publication.



I agree with this. The sea god stuff, the little flashback thing. It's almost like Miura lost track of where he wants the story to go, and buys time with this stuff..


----------



## Ernie (Nov 29, 2013)

Bad times now? 

Explain. 


Still loving it.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know if later we could discover additional purposes for the "Sea  God  arc", but actually until now to me appear clear the reason for its   presence.


*Spoiler*: __ 



From a side it was abel to give a contribution to  further move  the plot, even if not through real developments but only  with elements  or hints that will be able to set the basis for real  future  developments


 The entry of anew member in Guts' company (Isma);
 The introduction of the "real name" concept for the people of the "fantasy" world;
 Not only Guts but all the main good guys know of the magical nature of the"Moonlight boy";
 Confirmed that the mysterious children can appear only in the nights of full moon;
 Visual hints about the connection between the "Moonlight boy" and  Griffith (while thecrew believe him to be connected with the King of the  Elves);
 A first hint about the importance of the God Tree (apparently he can be  used - at least by the "Moonlight boy" - like way for travelling through  the world);
The subplot of the pirates definitely ended
 Guts and the others have very likely overcome the last obstacle between them and Elf Island;
 Confirmed  that Guts hasn't forgotten his revenge (he wish to return in the  Midlands to kill Griffith)
Apparently  (but I'm not completely sure of  it) Guts seem wish to fix Caska even  if this could be more a bad than  a good thing for her, related to the  return of the Eclyspe's memories.


But overall, I  think that the Sea God arc had like purpose the one to show the  difficulties that Guts has to meet in the last part of his path (the sea  travel for reaching the sea).

I know that some people  could think that this was a waste of time, but I'm sure that if you  think about would have appeared really in contrast with what showned  until now that Guts, after all the misadventures for reaching Vritanis  and to set sail for the island, to reach the land of the elves without  problems - overall just now that the world is ihabited by monsters.

If  you imagine to read a such part of the story in retrospective, would  appear really out of place a similar thing: compared with the past  journey of Guts, would be inevitable to think that the author has suddenly decided to accelerate the pace of the story at the expense of an internal disharmony.

More  a similar arc is not the only one in the manga, if you think about also  the Lost Children arc (that despite his unpopularity I love), in the  end hadn't no real purpose in the story if not the one to give us a slow  and more realistic introduction of the "Holy Iron Chain Knights", but  overall was only a way for Miura to show us another "looking for the  apostle journey" of Guts, for creating a tie with the beginning of the  story and before to pass to the next Guts' behavior (to give the  priority to the safety of Caska before than to his revenge, a phase that  it's still not ended). And I don't think that it's a case that such  "transitional arc" in the end had a similar lenght (both of them are  around 3 volumes).

I  know that the problem is that Miura is slow to write the chapters and  so a little arc like this end to take 3 years of the real time. But I  think that at least should be appreciated the fact that Miura with his  pacing is however able to keep a general visual without losing the  general plot.

I don't think that  Miura has no idea to what write: in his two last interview he has always  made realize like he has planned the rest of the story (he was able to  say that at the volume 33 the story was around the 60/70%, and in the  times before the release of the first movie, he said to was working on  the script about the next arc that would have seen revelations about the  past of the God Hand). So for me the choice to write something like the  Sea God arc was intentional for the pacing of the plots and if the  times of serialization were regular, I think that people would be able  to appreciate better it. 

[Finally the last arc  was also able to give us a first taste of the absolute inhospitality of  the new world for the humans (seem that Falconia with Griffith and the  Elf Island with his mages could be the only safe place on the world),  but also to shoud finally the appearence of supernatural creatures  friends of the humans in addition to the elves - the mermaids -]


----------



## 8 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ken said:


> Of course that's it as a whole and not just the good bits before loli witch and mermaid bitch took over.


i actually like schierke a lot. i can't see where the hate comes from. is it because she's a little girl?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Nope that can't be the case because we all love dem cute lil gurls

I think it's probably because letting her hop in the main cast like that caused the battles to plummet in enjoyment and her introduction happened to coincide with the other things people complain about. Dumboi Ishidro and troll village, and shitty characters on Griffith's party as well like Sonia and that useless Mule ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I didn't start reading until the manga had 30 volumes and she was around way before that, so the slowness isn't her fault I guess.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow...Gutz vs Count was epic - never saw the twist coming. Felt sorry for the old guy though who had to watch his wife/kid get eaten.

It was awesome when Gutz used Therisia as a hostage/shield. Nice for once to have a main protagonist who isn't the typical 'nice guy'.

I lol'd when Gutz held the sword in his mouth. Eat your heart out Zoro 

I don't really know what chapter I'm at, but I just finished this: A dragon *out of a fly* and a field of flowers *out of a swamp*

Griffiths seems really cool. Isn't this the start of the GA arc? Or have I got that completely wrong?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

The start of the GA arc is the end of that volume, so yes.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2013)

People are just grated by the Mermaid arc because the releases aren't being kept up.

It's a small arc that doesn't deserve any complaints.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 1, 2013)

That was actually one of the things that made the golden age arcs so great, you knew things were going to end in such a way that Guts becomes a wandering avenging lone swordsman. So throughout the golden age arc you have this sense of dread that things are going to go bad somehow. That feeling is completely absent in the new movies. And in my opinion the thing that is_ most_ wrong with the movies. There is no feeling of impending doom, and unavoidable destiny. 
At least in the animated tv series they had that introduction episode and Void doing the pseudo philosophical quote at the start of each episode.

Read on skullknight.net forums that berserk will continue some time in march. Not sure if you guys knew about that yet or not, so there ya go.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like I have reached it....
Donavan looks like he either is (or will/did) rape Gutz. I assume he killed Gambino? 

I've decided to read and then watch. But I'll do it in a strange way, so once I've read enough to cover the first film, I'll stop and watch that film. Then I'll come back and read through to the end of the second film, and will watch that (and so on). So I'll read first then watch what I've read.

Unique (correction; Retarded) way of doing things, but that's just me I guess...

How many volumes does the first film cover? Assuming I'm on volume 4 right now.


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 1, 2013)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Read on skullknight.net forums that berserk will continue some time in march. Not sure if you guys knew about that yet or not, so there ya go.



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2013)

> That was actually one of the things that made the golden age arcs so great, you knew things were going to end in such a way that Guts becomes a wandering avenging lone swordsman. So throughout the golden age arc you have this sense of dread that things are going to go bad somehow. That feeling is completely absent in the new movies. And in my opinion the thing that is most wrong with the movies. There is no feeling of impending doom, and unavoidable destiny.



I was told the best way to read Berserk was to start from the golden age arc and that's how I originally read it.

I think it is just as great a read that way than in the way it was written. The other worldly elements are far more other worldly when you have don't expect them especially as they slowly increase through the arc. What occurs at the end with the eclipse of course is something you don't expect in the way you would have had you read the first arc.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 1, 2013)

Gutz vs Griffiths was awesome.
It's so annoying how I already know the way in which their rivalry ends (or I think I do).

On 'Chapter 5, Volume 5' now, whatever that's supposed to mean. Loving the series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2013)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Read on skullknight.net forums that berserk will continue some time in march. Not sure if you guys knew about that yet or not, so there ya go.



Berserk returning in march was in the original newspiece about Kentaro Miura's new manga. 6 chapters in a row are released and Berserk resumes the next issue after the last chapter.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 1, 2013)

I still enjoy Berserk, the artwork is some if not the best I've ever seen. 

Its just Guts and them have been working so hard to get to elf island. Then Guts finally kills the sea god, things get moving again. Getting sooo close to their destination, then mirua does a perspective shift. Sorry I don't care about the inner workings of Griffith's kingdom, the whole golden age ark he talked about becoming a king.... well he got his wish, Lets stick with Guts and co, and get to the island and get the plot really moving.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Well speaking from a modern day perspective, and by that I mean in the number of actual pages it takes for the plot to progress, it isn't on the slow side. About the only titles that broke past 50 volumes and didn't start in the late 90s or 2000s are Jojo, Kochikame and Conan - the latter of which may as well be a 2000s manga series seeing as it's already 20 years old and its popularity waned. Whereas One Piece (which is maybe halfway through) is already up there with Conan. Berserk having taken 6 or so volumes on ship to get to where it is isn't terrible at all by those standards, just that it comes out so fucking damn slowly and Miura has a tendency to gravitate toward his other interests nowadays. Thus resulting in the quality also turning shitty which only makes it feel even slower.

Not saying he's really on the right track with the irrelevant faggotry he's pulling atm though.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't blame miura though, he has been working on the same manga for 24 years. Also. he did had a health scare awhile back, so if he needs a break then I don't blame him.


----------



## Katou (Dec 2, 2013)

Started reading Berserk . . 

Already in Chapter 5 . . this is pretty much Addicting  

it's too good


----------



## Kronin (Dec 2, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> People are just grated by the Mermaid arc because the releases aren't being kept up.
> 
> It's a small arc that doesn't deserve any complaints.



I agree.



Kanki Is God said:


> How many volumes does the first film cover? Assuming I'm on volume 4 right now.



The first movie goes from the middle of volume 4 to the middle of volume 6.



Cyvee said:


> Started reading Berserk . .
> 
> Already in Chapter 5 . . this is pretty much Addicting
> 
> it's too good



Welcome to the party *Cyvee*!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Forerunner said:


> I don't blame miura though, he has been working on the same manga for 24 years. Also. he did had a health scare awhile back, so if he needs a break then I don't blame him.



Pretty much. He more or less keeps working on it because it ate the entirety of his 20's and 30's more or less and it's doubtful that anyone who succeeds it would come up with much more than Bastard!! or mebbe Holyland.

However from a storytelling perspective the new arcs were crap. The art has always been top notch, like... to the point it dwarfs nearly all serialized manga to date but shit is it awry now compared to the plot back in the 90s


----------



## Kanki (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm up to where Gutz has done the assassination. I've also watched the movie which stopped at the point where I was up to.

It was friggin epic. The manga on the whole was > the movie for sure, with the exception of the last 10 minutes (i.e the assassination). But both were good. 

Gutz is making a push for my favourite main character - probably only behind Yagami Light + Shin right now (and P1 Naruto).


----------



## Nidave (Dec 2, 2013)

I started reading Berserk last month and it took me a week to get caught up. This manga is the best I've read so far.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 3, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> I'm up to where Gutz has done the assassination. I've also watched the movie which stopped at the point where I was up to.
> 
> It was friggin epic. The manga on the whole was > the movie for sure, with the exception of the last 10 minutes (i.e the assassination). But both were good.
> 
> Gutz is making a push for my favourite main character - probably only behind Yagami Light + Shin right now (and P1 Naruto).



And you didn't even get to the part where the feels really kick in..


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 3, 2013)

On a whole I'd say the part that the second movie covered, as well as the part the third left out are the best in the series. Keep going. Eclipse ain't half bad in the manga either, but the movie version is about equally good too (old anime, not so much).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2013)

Kronin said:


> Finally the 37th volume was released also in my country:



Dude, what the fuck are they doing with the cover and title font? God damn, that's pretty ugly. Where are you from?


----------



## Lezu (Dec 5, 2013)

Those new series - meh.


----------



## Kronin (Dec 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, what the fuck are they doing with the cover and title font? God damn, that's pretty ugly. Where are you from?



Eh, I know: sadly in Italy the edition of Berserk including all the pages of the Japanese version has such covers  

However there is a second edition of the manga (that I don't follow), with a less invasive cover, where every book is corresponding to half Japanese tankobon; for example these ones  are the covers of the two "mini-volumes" including the first and second half of Berserk 37 (for the second half they use like cover the Japanese internal poster, poster that by the way is absent in my edition *sigh*).


*Spoiler*: __ 





​




But you don't know the most funny thing: these editions of Berserk have to be read from left to right  Very likely it was a decision taken 20 years ago when the manga weren't still so popular in my country, and the editors wanted make more easy their read: of course today no one would decide again to publish a manga in a similar way).

I decided that I will buy again all the manga when (and overall "if" XD) it will be ended and they will decide to publish it in a worthy edition for this title 



Black Mirror said:


> this little girl is so gonna get raped by some tentacle monster. Need a thread for this manga~
> 
> And i think this is the confirmation that Berserk won't continue before this ends?



Gigantomakhia seem very nice to me, overall because it's a fresh air being so far from Berserk plot, characters and environment; I'm really curios to see its development 

 The manga will last only 6 chapters, so of course Miura could only being able to show us a view of this universe through a big event, but surely not to build a complex story. 

The magazine has already confirmed that the serialization of Berserk will follow immediately after the end of Gigantomakhia (where all of its six chapters should be released biweekly).


----------



## Kanki (Dec 6, 2013)

Up to volume 14. The last few volumes have been some of the best stuff I've ever read. In fact I don't think I've ever felt as much emotion/depth/drama from any manga. Normally it's only an anime that could make me feel like that.

The plot has been freakin' incredible too. Griffiths raping Casca infront of Gutz 

Though when Griffiths was useless/weak, the author drew his eyes amazingly well.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 7, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> Up to volume 14. The last few volumes have been some of the best stuff I've ever read. In fact I don't think I've ever felt as much emotion/depth/drama from any manga. Normally it's only an anime that could make me feel like that.
> 
> The plot has been freakin' incredible too. Griffiths raping Casca infront of Gutz
> 
> Though when Griffiths was useless/weak, the author drew his eyes amazingly well.



It is always good when we have more people like you reading and getting into Berserk, and actually enjoying it and seeing the greatness in front of them unfold as well unlike other cretins. 

You shall make for a great sacrifice indeed. 

But yes, it certainly was an incredible experience. The Golden Age has to be one of the all-time greatest arcs for me. During this point in the story where you are (vol.14) is when a lot of people would say the series "goes way down hill," but I very much disagree. The story slows down for a bit, but that has to be expected when you finish a very big arc that lasted almost a decade.

And while I won't say the later arcs are exponentially superior as what they lack is the raw, emotional story telling of the Golden Age arc, the characterization, the new themes introduced throughout which add to the incredible world building, and the artwork (which actually improves exponentially) are very well handled IMO.

Be warned, though: in just a few volumes you'll be introduced to one of the most insane, depraved head cases in the series by far. You'll know something is wrong with him as soon as you see his big Lego head. 

He is by far worse than Griffith.


----------



## wowfel (Dec 7, 2013)

Good first chapter I just hope it keeps getting better.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Dec 7, 2013)

Really nice world building, well done sci-fi theme. Miura's art is just splendid..

Prome and Delos are a pretty cool pair, already like their characters. IMO, a pretty nice start.

And the next chapter comes out on the 13th with around the same amount of pages, perfect.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 7, 2013)

Not sure but the new series is like a fusion of "Until Death do us apart" and "toriko".


----------



## Oceania (Dec 8, 2013)

Got to read Miura's new work, I like it, he is clearly influenced by deep sea creatures. Which I love, as Im going to school to study deep sea life. Anyway its kinda funny I can see a teeny bit of guts in Delos well in terms of facial expressions. I have a feeling that there will be more comedy in this story which is a new shift from what Berserk is.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 13, 2013)

Dunno, saw it a while ago on youtube. I'd bet you could find it on animefreak if you look for the berserk golden age movie 1, in the animelist. Think it counts as its own movie series, so you'll find all the movies if u just click on the first one.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Commie subs have had it for like 6 months, bro.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 14, 2013)

3rd movie was great. Though I preferred the manga - the slower pacing made it seem more disturbing, and Griffith's weak condition was much more apparent in the manga. And those eyes.....he seemed much more mysterious. 

One thing I never got though - when Griffiths tried to get on top of Casca in the tent, was he trying to has sex with her? Or just a hug?


----------



## NW (Dec 14, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> 3rd movie was great. Though I preferred the manga - the slower pacing made it seem more disturbing, and Griffith's weak condition was much more apparent in the manga. And those eyes.....he seemed much more mysterious.
> 
> One thing I never got though - when Griffiths tried to get on top of Casca in the tent, was he trying to has sex with her? Or just a hug?


Well, they showed his crotch getting jammed near Casa's, so... 

Yeah, I dunno. Never got that either. 

Casca recalled the moment and said Griffith was very prideful or something like that. Not sure if that helps clear up what was going on.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> 3rd movie was great. Though I preferred the manga - the slower pacing made it seem more disturbing, and Griffith's weak condition was much more apparent in the manga. And those eyes.....he seemed much more mysterious.
> 
> One thing I never got though - when Griffiths tried to get on top of Casca in the tent, was he trying to has sex with her? Or just a hug?



It was attempted rape. He'd have no reason to try and force mouth-to-mouth if it were him trying to get a hug in.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> One thing I never got though - when Griffiths tried to get on top of Casca in the tent, was he trying to has sex with her? Or just a hug?


lol, hug 
Of course he tried to have sex with her. It's conveyed very obviously. He saw them with Guts together and tried to make her his own. One of the reasons why he raped her as Femto later.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

By the time he became Femto he probably wasn't even concerned with "making her his own"


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

No, I mean when he turned into Femto the desire to have sex with her was still burning within him. In a way to make up for what he couldn't do before.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

Eh, one possible interpretation. I'd wager his imminent return to the material plane (e.g. revival through Casca's child) was a bigger reason.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Like I said, *one* of the reasons. Considering the event and things leading up to it, just 1 either reason is too simplistic.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, I agree more or less. I just have a hard time believing that fucking Casca remained some sensual desire for him after he transcended humanity and shit.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, but that was before he abandoned the Idea of Evil plot. So he pictured Grifith as all sorts of chosen one then.
So... why not


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

Lol ok



:ho


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 14, 2013)

I wonder how was no one able to figure out it was Guts who killed general Julius and his son since there were so many soldiers that saw him and his sword, considering his status as the raid leader of the band of the hawks they should of been able to find out who Guts was. I mean no one else uses a sword like that lol and they even saw him.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 14, 2013)

Read Gigantomakhia and it got too much Berserk elements like the angry mob or the monsters with human face.

But for the first chapter it feels like a poor version of Berserk i wish Miura could take a few risks and try something less medieval if this the future where is all the tech.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

lazorwalrus said:


> I wonder how was no one able to figure out it was Guts who killed general Julius and his son since there were so many soldiers that saw him and his sword, considering his status as the raid leader of the band of the hawks they should of been able to find out who Guts was. I mean no one else uses a sword like that lol and they even saw him.



It's just one of those in-universe things. To us, the disguise looked painfully obvious. To them, it was apparently foolproof.

In the first movie they changed his sword to a regular one for that assassination so as to reduce the odds of him looking stupid, but that isn't canon so yeah.


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 14, 2013)

lazorwalrus said:


> I wonder how was no one able to figure out it was Guts who killed general Julius and his son since there were so many soldiers that saw him and his sword, considering his status as the raid leader of the band of the hawks they should of been able to find out who Guts was. I mean no one else uses a sword like that lol and they even saw him.



Even if one of them did who is crazy to report that Griffith have his hand on Julius death without any proof or evidence besides the fact that if Griffith can kill a general and get away who would want him as enemy.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 14, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Read Gigantomakhia and it got too much Berserk elements like the angry mob or the monsters with human face.
> 
> But for the first chapter it feels like a poor version of Berserk i wish Miura could take a few risks and try something less medieval if this the future where is all the tech.


It's not like this is his next manga. Just a small breather.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

I doubt he'll ever be done with Berserk while he's still kickin'.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 14, 2013)

Well not really even report Griffith, but there were clearly a bunch of people who saw Guts killing a bunch of soldiers and leaving the castle after Julius and his son were found dead, given their royal status, I really doubt its something thats just ignored even if Griffith was involved. At least there should be people asking around about the killer and I doubt the soldiers would just stay silent after having their comrades killed by Guts and since Guts was pretty famous and later on even became the 100 man slayer, there must of been someone to connect the dots.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 14, 2013)

Like I said, in-universe. From our point of view a guy wielding an obviously one-of-a-kind sword that a raiders captain just so happened to have is very, very suspicious. Moreso if two of the royals next in line after the princess were killed by him. But to them it was somehow foolproof.


----------



## Kronin (Dec 16, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> lol, hug
> Of course he tried to have sex with her. It's conveyed very obviously.  He saw them with Guts together and tried to make her his own. One of the  reasons why he raped her as Femto later.



Another bigger reason for the rape it was surely the possibility to  hurt Guts in his deep soul, so finally fulfilling his feelings of  revenge against Guts - mixed with the love for him - that he felt since  the moment where the friend rescued him (Griffith's attempt to strangle him in his prison).  This is evident when you see that while he is violating the girl, Femto  is often focused with a devilish look on Guts, rather than on Caska or  the act. 



Ken said:


> It's just one of those in-universe things. To us, the disguise looked painfully obvious. To them, it was apparently foolproof.
> 
> In the first movie they changed his sword to a regular one for that assassination so as to reduce the odds of him looking stupid, but that isn't canon so yeah.



The director/crew of the movies stated in an interview that some changes were made under suggestion of the same author (for example, at least one of the new outfits of Charlotte were designed by Miura) Considering his deep care for the realism, I wouldn't be amazed to discover that the different sword and the hood weared by Guts for all the time during the assassination, were an idea of Miura regretting the lack of these details in the manga.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Berserk is his only title that has spanned more than a couple of volumes, so yeah that wouldn't surprise me either.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 17, 2013)

Kronin said:


> Another bigger reason for the rape it was surely the possibility to  hurt Guts in his deep soul, so finally fulfilling his feelings of  revenge against Guts - mixed with the love for him - that he felt since  the moment where the friend rescued him (Griffith's attempt to strangle him in his prison).  This is evident when you see that while he is violating the girl, Femto  is often focused with a devilish look on Guts, rather than on Caska or  the act.


Hardly a bigger reason. I'd say one of the lesser ones, but it is there.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd normally protest against people mixing in a manga like Berserk into slash fic faggotry, but everything about the dynamics of the two is homo...


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 17, 2013)

I think over the years Miura forgot that Griffith isn't, in fact, a woman, with the way he draws him now


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 17, 2013)

Aha. So he got the idea to ship him and Charlotte from one of those Devilman spin-offs where somehow a female vaginally penetrates a woman...


----------



## Oceania (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't know I could just be aggrivated that the moment, But Miura better be getting this manga going and getting it done. I don't know if I have the tolerence for another break.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 17, 2013)

I have minimal interest in the manga at this point, less than the upcoming movies really. That's how much Miura's shutdown has killed my interest.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't wait to hear about each of the God Hand's past, they are sure to be spectacular.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 18, 2013)

It's hard to believe that to this day they still haven't encountered a *single* God Hand member... I was always thinking that Guts will encounter them one at a time during the journey, but years passed and by the way things are unraveling it looks like there will be some large, final confrontation at the end. Which is not far away.

Still excited though. Thank fucking goodness the break happened after the merrow island arc ended, otherwise I would be grumpy.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

You sure you aren't mistaking next year for 2026?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 18, 2013)

2026 is not far away Berserk wise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 18, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> It's hard to believe that to this day they still haven't encountered a *single* God Hand member... I was always thinking that Guts will encounter them one at a time during the journey, but years passed and by the way things are unraveling it looks like there will be some large, final confrontation at the end. Which is not far away.
> 
> Still excited though. Thank fucking goodness the break happened after the merrow island arc ended, otherwise I would be grumpy.



The God Hand are now within the real world in their own private pads after both worlds fused. There was never a real chance of Guts finding them when he was walking around killing random Apostles, the best he could find was one of them summoned through a physical medium like Slan in the troll cave which really amounts to nothing. Now the kid's gloves are off, he can go straight to the source.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 18, 2013)

Nah, I wasn't talking in-world wise, I meant from a writing stand point it seemed Miura would arrange an occasional big even with at least few of them, to peak the interest throughout the series. It seemed like a perfect setup. I mean as strong as they are, there are 5 of them, so at least 2 gotta be a relative fodder 
Now I feel it can be a bit anticlimactic if he will either skip them, or take on all as one.





.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Well significance-wise Conrad and Ubik certainly seem to fit the fodder description


----------



## Ice Cream (Dec 19, 2013)

Ken said:


> Well significance-wise Conrad and Ubik certainly seem to fit the fodder description




Conrad and ubik are among the oldest members of the God Hand and are the ones responsible for manipulating griffith which is quite significant.

They are anything but fodder.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 19, 2013)

Well the only relevant God hands to Guts would be Femto and Slan pretty much. The others he barely conversed with (even though he definitely wants revenge), and at least Void seems to be the head of the group.

Though in all fairness, to expect to see any more abilities out of the God Hand (let alone seeing them getting killed) would be a tall order. Tall order while I'm still in my 20s anyway. Even I probably won't keep up with Berserk for another 9+ years...


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Message from Miura from Gigantomachia's table of contents:


ベルセルクをやめた訳じゃないんだからね!
"No way am I done with Berserk!"

So you know his priorities


----------



## hussamb (Dec 28, 2013)

ベルセルクをやめた訳じゃないんだからね!
"No way am I done with Berserk!"

No way I can end Berserk!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 28, 2013)

I think Miura will surprise as in 2014 and release 8-10 chapters without a break.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> I think Miura will surprise as in 2014 and release 8-10 chapters without a break.


And then we wake up


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 28, 2013)

Finish strong Miura.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 28, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> Message from Miura from Gigantomachia's table of contents:
> 
> 
> ベルセルクをやめた訳じゃないんだからね!
> ...



You sure its not  "No way am I done with Berserk before 2185!" ?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 28, 2013)

In 2185: prologue arc over, part 1 begins.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2013)

No I can see miura going on a 8-10 chapter streak! lets just hope those chapters include guts and the elf island no griffith's kingdom.


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2013)

doubles post.

check out this fancy avatar I found while lurking the skullknight forums!!!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 29, 2013)

Joakim Mogren said:


> In 2185: prologue arc over, part 1 begins.



And Miura will be like:


----------



## Oceania (Dec 29, 2013)

I think berserk will last 3 more years tops.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 29, 2013)

Oceania said:


> I think berserk will last 3 more years tops.



That's two episodes... If we are lucky..


----------



## Toph (Dec 29, 2013)

Oceania said:


> I think berserk will last 3 more years tops.



I don't know about that, man. Kentaro Miura once said the manga is planned to be a 100+ volume story. So far it only has 37 volumes. So I assume Berserk will last 5-7 years if not another decade if you count the many hiatuses Miura is taking.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 29, 2013)

What? Berserk started like 1990, its been almost 24 years now and 37 volumes. Pretty sure its gonna take far longer than 5-7 years. To reach 100 volumes, Miura will need to find himself an android body or something.


----------



## Toph (Dec 29, 2013)

lazorwalrus said:


> What? Berserk started like 1990, its been almost 24 years now and 37 volumes. Pretty sure its gonna take far longer than 5-7 years. To reach 100 volumes, Miura will need to find himself an android body or something.



That, or he could come to his senses and start writing the story again instead of fapping to Idolmaster.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Dec 29, 2013)

Well he's 47 now, so if he has an otherwise average lifestyle for Japanese men, there's still decades left in which he could make Berserk. Another 20 or 30 volumes shouldn't be impossible, provided he doesn't take long breaks anymore, if he ends up with 1 chapter a year we'd be lucky to even get one more volume, sadly. I don't think that will happen though. The real worry here, in my opinion, is that he loses his dark edge in the story that he had when he was younger. Things like Griffith's city seem like they are more high fantasy than dark fantasy in style, and I'm not sure if I like that. And I sense a bit of a power inflation creeping into the story with all the magic powerups, super armor, moonbeam child and apostle transformations. If it were up to me I'd say go back to regular knights and soldiers with normal weapons, with only the occasional monster or strong champion. But maybe the story has gotten too far towards the high fantasy scale to go back to that. Of course, Miura could just kill all of Guts' current companions and maybe even make it worse than the eclipse, and everything will be awesome again


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 29, 2013)

Oceania said:


> I think berserk will last 3 more years tops.



You can't be serious.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 29, 2013)

How successful is Berserk overall? Do you thin the author will be as successful as Oda, Kishi, Kubo ect? I suppose not as he won't have merchandise royalties compared to them.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 30, 2013)

Berserk is a completely different beast. It's not a weekly shounen manga, so of course it can't be as "popular" as OP technically speaking.

It's, however, one of the most acclaimed and respected manga in the industry, with awards no other manga ever dreamed receiving. So in a way it's as popular as it should be, it's not underrated or anything.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 30, 2013)

^ Agreed. Though I presume it could have a much bigger fanbase if released a bit more regularly. I mean, the "true" fans keeping waiting, but a lot of readers just skip it in favor for another series. I bet that last group has some commercial value as well.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 30, 2013)

Fanbase increased over the last few years thanks to the anime, even though it wasn't doing a very good job. But still.


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 30, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> How successful is Berserk overall? Do you thin the author will be as successful as Oda, Kishi, Kubo ect? I suppose not as he won't have merchandise royalties compared to them.


It's a better series, but still behind in sales and popularity. The gap will shorten once Miura gets back to it.


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Berserk has sold in its entire history -just 7 million as of 2010- what popular shonen manga sell in a single year -One Piece sold nearly 40 million in 2011 (I doubt drawing Berserk is Miuras day job to be honest). Nevertheless, it completely shits on most shonen by any standard of quality.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 31, 2013)

Berserk sold over 25 million.


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ah yes my mistake, 7 million is overseas sales. Nevertheless the point still stands, in terms of sales, Berserk is nowhere as successful as popular shonen.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah berserk might not be popular in comparison to shounen manga but for a seinein it is pretty popular, but it really deserves more popularity.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 1, 2014)

If anime continues the series will gradually get more attention. Though after last movie underperformed anime's future is questionable now.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 1, 2014)

yeah berserk is aimed at a older demographic so its popularity will no be as big as naruto and others. So I wonder what Guts is going to do? His vision is completely fcked.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 2, 2014)

Finally caught up. >_< Say, does anyone get the impression that Griffith must be horribly bored now? He used to be a warrior who, although successful, was still struggling the best he can to achieve victory and worm his way to power.

Since then though, it feels like he's just putting up a puppet-show to fool the ignorant masses. He has to spend his time pretending to be weaker than he actually is so that he'd be viewed as a rising hero and not the ultra-powerful being he really is.

It's like struggling to get through three quarters of a game, then given a cheat code for the rest of the game. I'd be horribly bored and demotivated if I were him.

Berserk has some pretty abrupt shifts in mood. I lol'ed when the group was suddenly converted into an RPG party, complete with the fantasy weapons and such, and I lol'ed when the whole world became fantasia-land. This is no longer a horror series, just a fantasy story with (sometimes) ugly monsters.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Berserk never was a horror series, it was always a fantasy adventure. It's even called in the magazine "World's toughest fantasy manga". The story progressed, the cast expanded, the themes evolved. The shift in mood demonstrates how Guts changed himself, in fact the whole manga is about change and moving forward. Everyone in the party tries to change, Griffith is all about change, the world is changing.

I quite enjoy the RPG party adventure style. And that's some great party you really get to know and like too. I just wish they'd get to that Elf Island already. Been going there for half a series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Berserk has some pretty abrupt shifts in mood. I lol'ed when the group was suddenly converted into an RPG party, complete with the fantasy weapons and such, and I lol'ed when the whole world became fantasia-land. This is no longer a horror series, just a fantasy story with (sometimes) ugly monsters.



Berserk is and always was a fantasy series. The thing is that it shift focus in its subgenre, it used be mostly Dark Fantasy with light High Fantasy elements and it completely switched. Now it's mostly High Fantasy with light Dark Fantasy elements. The world is still the same despite the makeover and you can see the consistency but the plot is being told in a new perspective. It's all very connected with Guts' character development like Joakim said.

About Griffith, he's living his dream, the one thing he cared the most about in his life. He's just making it look boring from an outsider's perspective because he's now something of a demigod living the dream of a human. Everything comes incredibly easy for him but this is the culmination of everything he worked for. We'll probably get a more in-depth introspection about that.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 2, 2014)

Griffith sure made this manga cheap too after he return since he always have his way and don't even need a cleaver plan to do it.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

Give me a new chapter, it is almost a year ago.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

It's been 3 chapters of Gigantomachia, 3 more and we'll hear some news about Berserk resuming.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 2, 2014)

there will be a new chapter after his mini series is over.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, I did not know about his mini-series...


Just stick with Berserk!


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's the thread about it


----------



## Oceania (Jan 2, 2014)

So anyway... About guts eye sight....


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 2, 2014)

Gigantomachia what a terrible name he must have lost a bet or something to named like that.


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 2, 2014)

At least we're finally at the Falconia arc now.

The Millennium Falcon arc, you could say, despite being magnificent on its own, was also a precursor of sorts to the events that might transpire here. 

Griffith finally accomplished his dream of obtaining a majestic kingdom/country 

I love the Griffin riders and the Silver/White Sentinels guarding the gates of Falconia. The whole motif is awesome. I presume alot of the city's architecture is constructed with white marble?


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jan 2, 2014)

Can't wait for this shit


----------



## Oceania (Jan 2, 2014)

Griffith has to be the best representation of the "Anti-christ" I've ever seen in a manga/comic/story of any kind.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

At least we got out of Mermaid Island mini arc, can you imagine waiting a year to just get that resolved.



Oceania said:


> So anyway... About guts eye sight....


When you have a world of multitude of magicks any disability is not really a problem.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 2, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> At least we got out of Mermaid Island mini arc, can you imagine waiting a year to just get that resolved.
> 
> 
> When you have a world of multitude of magicks any disability is not really a problem.



ahh, but that magic was unable to restore the sight to his right eye though.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

But not some ancient secret magic


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 2, 2014)

Yoburi said:


> Gigantomachia what a terrible name he must have lost a bet or something to named like that.



The name likely comes from Greek mythology.



> 1. 	Greek myth  See giant the war fought between the gods of Olympus and the rebelling giants
> 2. 	any battle fought between or as if between giants


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jan 2, 2014)

Berserk would change the world if it was a weekly manga


----------



## Oceania (Jan 2, 2014)

the art would suffer though and we don't want that.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jan 2, 2014)

Oceania said:


> the art would suffer though and we don't want that.



True, let's keep the 1 per year pace


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

Kingdom is even better than Berserk! Thankfully it's weekly!


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Modderfakker said:


> Kingdom is even better than Berserk!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

I love Berserk since 2005, but seriously, Kingdom is better.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Dude.                   No.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 2, 2014)

I would say it is, though the 6 chaps per week massively enhance the experience, so I guess it would be different if I could read Berserk for the first time in one piece again. The long waits break plot immersion and muddle character development, for me imho,


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

Pliskin said:


> I would say it is, though the 6 chaps per week massively enhance the experience, so I guess it would be different if I could read Berserk for the first time in one piece again. The long waits break plot immersion and muddle character development, for me imho,



This.


Kingdom gives me more "feels" than Berserk. I am sick of the long 'Berserk' breaks. It ruins the 'touch' with the manga.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

How the fuck periodicity of the manga makes it better or worse? Let alone that being the *only* reason of a great multitude of actual ones that define the quality? "Duh, I can read this manga every week, so it gives me more feels, so it's better".

What an adolescent reason.

Don't go into the world of books then, you're gonna be in for a surprise.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 2, 2014)

Did you even read Kingdom?

The only manga where I actually fucking cried for! 


Berserk is FUCKING GREAT, but Kingdom is Godly!


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)

Because your personal tastes somehow dictate the quality of something? All I hear so far is: "I like it better, so it makes it better".

There are people who cry over nardo.

Kingdom is good, Berserk is objectively on another plane of existence.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 2, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> How the fuck periodicity of the manga makes it better or worse? Let alone that being the *only* reason of a great multitude of actual ones that define the quality? "Duh, I can read this manga every week, so it gives me more feels, so it's better".
> 
> What an adolescent reason.
> 
> Don't go into the world of books then, you're gonna be in for a surprise.



I don't remember saying it was the only reason. I said it has a huge effect on how the story is experienced.

On your last sentence, what is wrong with judging a work of art by the impact it has on ones self?

Lastly: chill. Getting your undies twisted because someone prefers another set of drawings is not really productive on a Forum.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 2, 2014)

I gave kingdom a couple of chapters and its just not my type sorry.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 3, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> About Griffith, he's living his dream, the one thing he cared the most about in his life. He's just making it look boring from an outsider's perspective because he's now something of a demigod living the dream of a human. Everything comes incredibly easy for him but this is the culmination of everything he worked for. We'll probably get a more in-depth introspection about that.


Even so, the whole point of ambition is in the struggle. Imagine you've been aiming for the top score in a video game for years, and somebody hands you the completed game with a top score. If it were me, I'd want to throw the controller out the window.

It's also like how the stronger monsters in this series are always looking for strong opponents to fight. Without a worthy challenge, their existence more or less loses its point.


----------



## Kanki (Jan 3, 2014)

Both Kingdom + Berserk are amazing. I found the Golden Age arc to be probably the best written arc I've ever read. It's definitely in my top 5 from any series. If you can call it an arc. More like a sub-series lol.

I'm currently up to volume 17. I'm finding that when I get chapters, I read the series at a much faster pace because I often stop what I'm doing and read a chapter or two. But when they just show volumes I take a lot longer - often up to a week just to read one because it's mentally a bit daunting having to spend 25 minutes reading 220 pages. 





Oceania said:


> I gave kingdom a couple of chapters and its just not my type sorry.



I hope you didn't base your feelings on the first arc? Because it gets so, so much better. First arc is the worst by a long, long distance and doesn't really give you a truthful indication of what the rest of the series is like.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 3, 2014)

First arc of Kingdom hardly signifies what the series is really like lol. 
But yeah the first 2 arcs of Kingdom aren't quite as good as the rest.

Berserk is currently tied with Kingdom on the top of my personal favorites, but the thing with Berserk is that the pace that chapters come out is just meh, worse than HxH. Kingdom has currently 6 chapters a week and on top of that its a weekly series and as a big fan of the genre, I can't help but to enjoy Kingdom a lot. But I do admit that if Berserk came out at the same pace of Kingdom I might enjoy it more, even thought I found quite a few of the Berserk arcs somewhat boring.

Anyway Kingdom and Berserk are totally different series and I'd say it really comes down to a matter of taste. 
Golden age arc is my favorite one of all time out of any series and Kingdom somewhat reminds me of that, so its very easy for me to like Kingdom.

Both are amazing and both are different series in their own right. Arguing about which one is better is pointless. Might as well argue about why your taste in music is better than someone elses.

Funnily enough I dropped Berserk after the first 2 chapters back in 2011 ( because it didn't feel like a series to me ) and finally read the series 2012 and I loved it.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 3, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Even so, the whole point of ambition is in the struggle. Imagine you've been aiming for the top score in a video game for years, and somebody hands you the completed game with a top score. If it were me, I'd want to throw the controller out the window.


We don't know the whole extent of Griffith's goal at this point, it's way too early to judge.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll probably get back around to kingdom, it'll depend really. Anyway we don't know what Griffith  intentions are, becoming a king is what he always wanted. Well now that has happened, now we'll see how Griffith will rule over his kingdom. What kind of roles will the other god-hand have from here on out?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm currently reading through Dark Horse's volumes 36 and 37 properly for the first time -- was sort of up-to-date with current episodes but just skimmed through most of them -- as I got them as Christmas presents, and to be honest, this sea arc -- while not necessary being my favorite of the bunch -- is so much better when you can read it in chunks that it makes a big difference IMO.

I just enjoyed the buildup to the Sea God's reveal and in general the eeriness surrounding the island and its oddball inhabitants, which I think is enhanced by the visual aesthetic Miura has used to represent the sea folklore. 



Oceania said:


> Anyway we don't know what Griffith  intentions are, becoming a king is what he always wanted. Well now that has happened, now we'll see how Griffith will rule over his kingdom. What kind of roles will the other god-hand have from here on out?




To be honest, ever since Griffith becoming the "absolute," does he even need to align himself with the other members anymore? After the world transformation, it just seems like the rest of the God Hand are doing their own thing now and manifesting their forms into the physical world.

And it's been said before so many times but I really want to see a flashback of the God Hand, its conception and, as humans, how they came to attain their forms. Although I suppose revealing everything  would take away from the incredible mystery and mystique that surrounds their characters.

It's really hard to believe that Void hasn't been given a single word of dialogue since the Eclipse, which technically speaking was all the way back in 1997 if I recall.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 4, 2014)

Takamura Bear said:


> And it's been said before so many times but I really want to see a flashback of the God Hand, its conception and, as humans, how they came to attain their forms. Although I suppose revealing everything  would take away from the incredible mystery and mystique that surrounds their characters.
> 
> It's really hard to believe that Void hasn't been given a single word of dialogue since the Eclipse, which technically speaking was all the way back in 1997 if I recall.




Miura is working on the story (arc?) for the God Hand:





> So, what Miura said about the God Hand
> 
> He was asked about them (the announcer saying we don't know much about them), and he said their story would be shown soon enough.* But he added that for him, "soon" can often mean a year.* Apart from that, he's currently working on the manga's manuscript, and he said he draws around a page per day.




Also, this was back in Jan 2012....


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Miura is working on the story (arc?) for the God Hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Miura "soon" can mean either "absolutely anytime" or "never"


----------



## Kanki (Jan 4, 2014)

Are there any other arcs that compare to the GA in terms of quality? I'm loving it all so far, but that arc is still the benchmark.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2014)

Mizura said:


> *Even so, the whole point of ambition is in the struggle.* Imagine you've been aiming for the top score in a video game for years, and somebody hands you the completed game with a top score. If it were me, I'd want to throw the controller out the window.



When he was a human. It's like what I said earlier, he's fulfilling his human dream as someone much more than human now, we don't know what does he think about the execution of his overall plans but we've never seen him wavering once, everything that happened to this point was not unexpected to him and the friend just keeps on trucking.

It's going to be oh so sweet when he pulls a Tower of Rebirth on Falconia and humanity is absolutely and utterly ass fucked. What's the best way of forcing despair on mankind if not to fuck everything when life seems like Heaven on Earth?

It's genius, really. Griffith basically turned the Earth into Magical Jurassic Park and piles up literally everyone together into one fucking fancy sacrificial altar. I like how no one questioned about the big ass dome at the back of the city yet.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 4, 2014)

True, we don't know what's going through Griffith's mind now. When he was human though, he never enjoyed being evil just for the sake of being evil, so if his goal now is just to spread evil on Earth or the likes, then he most certainly isn't the same person anymore.



Kanki Is God said:


> Are there any other arcs that compare to the GA in terms of quality? I'm loving it all so far, but that arc is still the benchmark.


Truth be told, I didn't like the Golden Arc that much. Gutt's part was very well-written, but there were a number of things that I found pretty annoying:

Band of the Hawks = good-ish guys. All their opponents = stinking, raping, murdering stereotypical evil dudes.
Actually, most of the guys from the Band of the Hawks were kind of just there. They were pretty interchangeable and forgetful. To me, they acquired more personality just when they were about to die, or after they died and Guts thought about them. :\
Griffith and his relationship with Gutts wasn't that well explored until the end of the arc, I think. Sure, everybody was Saying how the bonds between the two were strong, but the author didn't Show it that much. I strongly value well-written friendships (even those ending in betrayal), but at no point did I feel such a beautiful two-way bond between the two.
Casca annoyed the Helluva outta me. Griffith and Guts have or try to find their own meaning to their existence, but Casca just ends up being the overly emotional one who needs to be dependent on someone else. The author played up her femininity way too much in my opinion, and I've read way too many girls in such a role in the many trashy fantasy novels I've read as a kid (the role of the worthless-feeling female whose main role is to supposedly be the "heart" or other emotional factor in the group). Okay, she had period cramps, and just because of that, she suddenly couldn't push One guy off her? As soon as Guts shows up, she wants to jump off a cliff? Some girls are like that yes, but I expected better from the one who's supposedly one of the strongest of the Band of the Hawk. The rest of the band keep Saying how great she is, but anytime she's onscreen she's going all emotional.
Oh yeah, and Griffith just sabotaged his own plan when Guts left. We then see him frustrated with the consequences (I really liked the parts showing him looking at the action, and we could feel his frustrations even without a word being said), but frankly, he did it on his own, and I couldn't help but think that it was sort of dumb. He's smarter than that. He could have poisoned the King in his sleep or something. We know that he was frustrated because Guts left, but I felt it lost some intensity since his attachment to Guts wasn't that well portrayed in the first place.
There were some Magnificent moments in that arc, mostly centering on Guts, and the climax was quite intense, but it wasn't perfect.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Are there any other arcs that compare to the GA in terms of quality? I'm loving it all so far, but that arc is still the benchmark.


GA isn't even that good. I mean it's an amazing and necessary set up for the rest of the series with tons of implications and intricacies, but as an arc, compared to the rest of the manga it's mostly a small-scale chore that goes a bit too long.
It becomes indescribably better and bigger later on.

My favorite would be the Tower of Conviction Arc and everything directly preceding and following it.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 4, 2014)

GA arc is my personal favorite in Berserk, but the rest of the arcs are very good too, especially Tower of Conviction. The arc with the Sea god and Elf arc with Jill and Rosine weren't as good as the rest imo.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 4, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> GA isn't even that good. I mean it's an amazing and necessary set up for the rest of the series with tons of implications and intricacies, but as an arc, compared to the rest of the manga it's mostly a small-scale chore that goes a bit too long.
> It becomes indescribably better and bigger later on.
> 
> My favorite would be the Tower of Conviction Arc and everything directly preceding and following it.



Yet, 90% of Berserk readers consider the GA arc the best part of the manga. It has nothing to do with scale, it simply has the best writing. The strength of that arc is further compounded by the first 3 volumes being a brilliant set up, specifically by introducing Griffith as an opposition to Guts. It makes the dynamic while reading GA amazing, because that thought of Griffith stays in the back of your head the entire time.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

The writing isn't that great either as a whole. Miura was still not very experienced.  Like I said, it introduced a lot of important and complex ideas, but as an *arc* it is nothing special. Having ideas is great, but writing skills and arc quality go far beyond that.

What is it considered by majority is of no consequences. Poll this entire forum now, and 90% will say nardo is a better manga.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't really care what the majority or you think, but I found the GA arc the most enjoyable in Berserk. Griffith and Guts in GA arc were far more interesting by themselves than anything that happened in the story later on. Griffith's rise to fame and power in the court utilizing various means  was far more interesting than naked elves tbh or trolls raping women, at least in my opinion. 

And Griffith's self destruction after Guts left band of the hawks and actually seeing how badly he was tortured to the extent where he could never be himself again so he had to sacrifice all the people who followed him to demons in order to get to his goal was some intense shit.


Anyway given how Nardo has recently been, I've seen some of the most intense fanboy's give up on it. Doubt 90% would still pick nardo over Berserk.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

lazorwalrus said:


> at least in my opinion.


That's the key word here. It's all opinions so who cares, just read the great manga.

About nardo, you underestimate the terribleness of majority's taste. It will be picked over Berserk with eyes closed.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 4, 2014)

Lol, someone should really do that poll and with fairy tail too.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 4, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Are there any other arcs that compare to the GA in terms of quality? I'm loving it all so far, but that arc is still the benchmark.




Probably not so much an arc as a whole as there are individual parts of later arcs that are, IMO, of equal or superior quality to certain parts of that arc. For example, the characterization in parts of the Conviction Saga is quite strong. Like I said earlier, the later arcs lack the raw, emotional story telling of GA but doesn't mean it lacks in other aspects like the world building and expansion of new themes.

I would say the Hawk of the Millennium Empire Arc is underrated by the fan base. Without giving away too much, shit gets really epic when a certain "band" gets reformed and epic, large-scale battles indue between demonic forces and a ruthless emperor with a beard. This all comes to a climatic resolution in volume 34 (my personal favorite) with an oh my fucking god moment towards the end.


----------



## Toph (Jan 4, 2014)

Takamura Bear said:


> I would say the Hawk of the Millennium Empire Arc is underrated by the fan base. Without giving away too much, shit gets really epic when a certain "band" gets reformed and epic, large-scale battles indue between demonic forces and a ruthless emperor with a beard. This all comes to a climatic resolution in volume 34 (my personal favorite) with an oh my fucking god moment towards the end.



IMO, the Hawk of the Millenium Empire Arc is more like a light fantasy story. While the arc is indeed intriguing, I feel like Kentarou Miura is slowly losing his dark edginess like he had back in 1990 with the Black Swordsman and Golden Age Arc. Then again, seeing as how unpredictable Berserk is, Miura is likely to give us a glimpse inside of Griffith's Falconia and figure out the place is not a Utopia as it seemed like to be. Maybe Falconia turns out to be a slaughterhouse for the Apostles and the other four God Hand members.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

I wouldn't say millennium empire it's underrated.


----------



## Toph (Jan 4, 2014)

Joakim Mogren said:


> I wouldn't say millennium empire it's underrated.



Which Berserk arc do you find "underrated" then in your opinion?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 4, 2014)

None of them really. I haven't ever seen any compelling criticism towards any particular arc, degrading it.

People like and dislike different arcs for different reasons, sure, but one unanimously underrated arc? Nope.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 4, 2014)

Funny, everybody really does have different opinions. I liked the Lost Children arc most. The contrast between the fairytail-looking opponents and the sheer monstrosity of what's going on makes this the darkest arc in my opinion (he was killing friggin' children!).

About the Golden Age arc, basically I think it has great parts (especially the last third with Griffith's fall I think, the way he kept looking at his companions with his crippled body was excellent) and not-so-great parts (the beginning was necessary, but didn't stand out that much from average historical series, and as I said Casca annoyed the sh*t out of me).

I wish Miura would draw some uglier naked females from time to time. I just find it rather distracting when all the mountains of naked female corpses being raped are all perfectly-shaped. It feels like the author is trying to add fanservice, but there's nothing fanservice-y about a troll raping a dead corpse. D:


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2014)

ya i wouldn't really call it fanservice.....
and that reminds me, start of a new year. time for me to reread Berserk.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah the naked females and the rape was really annoying, fan service is fan service but the rape is just disguising. Yeah the lost children arc is also one of my favourites, Guts was awesome when he went solo with pick but the new crew was necessary imo.


----------



## Kanki (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting - I'm amazed there's some mixed reviews of the GA arc.

Each to their own I guess. I loved it! One of the best ever arcs, IMO.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

Females aren't perfectly shaped for fanservice. It's set in medieval times, common women had to work hard than, they are just skinny/in shape because of their life. It's not like there weren't common fat women, but majority wouldn't be.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 5, 2014)

^ lol, do you Seriously believe that? So the hardworking men could have physiques ranging from skinny to fat with plenty of ugly in between, and all the women all had the same supermodel shapes with non-sagging boobs and no body wrinkles?


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't believe that, I know that. You know, history and all.

Yeah, imagine that, women were working hard for men and were treated like a lower beings. Men had ranging physics because they were eating more, drinking more, had more leisure and were considered more important.

It's kinda common knowledge.

And there were skinny women with saggy tits as well. He just draws default naked female bodies most of the time.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not common knowledge. I've seen plenty of naked women in my life (being a girl and all), and that is Not the normal physique, even for those working in the fields. :\


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

Our life =/= life then. I doubt you know how people were eating back then.

And you're over-dramatizing, there's nothing special about the female bodies. Like I said, just default naked female body. Why should he even go to lengths of making them all different, they just serve the point. Oh look, tortured women. I get it. Next scene.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 5, 2014)

You're the one who's probably never seen proper women body shapes. :\ I go to the women's sauna sometimes. 60% of women I see there have saggy boobs.

Also, women back then had many children, early on. That means their bellies must have many folds and wrinkles, not to mention it'd make their breasts even more saggy.

Their bodies are also too "full" and soft. Poor women in the fields often have leathery skin and bony limbs (bony, not just slim). Not to mention, there should be a much greater variety of heights. A greater proportion of them should be quite short.

The author gives variety to the males. Making all the women have the same supermodel shape is a disservice to his art.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> You're the one who's probably never seen proper women body shapes. :\


You're free to show me.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 5, 2014)

I probably won't be allowed to randomly post naked female pictures here, so use Google Image for "sagging breasts" and "post-pregnancy belly". Remember that medieval women had kids by their mid-teens, and with each kid (they had lots back then), their shapes would end up worse.

Edit: while you're at it, search "normal breasts" with Google Image.


----------



## hehey (Jan 5, 2014)

This "they all look like SuperModel's" stuff is a gross exaggeration.... the most you can say is that none of the women are ugly, but supermodels?, come on....


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> I probably won't be allowed to randomly post naked female pictures here, so use Google Image for "sagging breasts" and "post-pregnancy belly". Remember that medieval women had kids by their mid-teens, and with each kid (they had lots back then), their shapes would end up worse.
> 
> Edit: while you're at it, search "normal breasts" with Google Image.



You didn't see what I did there.

Never mind now.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 5, 2014)

hehey said:


> This "they all look like SuperModel's" stuff is a gross exaggeration.... the most you can say is that none of the women are ugly, but supermodels?, come on....


You've never been to a sauna full of naked women. The women drawn here look better than 80% of them. Though, it's true that they don't look like most supermodels, most supermodels have little to no breasts.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> You've never been to a sauna full of naked women. The women drawn here look better than 80% of them. Though, it's true that they don't look like most supermodels, most supermodels have little to no breasts.



I guess its better to draw beautiful women suffering than ugly women suffering - to play into the audience's emotions. I mean, even with men, it's most of the time that ugly equal evil, right? In such a story, taking a realistic perspective to the appearance of characters is a bit pointless I guess..Not to mention that the author generally is pretty good in drawing women 

If one would be realistic, one would take into account that women in those times would give birth to a lot more children, work a lot more, wont get a much food as now, nor have time and money to look after their appearance. I'd say that women nowadays would look better, if it were not for the problem with obesity.

As for supermodels; I don't know why those skeletons with skins are called such. I mean, nearly any good-looking normal woman looks 10 times better than those so called supermodels imho. Seeing some of the pictures taken from the 'supermodels', its almost like looking to starving people, or like the pictures in the history books about german death camps.. I seriously do not understand why those women do such things to themselves voluntarily.


----------



## hehey (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> You've never been to a sauna full of naked women. The women drawn here look better than 80% of them. Though, it's true that they don't look like most supermodels, most supermodels have little to no breasts.


Laughable, i don't need to have been in a Sauna full of naked women to know that Miura's average drawing of a women looks way better than the average real life woman does, that much should be obvious to anyone.

This is true for the vast majority of professional male artists for obvious reasons (most men would prefer to draw good looking women rather than not, because they are men)/

But it is a straight up lie to say that Miura only draws "Supermodel" women. 

(the only thing the lack of breasts on real supermodels indicates is that breasts arent necessarily needed to be considered beautiful or sexy or hot or whatever, it is irrelevant)/.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2014)

Are we really, seriously discussing if Miura's take on women in Berserk is realistic now?

What in the fuck.


----------



## hehey (Jan 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are we really, seriously discussing if Miura's take on women in Berserk is realistic now?.



That would be ridiculous, obviously it isnt every realistic.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 5, 2014)

Please note that I was arguing against a guy who Was arguing that they are drawn realistically for medieval times.  I admit the "supermodel" bit is exaggerated, but they nonetheless all have an "ideal" body shape: perfect non-sagging boobs, perfect non-sagging ass, no pregnancy folds on the abdomens, smooth non-leathery skin, no apparent skin or other disease, no cranial deformations etc.

The reason I find it distracting is that Miura tends to draw a wide variety of realistic body shapes, or maybe not-so-realistic but at least still varied, when it comes to men (either men being tortured or otherwise). It's only when it comes to females being raped and dismembered that suddenly he draws them all in an ideal shape. Either he simply doesn't know how to draw ugly naked women, in which case it's understandable, or he's drawing them nice in these rape and gore scenes on purpose, which makes me wonder if he's trying to use them as fanservice, except it's really the wrong place to do it.



> I guess its better to draw beautiful women suffering than ugly women suffering - to play into the audience's emotions.


Well, do you think it actually works? For me they're still just fodder, except the author is drawing them unrealistically pretty for some reason. I find it more distracting than otherwise. Most of the time, they aren't even particularly dirty!

Just to be clear: I have no problems with beautifully-drawn women. The problem is more with consistency somehow, when you compare the naked men being killed and the naked women being killed, especially when you consider that many of these women should have been diseased and starved from all the shit going on. When I see a bunch of supposedly scary trolls, the last thing I want to wander about is where the heck they found all these nice-looking women.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Just to be clear: I have no problems with beautifully-drawn women. The problem is more with consistency somehow, when you compare the naked men being killed and the naked women being killed, *especially when you consider that many of these women should have been diseased and starved from all the shit going on. When I see a bunch of supposedly scary trolls, the last thing I want to wander about is where the heck they found all these nice-looking women.*



Well, if you really wanna go there, you should check out that scene again because that's exactly what they were. They looked ill, insane and skin and bones to boot, they were literally being raped to death, dying one by one either from the neverending act itself or from baby trolls exploding out of their bellies and thrown in the body pile for food. Miura is insane when it comes to these details, even sick ones like this, and it seems you're just brushing that off because of the "women" situation itself.

Anyway, complaining about the way they die is pretty moot, everyone in Berserk gets offed in absolutely disgusting ways, regardless of sex. When it comes to women, of course it's going to end up more sexual in more instances because that actually IS more realistic considering the medieval times.

When it comes to visuals, Miura chooses to be realistic when he chooses to, simple as that. Berserk is still an incredibly stylized manga at the end of the day and pretty much all women are going to be some fine looking bitches, whether they're being killed, raped or kicking ass. He doesn't suddenly starts to draw them in a different way in different situations.


----------



## Orca (Jan 5, 2014)

Finished reading beserk about two days ago. Took me like 6 or 7 days to marathon it. It was a roller coaster ride and an unforgettable experience.

*Guts: Normally the main characters of a series are never my favourite characters. But guts is not only my favourite berserk character but he has become my favourite character in all of anime and manga. Just can't get enough of him kicking apostle ass. When it comes to guts, I divide his character into three versions:

1. The vengeful Black swordsman guts.
2. The Golden Age Guts.
3. The "Protect Casca" Guts.

My favourite has to be the vengeful guts. While I started loving his character from the first chapter and instantly knew he was a badass, but it wasn't until his interaction with count's daughter that I realized that there is more to this character than just swinging a sword. When he turns his face and we see him crying. We realize that he is not just a heartless monster and is actually torn from the inside. That panel gave me the feels. 

Another favourite guts moment for me is his fight with roshinu. That is probably my favourite fight. It felt like guts was some sadistic predator whereas roshinu was actually a helpless prey. The ending was great too especially the part where roshinu is flying back home and wonders whats in supper. She wanted to feel the warmth of her parents but it was all too late 

Puck: Easily one of the most funniest characters ever. How can you not love him? In a world full of Rape,murder,Torture; puck was a innocent soul. I loved to see his interaction with guts. My only gripe with this character is that by the end of the series puck became purely comic relief. While I love his humour but I would also like to see him interact with guts more. I'd like to see him cry  and call out guts every time he said something mean or did something violent.

Skull Knight: The thing about berserk is that there is always a legitimate sense of danger. And the more dangerous the situation, the more relieving it is whenever skull knight bails guts' ass out of a sticky situation. I mean In a world full of monsters where guts is fighting alone or fighting a far more powerful opponent, you can always look upto the skull knight. Plus the guy is so gentle and humble that you want to respect him. He is tied with puck for my second favourite character of the series.

Band of the Hawk: I'll have to say my favourite band of the hawk member was Judeau. Would have liked to see him live. Normally I don't like Casca type characters but regardless I did like her. Though her losing her mind threw me off at first but then she started to grow on me.

Ishidoro: Another one of my favs. I like how he thinks he is using guts but Infact he admires and respects him a lot. The relationship between guts and ishidoro is one of the things I'm looking forward to the most. 

Schierke/Serpico/Farnese:Although I like schierke, I felt uneasy when they implied romance between her and guts. I see him more as a father/bigbrother figure to her. I want to like serpico but then I'm reminded of him burning her mother. Hopefully I can forget that and appreciate him for the cool character he is. Farnese annoyed me at first but I started I like her when she became stronger as a person. I'm also liking Roderick and hope he stays with the crew. 

Griffith:While I do want guts to kick his ass someday, I don't hate Griffith as much as I've seen some people do. While I wasn't spoiled about anything before reading berserk, I was  hyped about Griffith being this hated rapist that I kinda saw the rape scene coming. So maybe the shock value wasn't as much. But what makes me hate Griffith more is not Griffith himself but people like Sonia who have their heads far up griffith's ass. I'd pay to see guts rape Griffith in front of Sonia 

Wyald: This friend  I'll be honest I found this guy to be more hatable than Griffith. I lol'd my ass off when we first saw Wyald sitting there with his head down and women sitting in his lap. I was like "Dafuq is this guy doing?." It felt like he was meditating while having sex. His fight with guts is another one of my favourites. Especially the part where guts gets behind his back, snaps his neck and stabs him in the eye. That was some of the manliest stuff.

Zodd: Can't say much about him. We all know he's a badass. Would like to see guts settle his fight with him someday.

Ganishka: I was rooting for this guy during the Griffith vs ganishka. While I did know Griffith was going to win but I would have loved to see him at least hurt Griffith. But I guess him zapping the apostles including zodd was good enough.

I also like the fact that series shifted towards a more fantasy theme during the second half of the series which is the trolls, ogres etc. My only  gripe with the series would be that I don't think Miura intends to end it. Hopefully he does but it doesn't look like it.*


----------



## Oceania (Jan 6, 2014)

people have to understand that berserk isn't a shounen like nardo or bleach, so don't expect a lame power up or and explanation for every little thing in the berserk universe. Also there is a good chance the good guy will die and evil will rule the world.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2014)

Except Miura said that Gut's ending will be relatively happy.


----------



## Fayrra (Jan 6, 2014)

Oceania said:


> people have to understand that berserk isn't a shounen like nardo or bleach, so don't expect a lame power up or and explanation for every little thing in the berserk universe. Also there is a good chance the good guy will die and evil will rule the world.





Deathbringerpt said:


> Except Miura said that Gut's ending will be relatively happy.




Well..... relative to the rest of the world, Guts dying and going into the spirit lifestream whatever the fuck (after getting his curse removed) could actually be considered kind of happy, still leaving room for the rest of the world to become a living hell, since he won't have to live and struggle through evil ruling the world anymore. After all, it only matters how Guts ends, using the words that you used. That's just how relativity works. 

But I don't actually think it'll end extremely depressing (relative to everyone else but Guts), very few authors do stuff like that, depressing-universe/setting or not.


----------



## Koori (Jan 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except Miura said that Gut's ending will be relatively happy.



After everything he went through, no wonder.


----------



## NW (Jan 8, 2014)

Just got all caught up with Berserk yesterday. This manga is fucking incredible.

Now I join everyone else in waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol wat.

Body shapes? They aren't truly realistic to the times in that regard I guess but when the main character has a cannon strapped to a severed limb (which is both damageable and shouldn't be able to withstand the recoil from said blasts regardless), I do not know how that is something to complain about. In fact I never thought about it and I've had the manga in my library for 8 years now.

Berserk's year long hiatus has left you folk little room to talk about worthwhile subjects.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there was a fair share of disgusting women in berserk.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah like Conrad and Ubik!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Oceania said:


> people have to understand that berserk isn't a shounen like nardo or bleach, so don't expect a lame power up or and explanation for every little thing in the berserk universe. Also there is a good chance the good guy will die and evil will rule the world.



SHOUNEN IS NOT A GODDAMN FUCKING GENRE IT IS A FUCKING DEMOGRAPHIC!
WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR YOU PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND THIS SIMPLE THING!


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 14, 2014)

Berserk still isn't a shonen manga tho (not for young teens). So you probably shouldn't expect the typical bullshit you'd find in a shonen battle manga such as Nardo for example when its target audience are the 12-16 year old teenagers.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 14, 2014)

12-16? I'd say 14 tops.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

lazorwalrus said:


> Berserk still isn't a shonen manga tho (not for young teens). So you probably shouldn't expect the typical bullshit you'd find in a shonen battle manga such as Nardo for example when its target audience are the 12-16 year old teenagers.



I don't necessarily find that true at all. 
There are countless seinens with god-awful writing, just as there are shonen. 
It's like saying that an R rated movie is automatically going to be more complex than a PG-13 rated movie because they can put more blood and titties in it.
Berser is great, but it has nothing to do with its demographic (although I can admit that a lot of Berserk wouldn't be possible in a shonen due to its content).

EDIT: Fuck, I did not mean to accidentally place an absolutely god-awful poorly written series in place of Berserk in my posts, just fixed it.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Jan 14, 2014)

Well yeah, your right.

I was only thinking about Berserk when I was writing that lol.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I don't necessarily find that true at all.
> There are countless seinens with god-awful writing, just as there are shonen.
> It's like saying that an R rated movie is automatically going to be more complex than a PG-13 rated movie because they can put more blood and titties in it.
> Berser is great, but it has nothing to do with its demographic (although I can admit that a lot of Berserk wouldn't be possible in a shonen due to its content).
> ...



Lol yeah I thought it was weird. At least it's fixed now!


----------



## Oceania (Jan 14, 2014)

berserk will be returning soon..... eeeeeee its soo close.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 24, 2014)

Can't wait to see the Skull Knight again.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 25, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Can't wait to see the Skull Knight again.



This is the wrong series to follow if you cant wait 
Sadly, all we do is wait, and every now and than we get some unrelated shit while the plot hasnt moved for two years or so..

A fan's fate is harsh


----------



## Nox (Jan 25, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> This is the wrong series to follow if you cant wait
> Sadly, all we do is wait, and every now and than we get some unrelated shit while the plot hasnt moved for two years or so..
> 
> A fan's fate is harsh



Has it been that long. I picked it up last year and I assumed it had been on hiatus for eight months to a year. For those who have waited for that long a moment of silence.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 25, 2014)

Guts is so beat up I don't think he could even wield the dragonslayer without the aid of the berserk armor.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2014)

Deus Machina said:


> Has it been that long. I picked it up last year and I assumed it had been on hiatus for eight months to a year. For those who have waited for that long a moment of silence.



I am sooo not picking this up till it's done


----------



## auem (Jan 25, 2014)

Deus Machina said:


> Has it been that long. I picked it up last year and I assumed it had been on hiatus for eight months to a year. For those who have waited for that long a moment of silence.



6-8 chapters a year has been a norm for Miura in last 10 years....so see what it is like when Berserk releases 'normally'..


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 25, 2014)

auem said:


> 6-8 chapters a year has been a norm for Miura in last 10 years....so see what it is like when Berserk releases 'normally'..



So, how many more years will it take to finish the manga at this pace? What do you think?

I think I asked this 1 or 2 years ago as well, and it seemed like the manga wasn't nearing its end in any manner...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 25, 2014)

He will be about 105 when he finishes.


----------



## parceque (Jan 25, 2014)

Well at least we have Gigantomakhia to fill up the rest of the waiting time. I'm just hoping he used these 12 months+ to prepare an certain amount of chapters. I would even be happy with a monthly release which can fill 1 volume a year.


----------



## egressmadara (Jan 25, 2014)

have a feeling there's gonna be a decent waiting period after he finishes Gigantomakhia.


----------



## Kronin (Feb 9, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> have a feeling there's gonna be a decent waiting period after he finishes Gigantomakhia.



Actually, I think to remember that the announcement of Gigantomakhia seemed to imply that the serialization of Berserk would have returned immediately after the release of the last chapter (sixth) of it. 

Personally I think that we could really get a new episode of Berserk at the end of February (and I suppose that at least 2-3 episodes will follow it before a new hiatus).


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 10, 2014)

That's rather optimistic.. If we even get one before September I'd be happy 

I still fail to see the point of the entire Gigantomakhia thing though. Unless Miura was tired of Berserk and wanted something else. (In that case: I hope this gave him enough energy to properly continue with Berserk..)


----------



## Miyoshi (Feb 10, 2014)

This is bullshit!! He can't do this to us!! Really, he has some nerve, it's rather arrogant to go about a series like this


----------



## Ramius (Feb 10, 2014)

How arrogant of him! I bet you buy all the tankoubons and support the series to such extent that you feel offended!

He can do whatever he wants. Especially with his kind of art.


----------



## Muk (Feb 10, 2014)

he can pull this off cause he's getting royalty from his previous volume sales and that he has an established fanbase


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 19, 2014)

Just caught up. About how much longer the manga will take, my guess is around 10 or 15 more years. I think this new arc will take around as long or more as the previous one, and will possibly end in a giant sacr?fice of Falconia, which could be followed by a Final Battle arc. Or, there will be more arcs than that and it will take another 2 decades


----------



## parceque (Feb 19, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Just caught up. About how much longer the manga will take, my guess is around 10 or 15 more years. I think this new arc will take around as long or more as the previous one, and will possibly end in a giant sacr?fice of Falconia, which could be followed by a Final Battle arc. Or, there will be more arcs than that and it will take another 2 decades


 Do you think 10/15 years if it released on regular basis or on the 'shedule' it's now on? Just curious.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 19, 2014)

Uhm, not sure. I meant at the pace it seems to be being released right now, i took into account the chapters that have been released since 2000 and that's what i came up with


----------



## auem (Feb 19, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> So, how many more years will it take to finish the manga at this pace? What do you think?
> 
> I think I asked this 1 or 2 years ago as well, and it seemed like the manga wasn't nearing its end in any manner...



my safe bet would be another 20 years.....


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 20, 2014)

Up to volume 19. Need to read more of it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 5, 2014)

Well unsurprisingly, after an excess of 15 months on hiatus Miura still hasn't picked back up on this. Well I suppose that other thing keeps him preoccupied until chapter 334?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 5, 2014)

^He is suppose to start back relatively soon i believe.

For how long who knows.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd be damn shocked if he makes it past 4 consecutive chapters.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Mar 5, 2014)

I just hope that 334(whenever it comes out), will focus on Gut's party. That's all I want.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 5, 2014)

Well if it helps it's still very likely that this year we will get at least a few chapters chronicling Guts' crew. Last year we had none.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 5, 2014)

Just a random question why the hell is Serpico so strong? Dude is chore boy and yet he can actually not get completely curb stomped by guts in a sword dual.(To be fair yes he did have some advantages but still how did he get so strong). 

Just to put things in perspective. Guts made a joke out of Griffith and that was before he had another year of training, and before he started fighting against a bunch of monsters for a few more years(Aka Guts has gotten a lot stronger). 

makes no sense.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 5, 2014)

Makes about as much sense as a female of average height like Casca being stronger than all but the most powerful men...

In truth, it's pretty random to me as well. But then again Rickert was a commander in the original Band of the Hawk when he was about 11 years old?


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 5, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Just a random question why the hell is Serpico so strong? Dude is chore boy and yet he can actually not get completely curb stomped by guts in a sword dual.(To be fair yes he did have some advantages but still how did he get so strong).
> 
> Just to put things in perspective. Guts made a joke out of Griffith and that was before he had another year of training, and before he started fighting against a bunch of monsters for a few more years(Aka Guts has gotten a lot stronger).
> 
> makes no sense.



Actually he could.  But serpico strategically chose certain places to fight guts as according to him he never would have stood a chance against gutts head on.

As to how he got so strong?  Dude was apart of the royal family, so he got his training from the knights and kept his skills up on his own.

He probably had his own little escapades as well though nothing compared to gutts.


----------



## Kanki (Mar 5, 2014)

Up to volume 28. Epic series is epic.

I felt as if it declined a bit post-GA arc, but from volume 18 onwards it picked up all over again. The last arc has been great. Guts' team is cool, though I prefer Griffiths' new Hawk.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 5, 2014)

The Neo Band of the Hawk is pretty awesome. I particularly like Irvine top tier sniper if there ever was one, and he seems like a pretty chill dude as well.



Elriga said:


> Wasn't Serpico raised in a royal household...so he leanred swordsmanship and everything from the top.
> 
> Also, from what I remember (damn it's been so long) Serpico was never close to as strong as Gut's he was just really really smart. Like that battle on the ledge where he almost takes Gut's out, not thanks to his strengths, but how quick thinking and tricky he is. He just has better strategy and intelligence than Gut's. You can be the strongest person in the world and still get played by someone who is smarter than you.



I don't see how noble training compares to Griffth's battles he went through in the war. Not to mention this is Griffth we are talking about god incarnate the perfect man, with talent seeping out of his skin bathing everyone else in his glow.

I find it hard to believe Serpico has been in even half the real life and death battles Griffth has been in, and yet again based on feats Serpico would probably beat Griffth(without the magical items).

Also im not saying Serpico is anywhere near Guts level. I'm saying he just seems abnormally strong. Guts from like 5+ years ago made Griffth look like fodder, but Serpico with some advantages yes stood his ground agasint guts. Which makes Serpico a really, really strong dude despite the advantages he had(Guts even said he could not hold back against him in a sword only fight)


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn't advise anybody to get into this series.


The problem is is that it's too good but this manga will NEVER see it's end.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 5, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I wouldn't advise anybody to get into this series.
> 
> 
> *The problem is is that it's too good but this manga will NEVER see it's end*.



Don't say such things Canute.


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 5, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Don't say such things Canute.



The guy has some sort of illness which is preventing him from working and that illness seems to be getting worse.

The man might die after all this.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Mar 5, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> The guy has some sort of illness which is preventing him from working and that illness seems to be getting worse.
> 
> The man might die after all this.


Wasn't his illness just a rumor? He's been releasing Gigantomakhia regularly so he must be healthy enough to draw.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 5, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I wouldn't advise anybody to get into this series.
> 
> 
> The problem is is that it's too good but this manga will NEVER see it's end.



friend I just read all the chapters in this last week too.


----------



## Elriga (Mar 5, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Neo Band of the Hawk is pretty awesome. I particularly like Irvine top tier sniper if there ever was one, and he seems like a pretty chill dude as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just using the noble upbringing as a baseline to show that he had skills. He's not just some guy rolling out and sword fighting. It's like the difference between someone who teaches themselves to play the guitar (unless they are a genius) and someone who is classically trained as Julliard. 

I actually wouldn't doubt that Serpico has been in some tight situations, after seeing how Farnese is. Of course I'm not saying he was out killing Apostle's, but I wouldn't discount his skills.

I would agree though that he is abnormally strong. But that shouldn't be surprising in a world of abnormal people, magic and strength. I don't know what you're thinking of when you thing 'strong' but for me Serpico's strength comes from how quick and smart he is, not necessarily physical strength. He makes a good match for Guts, who for all his strength, can't really land a hit on someone who is so fast.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 5, 2014)

Also  another great thing is the art and the double spreads, the detail is just superb. 

Like this for example. 

Glorious.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 5, 2014)

That arc itself was kind of shitty however.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 5, 2014)

I enjoyed it


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 5, 2014)

Well if it helps I guess it's only worse than the two consecutive previous arcs? Though there's only... four damn arcs in Berserk, now that I think about it.


----------



## parceque (Mar 6, 2014)

I reread some volumes from the Retribution Saga today. Damn that was some quality, I actually put it very close to the Golden age. This makes me even more impatient for the next chapter


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 6, 2014)

Bah Retribution was from the glory days when Berserk was still what I would like to call was _*Berserk*._ Even though I see many more flaws with it than the Golden Age (for the most part it just disbanded the clergy army and set-up for Grifffith's revival) I can take it. It did go and plummet in quality afterward... I've stuck with it thus far and shit, and I'll likely see it to the end. But I don't expect the type of quality Miura was able to churn out while he was still in his prime.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 6, 2014)

Ken, you are way too harsh.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 6, 2014)

It just means Berserk was that good when the man actually tried


----------



## Ernie (Mar 6, 2014)

I understand. I still remember those days. I... I can cry. 


Thankfully, their is Kingdom now!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol I never started Kingdom and dropped Vagabond and Vinland Saga ages ago.


----------



## Revan21 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 11, 2014)

So like 5 weeks before it's fanslated to English.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't wait.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 11, 2014)

We've come a long way, and our reward is in sight at last


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 11, 2014)

April 11 of this year I hope?


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2014)

i am jinxing this so i am calling it now, we only have 1 chapter this year :rofl


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 11, 2014)

Falconia, here we come.

And let's get out of that fucking boat.


----------



## egressmadara (Mar 11, 2014)

ooh a week after da jojo anime?
Our bodies must be 100% ready.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2014)

April 11th here I fucking come.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 11, 2014)

!@#$ yeah!!!! can't wait!!!!


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Mar 11, 2014)

Lego Guts


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 11, 2014)

egressmadara said:


> ooh a week after da jojo anime?
> Our bodies must be 100% ready.



My body is 110% ready, if only Hunter X Hunter would return too.


----------



## Brian (Mar 11, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> April 11 of this year I hope?



That's exactly what I was thinking when I read this


----------



## parceque (Mar 12, 2014)

Let's just hope it's more than 1 chapter in a row.


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 12, 2014)

Is it weird that I'd be happy if we get just 3 chapters for the year...?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Falconia, here we come.
> 
> And let's get out of that fucking boat.



Imagine them getting off the boat.. and onto the next shitty elfless island like last arc 

I know, following Miura for some years makes a person a bit sarcastic when there are rumours on a 'next chapter'


----------



## Iorweth (Mar 12, 2014)

I heard he just finished his side project, so I hope he will continue with more than few chapters in a row. If he keeps up until JJBA part 3 finishes airing, that will be manliest season of all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I know, following Miura for some years makes a person a bit sarcastic when there are rumours on a 'next chapter'



This isn't a rumor though.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 13, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Imagine them getting off the boat.. and onto the next shitty elfless island like last arc
> 
> I know, following Miura for some years makes a person a bit sarcastic when there are rumours on a 'next chapter'



But don't all of his arcs start like this?

Retribution arc: Starts with the children of the forest
Falcon Empire: Starts with the trolls

With the Island out of the way i guess now's when the main plot with Falconia starts


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 13, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> But don't all of his arcs start like this?
> 
> Retribution arc: Starts with the children of the forest
> Falcon Empire: Starts with the trolls
> ...



Ah well, I don't know what he plans to do with this arc, but up till now I'm more curious about them reaching the elfking and getting Casca healed up (how will she respond to Guts? How will Guts continue?), then seeing Falconia.. It feels like it has been some years since the plot actually progressed.
Though I guess it would be nice to see how Griffith is doing


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 13, 2014)

I think everyone and their mother wants to see what happens with Caska.  But really, I'll be content to get SOMETHING!  I feel like I'm in the desert begging for water


----------



## Shozan (Mar 13, 2014)

I want know about this in that order

1.- SK and some backstory about everything that happened with him and the kingdom.

2.- Casca and the Elf King.

3.- Griffith, stuck in a loop, being sodomized by that hand in the eclipse.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 14, 2014)

To be fair, every arc advances the plot a bit, end of Retribution had Griffith's return and the end of millenium Empire had him getting his oun kingdom and achieving his dream, it may also have had Griff assembling most humans in a single place that can be then harvested by demons. Unfortunatelly, we'll probably need to wait more than a decade to get to the end, but i believe that the finale of this arc will conclude in grand style.


----------



## Nanja (Mar 15, 2014)

When was the last chapter?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Mar 15, 2014)

14-15 months ago.


----------



## Iorweth (Mar 15, 2014)

I think Miura still has better pacing than Togashi, considering his art is superior in quality.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 15, 2014)

> I don't see how noble training compares to Griffth's battles he went through in the war. Not to mention this is Griffth we are talking about god incarnate the perfect man, with talent seeping out of his skin bathing everyone else in his glow.
> 
> I find it hard to believe Serpico has been in even half the real life and death battles Griffth has been in, and yet again based on feats Serpico would probably beat Griffth(without the magical items).



Battles in war and duels are different though.

Serpico has a lot of experience in duels and that's what he is doing when he fight Guts. I'm sure being on a battlefield for a long time would strengthen your dueling skills to some degree, and Griffith being Griffith is talented at both but there is a difference between the two.


----------



## parceque (Mar 25, 2014)

It seems like we will be getting Falconia:


----------



## Shozan (Mar 25, 2014)

Miura is a cold blooded man. I wanted to read more about Prome and Delos


----------



## Tayimus (Mar 26, 2014)

Well we were only supposed to get 6 chapters right? Yet we got a 7th. Maybe Miura's not done with Prome and Delos. However, I hope he doesn't try to do both series at once...


----------



## parceque (Apr 8, 2014)

I just found this picture on sk.net. I'm not sure if it's legit but I sure hope it is


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't really tell seeing as Miura's last work didn't really reflect the painstaking detail he usually puts into Berserk. But I'm more inclined to suspect fake before legit.


----------



## Markness (Apr 8, 2014)

Woah! Luca? Never thought we would see her again!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 8, 2014)

Hopefully we won't see the other one that was crazy about dying....you know... the one that led Casca into the sex cult cave.


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 8, 2014)

3-4 more days?


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Hopefully we won't see the other one that was crazy about dying....you know... the one that led Casca into the sex cult cave.


She didn't die? I can't remember.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 8, 2014)

She didn't die She left with that wimpy kid when all was said and done.

Although, disregarding the year-awaited return, it does kind of look like Miura is just trying to get people's hopes up by bringing back old faces (Rickert and Erica being the ones who came back in the last chapter and all).


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2014)

parceque said:


> I just found this picture on sk.net. I'm not sure if it's legit but I sure hope it is



Luca! Holy shit I missed her!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 8, 2014)

Holy shit, Luca is in Falconia. Makes perfect sense, actually. And Jill. And just about any villager we came across during the story's several arcs. Including Theresa.

If any one of them fucking dies in there, especially Luca and Jill, I will literally lose my shit.


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2014)

Demons gonna demon, they all get eaten. :bwahaha


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, Luca is in Falconia. Makes perfect sense, actually. And Jill. And just about any villager we came across during the story's several arcs. Including Theresa.
> 
> If any one of them fucking dies in there, especially Luca and Jill, I will literally lose my shit.



Well Theresia hasn't been around in like 35 volumes so it would be great fanservice for her to return... and strangely enough I suddenly don't doubt that it would happen. I'm not particularly excited though.


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2014)

Since we will be in Falconia Arc, I would love to see how the neo band of hawks interact with each other in this setting, and not only that how everyone lives there, because it looks beautiful!

More Pictures; Ricket is supposed to be meeting Griffith in the next chapter after this

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jagger (Apr 9, 2014)

Someone translate it right now.

Drop everything you're currently doing and translate it.


----------



## The Dracul (Apr 9, 2014)

The Count is pleased to see a new Berserk chapter.

Probably only i will live only to see the ending of the series. 

Which will be in the next century.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 9, 2014)

God Tier art as always.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh my lordy. A bath scene in Berserk. Got a boner out of that.

Well now we see the Luca thing was legit. I'll DL the translation


----------



## Kei (Apr 9, 2014)

Falconia looks beautiful, too beautiful, people are happy and living peacefully....Ah, it warms  and slightly kicks my heart knowing that Griffith did this....

Its a hard kick to a heart.....


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 9, 2014)

Our savior has returned


----------



## Justice (Apr 9, 2014)

Now it's going to be a long time untillFalconia goes to hell.


----------



## Ƶero (Apr 10, 2014)

oh my god. OH MY GOD.

IT'S HAPPENING. 

It only took 2 years. Not bad.


----------



## Enryu (Apr 10, 2014)

Falconia is fucking stunning 

Need translations


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2014)

Griffith created his own personal ancient rome


----------



## hussamb (Apr 10, 2014)

i want to cry ... come on evil genius u can do it


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 10, 2014)

I wonder when the second eclipse will hit them?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 10, 2014)

Enryu said:


> *Falconia is fucking stunning*
> 
> Need translations



In the future Guts is going to tear that shit up....I can see it now


----------



## santanico (Apr 10, 2014)

finally!!!


----------



## Jagger (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought I wouldn't live to see this day.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 10, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I thought I wouldn't live to see this day.



I wish you hadn't either


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 10, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> I wonder when the second eclipse will hit them?



So what's people's thoughts on this?

Seems more like Griffith is creating a hell outside his kingdom to look more like a god then creating a trap for the people.

It's a good scenario for Gutts and Griffith future fight as the people will think Gutts is the monster in all this.


----------



## NW (Apr 10, 2014)

*wakes up (or so I think)*

*sees new Berserk chapter out*

Fuck, I'm still dreaming!


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 10, 2014)

He might never get to say it then


----------



## Justice (Apr 10, 2014)

I wouldn't disagree.


----------



## wowfel (Apr 10, 2014)

Hopefully it gets scanalated quickly, does anyone have a link to the raw chapter?


----------



## wowfel (Apr 10, 2014)

Ah thanx man, but the chapter is pretty short I just hope we eventually get like 40 page berserk chapters it is a monthly manga afterall.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 10, 2014)

It's actually biweekly it just has a lot of hiatuses


----------



## Ƶero (Apr 10, 2014)

Need my Berserk fix, it's been too long.

The art in the raw is stunning. Berserk is in a class of it's own.


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> So what's people's thoughts on this?
> 
> Seems more like Griffith is creating a hell outside his kingdom to look more like a god then creating a trap for the people.
> 
> It's a good scenario for Gutts and Griffith future fight as the people will think Gutts is the monster in all this.



Sounds like when hell broke loose in the "Tower Of Retribution' arc.


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 11, 2014)

Can we hold on to our hope that it its serialization would be consistent?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 11, 2014)

Your hopes are up way too high.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 11, 2014)

Berserk 334 said:
			
		

> Falconia tour with no exposition only!


This is not ABAP.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 12, 2014)

Chapters outh.118

After so long it's almost hard to believe.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2014)

Is this real life? Can't be. Berserk had a chap release.


----------



## Lezu (Apr 12, 2014)

Getting back to the waiting mode, one month and 11 days until the next chapter comes out.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 12, 2014)

Inb4 it gets bumped to 2 months and 11 days.


----------



## Lezu (Apr 12, 2014)

Or in another year. :ignoramus


----------



## Lavender (Apr 12, 2014)

Shit is too pretty.


Miura, you magnificent bastard, i know it's your thing, but you dont have to make everything look so good.

It really messes with your release pace.....but by god, it makes everything look like it's been worked on for years. 

And oh my god, i've missed Luca so much. 

This chapter = reunion feels.

Now about that Skull Knight.....


----------



## hussamb (Apr 12, 2014)

i cant ... i dont have words


----------



## MightiestRooster (Apr 12, 2014)

So is it still all right for Guts to kill Griffith? I mean, sure, he killed all his comrades, but look what he created. Killing him now would make all those people lose their shelter and newly founded happy life.
And in the end, isn't that what lives of soldiers are ultimately for? For creating better future for common folks? 
I mean sure, Griffith is a bastard who deserves death for what he has done, but right now, his existence is of great importance to many people.


----------



## Lezu (Apr 12, 2014)

Honestly, I believe Guts won't kill Girffith, heck I even doubt the final showdown between them will ever happen.


----------



## Jing (Apr 12, 2014)

Whats up with the sky there. There's root looking things all above the city.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2014)

Jing said:


> Whats up with the sky there. There's root looking things all above the city.



Not gonna blame for not remembering it since with all the breaks and all but you should re-read Berserk anyway, any excuse is a good excuse. It's the remains of Ganishka's body after Griffith opened it up with Skullknight's dimension cutting strike, it became this really big ass glowing tree like thing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2014)

Link removed

Get it while it's hot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know if Daiba just resigned to a shitty position since there's nothing much he can actually do against Griffith or if he's just laying low to do something later on. Not that it would matter though.

Seems like the Roman Empire with a dash of heaven and perfection. The whores aren't even whoring no more. Luca and her crew deserved it.

I'm eager to see how Griffith will bullshit his way into Rickert's good graces.


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 12, 2014)

dat loli bum tho


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2014)

now for the 'black knight' to destroy everything griffith has build up


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't get it.

One of the major themes in the manga is the subversion of the concept of good and evil.

Gutts is the "black hawk", a supposed evil who in reality is fighting against Evil, and Griffith is the "white hawk", a supposed good who in reality is a fucking lord of Evil.

Is the big twist going to come soon, or is it really going to end with Gutts cutting down Evil and being branded as Evil himself to the world?

Not that I mind it, because it certainly follows the bleak theme that has existed throughout the manga, but I really don't understand where the manga is going right now.

Or perhaps it'll end with Gutts leaving behind his vengeance and hatred? Gutt's growth certainly seems to be heading that way. But that leaves Grifftih and the fact that he's a fucking lord of EVIL open. The God Hand must be up to something? They wouldn't just let Griffith have his dream without demanding something in return, or without seeing the world twisted into some way that fits their desires. The appearance of fantasy doesn't seem to be that.

I dunno. Too many questions, and since this manga will probably not end before I die, I suppose I should make my peace with the fact that I'll never know.


----------



## santanico (Apr 12, 2014)

^why are you making it seem like you're going to die soon? so dramatic  

I'm sure the point is going to be brought up sooner rather than later, author has a plan


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol Berserk has been at this for 10+ years

The author probably has intentions to reveal what he intends to do with the series but the releases are on par with the slowness of Zetman (19 volumes in 11+ years), FSS, Guyver (this one's even worse), and the ilk. Fantasia arc began exactly 5 years ago and we're still less than 4 volumes in. Some of us could easily be dead when Miura proceeds with the climax

I've been current since 2006 myself, all I can say is that the whole swirl of questions I had have devolved into apathy even if I do read every chapter as it comes out


----------



## wowfel (Apr 12, 2014)

Pretty good setup chapter I guess, art is fantastic as ever but that was pretty much it.......


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 12, 2014)

MightiestRooster said:


> So is it still all right for Guts to kill Griffith? I mean, sure, he killed all his comrades, but look what he created. Killing him now would make all those people lose their shelter and newly founded happy life.
> And in the end, isn't that what lives of soldiers are ultimately for? For creating better future for common folks?
> I mean sure, Griffith is a bastard who deserves death for what he has done, but right now, his existence is of great importance to many people.



Is this really good for humanity though?

From what we know the Idea of Evil was created by humanity as they tried to explain why bad things happen. By redirecting consequences (I don't just mean the consequences of their own actions) to a greater power they gave up some of their freedom.  

Humanity in their world is progressively losing their free will and is falling into the planned destinies of the IOE and the God Hand. What Griffith is doing is just more of this. They now live in his dream. 





nightmaremage99 said:


> The God Hand must be up to something? They wouldn't just let Griffith have his dream without demanding something in return, or without seeing the world twisted into some way that fits their desires. The appearance of fantasy doesn't seem to be that.



I think their actions should be "evil" in a subtle way. The villains in a story that is trying to be an epic should be evil at a deeper level than rapists.

What Griffith is doing is pretty perverse. He is giving humanity a paradise but at the same time he created the hell which forced humanity to bind together. Again, we should really be thinking about how IoE works. He isn't the devil, he is god, but at the same time Miura seems to be saying that there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Is this really good for humanity though?
> 
> From what we know the Idea of Evil was created by humanity as they tried to explain why bad things happen. By redirecting consequences (I don't just mean the consequences of their own actions) to a greater power they gave up some of their freedom.
> 
> ...



That is actually an excellent analysis, and an interpretation of the events that make a great deal of sense.
 A world in which humanity is ruled by Griffith and completely subject to his will, seems to fit well.

I would love it if he did. It, in fact, seems to be the culmination of the entire battle between Griffith and Gutts.

Gutts is probably THE independent man, one who defies everyone and everything. Griffith, on the other hand, desires absolute dominance over everything. Heck, the entire thing started when Gutts fought for and gained independence from Griffith.

Man, the more I think about this manga, the more I see brilliance behind the themes. It's really too bad that the manga is released at a snail's pace.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 12, 2014)

MightiestRooster said:


> So is it still all right for Guts to kill Griffith? I mean, sure, he killed all his comrades, but look what he created. Killing him now would make all those people lose their shelter and newly founded happy life.



All this nonchalant talk of Guts killing Griffith. Guts can't harm Griffith in any way, no one in the physical world can harm Griffith.



nightmaremage99 said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> One of the major themes in the manga is the subversion of the concept of good and evil.
> 
> ...



Guts is not the black hawk. That's erroneously what the Holy Iron Chain Knights believed in their pursuit of the Black Swordsman.

Griffith is both the hawk of light and the hawk of darkness, master of the sinful black sheep and king of the blind white ones.


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2014)

"It's like the city in the legends that slept beneath the old capital" 
Hopefully we get a mass sacrifice....

I mean um, uh...happy ending.


----------



## auem (Apr 13, 2014)

Ken said:


> Lol Berserk has been at this for 10+ years
> 
> The author probably has intentions to reveal what he intends to do with the series but the releases are on par with the slowness of Zetman (19 volumes in 11+ years), FSS, Guyver (this one's even worse), and the ilk. Fantasia arc began exactly 5 years ago and we're still less than 4 volumes in. *Some of us could easily be dead when Miura proceeds with the climax
> *
> I've been current since 2006 myself, all I can say is that the whole swirl of questions I had have devolved into apathy even if I do read every chapter as it comes out


Miura has more chance to be dead before he could reach the climax as none of us here is in his/her 50's like him....


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 13, 2014)

He's 48 not 50

Plus he never gets out of the house


----------



## auem (Apr 13, 2014)

that would be better instead of wasting hours in playing Idolmaster...


----------



## Shozan (Apr 13, 2014)

more than a month for the next release 

and no fucking bitch ass Griffith yet


----------



## eluna (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm really glad for Luca be back


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 13, 2014)

lol

she was gone for 16 volumes in universe

15 years real time


----------



## Lance (Apr 13, 2014)

Started reading this *Berserk* today! Gotta say its something else.

Haven't found words to express my satisfication after reading it yet! 

What a first page though!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 13, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Started reading this *Berserk* today! Gotta say its something else.
> 
> *Haven't found words to express my satisfication after reading it yet!*
> 
> What a first page though!



Wait till you know the words to express your satisfaction when waiting for the next chapter to come out


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Started reading this *Berserk* today! Gotta say its something else.
> 
> Haven't found words to express my satisfication after reading it yet!
> 
> What a first page though!


wait until you've caught up and then have to wait 2 years for a single chapter to come out


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2014)

nightmaremage99 said:


> Gutts is the "black hawk", a supposed evil who in reality is fighting against Evil, and Griffith is the "white hawk", a supposed good who in reality is a fucking lord of Evil.



Except Guts isn't the Black Hawk at all. Griffith is both the Hawk of Darkness and the Hawk of Light at the same time. The whole Hawk symbolism was always attributed to only Griffith throughout the entire series.

"When the Sun has died five times, a red lake will appear at the West of the city with a name both new and ancient, and it will be the sign that the fifth angel, the Falcon of Darkness, is born. The Angel shall be both master of the sinful black sheep and king of the blind white ones. He is the one who shall bring an age of darkness upon the world." 

Sun died Five times = Eclipse ritual for each God Hand

A red lake will appear at the West of the city with a name both new and ancient = The lake of blood from the remains of the Band of the Hawk

It will be the sign that the fifth angel, the Falcon of Darkness, is born = Femto, the last God Hand and literally named the Hawk/Falcon of Darkness 

The Angel shall be both master of the sinful black sheep and king of the blind white ones = Griffith's currently the leader of all Apostles and King of all humans, who blindly perceive him to be their lord and savior. 

He is the one who shall bring an age of darkness upon the world = The best is yet to come. Falconia is the main stage for this stage of the prophecy.

Like the other guys said in the thread, Guts was mistaken for the Hawk of Darkness by that religious army for obvious reasons.

The White Hawk Prophecy, on the other hand, is basically a giant pile of bullshit that successfully tricked humanity into thinking that Griffith is their messiah. From his apparition to the Pope, leading him to believe he was the real deal to the collective dreams that every child in Midland had about going to Falconia.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The White Hawk Prophecy, on the other hand, is basically a giant pile of bullshit that successfully tricked humanity into thinking that Griffith is their messiah. From his apparition to the Pope, leading him to believe he was the real deal to the collective dreams that every child in Midland had about going to Falconia.



Excellent post to summarize it all. Truly, mankind are just a bunch of blind white sheep indeed. 
Even if many of them mean well, they are just too blind (or choose to be blind) to see the truth.. Take the princess for instance, why didn't she ever doubt Griffith _once_?


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Apr 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Like the other guys said in the thread, Guts was mistook for the Hawk of Darkness by that religious army for obvious reasons.
> 
> The White Hawk Prophecy, on the other hand, is basically a giant pile of bullshit that successfully tricked humanity into thinking that Griffith is their messiah. From his apparition to the Pope, leading him to believe he was the real deal to the collective dreams that every child in Midland had about going to Falconia.



Ya, that was what I was referring to when I used the imagery. People are tricked into believing that Gutts is the bad guy ad Griffith is the good guy.

What chapter is "When the Sun has died five times, a red lake will appear at the West of the city with a name both new and ancient, and it will be the sign that the fifth angel, the Falcon of Darkness, is born. The Angel shall be both master of the sinful black sheep and king of the blind white ones. He is the one who shall bring an age of darkness upon the world."  in? I forgot about it.


----------



## santanico (Apr 13, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Wait till you know the words to express your satisfaction when waiting for the next chapter to come out





Muk said:


> wait until you've caught up and then have to wait 2 years for a single chapter to come out



couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 13, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Excellent post to summarize it all. Truly, mankind are just a bunch of blind white sheep indeed.
> Even if many of them mean well, they are just too blind (or choose to be blind) to see the truth.. Take the princess for instance, why didn't she ever doubt Griffith _once_?



Its hard to blame the people in this situation. It's seem like normal people are forced to bend toward Griffith's will. Only those like Gutts seem to have a chance here. 

When people have visions and dreams of the hawk I don't think we are suppose to take it as a simply visual experience. They are having strong emotional responses and really most people have no reason to think they are not dealing with a benevolent divinity. 

It will be interesting to see how Rickert deals with this. He may be in a place to reject Griffith but I'm not sure if he has a strong reason to do so at the moment and he would be leaving himself in enemy territory.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm already seeing Griffith bullshitting his way into Rickert's good graces by saying that it all ended up for the better, considering how fucking perfect Falconia apparently is to humanity.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 13, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Excellent post to summarize it all. Truly, mankind are just a bunch of blind white sheep indeed.
> Even if many of them mean well, they are just too blind (or choose to be blind) to see the truth.. Take the princess for instance, why didn't she ever doubt Griffith _once_?



What truth is this you're speaking of?

Man and apostles have learned to co-exist and fight side by side thanks to Griffith.

Why would Charlotte doubt Griffith? She has no reason to.



			
				Deathbringerpt said:
			
		

> I'm already seeing Griffith bullshitting his way into Rickert's good graces by saying that it all ended up for the better, considering how fucking perfect Falconia apparently is to humanity.



You might want to re-read what Griffith said to Rickert on the Hill of Swords.

"If you learn the truth, and come to hate me, so be it, but if even then, you still say you can chase the dream, I'll have no cause to refuse you."

Rickert had all the time of the world to assimilate his thoughts on what happened, and the fact that he's in Falconia speaks volumes, even if he's doubtful on his meeting with Griffith.

It's Rickert who needs to enter in Griffith's good graces here, not the opposite. Griffith offered him to join for old time's sake, if Rickert refuses, Griffith's not losing sleep over it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 13, 2014)

Sutol said:


> It's Rickert who needs to enter in Griffith's good graces here, not the opposite. Griffith offered him to join for old time's sake, if Rickert refuses, Griffith's not losing sleep over it.



I wonder if it's so simple.

Even in the past people seemed to fall into two camps; those who loved Griffith and those who feared Griffith. The relationship between Griffith and Gutts had to do with the fact that Gutts seemed to not fall in either camp.

Should we assume that Rickert refusing him now no longer means anything? If anything someone refusing him now means more. He isn't going to stand for there being groups of humans out of his control. Even if he doesn't outwardly show his emotions about this he will likely come up with a way to get rid of these people.

Again, I don't know how much Rickert can do to not join Griffith in some way.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 13, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Man and apostles have learned to co-exist and fight side by side thanks to Griffith.



Not really, the Apostles' orders went from "Do what the fuck you want" to "Play along with the humans since we're supposed to be the good guys now", has been for a good while now and some of them needed reminding that they're not supposed to yield to temptation already.

There are a few exceptions from the average murdering, rapist apostle which coincidentally, seem to be all of the Apostle commanders and special agents but the only reason why they're co-existing is because they're supposed to play the part.

And Charlotte has no reason to doubt Griffith because she always was an airhead bimbo with a fetish for white haired pretty boys.




Sutol said:


> You might want to re-read what Griffith said to Rickert on the Hill of Swords.
> 
> "If you learn the truth, and come to hate me, so be it, but if even then, you still say you can chase the dream, I'll have no cause to refuse you."
> 
> ...



Good point, good point. Completely forgot about Griffith's conversation with him.

That puts this meeting in another perspective then, Griffith played all the cards he had already, no bullshit.  I'm curious to see how Rickert is going to react to the meeting.


----------



## cajunman380 (Apr 13, 2014)

While i would love for Rickeret to flat out refuse Griffith the sad truth of the matter is that he doesnt really have much of a choice.

He didnt have much of a choice when his caravan was escorted to falconia due to the fact that there were monsters that wanted to eat them outside of the walls. He is ultimately at Griffiths mercy and truth be told it wouldnt really matter what he decided either way. To griffith, Rickeret has become inconsequential. I mean if Rickeret was a voice of dissent, who would believe him? No one in that city would really care except maybe Luca and even then there isnt much that can be done about it. He doent have the power to fight the apostles much less Griffith and he has no magic knowledge whatsoever.

I would like to see Rickeret refuse him though just to show that there is someone who see through the lies but I suspect that at best Griffith will simply let him do what he wants because there really isnt anything he can do at this point in time especially  considering that he has Erica to look after. At worst, well accidents can happen at anytime and Griffith would be a master at that.



> Man and apostles have learned to co-exist and fight side by side thanks to Griffith.



More like Sonia convinced them not to be afraid of them despite the fact that they can and will devour all of them with a flick of griffiths finger if he so chooses to do so. That is a very dangerous power to have in a city that is supposed to be the sole refuge in the world.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 14, 2014)

Not gonna comment on current chapter, I'm waiting for a solid built up of chapters then bulk read.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 14, 2014)

^I can't see Berserk getting to chapter 345 by December


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 14, 2014)

Sutol said:


> What truth is this you're speaking of?
> 
> *Man and apostles have learned to co-exist and fight side by side thanks to Griffith.*
> 
> ...



How did Griffith and all the other apostles get their 'position'? Not because they were good guys, but quite the contrary. Some of the apostles may be less inhuman then we are used to up till now, but that doesn't mean they're _good_. Most of the apostles only work together with the humans because Griffith, their master, commands them to do so. And Griffith only helps humanity for his own reasons: to rule over them. 

I still wonder what his goals are, he created the sole place where humans can live safely from monsters.. another mass sacrifice? Mankind shouldn't accept his help without thinking. Last time a number of people followed Griffith without truly knowing him, it ended up quite badly..



Oceania said:


> Not gonna comment on current chapter, I'm waiting for a solid built up of chapters then bulk read.



Not the strategy I was expecting with _this _series..


----------



## parceque (Apr 14, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Not gonna comment on current chapter, I'm waiting for a solid built up of chapters then bulk read.


See you again next year. (if we're lucky)
 Is it right that the next chapter will come out in may? I read it somewhere but I don't know if it's legit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 14, 2014)

parceque said:


> Is it right that the next chapter will come out in may? I read it somewhere but I don't know if it's legit.



Try reading the last chapter.

Yeah, it's coming in may.


----------



## parceque (Apr 14, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Try reading the last chapter.
> 
> Yeah, it's coming in may.


 Ow... I completely overlooked that, shame on me.


----------



## Lance (Apr 14, 2014)

Muk said:


> wait until you've caught up and then have to wait 2 years for a single chapter to come out





-Ziltoid- said:


> Wait till you know the words to express your satisfaction when waiting for the next chapter to come out



Wait what? Two years?

What did I get myself into?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 14, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Wait what? Two years?
> 
> What did I get myself into?



Ummm we just got our first chapter in over a year... How did you expect us to react


----------



## Lance (Apr 14, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Ummm we just got our first chapter in over a year... How did you expect us to react



I don't know! I have no understanding of what you feel!

Having to wait 2 years for a chapter!


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn you don't know...The Struggle


----------



## Markness (Apr 15, 2014)

Great comeback for Berserk. Falconia's really sprawling with empyreal beauty but the darkness we see in the final panel suggests an underlying benevolence. Griffith is still Femto after all. Rickert also seems to be feeling mixed about meeting Griffith. Maybe what Guts told him before he left is conflicting him inside?

I think Daiba's garuda is in the barn hence the shrieking sound coming from it. It must be hard feeding something like that since it keeps wanting to get to the horses. Luca was also the perfect host for the bath and it was funny seeing Erica slip on the floor so easily!


----------



## tonpa (Apr 17, 2014)

I was rereading berserk when I discovered that the new chapter is out and was out for a week. This manga is so good, every other manga seems like shit. I won a Guts figure at anime expo last year. It's kick ass! I wonder whats going to happen at elf island.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

So whts the release schedule?


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 18, 2014)

Great chapter.


----------



## Markness (Apr 18, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> So whts the release schedule?



Looks like it will be once a month so far since the next chapter is slated for May 23rd.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah it looks like Miura doesn't plan to abide by the biweekly thing (although he did only do it when out of hiatus).


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 18, 2014)

Release schedule? In case of Miura I would rather want to know the hiatus schedule


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol true

Can't really call a month a hiatus though. Considering his other ones last about a year


----------



## parceque (Apr 18, 2014)

I would be really happy with a monthly 'schedule'. That would mean 1 volume a year. For Miura 1ch/month seems a reasonable pace. Maybe it's even a sign that Miura is actually drawing on a regular basis now and not just simple stockpiling of chapters which are then released consecutively.

I guess that's just wishful thinking though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 18, 2014)

That's cool I guess


----------



## random user (Apr 24, 2014)

parceque said:


> I would be really happy with a monthly 'schedule'. That would mean 1 volume a year. For Miura 1ch/month seems a reasonable pace. Maybe it's even a sign that Miura is actually drawing on a regular basis now and not just simple stockpiling of chapters which are then released consecutively.
> 
> I guess that's just wishful thinking though.


Unlike previous breaks this time he actually did another manga and let the monotony steam off. Very well might mean that Berserk will be on a roll now.

For some time.


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2014)

Can't wait for translated release of chapter.


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

Translated? 335 is out already?


----------



## Bender (Apr 25, 2014)

(looks back at page 77)

lol totally forgot a translation of chapter 334 was released.


----------



## random user (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't scare me like that


----------



## Bender (Apr 27, 2014)

Fucking hate you Bourbon


----------



## parceque (May 20, 2014)

Pictures from the new chapter:






This episode/chapter has a total of 19 pages


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 20, 2014)

In before "till next time"


----------



## parceque (May 20, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> In before "till next time"


Someone on SK said that the next chapter will be released 'this summer'. I don't know if it's legit though.


----------



## Goomoonryong (May 20, 2014)

Still no Guts?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 20, 2014)

parceque said:


> Someone on SK said that the next chapter will be released 'this summer'. I don't know if it's legit though.



The would at least be within the current year 



Goomoonryong said:


> Still no Guts?



Unlikely to show up the next few chapters.. Seems like Miura first wants to deal with Griffith etc


----------



## parceque (May 20, 2014)

moar pictures:  
Charlotte :33


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoah, the insane pope-guy is still alive? 

Charlotte actually looks a bit sad to me though.. Perhaps she realized (part of) the truth about Griffith?


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 20, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! I've been hoping she can see the light for awhile now. Like her and everyone else are hoodwinked into Griffiths presence and looks, but he is a devil in disguise.

Lets hope when Caska awakes she doesn't blindly run into Griffths arms like she use to and asses the current situation.


----------



## egressmadara (May 20, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Seems like Miura first wants to deal with Griffith etc


Seems fine with meh. Always wanted a lot more panel time with villanous Griffith.


----------



## Oceania (May 20, 2014)

still on Griffith huh? 

Welp back to waiting.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 20, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> Still no Guts?




We're finally seeing Griffith's Falconia.

Guts can wait a bit longer.


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2014)

parceque said:


> moar pictures:
> Charlotte :33




*Spoiler*: __ 



Charlotte looks beautiful as always and I should say I'm not surprised that there seem to a religious following towards Griffith now, or at least the white hawk. I'm very interested in how Rickett takes this all in, his once leader, now worship like a God


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2014)

Oceania said:


> still on Griffith huh?
> 
> Welp back to waiting.


[YOUTUBE]70GD2SBCq64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2014)

Maybe ultimately the god hand want to be worshiped....they don't seem to be utterly evil right now.Lots of blood was shed, people sacrificed and eaten through the years but it led to this utopia of a kingdom.

However, I'm still hoping this is just a ploy to gather a large group of people in one place who will be fodder and slaves for the apostles....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2014)

Why are people expecting Guts when the preview pages specifically say that we'll still see developments on Falconia?

Looks like Charlotte is playing the part. Guess that Hawk dick turn hairheads into Queens.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 20, 2014)

I for one is happy that we are now back to Griffith. I want to see the faces and reactions of all who were riding his dick. Its going to be like when the beginning of the anime started.                                                                            

I wonder too if Charlotte will ever find out that Griffith killed her mother.


----------



## Tayimus (May 20, 2014)

Griffith killed Charlotte's STEP-mother.  And she was a bitch to her anyway


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Griffith killed Charlotte's STEP-mother.  And she was a bitch to her anyway



I like how you seem to think that makes it all better. And Charlotte wanted to get on good terms with her stepmother.


----------



## Jagger (May 20, 2014)

I'm actually more excited about Berserk chapters now they're going to be released instead of waiting more than a year.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 20, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Griffith killed Charlotte's STEP-mother.  And she was a bitch to her anyway



But, she did warn her about getting involved with Griffith.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 20, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I'm actually more excited about Berserk chapters now they're going to be released instead of waiting more than a year.



Are you sure?


----------



## Tayimus (May 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how you seem to think that makes it all better. And Charlotte wanted to get on good terms with her stepmother.



No it doesn't make it better, but can you really say that if someone was horrible to you, you'd still feel bad if you found out that person was killed by someone you love?

And my memory of Charlotte moments is admittedly lacking, can you tell me exactly where it is that she said or at least it was hinted that she wanted to be on good terms with her step-mother?  At least give me the chapter or a ballpark number



Punk Zebra said:


> But, she did warn her about getting involved with Griffith.



Wasn't she just saying that because Griffith was a commoner? Again, my memory is hazy but I don't recall the Queen having anything concrete on Griffith but suspected him of killing her lover


----------



## Ice Cream (May 20, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Maybe ultimately the god hand want to be worshiped....they don't seem to be utterly evil right now.Lots of blood was shed, people sacrificed and eaten through the years but it led to this utopia of a kingdom.
> 
> *However, I'm still hoping this is just a ploy to gather a large group of people in one place who will be fodder and slaves for the apostles...*




That's the plan.

I just know there's going to be a mass rape scene with the psychic girl as Mule stands by to watch helplessly. 




Deathbringerpt said:


> Why are people expecting Guts when the preview pages specifically say that we'll still see developments on Falconia?
> 
> Looks like Charlotte is playing the part. *Guess that Hawk dick turn hairheads into Queens*.




Will they have sex post-Falconia?

Demon dick has been turning a lot of girls cray in this manga.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> No it doesn't make it better, but can you really say that if someone was horrible to you, you'd still feel bad if you found out that person was killed by someone you love?



If I was Charlotte? Probably not. If I was someone with half a functioning brain? I'd probably start having some second thoughts about this supposedly dashing, perfect prince who turned out to have killed several of my family members just to get that crown.

I don't mind Charlotte as a character but let's be honest, her entire character is completely governed by her story book feelings. She's sweet and moe and all but she's dumb as a fucking brick.



Tayimus said:


> And my memory of Charlotte moments is admittedly lacking, can you tell me exactly where it is that she said or at least it was hinted that she wanted to be on good terms with her step-mother?  At least give me the chapter or a ballpark number



Huh, shortly after Griffith kills the queen, if I'm remembering right. Around the time we see Charlotte for the first time after the Queen is dead. Not sure if it were the handmaidens or Charlotte herself who said it.


----------



## Tayimus (May 21, 2014)

Well yeah, if Charlotte found out Griffith killed most of her family, I'd hope she'd react negatively, however, if it's nust her step-mother like you first said, I don't think she'd be too miffed about it.

I'll look up that part of the manga sometime, not really in the mood to read bout her and Griffith


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If I was Charlotte? Probably not. If I was someone with half a functioning brain? I'd probably start having some second thoughts about this supposedly dashing, perfect prince who turned out to kill several of my family members just to get that crown.
> 
> I don't mind Charlotte as a character but let's be honest, her entire character is completely governed by her story book feelings. She's sweet and moe and all but she's dumb as a fucking brick.
> 
> ...



This is God Hand Griffth.

She will suck his dick no matter what he does.


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> That's the plan.
> 
> I just know there's going to be a mass rape scene with the psychic girl as Mule stands by to watch helplessly.


Noooooooo  I'm pretty sure Irvine (robin hood guy) would be against that Sonia being raped, he was watching over her like a little sister.....


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2014)

So, no date for the next chapter, apparently.

Excuse me while I got cut off my cock.


----------



## parceque (May 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So, no date for the next chapter, apparently.
> 
> Excuse me while I got cut off my cock.


'this summer' is the date given. So it's June, July or August. 

I hope I wasn't too late to save your manhood...


----------



## Magic (May 21, 2014)

Eunuchs are all the rage nowadays.


----------



## NW (May 22, 2014)

New chapter out yet?

I don't see the post.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2014)

they are talking spoiler pics


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2014)

IIRC last chapter May 23rd was date for the new chapter? (looks around) Wherrrrrrrrre?   Me wants it.


----------



## parceque (May 23, 2014)

^23 may in _Japan_. It might take some time to translate it.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 25, 2014)

So what does everyone think Griffith will do next? Another sacrifice? What could be gained from another sacrifice?


----------



## parceque (May 25, 2014)

It's out!
Ch.124


----------



## Shozan (May 25, 2014)

The friend must be doing something with the corpses... My ass all high and mighty


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]grbSQ6O6kbs[/YOUTUBE] 

Not sure what he wants with the bodies though. I suspect it is the easiest way for him to get the people worshipping him as a god. And the more they see him as a god, the less they will expect him to be a demon, right? And we all know what happened to the previous group of people who worshipped Griffith..


----------



## reaperunique (May 25, 2014)

yeah, I don't think everything will stay happiness and rainbows. I wouldn't be surprised if they are gathering all these people in the city to then suck them dry for the demons we saw that killed the original "band of what's their name".


----------



## Muk (May 25, 2014)

bet the dead bodies are used to raise new demons 
or give them vessels to refresh themselves in

also i can't get used to the use of 'falcon' instead of 'hawk'

i'm used to reading band of hawk instead of band of falcon


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 25, 2014)

Falconia's purpose with all those people is to sacrifice them too bring in the Godhand...I think.

I will be suspicious if I see a Behlit anywhere in Falconia.


----------



## parceque (May 25, 2014)

My theory:

 With the merging of the worlds, earth has become even more dangerous than it was already and Falconia seems to be the only 'save' place. People gather there and view it as a godsend miracle and Griffith as the saviour. He's pretty much worshiped as a god now. This clearly goes above his human desires. He could stop now. But Griffith is now Femto.

 Femto embodies Griffith's seeking for ambition. The question is what is above being worshiped as a god? My answer: Being feared like a god 

It's hinted that Griffith will bring forth an age of darkness too the world. I believe he will first let the people put all their hopes on him. Letting people see their deceased loved ones, giving them shelter fin a cruel world, making them feel welcome and accepted. The people will start too associate everything good in their life with Griffith. He's the pure one, they see him as an embodiment of all of their hope. They fixate so much on him that they aren't able to feel happiness without Griffith  

And than Griffith will crush that belief by starting a reign of fear in his kingdom. The Griffith first associated with the good, will now be associated with the bad. The people will be astonished in disbelieve and feel betrayed, kinda like the band of the Hawks during the Eclpise. Since the people aren't able to bring hope to themselves, their hearts will fill with fear and suffering. After a wile everyone will forget what happiness feels like. They are only puppets controlled by fear. They lost their own mind and they only can follow Griffith. 

This way Griffith has the absolute might over humanity.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 25, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Falconia's purpose with all those people is to sacrifice them too bring in the Godhand...I think.
> 
> I will be suspicious if I see a Behlit anywhere in Falconia.



 You mean just like Griffith? I don't remember them showing any interest in leaving their corners of the abyss.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 25, 2014)

So, did this just go on another hiatus again? It says it will return in the summer, but doesn't specify a date.


----------



## Lying Cat (May 25, 2014)

Jesus I can't stand Griffith's face, that constant weird look he has really manages to get to me. I have actually been having raging boners thinking about the multiple ways Guts should cave that face in when the time finally comes. Miura should hurry  and give the people what they want.


----------



## iJutsu (May 25, 2014)

They should really do half Guts / half Griffith chapters. Griffith chapters are boring as hell.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> They should really do half Guts / half Griffith chapters. Griffith chapters are boring as hell.



The architecture porn, man. All of that architecture porn.

Also, nice instincts on Rickert immediately noticing that Locus isn't human, considering that Locus is by far the most human looking of all male Apostles.


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> _*The architecture porn, man. All of that architecture porn.*_
> 
> Also, nice instincts on Rickert immediately noticing that Locus isn't human, considering that Locus is by far the most human looking of all male Apostles.



That architect though, someone somewhere was like yessss this chapter.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 25, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> You mean just like Griffith? I don't remember them showing any interest in leaving their corners of the abyss.



oh!?! But they will.


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2014)

Keiichi Song said:


> That architect though, someone somewhere was like yessss this chapter.


best part of the falconia shit


dat structure



Punk Zebra said:


> oh!?! But they will.


It would be funny if the other god hand became jealous and fucked  Griffith up, but hasn't been any sign of animosity in the group...

and makes me wonder if the god hand all share equal power or is it like a hierarchy with griff at the top then the brain dude, etc. Hmmmm


----------



## Stilzkin (May 25, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Falconia's purpose with all those people is to sacrifice them too bring in the Godhand...I think.
> 
> I will be suspicious if I see a Behlit anywhere in Falconia.





Starburst~ said:


> You mean just like Griffith? I don't remember them showing any interest in leaving their corners of the abyss.



We know history repeats itself in their universe and the last time we had events like this it ended with four angels coming down.

We can't be sure that's what Femto wants, or what the godhand wants (which may be two different things).

As far as I can see they have what they should want here; people's adherence and dependence on the divine. The idea that they want to mass sacrifice all of humanity is kind of silly. Then again the idea of evil may just be doing waht it was created to do. That is be the being that people imagined there to be. SO both the idea that it wants to damn everyone and the idea that it wants to take full control of fate could work.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 25, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> We can't be sure that's what Femto wants, or what the godhand wants (which may be two different things).



If we take the lost chapter as canon, which isn't really, we actually do know what's the purpose of Griffith as Femto according to the Idea of Evil. If Miura will recycle the developments of that chapter, we don't really know.

What Griffith/Femto wants has always been the same thing, regardless of his position in the God Hand.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If we take the lost chapter as canon, which isn't really, we actually do know what's the purpose of Griffith as Femto according to the Idea of Evil. If Miura will recycle the developments of that chapter, we don't really know.
> 
> What Griffith/Femto wants has always been the same thing, regardless of his position in the God Hand.



You misunderstand what I wrote. I also disagree with your other comments.

I said we don't know whether Griffith has the coming of the other angels as part of his plan. We don't know if the rest of the Godhand has this as part of their plan. How far they are all working together is unknown to us. The lost chapter does not contradict this.

Aside from telling us what the idea of evil is the lost chapter informs us that Griffith is to do as he wants. This is part of the plan of the idea of evil as he is in control of his destiny. Of course we can see that what the idea of evil has  planned for Griffith may not coincide with Griffith's will. He is a piece that is supposed to play his part by doing what he wants but that tells us nothing about what he is supposed to accomplish in the greater plan set out by God. 

Someone appears to have gotten screwed over 1000 years ago. It is possible that we things are not as they appear though. So again, we don't know if it is in Griffith's plans that something like that happen again.

Remember the fact that we know what Griffith may have been told to do does not tell us what his purpose is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2014)

> Remember the fact that we know what Griffith may have been told to do does not tell us what his purpose is.



But we do know specifically what Griffith's purpose is, as said by the prophecy of the The Falcon of Darkness, he's the one that will start the coming Age of Darkness and so far, everything is pointing to Falconia as the center stage of the prophecy's climax.

You're putting the possibility that the 4 angels destroying the city might be against Griffith's goals and intentions. Considering the notion of causality throughout the story, the Falcon of Darkness prophecy, the legend from 1000 years ago concerning Gaiseric's city and the Greek styled ruins of said city which resemble Falconia's own architecture beneath the tower of the rebirth with all the branded corpses, the horrible shit that's bound to happen to Falconia doesn't necessarily go against Griffith's dreams. 
All of this pretty fancy shit in Falconia is really just smoke and mirrors. You say that sacrificing all of humanity is kinda silly but everything seems to be building towards that, and really, I doubt all of humanity will be sacrificed. Not much of an age of darkness if there isn't anyone living in it.

The last thing I'm expecting from Griffith is starting to fight against other members of the God Hand because of his own will. Griffith "doing what he wants" doesn't change the fact that he's just as bound to causality and fate as anything in their world with the exception of Guts and everything that Griffith is doing until now is going according to the role he's been assigned to as Femto, the Falcon of Darkness.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 26, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But we do know specifically what Griffith's purpose is, as said by the prophecy of the The Falcon of Darkness, he's the one that will start the coming Age of Darkness and so far, everything is pointing to Falconia as the center stage of the prophecy's climax.



What does the age of darkness mean?

Has it begun yet? Has it occurred before? 

No, that doesn't really tell us what he is meant to achieve for the Idea of Evil. Perhaps there isn't even a purpose here. The continuity of the spiraling fate may be the only reason any of this is happening.




> You're putting the possibility that the 4 angels destroying the city might be against Griffith's goals and intentions. Considering the notion of causality throughout the story, the Falcon of Darkness prophecy, the legend from 1000 years ago concerning Gaiseric's city and the Greek styled ruins of said city which resemble Falconia's own architecture beneath the tower of the rebirth with all the branded corpses, the horrible shit that's bound to happen to Falconia doesn't necessarily go against Griffith's dreams.



What do you mean?

Griffith wishes to rule does he not? How does an end to his kingdom follow his dream?

Further more the Godhand that is currently around may not be the Godhand that was around then. They may have been replaced. I don't think Griffith's dream is to end up another soul swallowed into hell.



> All of this pretty fancy shit in Falconia is really just smoke and mirrors. You say that sacrificing all of humanity is kinda silly but everything seems to be building towards that, and really, I doubt all of humanity will be sacrificed. Not much of an age of darkness if there isn't anyone living in it.



Are you addressing why it would be silly?

We've already seen a mass sacrifice. In fact we have seen more than one now. It is anti-climatic for the goals of the villains to be mass sacrifices again and again.

Like you said this is all building to something. Griffith sacrificed his army and friends to achieve divinity. People were then again sacrificed to bring him back to earth and begin a new era. Then you say we are going to get an even bigger sacrifice to make the world an evil worse place for a few stragglers who were outside of the Falconia and living in hell anway.

At the very least Griffith being screwed over by the sacrifice, by it involving himself, would bring something new into the mix and bring some justice to the story.



> The last thing I'm expecting from Griffith is starting to fight against other members of the God Hand because of his own will. Griffith "doing what he wants" doesn't change the fact that he's just as bound to causality and fate as anything in their world with the exception of Guts and everything that Griffith is doing until now is going according to the role he's been assigned to as Femto, the Falcon of Darkness.



Never said he was outside the bounds of fate. I think what I wrote was suggesting he wouldn't win anyway.

That would be the horror of the whole thing wouldn't it? Griffith is unable to truly fight against his fate when it turns against him. Any struggle he tries was either planned or is insignificant and unable to change the plan that is in motion for him.

Griffith role is to pursuit his own interests. Meaning whether he goes along with his fate or tries to fight it it is part of fate.

Even Guts being outside of casualty may not be true.


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2014)

Even though Miura took out the Idea of Evil chapter we know for sure that the IOE is getting exactly what it wants by having people continue to look to the divine for help. Also this scene of Falconia reminds me of Albion. So long as the worship shit continues they're all just one big sacrifice for the God Hand and their servants. In fact I can pretty much see a sea of corpses once Femto returns.


----------



## Tian (May 27, 2014)

With all this debate about the age of darkness and the prophecy i would like to point out that you should eliminate your preconceived notion of "Darkness" before you go further with speculation. Darkness is subjective and it may have the charactistics like black and obscuring of vision but its not necessarily evil. 
Evil is not mentioned in the prophecy. The use of the word evil would be incredibly important here. 


*Spoiler*: _Dark Souls referencing_ 



I play Dark Souls as i'm sure plenty of the rest of you have aswell which takes more than a leaf from Berserk and that isn't evidence in and of itself but its a game which is heavily perspective oriented especially as regards the story and it plays heavily people peoples perspective and belief in what characters say. Some call not reigniting the first flame as bringing an "Age of Darkness" which people assume is bad because they are told this throughout the game and that an Age of Fire would keep light from fading. An Age of Darkness would bring forth an Age of Man, under which man would rule as the gods age of fire faded.




Now consider that in the perspective of Berserk, An Age of Darkness in which man would rule. Griffith wants to rule a kingdom in which people don't suffer and in which people live in peace and harmony. He has also been given a free pass by fate itself to do what he wants, so that god can see how things turn out. He could choose to destroy the other god hands and bring forth an age without the god hands and in which fate applies to no one, with god hands out of the picture. 

Another perspective is that Guts is the Fifth "Angel" in the prophecy and brings a more conventional view of the "Age of Darkness" to the world because his vengeful killing spree. If you consider the view point of people within Berserk, Guts is a mad man trying to kill a man responsible for saving thousands upon thousands of people under his leadership of the old and new band of hawks. What happened on the Night he became Femto is but a small sacrifice for the great good so to speak. The term "Angel" is a subjective term aswell, usually associated with good, but in the context of the prophecy its a sign of evil, much like how Guts is the protagonist of the series but from the perspective of the people, he is an evil man who will cut down any in his way. He could kill all the god hands, including femto, causing chaos, up roar and war. 

Conversely, the Prophecy mightn't even apply due to god giving griffith a free pass. Those are just my speculations, think what you will.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 27, 2014)

I just noticed we don't have any ideal where Griffith came from. Who are his parents? What was he like before he was given the Behlit by that old witch? Who knows right?


----------



## Stilzkin (May 27, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I just noticed we don't have any ideal where Griffith came from. Who are his parents? What was he like before he was given the Behlit by that old witch? Who knows right?



He was some peasant kid, his parents don't matter to the story.




> Now consider that in the perspective of Berserk, An Age of Darkness in which man would rule. Griffith wants to rule a kingdom in which people don't suffer and in which people live in peace and harmony. He has also been given a free pass by fate itself to do what he wants, so that god can see how things turn out. He could choose to destroy the other god hands and bring forth an age without the god hands and in which fate applies to no one, with god hands out of the picture.



I agree that Griffith could choose be a good king.

I don't agree that he has a free pass on fate. He is bound by fate as much as everyone if not more. He is the deliberate product unlike the common person. Even without the the lost chapter I think we can say that the Godhand is not the true rulers of fate. Like their name suggests they are the hand of God, not God himself.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 27, 2014)

Tian said:


> With all this debate about the age of darkness and the prophecy i would like to point out that you should eliminate your preconceived notion of "Darkness" before you go further with speculation.* Darkness is subjective and it may have the charactistics like black and obscuring of vision but its not necessarily evil.
> Evil is not mentioned in the prophecy. The use of the word evil would be incredibly important here.*
> 
> 
> ...




Okay...Slan already described what happens during the Age of Darkness and one of the things was _evil shall overcome the sacred_:





Femto/the 5th Angel is the sign of the upcoming Apocalypse:



He's no longer Griffith, he lost his humanity when he became Femto.

Femto is a God Hand.

The God Hand are evil.

They serve the Idea of Evil which was removed since Miura thought it revealed too much too quickly.

So there is no "for the greater good here".
His Falconia is just bringing sheep for the big slaughter or whatever horrible plans they have for its inhabitants.


----------



## Tian (May 27, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Okay...Slan already described what happens during the Age of Darkness and one of the things was _evil shall overcome the sacred_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Femto and Griffith are one and the same. His methods may not have been what would've been done by the conventional Griffith, i.e. Him sacrificing and branding his hawks for the slaughter but Griffith did that, If it was as simple as taking away a persons humanity and slapping them with god hand powers Femto could've been anyone, but it was Griffith, deliberately and purposefully chosen. IoE created a set of circumstances to create a human being a certain way to fill the mantle of the fifth god hand. Why strip him of the things that made him who he is and just use his flesh as a vessel to soulless creature? By that logic Guts would've filled the role better as he served, rather than ruled. He would've made for a more capable, and physically stronger candidate than Griffith

My comment about Evil is that it is not mentioned in the prophecy, i'm not debating the Evil of the God Hands. The Age of Darkness and the term darkness are still up for debate. Chances are each God Hand was chosen and delivered their age of darkness over the eons, and that is why it is associated with evil, because that is how they chose to ruled humanity, through fear of retribution, pain and suffering and generally through human misery. Their methods are in stark contrast to Griffith who sought to rule the opposite way around. His Age of Darkness may be different as a result of IoE's very unusual method this time around.

Why would he or the God Hands for that matter want to slaughter humanity in Falconia, if you think it out, if they wanted human suffering then they could've just let the Kushan have their way and kill everyone and everything in their way, it fits perfectly into that plan.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 27, 2014)

> Chances are each God Hand was chosen and delivered their age of darkness over the eons, and that is why it is associated with evil, because that is how they chose to ruled humanity, through fear of retribution, pain and suffering and generally through human misery.



Godhand members were said to be chosen roughly every 200 years. They can't all have reigned over their own age. It also doesn't follow with what we know about the prophecies.


----------



## Ether (May 27, 2014)

So Griffith is trying to make people worship him by utilizing his powers as a God Hand and showing us his hax powers to manipulate souls.

I wonder how the discussion between Rickert and Griffith shall go. I hope Miura makes Rickert pretty mad at Griffith for slaughtering the original members of the Band of the Hawk.

The only thing I'm concerned about is when in the summer is the next chapter of Berserk coming out?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 28, 2014)

^ As long as it is this year's summer.. 

As for Rickert: my guess would be that either something will happen, and Rickert and his friends (perhaps including that flying dinosaur guy) flee from that event. Or Rickert will somehow see the darkness in Griffith. 
I highly doubt Rickert is going to die though, not after all the things he survived. And him dying would mean that the little girl would die as well..


----------



## Tian (May 29, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Godhand members were said to be chosen roughly every 200 years. They can't all have reigned over their own age. It also doesn't follow with what we know about the prophecies.


Sorry, i'll admit i didn't know that  But lets just say that every 200 years there is an age of darkness from which the world of Berserk had to recover from, it would make sense, especially given the context of the world. The World hasn't developed past a certain point, their historical records are all only myths and with what tidbits of history we do have that isn't myth or prophecy are developments that have happened in the recent past. It could be plausible.


----------



## Canute87 (May 30, 2014)

I never realized it before but does killing griffith mean killing gutts little boy as well.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 30, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I never realized it before but does killing griffith mean killing gutts little boy as well.



Sir are you advocating for child abuse?


----------



## Oceania (Jul 5, 2014)

Drew some berserk fan art. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[/IMG]


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 5, 2014)

^Guts looks like Superman from the animated series there.


----------



## Oceania (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 5, 2014)

Rickert won't be dying off anytime soon regardless of what happens in his meeting with Griffith, he is to of an important character at this stage in the story.


----------



## parceque (Jul 21, 2014)

> Episode 336 will be published in Young Animal #16 (08/08)



From an user of SK that can be trusted


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 21, 2014)

Right on schedule.


----------



## uuugh (Jul 21, 2014)

My body is ready.

Something might actually happen


----------



## gjoerulv (Jul 29, 2014)

Sadly I'm not that hyped for Berserk anymore. Lack of chapters is partly to blame, but the real reason is the downhill in story quality since the eclipse and it's aftermath. It's gone downhill, storywise, ever since (imo).

Berserk was at it's peak somewhere between volume 4 - 14. The rebirth arc was great with a good ending. At some point in the millennium arc, Berserk started to feel like a different kind of story. As of the fantasia arc, Berserk has turned into a non-interactive JRPG. Kinda...

Anyway, I still have little doubt I will be amazed by Berserk again.


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2014)

it is probably more of a lack of consistent chapters and progress. he's been stalling ever since a few years ago. if he'd change to monthly or every two month that'd even be acceptable, but he isn't even consistent in his releases anymore so that's how you lose your reader base.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 31, 2014)

RAW 47 is up. 

Not much to speak on this chapter for me but, every time I see Falconia I always envision how Guts will destroy that shit..........brings me a lot of satisfaction


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 31, 2014)

That came out months ago


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 31, 2014)

I was just starting to think that Miura got rather repetitive


----------



## parceque (Jul 31, 2014)

You just made me excited about a new chapter


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 31, 2014)

I am disappoint


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 31, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> That came out months ago



Crap! I'm behind!

So when is the next chap then?


----------



## Tayimus (Jul 31, 2014)

Dude just read a few posts up!!! The new chapter's gonna be released on the 08/08!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 31, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Dude just read a few posts up!!! The new chapter's gonna be released on the 08/08!



Okay, thanks.

Not to far off.


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2014)

Sup fellas. 

So I started reading Berserk about a year ago. I temp-dropped it after I read chapter 115. (Not sure why) 

I just picked it up again. I've only read 1 chapter, but I'm planning on getting up to date. 

IIRC, Berserk was on a big Hiatus. Any info on that? When's Berserk returning? fuckgoogle


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 4, 2014)

It's literally on the previous page, my friend.



> Episode 336 will be published in Young Animal #16 (08/08)


----------



## Shozan (Aug 4, 2014)

It's been released every month or so now. Not that fast but it's not a hiatus


----------



## Rob (Aug 4, 2014)

@Jon

Episode? I'm reading it. 

@Shozan

Alright, thanks man. 

Monthly though? Man. Once I'm up to date the wait will suck.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Aug 4, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> @Jon
> 
> Episode? I'm reading it.



That quote in particular comes from Skullknight.net, where the staff use the term _episode_ (coming from _episodic_ i.e. an installment) to describe new 'chapters.'

This is done to avoid confusion, because Berserk is structured in a way where the story is split into arcs (Black Swordsman Arc, Golden Age Arc etc.) and several of these arcs are subsequently split into 'chapters' (we're currently on the *Elf Island Chapter* of the *Fantasia Arc*, though Guts' crew hasn't quite reached Skellig yet - so work that one out).

It's just a convention of terms, and one most people don't care for, but there you go.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2014)

Pumped for new chapter on Friday.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

I bought the blurays for the golden age arc and liked them a lot that I am going to start to read this. I did not want to read it because there were to many chapters. But the movies were awesome and Ithe manga probably is as well.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2014)

^Dude you are in for so much awesomeness, it's not even funny.  I envy so damn much.  I saw only a clip of the movie (the first one I think) and that was enough for me to never want to see it.  The manga is waaay better.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 5, 2014)

The movies' main killing point was the CGI, which was godawful. With some decent animation it'd be a point or two higher in my book, but it honestly looks like a video game....


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah the cgi was bad but I liked the story


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2014)

There was something even close to resembling a coherent story in movies?  In the clip I saw, a very important scene was cut and it went straight to the next action scene (which was cut also!).  I was like, "Fuck this, it's not worth it if they couldn't even fit that important scene in there."

Honestly, if you were able to stand the cgi of the movies, I'd recommend watching the '97 series.  The art gets joked on a lot but it stands as one of my favorite animes.  Watched it so much that I ruined the dvds.  It's that good.  Could have been better, but I think it's pretty damn good for what it's worth.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2014)

Intresting I did not know of the older anime I will find it thanks


----------



## James (Aug 5, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> @Jon
> 
> Episode? I'm reading it.
> 
> ...



Lol, the answer that dude gave you was plain misinformation. Monthly would be a fucking Godsend for Berserk. It hasn't reached 12 chapters a year for many years. 

The manga was on break for a year and a half recently (the longest break so far, but there have been ones for months in the past before) and from what I recall has had one chapter since it came back (or was maybe two) and then a break for months again.

It's not even close to monthly and probably never will be again.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes! SCREW the CGI, the whole entire thing was bad. I can say the only good thing about the movies was the visuals and the fact that If you watched the anime first the movie puts in what you had missed, other than that....trash!


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2014)

I just wanna see the rest of it animated I dun even care


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 6, 2014)

Seems very unlikely. Perhaps if Berserk had greater popularity, but with the current rate at which new chapters arrive, I can't imagine it being incredibly popular. I cannot imagine that it would get sales like Attack on Titan, Naruto, or One Piece..


----------



## Win (Aug 6, 2014)

Man, can't wait. I just hope it's not another chapter of a Falconia tour lines.

_"And if you look to the right, you'll see big walls with falcons on them. Now if you look to the left, you'll see big gates with falcons on them. This concludes our tour, thank you, will see you in 4 months."_



Tayimus said:


> There was something even close to resembling a coherent story in movies?  In the clip I saw, a very important scene was cut and it went straight to the next action scene (which was cut also!).  I was like, "Fuck this, it's not worth it if they couldn't even fit that important scene in there."


Yeah, movies do a very poor job with the adaptation. A lot of material is missing and/or rearranged, some voice actors are miscast, the pacing is terrible - all 3 movies are spent on Golden Age, which is just a set-up and like 1/10 of the story.
Not to mention poor CGI, which by the third movie is omnipresent. Literally the only thing actually drawn most of the time on a character in his head, with  body being a cgi model.

Overall, it's better to just read the manga completely avoiding the movies. With TV, with all it's own flaws, being the second best option.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2014)

James said:


> Lol, the answer that dude gave you was plain misinformation. Monthly would be a fucking Godsend for Berserk. It hasn't reached 12 chapters a year for many years.
> 
> The manga was on break for a year and a half recently (the longest break so far, but there have been ones for months in the past before) and from what I recall has had one chapter since it came back (or was maybe two) and then a break for months again.
> 
> It's not even close to monthly and probably never will be again.



Actually, if you do the math, you'll see that Berserk averages out to more than one release a month.  Not saying that hiatus wasn't painful, but people seem to forget to put things in perspective. 



Win said:


> Man, can't wait. I just hope it's not another chapter of a Falconia tour lines.
> 
> _"And if you look to the right, you'll see big walls with falcons on them. Now if you look to the left, you'll see big gates with falcons on them. This concludes our tour, thank you, will see you in 4 months."_
> 
> ...



To be honest, when I first heard of the new animation, I was excited.  When I heard they were gonna be movies, I hesitated a little bit.  When I heard they were gonna be movies of the Golden Age Arc, I facepalmed.  I understand they were doing the best Arc but it had already been done.  And to make them movies was so stupid.  With not a lot of time, I knew exactly what the movies would do: Breeze through the material--> SKULLKNIGHT!--> Sex!--> The End.  I mean, where DID the 3rd movie stop?

God, that burns me up so much.  I used to wish a proper adaptation would be made.  With the first Arc being The Black Swordsman. With very detailed, maybe even hand drawn, artstyle and including every fucking thing that's in the manga, and maybe even some filler padding (from Muira himself).  You might scoff, but the '97 anime had honest-to-God good filler, didn't even notice the filler til bout my fourth read through of the manga.

The only thing is that to make an adaptation like that, it'd have to be an OVA/OAV (never can get that right) and it'd be EXPENSIVE.  Either way, my hopes were dashed by the movies.  Now a true adaptation will never made unless some millionaire intervenes.

Shit man, the makers of the movie couldn't even do the fans justice and get the original voice actors (points for getting the English ones though).  The original musical composer was barely used as well (although I hear the guy that got the job did alright).  What is Berserk without Hirasawa Susumu?!  I still listen to Forces to this day, a decade and a half later!

The worst of all is that apparently these 3 movies is only  first part in an effort to adapt the entire manga.  Lord, please no, stay away from my beloved Berserk...


----------



## Win (Aug 6, 2014)

The whole "adapt the entire manga" plans completely crashed now. The reception of the movies was mild at best, going downhill with each new installment. Third one can even be considered a flop.
Third movie ended the Golden Age, teasing the Black Swordsman and if fourth one will ever be made, it could easily be the last one.

I understand why they went with a movie series, as any full TV adaptation would suffer too much censorship and alterations, and would air too late to be any major hit.
But they made 2 major missteps: first was to try and make the production of the movies as cheap as possible with the overbearing use of CGI. It backfired significantly, as it looks bad and takes you out of the movie even on a monitor, how terrible it must have been on a a big screen.

And second was to try and stuff as much of the Golden Age arc as possible, with all it's meanderings, which are perfectly fine for a manga that you can read at your leisure, but not in a major motion picture. It's an adaptation, you have to _*adapt*_ the source material, find stuff that is most significant and cut all the fat. That way even if certain parts are missing audience would understand the necessity in that. But when you try to do almost everything, *then* the lack of certain moments, change in other moments, and focus on less significant moments is most jarring. 3 movies on just this arc is ridiculous.

Every other small misstep was just a new nail in the coffin.

The sad part is that yes, after this movie series is done, there will never be any attempt at either better or further adaptation


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Aug 6, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Actually, if you do the math, you'll see that Berserk averages out to more than one release a month.  Not saying that hiatus wasn't painful, but people seem to forget to put things in perspective.



Can you do the math for us ?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 6, 2014)

^You can't be serious...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 6, 2014)

Divide the number of chapters released the past few years by 12, see if it exceeds the actual number of years...?

Whiteys. Sheesh.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 7, 2014)

Well now.. I've been following Berserk for a few years now, but I cannot say that I'm too happy about the rate we get new chapters. Besides, the chapters that we got... Let's say they don't get close to the awesomeness of some of the earlier arcs. It seems to me the series lost a lot of it's darkness when all the kids joined the group. I liked it better when Guts was solo, or with Puk. 
Still, I don't want to mope around with an attitude that all was better in the past: I'm looking forward to seeing them reach elf island, how Guts will act when (and if) Casca recovers. How they will go after Griffith. But I seriously pissed me off that Miura decided to focus on the other characters first. Normally, that's not a big issue, but with a rate of 2 or 3 chapters a year... A fucking disaster.

For me, that's the reason why I'm not that hyped about Berserk. Even though it's one of the best series ever. Perhaps I should just wait ten years, so I can read all twenty new chapters in one go


----------



## Streikbrecher (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the RPG party feel of recent Berserk much more.


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2014)

So, I'm re-reading Berserk.

My pacing's a bit slow, but it's not a big deal.

I'm on chapter 9 now.

Question: The Four (Five?) God-hands told the count that he had a choice; to brand his daughter and stay a demon, or to throw his soul into hell/nothingness. 

Why is it that the God-Hands gave him those choices? Why didn't they just get rid of the Count AND brand Theresia? Or was the branding not important to them? Did it just serve as an alternative punishment for the Count? Why did they force the count into that position anyway?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 8, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> So, I'm re-reading Berserk.
> 
> My pacing's a bit slow, but it's not a big deal.
> 
> ...



iirc, they needed some kind of (evil) desire in order to 'transform' a human into a demon. (That's where the demon's power originates from) Thus the count sacrificed his wife, in anger over her whoring business. But he had still some love in him, for his daughter. But it could also just be that the god hands were playing with him. It's not as if they particularly value any of the demons. They are just servants to them. I don't think they had either the desire to save or kill the count, but rather gave him the choice: be evil an live, or be 'good' and perish. I suspect that, as long as the count had still some good in him, they just thought he wasn't fit as their servant.


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, the brand serves as a marker that indicates that the person is a sacrifice. A sacrifice to who? Not the God Hand. The God Hand could care less about eating humans. No, the sacrifice serves as food for the apostle. If they got rid of the count, and branded Theresia, it'd serve as a contradiction. The REASON for the brand is so the count will eat her as a sacrifice. In order to be an apostle, you must take something that is a part of you, a part of your humanity, something extremely close that you care for, and destroy it. 

Also, it's not so much that they got rid of the count persee, I'd wager. More so that he was already dying/dead, and since he wasn't willing to sacrifice her, they simply did not heal him. All those who get branded, and all those who sacrifice a part of themselves, when they die they go to hell/nothingness/whatever. That's why that was the only other choice specifically. Since if he decided he couldn't give another piece of himself, then they weren't going to heal/"remake" him into an apostle, and then by default he had to go to hell since he died/let Guts kill him. It's the way the sacrifice works. It's how you "earn" your power as an apostle.


----------



## Streikbrecher (Aug 8, 2014)

Basically to squeeze any "good" still left in him, so he would be suited to remain their servant. "Good" which was clearly there as he still loved Theresia even after turning Apostle.

That's the obvious answer, but also, as mentioned above, God Hand doesn't really care much for Apostles, to them whether the Count lived or died was hardly of any relevance. It was more of a game to see if they could vanquish any "good" still present, to see what would bring more suffering. As they are all about suffering and justification.

**


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2014)

Where raw of new chapter?


----------



## Streikbrecher (Aug 8, 2014)

336 spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 




*"Pandemonium"*












337 will be out in September. Yay.

**


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2014)

Awww shit is going now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2014)

An apostle arena. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Markness (Aug 11, 2014)

Seeing Borkoff taking on an ogre made the wait worthwhile. The fact it's going on in a arena rather than the wilderness makes the spectacle even more fascinating. Where is Zodd? I want to see him take on some beasts that will actually give him a challenge rather than fodder that just get trampled under his hooves.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 13, 2014)

RAWhapter 49


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter looks good, but I wish we could get to Guts already.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2014)

Geez, seriously Locus you really feel the need to expose Rickert to that orgy of bloody violence with the Apostles?


----------



## santanico (Aug 13, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> RAW:Link removed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I 2nd that


----------



## Shozan (Aug 13, 2014)

Apostle Arena? 

Wanna see Grunbeld doing crazy shit down there


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 13, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> RAW:Link removed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And see Elf Island during this current decade? No way that'll happen 

Pacing please 

Chapter looked interesting enough though. Curious to know where this is leading to.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

Why hello, if it isn't the spawn which forced Guts to cut off his arm.


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2014)

Hopefully Guts soon gets his revenge against Borkoff for him being forced to cut off his arm.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 14, 2014)

It's here boys

bleach-ch142-05.png"]Sokatsui is more than large enough to achieve this end


----------



## Brian (Aug 14, 2014)

What a swell guy that Griffith is, totally not trying to create another massacre


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2014)

i am damn sure griffith cannot contain all of those apostle forever with just mock stadium battles

at one point when he cannot contain them they'll destroy his entire utopia


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 14, 2014)

Brian said:


> What a swell guy that Griffith is, totally not trying to create another massacre



I wish he was my nakama.



Muk said:


> i am damn sure griffith cannot contain all of those apostle forever with just mock stadium battles
> 
> at one point when he cannot contain them they'll destroy his entire utopia


Pretty sure he can obliterate them all in a very short amount of time with minimal effort.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 14, 2014)

Dude.. that sig.. That ava.. That flashes


Nice build up chapter. I wonder if some of the apostles doubt Griffith, if they show Rickert those things. I mean, if they wanted to trick him, they could just have remained silent and Rickert had remained a loyal believer of his new white falcon god. Well, he knew the stories Guts told him, but I feel like he doubted those stories. 

Seems indeed like another huge sacrifice is incoming. Hopefully Guts and co can avert it!


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 14, 2014)

don't like the new crew much except Serpico.  but as nice it is to see Rickert again I really wish to go back to Guts soon.


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 14, 2014)

Seems like a waste of a chapter. It's nice that Rickert knows more stuff that we already knew, but that probably could've been condensed a lot more.


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2014)

Muk said:


> i am damn sure griffith cannot contain all of those apostle forever with just mock stadium battles
> 
> at one point when he cannot contain them they'll destroy his entire utopia



You forget Apostles worship The God Hand as gods. Very much doubt they would even dare do such a thing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2014)

The truth about the Apostles will be revealed sooner or later.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 14, 2014)

Inb4 Gutts obtains his revenge (killing Griffith), but with the latter's death, all of those demons would turn against humanity once more, unleashing Hell on Earth. 

Such an ironic end.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 14, 2014)

Except Miura had already said Guts after the excruciating hell he went through will get a happy ending.


----------



## Fayrra (Aug 14, 2014)

I fucking love this manga. It's really the only thing that can compete with "Eden: It's an Endless World!" for me. Really well done chapter. Fuck yeah, apostle arena. 




Vault said:


> You forget Apostles worship The God Hand as gods. Very much doubt they would even dare do such a thing.



Makes me like Wyald and the Mist Guy that much more, despite them being psychopathic monsters. 

Wish Zodd would come to the "fight the power" side. =^(

Still waiting for Zodd's apostle back story, though. He's just one of the manliest apostles. 




Black Knight said:


> Except Miura had already said Guts after the excruciating hell he went through will get a happy ending.


Notice that what he said had to do with humanity, not Guts. What if, killing Griffith somehow gets rid of the brand? Then, death doesn't seem that bad. He and Casca chill in the afterlife together, and humanity (which I'm sure Guts hardly gives a fuck about) gets decimated by apostles. Relatively speaking, that could be a happy ending for Guts. Got his revenge, and he doesn't have to be in hell all the time.

Not saying this is the ending I'd personally prefer, or even that it is likely, but it theoretically can fit in with what Miura said.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 14, 2014)

I think the little girl thats with Rickert needs to refrain from revealing too much about Guts....could lead to something bad. Also, like someone here said you kind of get a feeling that some apostles ain`t down with Griffith wholeheartedly.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2014)

@Punk Zebra

The little girl with Rickert is Erica.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 14, 2014)

^How does that address Zebra's point?


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 14, 2014)

Bender said:


> The truth about the Apostles will be revealed sooner or later.




All of those bloodthirsty apostles being next to a large amount of unsuspecting people and there are no more wars to fight.

What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 14, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I think the little girl thats with Rickert needs to refrain from revealing too much about Guts....could lead to something bad. Also, like someone here said you kind of get a feeling that some apostles ain`t down with Griffith wholeheartedly.


Eventually the apostles are going too want too eat humans we saw when the little girl went too meet Griffith the first time they were getting restless.

Now pretty much the entire human population is right next door too them eventually one of them is going too get out and eat a ton of people.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 14, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Eventually the apostles are going too want too eat humans we saw when the little girl went too meet Griffith the first time they were getting restless.
> 
> Now pretty much the entire human population is right next door too them eventually one of them is going too get out and eat a ton of people.



Perhaps.

But then Zodd tears said apostle into pieces.  Not the end of the world if some apostles go back to doing what they have always been doing before Griff showed up.


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 15, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> there are no more wars to fight.



Sure there are. They're not fighting each other in the arena. They're capturing the natural monsters and fighting them. There are plenty of those still around. They just showed some a couple chapters ago. Humans not named Guts can't even compare to the monsters in battle prowess, why would apostles want to fight humans?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2014)

**The Immortal Soul has been made manifest**

Sure it has, Griffith just conveniently omitted the fine print and didn't exactly say where the Immortal soul ultimately goes after death. To a dimension that's a literal swirling ocean of souls where you lose yourself for all eternity.

There's no Heaven in Berserk, only the Idea of Evil's personal swimming pool of souls.

And that's some top shelf propaganda bullshit coming from Locus there. "Apostles are bad! But they're useful now so that's cool and all!" "Humanity has never been better! And by humanity, I obviously mean these few million people residing in Falconia! Disregard the fact that the *entire* planet is Magical Jurassic Park now, where billions of people are surely being slaughtered by all kinds of different murdering creatures, we have some Kushan helping out! Everything's awesome!"

[YOUTUBE]StTqXEQ2l-Y[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway, I'm pretty sure that it's Silat and the Bakiraka who infiltrated the palace to check Falconia for themselves. Hope nothing happens to them. They still need to team up with Guts & Co.

And it was pretty awesome how Miura got Daibha, Luca and Erica together and made his little comedy shtick about the Sword. Hopefully they all start talking about Guts now, it'll be interesting to see how their opinions of him mesh together.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Aug 15, 2014)

Gotta admit, 10/10 chap

I hope this concludes the falconia introduction though. More naked Casca panels pl0x


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 15, 2014)

a great chapter that was worth waiting for. it gave a bit more perspective, and the english dialogue was very well written, at least from the site I read it. 

It's also always great to see more of Locus and how perceptive he is through exposition. Them looking down into "hell'' was well conveyed, and the implications that continue to arise with the reveal of the apostles being brought before the palace and into pandemonium were great. 

Also really liked that last page that encapsulates a little bit more of what Griffith has in store. The narration in this last panel was beautiful.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 16, 2014)

JiraiyaForever said:


> Gotta admit, 10/10 chap
> 
> I hope this concludes the falconia introduction though. More naked Casca panels pl0x



yea, naked Casca to warm up Guts plox 

and that Farnese need to stop cockblocking


----------



## Magic (Aug 16, 2014)

Muk said:


> i am damn sure griffith cannot contain all of those apostle forever with just mock stadium battles
> 
> at one point when he cannot contain them they'll destroy his entire utopia


Uh pretty sure they can't disobey him :god


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 16, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> yea, naked Casca to warm up Guts plox
> 
> and that Farnese need to stop cockblocking



Bullshit! Moar Farnese, please.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Aug 16, 2014)

RemChu said:


> Uh pretty sure they can't disobey him :god



Uh the big tree dude did


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2014)

Pandaemonium isn't just that arena since the dome is much larger from the outside. I wonder if it's basically an Apostle dorm. I hope Miura shows some apostle slice of life and kawai romantic misunderstandings.


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2014)

more farnese


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 16, 2014)

starr said:


> more farnese



Inbefore Miura going on break once this falconia arc is finished


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 16, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Bullshit! Moar Farnese, please.



  I'd love more Farnese, with her half brother, i*c*st ftw


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 16, 2014)

^I kinda support that relationship


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 16, 2014)

dat Serpico


----------



## parceque (Aug 16, 2014)

As some guy on another forum once said: i*c*st is best.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 16, 2014)

parceque said:


> As some guy on another forum once said: i*c*st is best.



Only in manga right?


----------



## Bender (Aug 17, 2014)

i*c*st sex equals best sex. Just ask Turrin Turambar from The Silmarillion.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 17, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Only in manga right?



Nope, in his sister's bedroom


----------



## Magic (Aug 17, 2014)

parceque said:


> As some guy on another forum once said: i*c*st is best.



cuz im happy


----------



## parceque (Aug 17, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Only in manga right?



...and in anime


----------



## gjoerulv (Aug 24, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> ...
> For me, that's the reason why I'm not that hyped about Berserk. Even though it's one of the best series ever. Perhaps I should just wait ten years, so I can read all twenty new chapters in one go



I've been thinking about that too, but I doubt I'll manage to stay away. Perhaps a 10 year coma would do the trick?



Scientia said:


> I fucking love this manga. It's really the only thing that can compete with "Eden: It's an Endless World!" for me.
> ...



I love Eden, but the last part was a bit... um... silly. Imo. At some point it stopped being a series and focused too much on that living structure thing (I forget what it's called. That quantum virus organism). The art quality dropped too. But, hey, awesome series.


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2014)

So, as I've said before, I read up to chapter 115 or so about 2 years ago. 

I started re-reading about 2 months ago. 

On chapter 116 now 

1. GA Arc was fucking godly. 
2. Wyald is a creepy/scary dude. 
3. Super-feels around the late 80's/early 90's. 
4. Griffith, why!? 
5. JUDEAU!  (Gaston, Corkus and Pippin too )


----------



## Word (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks like 337 is coming out in a week, 26th. Berserk with no hiatuses is the best Berserk.
Hopefully plot happens finally.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 20, 2014)

I just want Caska back, fuck everything else...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 20, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I just want Caska back, fuck everything else...



Yep, me too.


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2014)

Word said:


> Looks like 337 is coming out in a week, 26th. Berserk with no hiatuses is the best Berserk.
> Hopefully plot happens finally.


"Finally"?! 


Tayimus said:


> I just want Caska back, fuck everything else...



I'm only on 116, but you guys are scaring me  

I love Berserk so far. I hope it doesn't down-grade. 
I mean, obviously it's bound to, since the GA Arc was perfection, but I still hope that it's enjoyable and good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuck yeah. I hope we see more of the Apostle Quarters. Or Silat and his cancer monks fucking around in Falconia.


----------



## Brian (Sep 21, 2014)

No more Falconia please, switch back to Guts.



Roƅ said:


> "Finally"?!
> 
> 
> I'm only on 116, but you guys are scaring me
> ...



Enjoy it while you can


----------



## Tenma (Sep 21, 2014)

Golden Age represents Berserk at its best, critically. It's just an incredible piece of writing. There's a reason why all the adaptations stop there (though it's kind of a shame the later arcs aren't animated).

Rosine's arc is a lot of fun and as the final 'Apostle of the week', gives Guts the greatest challenge. It's also the last we see of psychopath, revenge-crazed Guts.

Mozgus' arc represents a turning point in the series where Guts starts to collect his True Companions, and a major development for Guts and Farnese. The series at this point is still endlessly grim in spite of Guts' positive development. It's probably my favorite arc in the series.

I think the series begins losing some of its teeth with Scheele's arrival and the formation of the nakama gang. Ganishka's arc is still pretty great though.

I do feel that the Sea God arc and Griffith vs Ganishka was pretty poorly paced though, and the former just wasn't particularly interesting or relevant. Guts' new companions aren't nearly as interesting as the likes of Farnese, Serpico, Isidro etc eiher.


----------



## Word (Sep 21, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck yeah. I hope we see more of the Apostle Quarters. Or Silat and his cancer monks fucking around in Falconia.


We had 4 chapters of nothing but Falconia tour lines, we can see more later, time to actually move the plot forward.
Normally I wouldn't hurry developments, but with how Berserk is, I don't want another hiatus before anything substantial can happen.

I don't expect it to be anytime soon, but if they don't reach Elfhelm in a year I'm gonna get really butthurt


----------



## Tenma (Sep 21, 2014)

Personally, I hope we get to see what made the Neo Band of the Hawk's apostles snap. They mostly seem like pretty decent chaps, so I'm curious to see who they sacrificed and what drove them to accept the Behelit.

But Guts and crew come first. Hopefully they reach 'Elfhell' sooner than later.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 21, 2014)

We've been going to elfville for what 5-6 years now? I mean lets get there first before we do anything else.


----------



## Word (Sep 21, 2014)

They first decided to go to Elfhelm in like volume 22, that's around 2001 I believe 
It was the underlying plotline ever since.

To be fair they actually focused on getting there around volume 27-28.

It's like a mirage now, will it ever live up to people's expectations...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 21, 2014)

parceque said:


> ...and in anime



Mmkay I gotcha


----------



## Word (Sep 22, 2014)

A small teaser in the end of the chapter summary.





> The text says that Rickert bravely spoke his mind to the absolute ruler. He was a real man, he didn't bend down.



Rickert


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2014)

Brian said:


> Enjoy it while you can



But... 

Berserk... 

So good... 

And...


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 22, 2014)

Word said:


> A small teaser in the end of the chapter summary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was....?  be safe Rickert


----------



## Bender (Sep 22, 2014)

Little by little Rickert you are becoming an admirable man.   

The old Band of the hawk group would be so proud of you.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 23, 2014)

So.. No elfhell again?


----------



## Word (Sep 23, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So.. No elfhell again?


Well, it can be in the first half of the chapter.... but let's be realists


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 23, 2014)

Word said:


> Well, it can be in the first half of the chapter.... but let's be realists



Realist: it won't happen in the first half of this millennium


----------



## Word (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like the text also says that Griffith can control plants.

I assume this is in regards to the World Tree.


----------



## Word (Sep 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _spoiler pic_ 




Rickslap


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 24, 2014)

^HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


----------



## egressmadara (Sep 24, 2014)

Word said:


> *Spoiler*: _spoiler pic_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh dayum.

oh oh dayum


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 24, 2014)

Elfhelm will come next year February if we continue to get chapters every month from now.


----------



## Word (Sep 24, 2014)

They were on Elfhelm the entire time


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 24, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Elfhelm will come next year February if we continue to get chapters every month from now.



Don't talk like that.. If you say such things the current chapter will end with a "See you next time!" again


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2014)

RIP Rick


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 24, 2014)

Welp, it's time to go lurk skullknight and see what they say bout this lol


----------



## Word (Sep 24, 2014)

Vault said:


> RIP Rick


No way. If anything, Griffith will now make him his general or something


----------



## Bender (Sep 25, 2014)

Wooooooooo


Damn 

Damn

Damn

Damn

Goddamn


----------



## Word (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

Truth hurts?


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 25, 2014)

When will we get the next chapter? :'(


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 25, 2014)

GodSmack77 said:


> When will we get the next chapter? :'(



Your name is so appropriate


----------



## Jagger (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Word (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Zeus. (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn I haven't read the chapter yet but I've already seen all of these Rickert slapping Griffith scenes :')


----------



## Word (Sep 26, 2014)

More spoiler pics Link removed



Should be out tomorrow-ish.


----------



## Rob (Sep 26, 2014)

THE SPOILERS!  

Ugh, I guess it's my own fault. 

Anyway, like I said, I've been trying to catch up. 

I finished the Lost Children arc. 

I really liked it actually. Not as good as the Golden Age Arc, but it was damn good considering the small cast. 

Roshinu vs. Gats was a great fight, I might add. 

I'm on chapter 146, so I've read a little bit past it. 

That guy with the longer-bright hair who seems to always have his eyes close that works under Farnze or whatever, seems cool. 

He and Gats had a little clash


----------



## Shozan (Sep 26, 2014)

oh shit, son!


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 26, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> That guy with the longer-bright hair who seems to always have his eyes close that works under Farnze or whatever, seems cool.
> 
> He and Gats had a little clash


That's Serpico . You'll be in for a surprise later with those two.


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2014)

Serpico 

Cool name.


----------



## Bender (Sep 27, 2014)

Where the chapter be at dammit? >_<


----------



## Word (Sep 27, 2014)

Should be out soon. It's usually ~2 days after the magazine release, which was 26th.

It's a real shame only one group is doing Berserk, but whaccha gonna do


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 27, 2014)

What site are ya'll using for the chapters?


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 27, 2014)

Word said:


> More spoiler pics Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> Should be out tomorrow-ish.




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Arrows couldn't harm him, demonic armies couldn't harm him, an apostle godlike monarch couldn't touch him, and then Rickert just goes and slaps _*Griffith*_? 

The same Griffith with that Femto/Godhand role? The one with his own kingdom filled with dangerous man-eating apostles?

  

Didn't think Miura could surprise me but gatdamn.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 28, 2014)

Come on guys! The Rickert pimp hand to Griffiths face is not that big a deal.


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2014)

We all know godhand fuck with causality, Griffith humoured Rick  he dead


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 28, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Come on guys! The Rickert pimp hand to Griffiths face is not that big a deal.




Being the first person to "harm" Griffith/Femto is actually quite a big deal.

Guts would be so jealous right now.


----------



## Word (Sep 28, 2014)

It's an incredibly big deal.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Come on guys! The Rickert pimp hand to Griffiths face is not that big a deal.



It's a very big deal. Even with the God Hand's ability to fuck with causality it's unbelievable that Rickert is the first person to hit Griffith after being reborn. Even if Griffith allowed him to he's the first person before a power upgraded Guts does.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2014)

I presume Rick slapped him because Grith told him he's the God hand who raped Casca during the ceremony?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 28, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I presume Rick slapped him because Grith told him he's the God hand who raped Casca during the ceremony?



Griffith: "I ate all your cookies"
Rickert: *slap*


----------



## Word (Sep 28, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I presume Rick slapped him because Grith told him he's the God hand who raped Casca during the ceremony?


Doubt that, he'd punch him or worse.
Looks like he slapped him for betraying the old band of the hawk. Probably why he allowed to be slapped, as deep down inside Griffith still harbors some guilt.

That badass walkaway


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2014)

Why would Grith feel guilty about the old hawk band if he felt he took them as far as they could go?


----------



## Word (Sep 28, 2014)

That's how he justifies his actions, it's not like he can't have some guilt for sacrificing them deep inside where Griffith still lives in Femto.

Or maybe when Rick slapped him he didn't felt any villainous intent to stop it, as Rick slapped him not out of hatred. There's a lot to analyze in this chapter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I presume Rick slapped him because Grith told him he's the God hand who raped Casca during the ceremony?



He slapped him because he knows about the Eclipse. Guts told him.

Brass balled friend.


----------



## Word (Sep 28, 2014)

*RAW* - 

Looks like the next chapter is gonna be in the next Young Animal issue, so no hiatuses thus far.


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 28, 2014)

Word said:


> *RAW* -
> 
> Looks like the next chapter is gonna be in the next Young Animal issue, so no hiatuses thus far.




Wait, an apostle, the pope, the queen, soldiers, and the medium saw Rickert slap Griffith?...

Shit......

Hope Miura doesn't set this up just for Rickert and his 'sister' to get murdered horribly in the near future.


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 28, 2014)

I doubt Rickert's going to die along with Ericka lol.. After that show with Griffith, how can you kill him off?


----------



## Word (Sep 28, 2014)

Nah, there's no way anything will happen to Rickert after all that build up and pay off.
He's nobody to have such a long build up just for his death.
Rather he *was* nobody, now he's da man, probably jumped to top 3 favorite characters for everyone.
Dat Miura 

I also don't think it matters much that everyone saw Griffith being slapped, it's not like they followed him out of fear or he was tricking them. He still possesses all those "messiah" powers and abilities.
He can bring dead back 
They would probably *ask* to have Rickert punished for insolence, but Griffith will refuse and they will only think better of him, such a merciful messiah. He thought everything through.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2014)

Okay, this is officially the beginning of the decline of Falconia. At first i thought the slapping would be in some private courtyard, but do it *IN FRONT OF HIS QUEEN, SONIA, MULE, AN APOSTLE AND THE FUCKING POPE!?!?*

Yeah, things are going to go downhill from here. Kudos to you Rickert. A golden statue of your and the entirety of your life should engraven on it should be made. And IF griffith does decide to make retaliation of some kind to get even it shows not only is he not the perfect king they thought he was but just as flawed as any of them are.


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 28, 2014)

I just want Guts to destroy Falconia already lol.


----------



## Word (Sep 28, 2014)

If Elfhelm exists on some different, spiritual plane it could have an access to the World Tree and thus to Falconia. So Guts can arrive there in our lifetime yet.


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 28, 2014)

Hmm, actually first, I want Casca to come back to her senses even if she wouldn't want for it to happen at Elfhelm. I can't wait :/


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't even care if Berserk ends anytime soon. Rickert walked away with doing something Guts wanted to so for ages (albeit in a more violent manner however). From the way I interpret what Ridkert says to Griffith is that Griffith is living in a dream and doesn't want to wake up to where the Hawk really are. They were a band and he was looking to become a king not some shady Messiah. Rickert was a member of the hawk to become help him become that not someone who wanted the entirety of the world under his thumb. And if the other Hawks were there they likewise wouldn't have approved of the image which he is satisfied with having.

The Hawks were real. And as mentioned in analytical dialogue concerning beings like apostles demons that came about when the realms were merged he's living in a dream. So yeah, if that is along the lines of what Rickert said I will laugh hysterically at how Guts could never put together such articulate dialogue when he met Griffith.


----------



## Word (Sep 28, 2014)

If this chapter is any indication, Miura is still on top of his game and manga isn't ending anytime soon.

Hiatuses on the other hand


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 28, 2014)

Miura is always on top of his game with this art :3


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2014)

Guys doesn't Rickert slapping Griffith and showing he doesn't care for his utopia that something is wrong with his utopia?

Someone talking to in Berserk thread on tvtropes said this



> The Permanently Confused And then Rickard was secretly assassinated or imprisoned and no one ever thought about him again.
> This isn't necessarily as big as you think it is.


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 28, 2014)

Word said:


> Nah, there's no way anything will happen to Rickert after all that build up and pay off.
> He's nobody to have such a long build up just for his death.
> Rather he *was* nobody, now he's da man, probably jumped to top 3 favorite characters for everyone.
> Dat Miura
> ...




I think something will happen to him or his 'sister'.

They (non-apostles) don't know what Griffith has done to achieve his dreams so from their point of view, a young man just slapped their god-like figure without any justifiable reasons.

If Zodd saw that shit he would wearing Rickert's entrails right about now.



Bender said:


> *Guys doesn't Rickert slapping Griffith and showing he doesn't care for his utopia that something is wrong with his utopia?*
> 
> Someone talking to in Berserk thread on tvtropes said this




Yes but people would just be seeing him as someone who lost their damn mind.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2014)

If Rickert has known Griffith forever then they should ask themselves how come he too doesn't see him as a messiah.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hahahah

When the hell did rickert turn into a pimp


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 29, 2014)

17 pages...come on Miura that's the amount pages Weekly Shonen Jump Chapters usually have. 

Also Griffith looked way too much like a girl in some of the panels.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 29, 2014)

Omg really a new chapter!? waiting for a year now


----------



## Word (Sep 29, 2014)

Last chapter was a month ago


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> 17 pages...come on Miura that's the amount pages Weekly Shonen Jump Chapters usually have.
> 
> Also Griffith looked way too much like a girl in some of the panels.



Griffith always looked like a girl. The fact that he got bent over by a dude proves it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 29, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Hahahah
> 
> When the hell did rickert turn into a pimp



I guess all those years watching Corcus.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 29, 2014)

Word said:


> Last chapter was a month ago



Even better  more to read for me


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2014)

(Clap clap clap)

*wipes tear from eye*

Beautiful


----------



## Tenma (Sep 30, 2014)

Dat Rickert. 

Locus looks pissed though...hope he doesn't do anything to Rickert or his sister...


----------



## Rax (Sep 30, 2014)

Give me the damn chapter.


----------



## Word (Sep 30, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Dat Rickert.
> 
> Locus looks pissed though...hope he doesn't do anything to Rickert or his sister...


Nah, Griffith won't allow him.


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 30, 2014)

^Set so fucking approved


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2014)

I guess if Rickert stays as part of the old band, Griffith won't tell him the whole story...

Pride man


----------



## Oceania (Sep 30, 2014)

Well well well the lil boy is finally being a man. 

Although I'm shocked to see him pimp smack a girl.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 30, 2014)

Griff is beyond bishonen

perfect trap


----------



## Oceania (Sep 30, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Griff is beyond bishonen
> 
> perfect trap



....... your right!


----------



## Higawa (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh man finally caught up, but the lack of guts is not good.
Only the boobs on the bathhouse could make me happy


----------



## Rob (Sep 30, 2014)

On chapter 150~ now. 

Slowly but surely catching up. 

The Head Priest (Forgot his name... moeguz something?) is fucking crazy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I like him


----------



## Zeus. (Sep 30, 2014)

Damn I can't wait for the chapter anymore.. I need my dose of Berserk


----------



## Tayimus (Sep 30, 2014)

Y'know, as much as I'd like to Rickert be awesome, in the end...I REALLY DON'T FUCKING CARE!!!

I wanna see Caska back so fucking much.  I've been waiting nearly 20 years!


----------



## Tenma (Oct 1, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> On chapter 150~ now.
> 
> Slowly but surely catching up.
> 
> ...



Mozgus is awesome.

That particular arc is probably my favorite in the entire manga, even if I recognise the Golden Age arc is technically superior.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 1, 2014)

^I'd have to agree.  The Golden Age Arc is widely regarded as the best Arc, but the Conviction Arc was just badass as fuck and is probably my favorite Arc as well.  The climax of that Arc had me gasping for breath, wondering how they all were gonna get outta that.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 1, 2014)

Still no chapter i want to kill something.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2014)

Boy am I glad that I have blow-up Persona 4 Arena Ultimax Teddie blow up to take my anger out on.


----------



## Rob (Oct 1, 2014)

On chapter 155. 

I'm having a hard time grasping the overall plot of this arc 

We have Caska's story with the Prostitutes and that Goat-Demon. 
We have the Holy Iron Chain guys and that Mozgus (spelling?) guy. 
And we have Gats, Pakk, Skully and the little boy.


----------



## Word (Oct 1, 2014)

Basically and without spoilers:
Mozgus is sent to Albion city to hunt down the heretic pagan sect that worships Slan. He stumbles upon Casca who is helped by prostitutes that live there, perceives her as a witch and seizes her. That in result awakens all the demons in the area.
Meanwhile Guts decides to find Casca and never let her go again, so he heads there as well. He meets the kid, Isidro, on the way. And Puck is, of course, always there.

And then all hell breaks loose. Literally.

Best arc in the series.
So far


----------



## Rob (Oct 1, 2014)

Be-Better than the GA arc? 

No way. 

But thanks so much man. 

Take me reps  m8


----------



## Word (Oct 1, 2014)

GA is a set up for this arc, so it can't be better than the pay-off if done right. And it is.
Plus GA is too meandering. This arc is sheer perfection in every aspect and the peak of the series.

After it manga basically becomes Final Fantasy, a turn which I still like, but never again will Berserk have that rich, depressing dark fantasy feel to it.
Well, maybe not* never*, it's still going.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2014)

Lost Children arc still best arc. Although Tower of Conviction arc comes to a close second.

Golden Age arc is great but overrated.


----------



## Tangible (Oct 1, 2014)

The fucking BALLS on Rickert, man. Beautiful art per usual.

Love him or hate him Griffith always looks so cool.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2014)

I think that Rickert being able to hit Griffith with that little bitch around (the one that can see the future) is a wat to show us that he can be dealt with in some way.


----------



## Word (Oct 1, 2014)

Lost Children is quality but it's its own thing. It's much more suited to be second best.

Nothing beats a fully realized pay-off of the main storyline that both ties loose ends and sets up new ones.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 1, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the Lost Children (if I remember my Berserk terms correctly) is not an "Arc" like the Golden Age or Tower of Conviction, but a "Chapter".  In fact if I'm not mistaken, the Lost Children Chapter is actually a part of the Conviction Arc.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the Lost Children (if I remember my Berserk terms correctly) is not an "Arc" like the Golden Age or Tower of Conviction, but a "Chapter".  In fact if I'm not mistaken, the Lost Children Chapter is actually a part of the Conviction Arc.



That's correct. The entirety of Lost children and tower of conviction plot are a single saga. Altogether they're called the Retribution arc.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 1, 2014)

The "Retribution Arc" was the old fan translation for the Conviction Arc.  I remember being pissed when the Dark Horse release changed it.

But thank you, I got confused when people started saying Lost Children "Arc" instead of "Chapter" cause to my knowledge there's only been 4 major Story Arcs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the Lost Children (if I remember my Berserk terms correctly) is not an "Arc" like the Golden Age or Tower of Conviction, but a "Chapter".  In fact if I'm not mistaken, the Lost Children Chapter is actually a part of the Conviction Arc.



You're not wrong but I don't care about Berserk's terminology for its story segments. Technically, it doesn't have chapters, it has episodes.

Who cares?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 1, 2014)

I _do_ care.  And I was just asking a question for clarification.  If you don't care, just ignore my posts about it.  Simple as that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 1, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> I _do_ care.  And I was just asking a question for clarification.



That's why I clarified it for you. Yet I don't really care. Chill.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 2, 2014)

*Bender* already confirmed what I asked nearly 2 full hours before you posted.  In fact, you posted nearly an hour after I responded to *Bender*.  If I'm overreacting, I apologize, but it just felt you were mocking me for no reason.  Your post threw me for a loop since I don't remember having any issues with you.  Actually, I could swear we've repped each other.  I just reacted to how I interpreted your post by itself and considering the timing.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 2, 2014)

chapter    when


----------



## Word (Oct 2, 2014)

To be technical it is called (literally in the manga): Conviction arc, Lost Children Chapter; Black Swordsman Again.
So it's a part of both new Conviction arc, and the bigger Black Swordsman arc.
Quite a mess.

However, traditionally in manga and anime any new part of the story (often defined by a new location) with it's own antagonist and plot points is called an arc, regardless of it's size and place in any bigger over-arcs. While chapters are the individual installments we read.

It makes zero difference how to call it, everyone still understands what you're referring to by the name (Lost Children). All the technicalities are of no real relevance.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 2, 2014)

Word said:


> To be technical it is called (literally in the manga): Conviction arc, Lost Children Chapter; Black Swordsman Again.
> So it's a part of both new Conviction arc, and the *bigger Black Swordsman arc*.
> Quite a mess.
> 
> ...



Incorrect.  Please review this page at SkullKnight.net, namely Volume 14.

However, you are correct in that in the end the technicalities don't really matter to someone who understands them.  I've just gotten used to switching from conventional manga terminology to "Berserk terminology" whenever Berserk comes up, so when I see episodes being called chapters, and chapters being called arcs, I take pause.  I didn't mean to derail the thread, I was just asking for clarification, which I already got HOURS ago from *Bender*


----------



## Word (Oct 2, 2014)

> Incorrect. Please review this page at SkullKnight.net, namely Volume 14.


There's nothing there that I either didn't know or that corrects me in any way.


----------



## Markness (Oct 2, 2014)

Stannis said:


> chapter    when



Yeah, I am surprised Band of the Hawk or Evil Genius don't have it up by now. Maybe their passion for Berserk is waning? 

By the way, where is your set from?


----------



## Word (Oct 2, 2014)

Band of the Hawks died in like 2007 

It's only Evil Genius and they said they are waiting for the better raw source. Which can be a week from now on.

Translation is out for many days though, it's on the previous page.


----------



## Rob (Oct 2, 2014)

Stannis said:


> chapter    when



chapter soon

you wait

we get

we happy


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 2, 2014)

Word said:


> There's nothing there that I either didn't know or that corrects me in any way.



Ok.  I thought you'd easily see but never mind.  I've already said I didn't mean to derail the thread so I'll leave it as is.


----------



## Word (Oct 2, 2014)

Derail Berserk discussion thread with Berserk discussion?


----------



## Muk (Oct 2, 2014)

dat translation dat raw chapter 

need scan


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 2, 2014)

Word said:


> Derail Berserk discussion thread with Berserk discussion?



Tried to rep you, must spread some rep first.  You made me feel so stupid lol.

But I can dig myself outta this hole.  You see, I didn't mean to distract people from the more important Berserk topic (the new chapter) with a much less important Berserk topic (terminology).

There, I think that makes me sound like less of an idiot


----------



## Phemt (Oct 2, 2014)

Shozan said:


> I think that Rickert being able to hit Griffith with that little bitch around (the one that can see the future) is a wat to show us that he can be dealt with in some way.



What?

Griffith allowed that slap to happen. Maybe he didn't expect it, but he certainly could've avoided it he wanted to.


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2014)

Phemt said:


> What?
> 
> Griffith allowed that slap to happen. Maybe he didn't expect it, but he certainly could've avoided it he wanted to.



this.

c'mon now


----------



## Word (Oct 2, 2014)

Obviously Griffith allowed it.
Whether somewhere deep inside he felt he deserved it, or he didn't feel any malice coming from Rickert (I mean he might have a knife in his hand just as well) to stop it.
With Griffith's powers I doubt he can possibly just not expect something.


----------



## Magic (Oct 2, 2014)

Griffith has duality, he is both good and evil, he decided to turn the other cheek.


----------



## Rob (Oct 2, 2014)

Just read chapter 159. 

That Goat-Demon looks damn cool. 

I know a lot of Dark Souls is inspired by Berserk, so I'm thinking the Capra Demon might have been a reference to this thing.


----------



## son_michael (Oct 3, 2014)

Is this manga being released monthly now? SHould I pick it back up? I don't even remember where I left off -_- I think a witch girl was helping guts do something and the pope was corrupted by Griffith.


----------



## Word (Oct 3, 2014)

Last 2 chapters were released monthly. Now there's no schedule again so the next chapter comes out fuck knows when.

You're like half manga away, so it's up to you if you want to catch up.


----------



## Word (Oct 3, 2014)

*Berserk 337 English* - Jesus, that #109 RAW



Dat quality. Dem feels. Dat Berserk. Dat Rickert.


----------



## Rob (Oct 3, 2014)

So, the Goat Demon in chapter 160~ got low-diffed by Gats 

I'm upset. 

That thing looked so damn badass.


----------



## Word (Oct 3, 2014)

He wasn't a demon though, just an Apostle spawn. Lowest fodder.


----------



## Magic (Oct 3, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Just read chapter 159.
> 
> That Goat-Demon looks damn cool.
> 
> I know a lot of Dark Souls is inspired by Berserk, so I'm thinking the Capra Demon might have been a reference to this thing.



The blue guy with the sword he drags and a broken arm, Artorias, the knight of the abyss; If I recall correctly he is a nod to Guts.


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 3, 2014)

RemChu said:


> The blue guy with the sword he drags and a broken arm, Artorias, the knight of the abyss; If I recall correctly he is a nod to Guts.



I think so.




I can hardly remember if it was actually confirmed by the developers though. Regardless, that game has influence from it anyway


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 3, 2014)

The chapter was shorter than the others 

But I still enjoyed it as usual


----------



## Word (Oct 3, 2014)

Nah, actually longer. Same amount of pages but past 5 chapters were 90% Falconia fap spreads 
This chapter actual important conversations took place.

Although Miura still managed to stuff 1 fap spread in


----------



## Rob (Oct 3, 2014)

Word said:


> He wasn't a demon though, just an Apostle spawn. Lowest fodder.


He looked so cool though 


RemChu said:


> The blue guy with the sword he drags and a broken arm, Artorias, the knight of the abyss; If I recall correctly he is a nod to Guts.



Well I know that one of course  

Artorias is a direct inspiration from Gats. 

Some that I've theorized on are the Capra Demon and the Bone-wheels from Dark Souls. 

The Capra Demon would be inspired by the Goat-Demon, and the Bone-wheels would be inspired by that one army, that ripped off people's limbs and put them on wheels. 

Slightly far-fetched, but eh.


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 3, 2014)

Is......Rickert thinking he can just stroll out there with a pimp cane after slapping the 'savior' of mankind?


----------



## Hunter (Oct 3, 2014)

Based Rickert. 
But seriously when are they getting off that boat?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 3, 2014)

Word said:


> *Berserk 337 English* - Jesus, that #109 RAW
> 
> 
> 
> Dat quality. Dem feels. Dat Berserk. Dat Rickert.



Dem feels indeed...

It's crazy that Rickert brought up the Hawk Insignia looking different cause at the beginning of the chapter, I was staring at the soldiers cause something seemed off (aside from the disrespect I felt at seeing them in Hawk armor) and I was focusing on the emblem.  It seemed different but I put it outta my mind.  I gotta tip my hat off to Miura if he planned that. 

I've forgotten the psychic's (I feel bad that I remember Mule's name), but it's almost ridiculous that she's still jealous of Charlotte smh.  For one thing, I could have sworn she already knew that Griffith was a God Demon being beyond human understanding, why even pine over him?  And for some reason I thought Charlotte and Griffith were already married.  I want Guts to crash that ceremony but that's impossible lol.

But Rickert.  Man, Rickert is now probably my favorite non-combat character in any manga.  Dude pimpsmacked a demi-god!  But I knew it must have hurt him to meet Griffith.  Dude's a boss in my eyes forever.

And still Miura sneaked in some Falconia art porn in the very beginning.  Man, his artwork is insane.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Oct 3, 2014)

Word said:


> Obviously Griffith allowed it.
> Whether somewhere deep inside he felt he deserved it, or he didn't feel any malice coming from Rickert (I mean he might have a knife in his hand just as well) to stop it.
> With Griffith's powers I doubt he can possibly just not expect something.



I would bet that Griffith feels absolutely no regret for what he did. I think he let it happen simply because it's of no consequence to him.

That's why he went to the hill in the first place after his rebirth.

Anyways, chapter was amazing.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 3, 2014)

GodSmack77 said:


> I just want Guts to destroy Falconia already lol.


It will destroy itself. 

Griffith will somehow lose the ability to control all of those demons or he'll use all of those civilians as some sort of sacrifice, kind of like the Band of Hawk.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2014)

So fucking vindicating to see Rickert not swallowing Locus' bullshit or prioritizing Falconia over his outrage against Griffith's betrayal.

Falconia was built with the flesh and blood of the Band of the Hawk and no matter how much of a pacifist Rickert is, anything less than this altercation would be cheap. Fuck convenience, Rickert doesn't idolize you anymore, Griffith.

This is also the perfect spot to switch to Guts after we've finally seen Griffith and Rickert's meeting, and considering we're getting another break, we'll finally see the ending of that fucking boat.


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 4, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> He looked so cool though


Well I wouldn't call it low-diffed. It dodged something that was arguably a sneak attack by Guts. Sure, he took its arm off but in all honesty to any normal fodder it would have cleaved the fodder in two. On top of that Guts had the whole "OH SHIT WTF" face on when he blocked its first attack, and instantly told everyone else to get the fuck back. After that it took Guts on in a one on one samurai-like duel, and not only survived, but also won the duel, surprising Guts with its speed and hitting him in the back of the head in the process (I know it was a surprise because Guts had a little "thought spark" drawn right by his head as the Goat passed him in the duel). 

After that it moved so fast that Guts didn't even have time to get up before it stomped on him, so hard that it would have probably killed him if he hadn't blocked it with his sword (Guts also saying to himself that if it weren't for the armor his spine would be broken).  After that he pulled some psychological warfare (though I'm not sure if it was on purpose or not), and told Ishidoro to take Caska. Upon seeing that the goat completely ignored Guts, giving Guts the chance to light the fucker up with arrows. Then he's like, "oh shit, I see Skull Knight wasn't lying completely about apostles, since there's a pseudo one right here." Now you might take that as a put down. I see it as a compliment. He's saying while technically not an apostle, it's very much strong like one (and can kick his ass like one, too). 

Then he decided not to even use his sword because he knew the damn thing was too fast for him, and whenever the thing got in close it allowed him to move out of the way quicker. He switched to arrows but the thing kept dodging them all. He then used its speed against it, bombing the shit out of its face with an attack that would go unnoticed to a mindless opponent such as it. Some might say not using a sword signifies fodder, I'd say it was just Guts using strategy. Plus he used the sword to kill it even after blowing half its face off, showing that he still needed some serious firepower and wasn't taking any chances.

I'd at least call going to such lengths and strategy to kill it mid diff.



Roƅ said:


> Well I know that one of course
> 
> Artorias is a direct inspiration from Gats.



lol, I was about to say to them "Shhhh guys, he hasn't gotten that far yet."

But it seems you already know?


Edit: Just read the chapter.

"I am led by the white-winged Griffith. I am Rickert of the Band of the Falcon. The Falcon of Light is not my commander."

Rickert, <3.


----------



## Muk (Oct 4, 2014)

Rickert based


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 4, 2014)

This manga takes so long I have no idea what's happening anymore. Like Rickert made the hill of swords, etc.

Doesn't help that most of the chapter was useless banter with a bunch of nobodies.


----------



## Word (Oct 4, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Is......Rickert thinking he can just stroll out there with a pimp cane after slapping the 'savior' of mankind?


Yes, yes he can. Rickert if the true savior. Our new lord


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 4, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> This manga takes so long I have no idea what's happening anymore. Like Rickert made the hill of swords, etc.
> 
> Doesn't help that most of the chapter was *useless banter with a bunch of nobodies*.



And there you have it: why Berserk doesn't feel like Berserk 

Really, I had hoped that Rickert would give some kind of nice speech to Griffith.. I didn't even want to read the spoilers because of it. But... Things just end up with a bitchslap and a goodbye. Kinda lame, actually. Not like Rickert has a shortage of arguments to see Griffith for what he really is, rather than the "he's a god and a demon" blabla. He could at the very least have understood that Griffith is faking it all, that this whole white hawk is just a facade. Probably even a trap to lure even more sacrifices in.. Rickert knows full well what happens to Griffith's sacrifices, yet he didn't even bother to warn anyone?

Let's hope that this was enough for this sideshow, and we can return to Guts and co. The people this manga is actually about. Especially our little chestnut Puck! Hell, maybe we're lucky and see Elfhell before Miura goes on another one-and-a-half-year break


----------



## Word (Oct 4, 2014)

And that's why plebs should not read Berserk. Nardo section is that way.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 4, 2014)

Word said:


> And that's why plebs should not read Berserk. Nardo section is that way.


----------



## Muk (Oct 4, 2014)

rickert is not the speech guy
never was
never will be


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 4, 2014)

Muk said:


> rickert is not the speech guy
> never was
> never will be



Perhaps, but I'd like if these chapters meant more than just a 'quick check with griffith'. 

Would be nice if the plot went moving again though


----------



## Hunter (Oct 4, 2014)

Anyone ever tried playing the Guile theme when Rickert appears and slaps Griffith? No? How about Super Forces God Hand mix? C'mon, I can't be the only one who did this.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 4, 2014)

People, calm down, 2 or 3 chapters of Falconia isn't bad at all, what's making people feel this way is just due to the rate of updates, so the minimal chapter feels like it needed to advance more than it actualy can.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2014)

Falconia, and everything and around it, has been the most important development of the series in years. To think that Miura wouldn't focus on how that influenced mankind is retarded. These chapters were absolutely necessary.


----------



## Word (Oct 4, 2014)

Hunter said:


> Anyone ever tried playing the Guile theme when Rickert appears and slaps Griffith? No? How about *Super Forces God Hand mix*? C'mon, I can't be the only one who did this.


Good call 

That actually reminded me that we'll never see this scene animated


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 4, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Falconia, and everything and around it, has been the most important development of the series in years. To think that Miura wouldn't focus on how that influenced mankind is retarded. These chapters were absolutely necessary.



True, yet so far we've hardly seen anything we didn't already know. Well, not anything that would be interesting enough to know. It was fun to see some old side-characters again. Still, I was just happy that Guts and co were finally making some progress in reaching elfhelm.. The whole sea-god thing already felt kinda pointless, and now we get to see falconia - which is nice - but the falconia plot itself doesn't seem to be about anything other than showing us where all the characters have gone 

At moments like these I long to see the good old badass Guts soloing the world again. With his trusted elf companion, of course. Beating the snot out of demons against all odds..


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2014)

So I noticed it didnt say when to expect a new chapter at the end....

So is it back on break or can we expect to hear something in a few weeks?


----------



## Word (Oct 4, 2014)

Jing said:


> So I noticed it didnt say when to expect a new chapter at the end....
> 
> So is it back on break or can we expect to hear something in a few weeks?


Basically a break until further notice in one of Young Animal's future issues.

It's common for Berserk and since no actual _hiatus_ was announced, it shouldn't be too long.

Then again...


----------



## Hunter (Oct 4, 2014)

Word said:


> Basically a break until further notice in one of Young Animal's future issues.
> 
> It's common for Berserk and since no actual _hiatus_ was announced, it shouldn't be too long.
> 
> Then again...





Guy sure loves his Idols.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2014)

That was pretty badass.


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> This manga takes so long I have no idea what's happening anymore. Like Rickert made the hill of swords, etc.
> 
> Doesn't help that most of the chapter was useless banter with a bunch of nobodies.


This series is like the bible, you gotta reread it sometimes or you forget some cool little details. 

its a work of art. 
God inspired,
god breathed.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 4, 2014)

> He could at the very least have understood that Griffith is faking it all, that this whole white hawk is just a facade. Probably even a trap to lure even more sacrifices in.. Rickert knows full well what happens to Griffith's sacrifices, yet he didn't even bother to warn anyone?



Is he faking it? If he is how would Rickert know?

Griffith wanted to become king and basically did a deal with the devil for that dream. He is now living a fairy tale version of his dream. Why should he want to do another sacrifice? Because the Idea of Evil and Godhand have other plans? How would Rickert be informed about that.


I don't understand people's desire to see yet another eclipse. There are other ways for Griffith to be a villain here than just him having plans to murder everyone.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 4, 2014)

^Who the Hell said they _wanna_ see another Eclipse?  People are just very, _very_ hesitant to trust Griffith after 2 Eclipses (that second being a bastardized one).  Regardless of what Rickert is thinking bout Griffith, the readers will always be wary of him and expect the worst


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Is he faking it? If he is how would Rickert know?
> 
> Griffith wanted to become king and basically did a deal with the devil for that dream. He is now living a fairy tale version of his dream. Why should he want to do another sacrifice? Because the Idea of Evil and Godhand have other plans? How would Rickert be informed about that.
> 
> ...



Griffith, he clearly displays a yin and yang quality. He is a dualistic character, as above so is below; he has attained the ultimate power and godhood by knowing good and evil. 

His good involved enriching him self with knowledge as a human, leading men, serving his kingdom. etc.

Then the bad is his narcissism, the violence, the jealously, and ultimately his ritual initiation into the occult and obtaining godhood.
His body was sacrificed, his men, his closest "friends".....

I don't think Griffith necesarrily has to do outright  "evil" things anymore. It is pretty apparent he wants to please both the humanity and demons of his kingdom without endangering the weaker members of said society.

and that one time at the hill of swords or whatever he seemed sorta indifferent to Guts.

I would say the real final villian will be the brain dude.....
but eh who knows if we ever get to that point


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 4, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Who the Hell said they _wanna_ see another Eclipse?  People are just very, _very_ hesitant to trust Griffith after 2 Eclipses (that second being a bastardized one).  Regardless of what Rickert is thinking bout Griffith, the readers will always be wary of him and expect the worst



People keep talking about more sacrifices as though that is all that could possibly happen.

Griffith could be planning absolutely nothing and be completely sincere about his paradise on earth and that still doesn't mean we should like him. That he would burn everyone alive and personally rape each of them without blinking an eye were the need ever arise is enough to call him evil.

Of course we want to see him get his comeuppance and have everyone denounce him but it really isn't that simple. Tearing him down right now means tearing down paradise and probably killing off all of humanity. It should also be considered that he perhaps is a good king despite being evil. For the characters in the story any decision about Griffith is even more difficult as they can't see the whole nearly as well as we can and they have emotions clouding their actions (they also have to consider their own safety).

Rickert refusing Griffith's offer is fairly significant. He didn't fall to his will and now we have what appears to be the start of a non-pro-Griffith group within Falconia. That would seem to be the set up of what is to happen with the city in the future. Gutts has influenced the lives of the people he has crossed paths with and given them the possibility of seeing Griffith's real character. From there they may choose to take some action but the fact they just aren't under Griffith's spell may be enough to progress the story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2014)

The only person in Falconia that personally knew Griffith in the past just slapped him and walked away, rejecting him. In front of extremely important people, including Locus, who tried to convince him beforehand.

Now Griffith is going to have to explain to Charlotte, the Pope and others *why* he was slapped, especially by that person.

The implications of this are fucking delicious, this could go anywhere. Suspicion from close friends, anti-establishment groups being formed or maybe Rickert's arrest and/or death.

Imagine if Sonia becomes interested by him, to know why Rickert did what he did and reads his mind or something.

Dude.

Exciting.


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only person in Falconia that personally knew Griffith in the past just slapped him and walked away, rejecting him. In front of extremely important people, including Locus, who tried to convince him beforehand.
> 
> Now Griffith is going to have to explain to Charlotte, the Pope and others *why* he was slapped, especially by that person.
> 
> ...



Things be oh so juicy with Rickert doing what he did.

Wish I could convince folks on tvtropes otherwise though. Think Rickert slapping Griffith won't mean mean diddly.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 5, 2014)

Was expecting Rickert to give people an idea of the kind of things Griffith did, as it is, people just end up thinking Rickert was a crazy man.


----------



## Tian (Oct 5, 2014)

The thing is that regardless of what Rickert says in that situation no one will believe him and if they did what comes from it? They put doubt in a perfect ruler from the perspective of a subject in their kingdom. If Rickert went around broadcasting it to everyone then chances are that Locus would just take care of him. Rickerts actions aren't as impactful as you might think. Griffith can just say its an old debt that had to be scored with that slap.


----------



## Patchouli (Oct 5, 2014)

Just read that chapter.

Rickert.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 5, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Was expecting Rickert to give people an idea of the kind of things Griffith did, as it is, people just end up thinking Rickert was a crazy man.



Then he could become the next Gordo or whatever the blacksmith's name is?


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 5, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only person in Falconia that personally knew Griffith in the past just slapped him and walked away, rejecting him. In front of extremely important people, including Locus, who tried to convince him beforehand.
> 
> Now Griffith is going to have to explain to Charlotte, the Pope and others *why* he was slapped, especially by that person.
> 
> ...


Rickert can't die, not after that glorious performance


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry for the double post, but does anyone know why "Word" got banned? The dude with the pimp slapping Rickert set?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 6, 2014)

^Word got banned?  Wow and I'd tried to rep him yesterday


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 6, 2014)

I would like it if the little girl that is always with Griffith would someday meet Guts. That would be real interesting.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 7, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I would like it if the little girl that is always with Griffith would someday meet Guts. That would be real interesting.



You mean Sonia? I can well imagine her stepping in between Guts charging Griffith and getting cut in half and then Guts goes on a second guilt trip.
I can also imagine her falling in love with Guts and then becoming conflicted when she find out about his rivalry with Griffith.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 7, 2014)

I would like to reread the eclipse again, could someone provide me with the chapter numbers?

And then I would like to reread the chapters where guts thought that dragonlike commander , that shouldnt be so far back


----------



## Rob (Oct 7, 2014)

Sup fellers. 

I want to say I just finished the Conviction arc. The chapter I left off at was the one right after Zodd and Griffith appear, and that puffy-haired girl leaves with Joachim. 

Solid arc.


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 7, 2014)

Higawa said:


> I would like to reread the eclipse again, could someone provide me with the chapter numbers?
> 
> And then I would like to reread the chapters where guts thought that dragonlike commander , that shouldnt be so far back




For the Eclipse:

Chapters 73-88, spans volumes 12-13.

Chapter 73 is titled "The Eclipse"

Chapter 88 is titled "Escape"

For the fight with Grunbeld:

Chapters 223-229, spans volumes 26-27.

Chapter 223 is titled "The Blaze, Part 1"

Chapter 229 is titled "Departure of Flame"





Roƅ said:


> Sup fellers.
> 
> I want to say I just finished the Conviction arc. The chapter I left off at was the one right after Zodd and Griffith appear, and that puffy-haired girl leaves with Joachim.
> 
> Solid arc.



Holy shit. You're so close.

To my favorite fight in the entire manga so far.


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 7, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I would like it if the little girl that is always with Griffith would someday meet Guts. That would be real interesting.


I'd imagine she'd hate him at first because he is basically the opposite of Griffith. Then she'd come to love him and stay right by his side after drama, watching as Guts cuts down Falconia and the Apostles.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 7, 2014)

Can't Sonia read minds?

Well, if she reads Guts she will see the true egotist-psychopath-rapist Griffith is.


----------



## Rob (Oct 7, 2014)

@Fay

Awe shit 

Around what chapter? (My reading pace is slow, so don't expect me to hit it tomorrow or whatever )


----------



## Fayrra (Oct 7, 2014)

It's around the 178 mark. 


Haha, that's fine. It's actually good to read this fight slow, especially.


Edit: This is using Wikipedia as a source. The title of the chapter matches the title of the chapter I have on the actual manga I bought, so I assume it's correct. The actual physical manga doesn't number the chapters, but it does have their names. So I looked for the name and found the number on Wikipedia. But looking at some of the manga readers it's off about 20 chapters. For example the 178 of Wikipedia ends up being 190-something on two different manga reader sites I checked. 

Edit 2: I see what happened, for some reason , according to Wikipedia the chapters didn't get numbered until about 16 chapters in, but the manga reader sites started numbering them from the beginning. 

So for all the chapter numbers I gave (specifically for Higawa) you'd probably have to add 16 to them to get the number that they'd be on a manga reader site. Maybe.


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 7, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Can't Sonia read minds?
> 
> Well, if she reads Guts she will see the true egotist-psychopath-rapist Griffith is.


I think so yes. Didn't she meet Schierke back at the port where the pirates were? This is the reason that's making me believe that she'll at first see Guts as nothing more than a monster.


----------



## Rob (Oct 8, 2014)

@Fay

Yea, I use a Manga-App, and some of the "Chapters" will be 40 pages long, but will actually include 2 chapters. 

So they count 2 as 1. So I see what you mean. 

But I'm anticipating this amazing fight now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 8, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Can't Sonia read minds?
> 
> Well, if she reads Guts she will see the true egotist-psychopath-rapist Griffith is.



Sonia can have a pretty good idea if she reads Rickert's mind. That's much more realistic and imminent than her meeting Guts who's in the ass of the world right now.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 8, 2014)

Demetriuscapone said:


> You mean Sonia? I can well imagine her stepping in between Guts charging Griffith and getting cut in half and then Guts goes on a second guilt trip.
> *I can also imagine her falling in love with Guts and then becoming conflicted when she find out about his rivalry with Griffith.*



This here is possible but, what you stated above is not.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 8, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Can't Sonia read minds?
> 
> Well, if she reads Guts she will see the true egotist-psychopath-rapist Griffith is.



I hope so, It would bring much satisfaction.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 8, 2014)

Fayrra said:


> For the Eclipse:
> 
> Chapters 73-88, spans volumes 12-13.
> 
> ...


Thanks to you


----------



## Higawa (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh man I just wanted to reread the eclipse and now I think im gonna reread it all, that manga was/is just so good.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 8, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> This here is possible but, what you stated above is not.



I hope the above does not happen. But Miura cares little for our emotions, as you are well aware.

It may sound wierd, but Boscogne's death was the biggest buzzkill for me, out of all the people who have died. It's not very often you see super badass black guys in rhino armours cutting people in pieces.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 8, 2014)

Demetriuscapone said:


> I hope the above does not happen. But Miura cares little for our emotions, as you are well aware.
> 
> It may sound wierd, but Boscogne's death was the biggest buzzkill for me, out of all the people who have died. It's not very often you see super badass black guys in rhino armours cutting people in pieces.



Are you crazy! You felt for General Boscogne? He was barely even fleshed out. I felt more sorry for the "butterfly" girl than him, even though she did not die.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 9, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Are you crazy! You felt for General Boscogne? He was barely even fleshed out. I felt more sorry for the "butterfly" girl than him, even though she did not die.



Yeah dude, Boscogne was an honorable warrior who was Guts equal/superior, only fighting on the other side. Having him and Guts in some anime version of lethal weapon running around killing Kushan and apostles would be sweet.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 9, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Are you crazy! You felt for General Boscogne? He was barely even fleshed out. I felt more sorry for the "butterfly" girl than him, even though she did not die.



Butterfly girl?  Are you talking bout Rosine? ...cause she's dead.  Spoilers


----------



## Rob (Oct 10, 2014)

On chapter 188 now. 

Griffith just appeared in front of those Kushan guys or whatever. 

Gats vs. Zodd was nice. It sucks that Berserk doesn't have a proper anime. 

Griffith is one messed up dude though  

But you can't hate him, so.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh, I most certainly can.

Fuck Griffith. Fucked a bunch of people over because of a whimsical dream he came up in his childhood.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 10, 2014)

Griffith fucked up his own dream. Literally when he placed his penis inside the princess.


----------



## Rob (Oct 10, 2014)

Well... Ok


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2014)

Griffith was just a cunt. end of story.


----------



## Nanja (Oct 11, 2014)

Saw it long ago but never commented. Rickert won the universe's award for biggest badass ever. He's up there with Kenshiro Guts and everyone else just on the sheer fact that his balls are the size of stars. I had thought it would play out with him declaring his neutrality while kind of giving Griffith a pass. NOPE. Loved it. 

Also, yeah. I really want to know how Sonia will react once she comes to understand the truth.

I have always had the feeling that Caska will forsake Guts in the end. I bet her getting her memory back ends up being nothing but misery for the poor guy.

I really like Gut's team. Especially Schierke and Serpico.


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 11, 2014)

I await the moment Guts and his new party goes up against the Apostles


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 11, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Griffith fucked up his own dream. Literally when he placed his penis inside the princess.


She wanted it.

I doubt he knew the king was a crazy man of epic proportions.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2014)

finally caught up. go rickert!!!


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 11, 2014)

starr said:


> finally caught up. go rickert!!!



you could say Griffith got...ricREKT


----------



## Bender (Oct 11, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> On chapter 188 now.
> 
> Griffith just appeared in front of those Kushan guys or whatever.
> 
> ...



Au contraire, it's easy to hate Griffith when you look at what he did to Caska. All that twat had to do was be patient with achieving his dreams but he took the easy route by selling his soul to the God Hand. 



Canute87 said:


> Griffith fucked up his own dream. Literally when he placed his penis inside the princess.



And this is another reason why Griffith sucks. What he did to Charlotte was beyond stupid. Plus most of he time he fucked her he was thinking of Guts.


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 11, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> you could say Griffith got...ricREKT


lol. That was so bad it's *hilarious*


----------



## Rob (Oct 14, 2014)

On chapter 195ish. 

That Wyald-Spikey-Long-Dick throwback 

But did Caska seriously just get raped again?


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 14, 2014)

No, she didn't get raped.  And what do you mean by "again"?


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 14, 2014)

Bender said:


> Au contraire, it's easy to hate Griffith when you look at what he did to Caska. All that twat had to do was be patient with achieving his dreams but he took the easy route by selling his soul to the God Hand.




When he sold his soul to the Godhand his dream was dead. He was not going to become the king of anything as a mute vegetable.




> And this is another reason why Griffith sucks. What he did to Charlotte was beyond stupid. Plus most of he time he fucked her he was thinking of Guts.



Sleeping with Charlotte was a move of desperation. He felt things slipping out of his grasp when Guts decided to leave so he chose to take action. I don't think it was all that stupid. It was a mistake but it was a fairly sensible one. The thing is that fate was working against him. It built him up and then led him to a single mistake which completely destroys him.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 14, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> She wanted it.
> 
> I doubt he knew the king was a crazy man of epic proportions.



Off course she wanted it but he needed to be the smart man and wait.  It seems that that incident somewhat pushed the king into madness.  I would hope grittih would eventually be in his graces.



Bender said:


> Au contraire, it's easy to hate Griffith when you look at what he did to Caska. All that twat had to do was be patient with achieving his dreams but he took the easy route by selling his soul to the God Hand.



There was no other route.  Griffith could never shit on his own again much less walk and fight.





> Sleeping with Charlotte was a move of desperation. He felt things slipping out of his grasp when Guts decided to leave so he chose to take action. I don't think it was all that stupid. It was a mistake but it was a fairly sensible one. The thing is that fate was working against him. It built him up and then led him to a single mistake which completely destroys him.


There was absolutely nothing slipping from his hands, nothing was out of control. Griffith pretty much was on the road to everything but his possessive nature showed him up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2014)

^

Wow. That is some hardcore apologetic attitude right there.

This:

*When he sold his soul to the Godhand his dream was dead. *

And this:

*Sleeping with Charlotte was a move of desperation. It was a mistake but it was a fairly sensible one.*

Are directly related. Fucking up an entire lifetime of work just because he lost his favorite toy at the time showed how Griffith's pragmatic attitude doesn't really count for shit when it comes to Guts. It was fucking dumb and impulsive as hell. There was nothing sensible about it. He was a god damn child.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 14, 2014)

^I didn't think you already knew about the Eclipse, since that comes _after_ Wyald.  I'm guessing then that you watched the anime (either the series or the movie) and now you're reading the manga proper?

On to the discussion, I don't have anything to add.  *Deathbringerpt* and *Canute87* pretty much stated my own views on the subject. +reps


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 14, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Griffith fucked up his own dream. Literally when he placed his penis inside the princess.



 he's living his dream now


----------



## Rob (Oct 14, 2014)

@Tay

No. I read the manga first. This had nothing to do with the movies. 

A few chapters after Gats reunites with Caska (After fighting Zodd again, while Griffith was watching) she was raped (I think) by these 3 guys. 
One of them had a Wyald-like Penis 

We then see a Panel of Caska being raped by a bunch of demons, one of which was Wyald. 

Early 190's.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 14, 2014)

Caska has only been raped once.  At least, confirmed to have been.  How many times has she been _almost_ raped?  A good five or 6 different times.  Probably more.  But are you rereading the chapters and just making an observation?  It just seemed like you were shocked bout her near-rape by Wyald


----------



## tom (Oct 14, 2014)

Nanja said:


> I have always had the feeling that Caska will forsake Guts in the end. I bet her getting her memory back ends up being nothing but misery for the poor guy.
> .



I'm not so sure. Guts is definitely worried about that, and many times the story indicated that things wouldn't go back to normal, but I think that's only so we feel more relieved and joyful when we get a happy ending. Well not really ending. Guts then has to make a decision to give up his revenge or leave his comrades and love behind. How boring would it be if guts is left alone and then has the very easy decision to continue pursuing revenge?

No, I think casca will join their party as they fight griffith and co for the future of humanity (with power ups from the elf king, and some unpredictable series of events that allow guts to harm griffith.)


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 14, 2014)

Personally, if I were Guts, I'd rather have Caska lucid and hating me vs. how she is now.  It's really selfish of me, though


----------



## Rob (Oct 15, 2014)

@Tay

I'm not re-reading the chapters. 

It was literally a scene right after the fight with Gats and Zodd. 

Gats and Caska were traveling, and saw a few guys at some bonfire type thing. 

Next thing you know Caska is right in front of them. 

She ended up killing all 3 of them, but we saw one panel with a bunch of demons about to rape her, on of them being Wyald.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok I had to reread your previous comments to be sure.  Like I _originally_ thought, you haven't _completed_ the manga.  You're commenting _as you go_, am I correct?

Now, I was confused, thinking you were talking about Wyald, when you were talking bout something else, am I correct?

The scene you're talking bout (where Guts is briefly _separated_ from Caska, mind you) is with these three stooges, correct?



And the "Wyald-Spikey-Long-Dick throwback" is this, right?



To which you're comparing to Wyald's tongue/penis, I'm sure--



And the bunch of demons you mentioned were these, correct?



Ok, provided this last impression I have of your question is correct, lemme answer.  No, Caska was most likely _not_ raped in this instance.  The spikey-tongue-dick that one of the stooges has is actually a hallucination of Caska's.  And the panel with all the demons is only a flashback she has that makes her snap, killing the stooges.  You can tell some fuckery is going on because the panels are on a black background as opposed to a white.  That usually signifies dream sequence or flashback. 

I don't even see Wyald in the panel with all the demons, which is what confused the Hell outta me bout your posts.


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2014)

@Tay

Yea, that's the part. 

The guy at the bottom just looked a little like Wyald, so I guess I just remembered him that way


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2014)

Gotta love these intricate demon dick discussions in Berserk. There's always one eventually.


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2014)

Wyald's Dick vs. Goat Demon Snake-Dick?


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 16, 2014)

Lol silly Robbo


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 16, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Wyald's Dick vs. Goat Demon Snake-Dick?



Goat Demon Snake-Dick hands down.  It gets bonus points for having a dude kiss it voluntarily


----------



## Rob (Oct 17, 2014)

Wyald vs. Goat Demon?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 17, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

